# knitting tea party friday 30 december '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 30 December '16

We had a skiff of snow last night and it is still on the ground. The temperature is about 26° on my dog yard thermometer and it is in direct sunshine. Oh yes - we are having a day of sunshine - filtered sunshine - no sunshine. The sky is full of white fluffy clouds with pieces of blue showing in between. As they move and the sun moves the amount of sunshine we get varies. I'm grateful for any sunshine we can get.

I can't get over the starkness of winter. As I look out my window here I see mostly the top half of a great many trees - all bare - all black - against the steely white and blue sky. Beautiful in its own way but I will be glad when I see tiny green buds on them. Today is going to be longer than yesterday - isn't that wonderful.

I love the following recipe. I could snack on them all evening. I would encourage you to use the URL and see how they fold them. I didn't think the directions were that clear. I'm thinking a dip would be nice - what do you suggest.

Turkey Cuban Pastry Puffs

A traditional Cuban Sandwich has pork, ham, pickles, Swiss and mustard. Since we have a lot of leftover turkey from the holiday, I decided to swap the pork for turkey and wrap it all in puff pastry. Let me tell you, these Turkey Cuban Pastry Puffs were DELICIOUS!

These Turkey Cuban Pastry Puffs can be made ahead of time and frozen. If you freeze them, let them thaw for about an hour or so before brushing them with the egg wash and baking.

18 puffs

Ingredients

1 package puff pastry, thawed
1/4 pound turkey slices (from a boneless turkey breast or thick deli cut)
1/3 pound shaved deli ham
1-1/2 cups shredded swiss cheese
2 Tbsp yellow mustard
1 (24-oz) jar pickle slices (Vlasic Stackers)
1 egg, beaten
1 Tbsp water

Directions

Preheat oven to 400. Line baking sheets with parchment paper. Set aside.

1. Unfold pastry sheets. Cut each sheet into 9 squares.

2. Spread about 1/2 tsp of yellow mustard over the puff pastry.

3, Arrange turkey slices down diagonal center of pastry squares.

4. Top with ham, pickle slice and swiss cheese.

5. Fold two opposite corners of each square over the filling and press edges to seal. Place on prepared baking sheet.

6. Combine egg and water. Brush each pastry with egg wash.

7. Bake 15-18 minutes, until golden brown. Serve warm or at room temperature.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2016/12/turkey-cuban-pastry-puffs_29.html#MBzIGeqsahXZQVB2.99

The authors of the following recipe state that there is never a time when sticky pudding isn't good to have. Looking at the recipe I think I agree.

Sticky Date Pudding With Butterscotch Sauce

We're not sure about you but Sticky Date Pudding is without doubt, one of our absolute favourite desserts. In fact, we would go as far as to say there is never a time that is not right for Sticky Pud. It's soooo good! That delicious Butterscotch Sauce is something to behold and a big dollop of cream or ice-cream tops it off perfectly. The pudding is steamed in the oven; this makes it extra spongy and moist.

Ingredients-:

1 1/4 cups pitted dates, chopped
1 1/4 cups boiling water
1 teaspoon baking soda
60g butter, chopped
3/4 cup Soft Brown Sugar
2 eggs
1 cup self-rising flour

Butterscotch sauce:

2 cups Brown Sugar 
250ml cream
50g butter
1 teaspoon vanilla essence

How To Make Pudding -:

Preheat oven to 180ºC. (350°) Grease deep 20cm round cake tin, line base with baking paper.

1. Combine dates, boiling water & soda in bowl. Stand for 5 minutes.

2. Blend or process date mixture with butter and sugar until almost smooth, add eggs & flour, mixing until just combined.

3. Pour mixture into prepared pan.

4. Bake 45 - 50 minutes or until cooked through. Cover with foil during baking if over browning.

5. Stand pudding 10 minutes before turning out of pan. Serve with Butterscotch Sauce poured over the top.

How To Make Butterscotch Sauce -:

1. Combine all ingredients in medium pan, stir over low heat until sugar is dissolved and butter melted.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/sticky-date-pudding-with-butterscotch-sauce?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=92e7175895-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-92e7175895-60616885

SLOW COOKER CHICKEN ADOBO

This slow cooker version of the traditional Filipino chicken adobo recipe takes just minutes to prepare and results in perfectly moist, tender and flavorful chicken.

Course: Slow Cooker
Cuisine: Asian
Servings: 4
Calories: 317 kcal
Author: Liz DellaCroce

Ingredients

20 ounces chicken thighs bone-in, skin-on
1/3 cup soy sauce low sodium
1/3 cup white vinegar
5 cloves garlic minced
8 black peppercorns whole
3 bay leaves
rice to serve optional

Instructions

1. Place all ingredients in a slow cooker and stir once to make sure chicken is evenly coated in sauce.

2. Heat on Low for 4 hours or High for 2 hours.

3. Remove chicken from the slow cooker and place on a platter. Drizzle with the sauce and serve with rice if you wish.

Nutrition Facts: Amount Per Serving (1g): Calories 317Calories from Fat 192 - % Daily Value* - Total Fat 21.3g; 33% - Saturated Fat 6.3g; 32% - Polyunsaturated Fat 15g - Cholesterol 117mg; 39% - Sodium 107mg; 4% - Total Carbohydrates 2.3g; 1% - Protein 25.1g; 50%
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.

http://thelemonbowl.com/2016/12/slow-cooker-chicken-adobo.html?utm_source=Receive+Updates+from+The+Lemon+Bowl&utm_campaign=51432f9645-LEMON_BOWL_DAILY_+EMAIL&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_098c0245b8-51432f9645-58688965

I really like the following recipe - however - there was no oven temp given - nor time - so I borrowed from another like recipe. If you make it - the first time you might watch it fairly closely in the oven. Also - it calls for puff pastry crusts - I think a regular pie crust would work also.

Rich Apple Pudding

INGREDIENTS:

6 very large apples, peeled, cored and sliced	
6 tablespoons water
1 lemon peel, cut into slices
6 oz (2/3 cup) brown sugar
6 eggs, well-beaten 
1 pint heavy whipping cream 
1 tsp lemon juice
2 - 9-inch round puff pastry crusts
Candied lemon peels for garnish (optional)

INSTRUCTIONS:

1. Peel and core six very large apples.

2. Stew them in six table-spoonfuls of water, with the rind of a lemon.

3. When soft, beat them to a pulp.

4. Add six ounces of good brown sugar; six well-beaten eggs, a pint of rich cream, and a tea-spoonful of lemon juice.

5. Line a dish with puff paste.

6. Bake in 375 degree oven until batter covers apples and crust browns, approximately 30 to 40 minutes.

7. When baked, stick all over the top thin chips of candied citron and lemon-peel.

www.gourmetcooking.com

Scottish Shortbread

I know that 'Scottish shortbread' sounds like something to serve ladies at high tea - or to quote my favorite British food writer, Nigella Lawson, "the sort of cooking someone else does." But make it once and you'll be convinced otherwise. Buttery, crisp, and mildly sweet, shortbread is simple to make with ingredients that are always on hand. Baked in large rounds to resemble the sun and cut into wedges, shortbread is traditionally served in Scotland on winter solstice, Christmas, New Year's Eve, and New Year's Day. It's wonderful with coffee or tea any time of day - and since it's appealingly plain, kids love it as much as grown-ups.

Adapted from King Arthur Flour
Servings: 24 wedges
Prep Time: 25 Minutes
Cook Time: 35 Minutes
Total Time: 1 Hour

Ingredients

2 cups all-purpose flour, spooned into measuring cup and leveled-off with a knife
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, at cool room temperature, plus more for greasing the pans
1 cup confectioners' sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon almond extract

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 300°F. Lightly grease two round 9-in cake pans with butter. (If you worry about the shortbread sticking in your particular pans, line them with parchment rounds, and then butter the parchment.)

1. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour and salt. Set aside.

2. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment or beaters, combine the butter, sugar, vanilla, and almond extract. Beat until smooth, creamy and well combined.

3. Add the flour mixture and beat on low speed until you have an evenly mixed, stiff dough.

4. Divide the dough in half (if you have a scale, each half will weigh about 10.5 oz), and press each half into an even layer in the prepared pans, dusting your fingers with flour as necessary to prevent the dough from sticking.

NOTE: To smooth the surface, place a piece of plastic wrap over the dough and smooth with your fingers.

5. Use a fork to prick the dough all over in 1-in intervals to allow steam to escape while the shortbread 
bakes.

6. Bake the shortbread until it's a light golden brown across the top surface, and a deeper golden brown around the edges, about 35 minutes.

7. Remove the pans from the oven, and immediately turn each shortbread round out onto a clean work surface.

8. Using a sharp knife, cut each round into 12 wedges. (Do this while the shortbread is still warm; otherwise, it won't cut easily and will crumble.)

9. Transfer the shortbread wedges to a rack to cool. Store in an airtight container for up to a month.

Nutrition Information: Serving size:1 wedge - Calories:126 - Fat:8 g - Saturated fat:5 g - Carbohydrates:13 g - Sugar:5 g - Fiber:0 g - Protein:1 g - Sodium:50 mg - 
Cholesterol:20 mg

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2016/12/scottish-shortbread.html

Polar Express Hot Chocolate

Recipe byi "Not for the light-hearted. Great for those looking to fatten up on a cold winter night. Serve immediately or pour into a slow cooker to keep warm. Top with whipped cream, crushed candy canes, or sprinkles."

40 m
10 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

6 cups milk
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
1 1/2 cups heavy whipping cream
1 1/2 cups bittersweet chocolate chips
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/8 teaspoon salt

Directions

1. Combine milk, sweetened condensed milk, cream, chocolate chips, vanilla extract, and salt together in a large pot over low heat; cook, stirring constantly, until chocolate is melted, 30 to 40 minutes.

Footnotes: Add more milk to adjust flavor if desired.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/240422/polar-express-hot-chocolate/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=113074&prop27=2016-12-25&did=113074-20161225

I'm telling you - the following recipe - I would love to have a big bowl of it right now. Hope you think so too.

Tomato Herb Rice with White Beans and Spinach

This dish is a full flavored, filling concoction that can be served as either a vegetarian (or vegan) main dish, or a side to go with just about any type of grilled meat. This would also be a great meal if topped with a fried egg. As with most rice dishes, the success of this recipe depends greatly on having a heavy bottomed skillet or pot. The heat from your burner must be distributed evenly for the rice to cook evenly, so find your thickest, heaviest pot or deep skillet to use for this recipe.

Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 45 mins
Total time: 55 mins
Total Cost: $5.14
Cost Per Serving: $0.86 (1.33 cups each)
Serves: 6 (8 cups total)

Ingredients

2 Tbsp olive oil $0.22
2 cloves garlic $0.16
½ tsp oregano $0.05
½ tsp basil $0.05
¼ tsp thyme $0.03
¼ tsp rosemary $0.03
Pinch of crushed red pepper $0.02
Freshly cracked black pepper $0.05
3oz. tomato paste (about ¼ cup) $0.33
½ tsp brown sugar $0.02
¼ tsp salt $0.02
1 small yellow onion $0.25
15oz. can fire roasted diced tomatoes $1.50
15oz. can cannellini beans $1.29
¼ lb. frozen chopped spinach $0.43
1 cup uncooked long grain white rice $0.48
1.5 cups vegetable broth* $0.19

Instructions

1. Place the spinach in a bowl and allow it to thaw slightly as you prepare the beginning of the dish. Dice the onion and mince the garlic.

2. Add the olive oil to a heavy bottomed pot or deep skillet along with the minced garlic, oregano, basil, thyme, rosemary, a pinch of crushed red pepper, and a little freshly cracked black pepper (about 10 cranks of a pepper mill). Sauté the spices over medium-low heat for about one minute.

3. Add the tomato paste and brown sugar to the pot and continue to sauté for 2-3 minutes, or until the tomato paste takes on a deep burgundy color.

4. Add the onion and salt and continue to sauté for a few minutes more, or until the onions become soft and transparent.

5. Meanwhile, drain and rinse the cannellini beans in a colander.

6. Add the diced tomatoes (with juices), cannellini beans, spinach, and uncooked rice to the pot. Pour in the vegetable broth and stir briefly to combine the ingredients.

7. Place a lid on the pot and turn the heat up to medium-high.

8. Allow the contents to come up to a boil. Once it reaches a boil, turn the heat down to the lowest setting that allows the liquid to maintain a simmer. Let the pot simmer for 15-20 minutes, or until most of the liquid is absorbed (there may still be some around the edges. Turn the heat off and let the pot rest, undisturbed, for 10 additional minutes.

9. Finally, fluff the contents of the pot with a fork, making sure to not stir vigorously. Serve immediately.

Notes: *I use Better Than Bouillon concentrate to make my broth.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/10/tomato-herb-rice-with-white-beans-and-spinach/

You'all - have a safe New Year's Eve and Happy New Year to you. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 23rd December, 2016 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-439892-1.html

While we have been really chatty their hasn't been a lot of significance going on - other than the fact that the Tea Party virus is still making its way through us with various members having caught it this week and others still recovering. This nasty little bug hangs around and seems to go but then returns.

*Grandmapaula's* DGS got engaged over Christmas much to Paula's delight. Date still to be fixed - may be a couple of years yet.

*Railyn's* DH is still in hospital - ?viral meningitis. She is happy to have him there until she is feeling better.

Last week *Poledra* asked for prayers for her friends grandson. The issues he was having are related to damage from chemo not the cancer returning which is wonderful news. He needs hip surgery from a staph infection in it.

*Sharon* who used to visit us as Strawberry has returned, as has *Normaderne*

*Budasha's* SIL's BIL was admitted to hospital Christmas Day - they haven't yet been able to work out the problem.

PHOTOS
1 - *Kate* - Christmas card
3 - *Gagesmom* - Karate Christmas ornament
5 - *Sorlenna* - Kitty hat
6 - *Nicho* - Christmas card
7 - *Swedenme* - Christmas card
8 - *Darowil* - Baby Jesus and his manger
10 - *Nursenikki* - Ribbing for sweater
11 - *Pacer* - Hand towel / Mermaid tail
13 - *Gagesmom* - Christmas baking
14 - *Kathleendoris* - Shark tail
16 - *Fan* - Fan & DH all dressed up for Christmas!
20 - *Cashmeregma* - Completed mermaid tail
27 - *Kate* - Caitlin and Luke
30 - *Rookie * - Mum & Dad
33 - *Sassafras* - DGD thanking mom
40 - *Poledra* - Sleeping DH & dogs / Hippo!
42 - *Sogarsugar* - Serena the doctor/chef!
47 - *Swedenme* - Mishka with her Christmas bone
50 - *Cashmeregma* - DGD & mermaid tail (link)
55 - *Grandmapaula* - Grammie jammies!
58 - *Bonnie* - DN in mermaid tail
58 - *Sorlenna* - Second kitty hat
59 - *EJS* - DGD in mermaid tail
59 - *Kehinkle* - Kitchen set / Premie blanket
60 - *Fan* - Beautiful holiday apartment
61 - *Fan * - 1995, Daimler double 6
68 - *Gwen* - Gracie & Alice
71 - *Budasha* - Family at Christmas
74 - *Cashmeregma* - Hooded cowl (link)
83 - *Grandmapaula* - Lili then and now!
84 - *Grandmapaula* - Paula with baby Lili
86 - *Bonnie* - Cowl
88 - *Fan* - Touch Yarns store
104 - *Fan* - Yarn & pattern
104 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth's cardigan
105 - *Kehinkle * - Lila chasing Oreo
110 - *Darowil * - Yarn for Spot sweaters

RECIPES
2 - *Darowil * - Caramelised cream
2 - *Angelam* - Mango cream dessert
5 - *Sorlenna* - Brussels sprouts with cranberries & pecans (link)
7 - *Sam* - Sticky date pudding with butterscotch sauce (link)
32 - *Rookie* - Macaroons (links)
40 - *Bonnie* - Yorkshire pudding
49 - *Nursenikki* - Peanut butter cookies
92 - *Oneapril* - Pork tenderloin sandwich
107 - *Lurker* - Tiger Candy 
118 - *Sam* - Hassle Back Potatoes

CRAFTS
7 - *Sam* - Dog hat with ears (link)
24 - *Sam* - Cabled chicken sweater
61 - *Bonnie* - Dorm boots (link)
62 - *Poledra* - Dicky (link)
71 - *Sam* - Yarn sale (link)
78 - *Sam* - 5 ball bag of yarn/kitchen towel pattern (links)
78 - *Sugarsugar* - Kitchen towel pattern (link)
91 - *Darowil* - Finger puppets (link)
94 - *Sam* - Silk & merino yarn (link)
95 - *Sam* - Simple lace mohair scarf (link)
96 - *Cashmeregma* - Knitting needles (link)
107 - *Nursenikki* - 7mm needles (link)
119 - *Sam* - Crochet hippo (link)

OTHERS
12 - *Gwen* - Twas The Knitter's Night Before Christmas
24 - *Sam* - The Maid-Rite Sandwich Shoppe 
27 - *Sorlenna* - Calf in the pink (link)
39 - *Sam* - Cortina sleigh bed (link)
72 - *Lurker* - An obituary of Carrie Fisher (link)
80 - *Cashmeregma* - Dame Harriet Walter (link)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have follow you!! I will catch up in the morning as it is my bedtime.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow Sam ...with all that cooking ...how do you fins time to stitch?? Thanks for the yummy looking recipes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

indeed - i think it is eleven o'clock there. so good to have you visit - will look for you tomorrow. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I have follow you!! I will catch up in the morning as it is my bedtime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would love to say i have cooked all the recipes - but i don't do a lot of them - it's just me to cook for. and welcome to the knitting tea party vsigsheba - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop when you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



vsigsheba said:


> Wow Sam ...with all that cooking ...how do you fins time to stitch?? Thanks for the yummy looking recipes!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, Well our snow is back I guess I have to expect it. It is pretty though I think. I've been working on two projects knitted in the round and one will be a sock the other one I'm not sure of because as it gets longer it gets wider! I think it's the yarn, 
it's so pretty but acts strange.
Thanks Sam for the opening the recipes sound good and thanks Kate for the review. It's a good idea putting up the link for last week's tea party
Hoping all who have gotten that virus are getting over it. Praying for health for the new year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I love the Turkey Cuban Cups recipe....pinned it. Was tempted to call DH while he is out and about and tell him the ingredients to bring home so I could make them tonight but since I already promised a homemade pizza I'll just do that. Will give that recipe a try though!

Just got a call from the vet's office before they closed to let us have an update on Alice. She had her spay surgery today and all went well. They do require that she stay overnight just in case of any issues so we will pick her up in the morning. Sydney and Gracie sure do seem to be missing her today and begging for more attention then usual. Oh yea, they weighed little Alice when we took her in this morning and the little puppy of 6 lbs is long gone from when I first found her..she now weighs at 8 months old 46.2 lbs! And baby Gracie who will be 4 months on Jan. 4th weighs 28.2 lbs! Our big furbabies! 

Thanks to Darowil and Kate for the summaries. They are always helpful even if I've followed along throughout the week. 

Off to get the pizza dough going. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nice to see you back at the top of the page Sam I hope you are feeling a 100% better than you were 
You might have snow but here apart from the odd frost and a bit of gale force winds we are having very mild weather had all the windows open today it felt lovely and fresh I obviously did not look down at the mess it will still be there tomorrow . Went out in the back garden to try and clear my head and noticed I have leaf buds coming through on some bushes plus snowdrops and grape hyacinth starting to peak through so the circle starts again . Apparently some birds than usually fly further south have not done so yet as the mild weather is confusing them 

Don't think I will be trying the drinking chocolate recipe as just the thought of all that condensed milk makes me think no thank you . I saw Jamie Oliver making some that I thought looked delicious and just right for my cooking skills so I'm going to try that sometime although I'm not a big fan of drinking chocolate which is strange considering how much I like chocolate not keen on chocolate cake either , maybe I'm not a chocoholic after all , ok now I'm just delusional ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I love the Turkey Cuban Cups recipe....pinned it. Was tempted to call DH while he is out and about and tell him the ingredients to bring home so I could make them tonight but since I already promised a homemade pizza I'll just do that. Will give that recipe a try though!
> 
> Just got a call from the vet's office before they closed to let us have an update on Alice. She had her spay surgery today and all went well. They do require that she stay overnight just in case of any issues so we will pick her up in the morning. Sydney and Gracie sure do seem to be missing her today and begging for more attention then usual. Oh yea, they weighed little Alice when we took her in this morning and the little puppy of 6 lbs is long gone from when I first found her..she now weighs at 8 months old 46.2 lbs! And baby Gracie who will be 4 months on Jan. 4th weighs 28.2 lbs! Our big furbabies!
> 
> ...


Wow they have grown just seems like last week that you brought Alice home , they both definitley fit right into the family


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marking my spot????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

homemade pizza sounds so good. lucky Brantley. i'll be anxious to see what you think of the turkey cuban cups. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I love the Turkey Cuban Cups recipe....pinned it. Was tempted to call DH while he is out and about and tell him the ingredients to bring home so I could make them tonight but since I already promised a homemade pizza I'll just do that. Will give that recipe a try though!
> 
> Just got a call from the vet's office before they closed to let us have an update on Alice. She had her spay surgery today and all went well. They do require that she stay overnight just in case of any issues so we will pick her up in the morning. Sydney and Gracie sure do seem to be missing her today and begging for more attention then usual. Oh yea, they weighed little Alice when we took her in this morning and the little puppy of 6 lbs is long gone from when I first found her..she now weighs at 8 months old 46.2 lbs! And baby Gracie who will be 4 months on Jan. 4th weighs 28.2 lbs! Our big furbabies!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was cold and windy here today - and the little bit of snow we got over night is just about all gone - it was a light skiff but it was cold enough and the sun hadn't burned through yet that it was still on the ground when i got up. i love wind - as long as it doesn't blow me down i love it. wonder if gale force winds would knock me down?

hope you are feeling tons better - that bug seems to really hang on. what plans do you have for tomorrow night? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Nice to see you back at the top of the page Sam I hope you are feeling a 100% better than you were
> You might have snow but here apart from the odd frost and a bit of gale force winds we are having very mild weather had all the windows open today it felt lovely and fresh I obviously did not look down at the mess it will still be there tomorrow . Went out in the back garden to try and clear my head and noticed I have leaf buds coming through on some bushes plus snowdrops and grape hyacinth starting to peak through so the circle starts again . Apparently some birds than usually fly further south have not done so yet as the mild weather is confusing them
> 
> Don't think I will be trying the drinking chocolate recipe as just the thought of all that condensed milk makes me think no thank you . I saw Jamie Oliver making some that I thought looked delicious and just right for my cooking skills so I'm going to try that sometime although I'm not a big fan of drinking chocolate which is strange considering how much I like chocolate not keen on chocolate cake either , maybe I'm not a chocoholic after all , ok now I'm just delusional ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the new beginning Sam and helpers. I taught a needle felting class to a wonderful group today. Matthew was my awesome helper. None of the ladies had ever done it before which you would never have known by their final piece. It was a lot of fun. So glad for the workshops at KAP. No pictures but they were great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always mean to get this in sooner but a big thank you to kate and magaret for all the work they put into their summary's and lists of photo's, etc. it is greatly appreciated by everyone including me. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now to go knit a bit. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam and "the ladies" who so kindly do a service for me each week. Did buy some chunky yarn today to make a co-worker a skipper or seaman's hat. I had planned on doing one of DK, but discovered that the pattern required chunky and I was not prepared to get the effect by using double yarn. I am open to any hints with regard to using such fat yarn. I have never used it before. Are there things to watch out for and not do? I shall knit a swatch and make sure that the 5.5 mm (9 US) needles are the correct size. His head is 23 inches and he has a full head of hair, so hope it will be big enough. Says it stretches to 23 inches but the largest size says 22 inches.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it was cold and windy here today - and the little bit of snow we got over night is just about all gone - it was a light skiff but it was cold enough and the sun hadn't burned through yet that it was still on the ground when i got up. i love wind - as long as it doesn't blow me down i love it. wonder if gale force winds would knock me down?
> 
> hope you are feeling tons better - that bug seems to really hang on. what plans do you have for tomorrow night? --- sam


None what so ever apart from to scream if I still feel like this , son is still feeling yucky too ,


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all.

Strange for me, all caught up again, even finished last week's KTP.

Be back later, determined to finish and and steam block a virus baby blanket done in baby acrylic, icy pink and variegated pinks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and ladies, thank you for new week.
Got my passport renewed today! Only two trips to P.O. First to get pic taken and get application to fill out at home. Second to mail.also finished eye of partridge part of heel so almost done which was goal for today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

To all you sock knitters I think these are cute and the pattern is free right now 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yinyang-kitty-ankle-socks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie forgot to say I hope all goes well with your son , hope he sees sense and agrees to you going with him says me who always wants to do things myself even hospital appointments but always wanted to be there when it was one of the sons


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Strange for me, all caught up again, even finished last week's KTP.
> 
> Be back later, determined to finish and and steam block a virus baby blanket done in baby acrylic, icy pink and variegated pinks.


Hope you show a picture Heather the baby blanket sounds lovely

Well I'm off to bed as it's officially tomorrow goodnight everyone ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I stopped to have dinner and here I am on page 2. Back to page 1 to read.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

vsigsheba said:


> Wow Sam ...with all that cooking ...how do you fins time to stitch?? Thanks for the yummy looking recipes!


I think you're a newbie to the Tea Party. Welcome. We have a great time here showing our crafts, family, recipes and opening our hearts to those that need our prayers, ears and whatever else we can offer. We are a big family and it just keeps getting bigger. So glad you joined us. Sam is our moderator and generally keeps us all in line.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vsigsheba said:


> Wow Sam ...with all that cooking ...how do you fins time to stitch?? Thanks for the yummy looking recipes!


Welcome to the Tea Party. Sam posts yummy looking recipes every week at this time- and often during the week too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice to see you back at the top of the page Sam I hope you are feeling a 100% better than you were
> You might have snow but here apart from the odd frost and a bit of gale force winds we are having very mild weather had all the windows open today it felt lovely and fresh I obviously did not look down at the mess it will still be there tomorrow . Went out in the back garden to try and clear my head and noticed I have leaf buds coming through on some bushes plus snowdrops and grape hyacinth starting to peak through so the circle starts again . Apparently some birds than usually fly further south have not done so yet as the mild weather is confusing them
> 
> Don't think I will be trying the drinking chocolate recipe as just the thought of all that condensed milk makes me think no thank you . I saw Jamie Oliver making some that I thought looked delicious and just right for my cooking skills so I'm going to try that sometime although I'm not a big fan of drinking chocolate which is strange considering how much I like chocolate not keen on chocolate cake either , maybe I'm not a chocoholic after all , ok now I'm just delusional ????


Now I thought the hot chocolate recipe looked great. I love condensed milk and like a nice hot chocolate. With you on Chocolate cake- but usually worth the cake for the icing which is often delicious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, thank you for the opening. Glad to see that you're able to lead us off again. I'm not a fan of left-over turkey but did put some in the freezer. Your view from the window sounds beautiful, even if cold. I thought Dec,21st was the longest day and we're now getting a few seconds longer of daylight. I can hardly wait until we see the last of this winter.

Kate and Darowil - thanks for the summary. I was able to keep up this week but still appreciate your work.

Gwen - wow - Alice is no longer a puppy but a whopping big doggie and Gracie's not far behind. Do they still think they're lap dogs??

Sonja - I see you're still not feeling better and neither is your son. That's not good. I hope you're going to see the doctor. Can't believe you've got buds in the garden already. I hope they're not in for a shock--it's still too early. As for chocolate, I'm with you. I take it in small doses.

I had my lobster dinner and it was wonderful. Also planned to have a salad but the lobster was so big, I didn't have room for anything other than my glass of wine (lol) or two!! I must admit it was a bit messy but who cares, no one was watching.

I want to wish all of you a very Happy New Year, good Health and Happiness throughout the year and beyond. It's already the new year down under so I hope you are all having a great time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always mean to get this in sooner but a big thank you to kate and magaret for all the work they put into their summary's and lists of photo's, etc. it is greatly appreciated by everyone including me. --- sam


Thanks Sam. And to all you others who thank us week by week. And having Julie as a standby is really helpful as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To all you sock knitters I think these are cute and the pattern is free right now
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yinyang-kitty-ankle-socks


Thanks Sonya they are cute- downloading the pattern. And wanting some short ones like that. Just need to find that container of sock yarn (do know where it is. In a wardrobe in the shed of course!). Simple but very effective, bit of thought needed for the ears but the rest is very easy.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 30 December '16
> 
> We had a skiff of snow last night and it is still on the ground. The temperature is about 26° on my dog yard thermometer and it is in direct sunshine. Oh yes - we are having a day of sunshine - filtered sunshine - no sunshine. The sky is full of white fluffy clouds with pieces of blue showing in between. As they move and the sun moves the amount of sunshine we get varies. I'm grateful for any sunshine we can get.
> 
> ...


That all sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I love the Turkey Cuban Cups recipe....pinned it. Was tempted to call DH while he is out and about and tell him the ingredients to bring home so I could make them tonight but since I already promised a homemade pizza I'll just do that. Will give that recipe a try though!
> 
> Just got a call from the vet's office before they closed to let us have an update on Alice. She had her spay surgery today and all went well. They do require that she stay overnight just in case of any issues so we will pick her up in the morning. Sydney and Gracie sure do seem to be missing her today and begging for more attention then usual. Oh yea, they weighed little Alice when we took her in this morning and the little puppy of 6 lbs is long gone from when I first found her..she now weighs at 8 months old 46.2 lbs! And baby Gracie who will be 4 months on Jan. 4th weighs 28.2 lbs! Our big furbabies!
> 
> ...


They do grow fast, don't they. My baby Lucy is 7 1/2 months and is upwards of 50 lbs. And it's all lean weight. She is a sheppard mix, so we are thinking she will be close to 100 lbs full grown.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new beginning Sam and helpers. I taught a needle felting class to a wonderful group today. Matthew was my awesome helper. None of the ladies had ever done it before which you would never have known by their final piece. It was a lot of fun. So glad for the workshops at KAP. No pictures but they were great.


Sounds fun, might have to try it sometime.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> To all you sock knitters I think these are cute and the pattern is free right now
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yinyang-kitty-ankle-socks


Those are adorable! I love kittys. Wish I was ambitious enough to try socks, not ready for that yet, but will save the pattern for "someday"


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 30 December '16
> 
> We had a skiff of snow last night and it is still on the ground. The temperature is about 26° on my dog yard thermometer and it is in direct sunshine. Oh yes - we are having a day of sunshine - filtered sunshine - no sunshine. The sky is full of white fluffy clouds with pieces of blue showing in between. As they move and the sun moves the amount of sunshine we get varies. I'm grateful for any sunshine we can get.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opening, Sam! So glad you at feeling better!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Summary of 23rd December, 2016 by Darowil
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-439892-1.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for the excellent summary, Ladies! Welcome to Sharon and Norma - think I missed you last week.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

vsigsheba said:


> Wow Sam ...with all that cooking ...how do you fins time to stitch?? Thanks for the yummy looking recipes!


Nice to have you you join us, vsigsheba!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I love the Turkey Cuban Cups recipe....pinned it. Was tempted to call DH while he is out and about and tell him the ingredients to bring home so I could make them tonight but since I already promised a homemade pizza I'll just do that. Will give that recipe a try though!
> 
> Just got a call from the vet's office before they closed to let us have an update on Alice. She had her spay surgery today and all went well. They do require that she stay overnight just in case of any issues so we will pick her up in the morning. Sydney and Gracie sure do seem to be missing her today and begging for more attention then usual. Oh yea, they weighed little Alice when we took her in this morning and the little puppy of 6 lbs is long gone from when I first found her..she now weighs at 8 months old 46.2 lbs! And baby Gracie who will be 4 months on Jan. 4th weighs 28.2 lbs! Our big furbabies!
> 
> ...


So glad Alice did well, Gwen. Nice healthy doggies!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Of to Maryanne's soon. She doesn't go till tonight but we normally spend New Years Eve together either at home or cricket. So as she will be flying when 2017 starts I suggested I came early and we had tea and nibbles. No idea where she will be when it turns into next year. She will be flying West so it will be getting later and later. Probably over Western Australia which is 2 1/2 hours behind us. 

Thought I was going to say something else but Craft has struck.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome new folks! I think I forgot to say that last week--a reflection on my scattered brain only.

Thanks for the opening and recipes, Sam and ladies. The hot chocolate does seem a bit much as I'm still working on Christmas goodies! Once those are gone, I'll get my digestive system back on track. I warmed up the next to last ham slices and made a baked potato and veggies tonight. Filling on a cold night.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Nice to see you back at the top of the page Sam I hope you are feeling a 100% better than you were
> You might have snow but here apart from the odd frost and a bit of gale force winds we are having very mild weather had all the windows open today it felt lovely and fresh I obviously did not look down at the mess it will still be there tomorrow . Went out in the back garden to try and clear my head and noticed I have leaf buds coming through on some bushes plus snowdrops and grape hyacinth starting to peak through so the circle starts again . Apparently some birds than usually fly further south have not done so yet as the mild weather is confusing them
> 
> Don't think I will be trying the drinking chocolate recipe as just the thought of all that condensed milk makes me think no thank you . I saw Jamie Oliver making some that I thought looked delicious and just right for my cooking skills so I'm going to try that sometime although I'm not a big fan of drinking chocolate which is strange considering how much I like chocolate not keen on chocolate cake either , maybe I'm not a chocoholic after all , ok now I'm just delusional ????


Sounds like you are feeling better, Sonja (I hope!). Wonderful to have a few little plants popping. It will be a few months before we have them here...currently 33° but thankfully no snow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vsigsheba said:


> Wow Sam ...with all that cooking ...how do you fins time to stitch?? Thanks for the yummy looking recipes!


Welcome to the tea party!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> To all you sock knitters I think these are cute and the pattern is free right now
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yinyang-kitty-ankle-socks


Cute


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good evening from Texas! I will be in this state for several days but not in one place. I managed to catch up,but don't know how long that will last. Good to hear those who are ill are slowly improving. Good to see Norma back!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To all you sock knitters I think these are cute and the pattern is free right now
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yinyang-kitty-ankle-socks


Thank you. Saved it to my library. And downloaded it to my phone. Only place available at the moment hope in my library it remains available free.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome new folks! I think I forgot to say that last week--a reflection on my scattered brain only.
> 
> Thanks for the opening and recipes, Sam and ladies. The hot chocolate does seem a bit much as I'm still working on Christmas goodies! Once those are gone, I'll get my digestive system back on track. I warmed up the next to last ham slices and made a baked potato and veggies tonight. Filling on a cold night.


I've kept to the 5:2 diet all over Christmas and the build up. Goal was to stay stable, but I didn't meet the goal-I actually about 3 pounds during December! So I've proven to myself that I can stay on it at any time. It's just so flexible that no real reason why I shouldn't be able to do so. (well if on a catered trip might be very hard to resist all the food provided.)

If this is any guide we are going to have another chatty week! Page 4 already.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Saved it to my library. And downloaded it to my phone. Only place available at the moment hope in my library it remains available free.


Mines on my iPad- but doesn't want to get saved!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Current progress on my sweater. At 11 inches. 10 1/2 inches to go before it's time to start increasing for the sleeves.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good evening to those of us still awake and up. 

We've been quite busy at Elm this week--quite a bit of cooking from scratch meals (broiled flounder for sandwiches and macaroni and cheese for yesterday's lunch) and some hot soups at other meals this week. Our numbers are down but I guess that some of our regulars have moved on to better shelters, their own apartments or south to Florida by one means or another. Christmas cookies have been abundant for hot and bagged lunch meals, also, since Sunday. 

On Monday we will serve roasted pork and sauerkraut to celebrate the New Year as is the local tradition regardless of the cultural heritage or race. Several of our black regulars are getting their appetites focused on that meal. We are hoping to serve grilled ham and cheese sandwiches, as requested, for the basis of a hot meal this week, too.


Susan told me that one of the counselors at a nearby mental health agency had called to ask if her mother was still supervising the food service/kitchen at Elm? When Susan answered, "Yes. Why?'', the counselor told her that the last 3 clients she'd dealt with this afternoon spent nearly their entire sessions raving about "Grandma" at Elm. When Susan told me that one of these men was a newbie who told me this morning that he'd had bouts of suicidal thoughts today and didn't want to get up and face the day; however, he did get his act together and came to Elm for a hot lunch and talked with me. Our conversation encouraged him. I cried as Susan shared with me. All I did was to hug him and pray for God to hold him close so that he would know that he was loved.

I never dreamed that such simple, everyday actions would have such an effect on a man I've only seen and spoken with once prior to this morning. I have no ideas regarding the other two men but they must have been into Elm some time in the last 24 hours in order to have shared their excitement with the counselor. I have never had such thoughts shared back to me before. I feel so blessed to learn that I've done something to hearten some of my people who so often seem so lost in the larger context of their lives and so alone, not knowing that someone actually cares about them. 

This is what I have strived to live out daily but did not have any positive, concrete word of success. Thanks to God that some of our folks are able to put into words what they needed and have found in our encounters at Elm. Those of you who pray, please remember me and my folks--that I might remember the encouragement that went both ways but not to think that I have been anything more than the instrument of His work.

I was so frightened for Mr. Jordan this morning but so grateful for his excitement over someone who cares enough to serve that he could find encouragement too. I hope I said that right and that it doesn't sound as pompous as it looks to me just now.

Time to get clean sheets on the bed and get organized for tomorrow before going to Elm. Tim has requested a blueberry coffee cake for breakfast and I need to make up lunch sandwiches x2 by 11 AM tomorrow.


It may be rather late by the time I get a chance to chat again. Welcome to Norma on her return and to the new posters and a joyous and blessed new year for all of you.

Ohio Joy :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've kept to the 5:2 diet all over Christmas and the build up. Goal was to stay stable, but I didn't meet the goal-I actually about 3 pounds during December! So I've proven to myself that I can stay on it at any time. It's just so flexible that no real reason why I shouldn't be able to do so. (well if on a catered trip might be very hard to resist all the food provided.)
> 
> If this is any guide we are going to have another chatty week! Page 4 already.


I haven't gained any--fortunately--just know I need to get back to healthier choices now the holidays are over.

Sweater's looking great, Nikki!

My phone wouldn't let me post the photo (last week it worked, this one not so much). So I emailed it to myself--the cat hat, version 3. My least favorite so far, and I'm not sure why the ears are so rounded on this one. I'm still working on #4.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry. I didn't realize that I'd written the novel above.

Ohio Joy


Sorlenna, I think that the ears look like actual cat's ears. Well done!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 30 December '16
> 
> We had a skiff of snow last night and it is still on the ground. The temperature is about 26° on my dog yard thermometer and it is in direct sunshine. Oh yes - we are having a day of sunshine - filtered sunshine - no sunshine. The sky is full of white fluffy clouds with pieces of blue showing in between. As they move and the sun moves the amount of sunshine we get varies. I'm grateful for any sunshine we can get.
> 
> ...


Hey hey! Oh Lord, David is feeding Gizmo pop rocks candy, Gizmo isn't too sure about those things... Silly animal. 
Great start off Sam, Margaret, Kate, and Julie. 
I'm finally all caught up on last weeks, wow you guys got a lot of chatting in while I was entering stash, I still have about 6 tubs to go but at least it's getting done. David came in and saw me bringing out two more tubs and started teasing me about my yarn collection, he made a comment that I don't need to buy more yarn, I need to open a shop, so I said that I guess he didn't need anymore fishing lures or flies huh? lol He said he was just kidding, giving me a hard time (which I already knew). lol Thankfully, he could care less how much yarn I accumulate and I really don't care how much fishing stuff he has as long as he doesn't spend the bill money on them. A marriage made in paradise, we both play with sticks and string. 
Everyone who's on New Years eve already, have a great one and a fabulous New Year. David said he was going to celebrate New Years on Aussie time. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vsigsheba said:


> Wow Sam ...with all that cooking ...how do you fins time to stitch?? Thanks for the yummy looking recipes!


Welcome, great to have you at Sam's tea table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I love the Turkey Cuban Cups recipe....pinned it. Was tempted to call DH while he is out and about and tell him the ingredients to bring home so I could make them tonight but since I already promised a homemade pizza I'll just do that. Will give that recipe a try though!
> 
> Just got a call from the vet's office before they closed to let us have an update on Alice. She had her spay surgery today and all went well. They do require that she stay overnight just in case of any issues so we will pick her up in the morning. Sydney and Gracie sure do seem to be missing her today and begging for more attention then usual. Oh yea, they weighed little Alice when we took her in this morning and the little puppy of 6 lbs is long gone from when I first found her..she now weighs at 8 months old 46.2 lbs! And baby Gracie who will be 4 months on Jan. 4th weighs 28.2 lbs! Our big furbabies!
> 
> ...


Great that Alice came through with flying colors, wow she's growing up so fast, Gracie isn't far behind her. Children, whether 2 or 4 legged sure do grow fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new beginning Sam and helpers. I taught a needle felting class to a wonderful group today. Matthew was my awesome helper. None of the ladies had ever done it before which you would never have known by their final piece. It was a lot of fun. So glad for the workshops at KAP. No pictures but they were great.


You certainly teach some interesting classes Mary.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


Sending hugs. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To all you sock knitters I think these are cute and the pattern is free right now
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yinyang-kitty-ankle-socks


Those are adorable Sonja, thank you for the link, I've saved that to make for Marla for her birthday, now I know what yarn I'm looking for next weekend, black and grey sock yarns. :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't gained any--fortunately--just know I need to get back to healthier choices now the holidays are over.
> 
> Sweater's looking great, Nikki!
> 
> My phone wouldn't let me post the photo (last week it worked, this one not so much). So I emailed it to myself--the cat hat, version 3. My least favorite so far, and I'm not sure why the ears are so rounded on this one. I'm still working on #4.


It's cute, though I can see where they do kinda look like horns, LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> They do grow fast, don't they. My baby Lucy is 7 1/2 months and is upwards of 50 lbs. And it's all lean weight. She is a sheppard mix, so we are thinking she will be close to 100 lbs full grown.


Wow, that is not a small baby, my Irish Wolfhound was a big baby for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Of to Maryanne's soon. She doesn't go till tonight but we normally spend New Years Eve together either at home or cricket. So as she will be flying when 2017 starts I suggested I came early and we had tea and nibbles. No idea where she will be when it turns into next year. She will be flying West so it will be getting later and later. Probably over Western Australia which is 2 1/2 hours behind us.
> 
> Thought I was going to say something else but Craft has struck.


Happy New Years to you both, and safe travels to Maryanne. I would love to go to Ireland with her and work on Archeology, I find it fascinating.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


So sorry to hear about your cousin! Prayers sent for the whole family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good evening from Texas! I will be in this state for several days but not in one place. I managed to catch up,but don't know how long that will last. Good to hear those who are ill are slowly improving. Good to see Norma back!


Say hi to Texas for me. Are you going through San Antonio? 
Have a safe trip and enjoy Texas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've kept to the 5:2 diet all over Christmas and the build up. Goal was to stay stable, but I didn't meet the goal-I actually about 3 pounds during December! So I've proven to myself that I can stay on it at any time. It's just so flexible that no real reason why I shouldn't be able to do so. (well if on a catered trip might be very hard to resist all the food provided.)
> 
> If this is any guide we are going to have another chatty week! Page 4 already.


I really need to seriously look into that, and congratulations, that's fabulous that you're down through the holidays. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my sweater. At 11 inches. 10 1/2 inches to go before it's time to start increasing for the sleeves.


Oooh, speaking of lovely chocolate, that's looking great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening to those of us still awake and up.
> 
> We've been quite busy at Elm this week--quite a bit of cooking from scratch meals (broiled flounder for sandwiches and macaroni and cheese for yesterday's lunch) and some hot soups at other meals this week. Our numbers are down but I guess that some of our regulars have moved on to better shelters, their own apartments or south to Florida by one means or another. Christmas cookies have been abundant for hot and bagged lunch meals, also, since Sunday.
> 
> ...


Oh Joy, that's wonderful!! We knew you were having a very positive effect on those around you, how could you not, but it's so great that you have feed back that you are touching lives in a meaningful way, giving people hope, and that is no small feat and definitely not to be sniffed at. 
I don't think you could sound pompous if you tried, silly woman. lol You are truly an instrument of His and a shining light for those around you who feel they are living in the dark with no windows. 
Hugs, you and Susan are doing wonderful things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't gained any--fortunately--just know I need to get back to healthier choices now the holidays are over.
> 
> Sweater's looking great, Nikki!
> 
> My phone wouldn't let me post the photo (last week it worked, this one not so much). So I emailed it to myself--the cat hat, version 3. My least favorite so far, and I'm not sure why the ears are so rounded on this one. I'm still working on #4.


I like it, but I see what you mean about the ears looking like horns, maybe a bull hat instead of a cat? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear that, prayers going up as I type. Hugs for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up again so now I guess I'll start entering some more yarn. See you all in a bit. I have a feeling when I am all done I may have more yarn for the girls across the street.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love your marriage made in heaven.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Joy, that's wonderful!! We knew you were having a very positive effect on those around you, how could you not, but it's so great that you have feed back that you are touching lives in a meaningful way, giving people hope, and that is no small feat and definitely not to be sniffed at.
> I don't think you could sound pompous if you tried, silly woman. lol You are truly an instrument of His and a shining light for those around you who feel they are living in the dark with no windows.
> Hugs, you and Susan are doing wonderful things.


Kaye, well said
Joy, I admire you and Susan so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and "the ladies" who so kindly do a service for me each week. Did buy some chunky yarn today to make a co-worker a skipper or seaman's hat. I had planned on doing one of DK, but discovered that the pattern required chunky and I was not prepared to get the effect by using double yarn. I am open to any hints with regard to using such fat yarn. I have never used it before. Are there things to watch out for and not do? I shall knit a swatch and make sure that the 5.5 mm (9 US) needles are the correct size. His head is 23 inches and he has a full head of hair, so hope it will be big enough. Says it stretches to 23 inches but the largest size says 22 inches.


I made a hat for my nephew for Christmas, he has a big head & hair like an Afro, I knit size large but also went up one size for my needles & it fit just right. If I were you I would use 6mm needles but just my opinion


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my sweater. At 11 inches. 10 1/2 inches to go before it's time to start increasing for the sleeves.


Wow! You are racing right along


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening to those of us still awake and up.
> 
> We've been quite busy at Elm this week--quite a bit of cooking from scratch meals (broiled flounder for sandwiches and macaroni and cheese for yesterday's lunch) and some hot soups at other meals this week. Our numbers are down but I guess that some of our regulars have moved on to better shelters, their own apartments or south to Florida by one means or another. Christmas cookies have been abundant for hot and bagged lunch meals, also, since Sunday.
> 
> ...


Getting positive feedback is a wonderful encouragement and is a positive thing for you. God puts you in a place and gives you the strength to do it but you still need to act. And I/m sure the feedback is well and truely warranted. But this blessing gives the strength to keep going when you wonder why you are there doing the job. Why can't someone else do it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would be wrapped in an afghan sitting next to the fire with hot tea in my hand and i would't move. so sorry you both are feeling so poorly yet - drink a lot and rest a lot i guess is all you can do. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> None what so ever apart from to scream if I still feel like this , son is still feeling yucky too ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


Sorry you have had such bad news, I hope your poor cousin can go peacefully & painlessly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't gained any--fortunately--just know I need to get back to healthier choices now the holidays are over.
> 
> Sweater's looking great, Nikki!
> 
> My phone wouldn't let me post the photo (last week it worked, this one not so much). So I emailed it to myself--the cat hat, version 3. My least favorite so far, and I'm not sure why the ears are so rounded on this one. I'm still working on #4.


I like the rounded ears- but maybe they aren't so cat like.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know we can always depend on julie - she has come through for me more than once. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thanks Sam. And to all you others who thank us week by week. And having Julie as a standby is really helpful as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting up off again, great you are feeling well enough again to do it.
Some interesting recipes as always. I love hot chocolate but I think I've had enough treats recently so better stay away from that for now????
Thanks to Kate & Margaret for the summaries.

Sonja, hope both you & your son are feeling better soon.

We had a nice evening with our friends, everyone went home full& there's still leftovers. I really need to clean my fridge out, it's so full.
Well, I'm off to knit for a while.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's my kind of dog - maybe you could show us a picture please. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> They do grow fast, don't they. My baby Lucy is 7 1/2 months and is upwards of 50 lbs. And it's all lean weight. She is a sheppard mix, so we are thinking she will be close to 100 lbs full grown.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you traveling alone? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Good evening from Texas! I will be in this state for several days but not in one place. I managed to catch up,but don't know how long that will last. Good to hear those who are ill are slowly improving. Good to see Norma back!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll print you a copy in case you can't. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Saved it to my library. And downloaded it to my phone. Only place available at the moment hope in my library it remains available free.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love your marriage made in heaven.


Thank you. 
He's so funny, he caught himself watching fishing on both the tv and his phone at the same time and made himself put down the phone. lolol
Just a small addiction going on there. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what lovely knitting nursenikki - love the color. do you knit the sleeves right into the sweater? --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my sweater. At 11 inches. 10 1/2 inches to go before it's time to start increasing for the sleeves.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well 2 more tubs done. I know there's an end to it somewhere. 
Maybe this is my sign that I should bring a bit to KAP for the swap table? I have a couple of really soft skeins I don't know what I'd do with that might be just up Matthew's alley.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought you might find this story interesting

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not at all surprised by the praise you received - the way you interact with these people and letting them know that someone cares for them is always evident whether you are talking to them or not. i think one must walk through the door and instantly know there is a friend here. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Good evening to those of us still awake and up.
> 
> We've been quite busy at Elm this week--quite a bit of cooking from scratch meals (broiled flounder for sandwiches and macaroni and cheese for yesterday's lunch) and some hot soups at other meals this week. Our numbers are down but I guess that some of our regulars have moved on to better shelters, their own apartments or south to Florida by one means or another. Christmas cookies have been abundant for hot and bagged lunch meals, also, since Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this the one you said the ears looked like horns? they do in a way but i do like the hat. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I haven't gained any--fortunately--just know I need to get back to healthier choices now the holidays are over.
> 
> Sweater's looking great, Nikki!
> 
> My phone wouldn't let me post the photo (last week it worked, this one not so much). So I emailed it to myself--the cat hat, version 3. My least favorite so far, and I'm not sure why the ears are so rounded on this one. I'm still working on #4.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry krestiekrew - this must be so hard for you not being there also. tons of positive healing energy zooming to you and the boys to help you through this difficult time. please come to us whenever you need a shoulder - we have your back 24/7. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well said kaye and so very true. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh Joy, that's wonderful!! We knew you were having a very positive effect on those around you, how could you not, but it's so great that you have feed back that you are touching lives in a meaningful way, giving people hope, and that is no small feat and definitely not to be sniffed at.
> I don't think you could sound pompous if you tried, silly woman. lol You are truly an instrument of His and a shining light for those around you who feel they are living in the dark with no windows.
> Hugs, you and Susan are doing wonderful things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that would have been something to see. thanks for sharing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might find this story interesting
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I like the rounded ears- but maybe they aren't so cat like.


Maybe I'll just call it a critter cap?!

Joy, we know what a blessing you are--does not surprise me to hear others say so!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might find this story interesting
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


Wow, that's wild.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> To all you sock knitters I think these are cute and the pattern is free right now
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yinyang-kitty-ankle-socks


Thanks for posting this link. I am not a sock knitter but I want to try making these for my granddaughter who loves any thing kitty. I buy her socks all the time especially for different holidays.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Caught up at last! Thanks to all those who keep this tea party going! Well wishes for those that are sick and hope they are. Well soon.

I am so happy to be. Back home, we made a trip to Ann arbor to u of m hospital to see my husband's cancer Dr. 

He has chronic leukemia and is in remission so he sees the Dr every three months and we normally get a motel the night before the appointment because they are scheduled for early morning. Anyhow he is doing well and if the umbrevica stops working for him they now have another new drug to treat him which is good news.

I am knitting a shawl right now and the yarn is pretty colors but now that it's half done I looked at it and wondered if the yarn is too wild for this wingspan shawl. I will post a pic tomorrow of the shawl.

Happy new years every one! The only resolution I am doing is to buy more yarn and to keep on knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Caught up at last! Thanks to all those who keep this tea party going! Well wishes for those that are sick and hope they are. Well soon.
> 
> I am so happy to be. Back home, we made a trip to Ann arbor so u of m hospital to see my husband's cancer Dr.
> 
> ...


I am so happy to hear that your DH is in remission and that they have alternative meds if need be, my mom had Leukemia what a scary disease. 
I love your resolution! :sm24: 
I like wild colors, sounds like it will be really pretty.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> that's my kind of dog - maybe you could show us a picture please. --- sam


Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> what lovely knitting nursenikki - love the color. do you knit the sleeves right into the sweater? --- sam


Yep, basically it's two big T's sewn back to back. Nice and simple, so good for a first sweater.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

cindygecko said:


> Caught up at last! Thanks to all those who keep this tea party going! Well wishes for those that are sick and hope they are. Well soon.
> 
> I am so happy to be. Back home, we made a trip to Ann arbor to u of m hospital to see my husband's cancer Dr.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my kind of resolution!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


Awe, she's such a pretty girl, love her name too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed, hope everyone is having good afternoon evening whether you are in today or tomorrow. 
Happy New Year to Aussie and NZ, may it be a fabulously blessed year for you all. And everyone else, have a safe and fun New Years Eve. See you in the morning. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not at all surprised by the praise you received - the way you interact with these people and letting them know that someone cares for them is always evident whether you are talking to them or not. i think one must walk through the door and instantly know there is a friend here. --- sam


Yes, so true


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great resolution. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Caught up at last! Thanks to all those who keep this tea party going! Well wishes for those that are sick and hope they are. Well soon.
> 
> I am so happy to be. Back home, we made a trip to Ann arbor to u of m hospital to see my husband's cancer Dr.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is a beauty nursenikki. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time for bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey hey! Oh Lord, David is feeding Gizmo pop rocks candy, Gizmo isn't too sure about those things... Silly animal.
> Great start off Sam, Margaret, Kate, and Julie.
> I'm finally all caught up on last weeks, wow you guys got a lot of chatting in while I was entering stash, I still have about 6 tubs to go but at least it's getting done. David came in and saw me bringing out two more tubs and started teasing me about my yarn collection, he made a comment that I don't need to buy more yarn, I need to open a shop, so I said that I guess he didn't need anymore fishing lures or flies huh? lol He said he was just kidding, giving me a hard time (which I already knew). lol Thankfully, he could care less how much yarn I accumulate and I really don't care how much fishing stuff he has as long as he doesn't spend the bill money on them. A marriage made in paradise, we both play with sticks and string.
> Everyone who's on New Years eve already, have a great one and a fabulous New Year. David said he was going to celebrate New Years on Aussie time. lol


Had to laugh as I read this substitute books and building equipment and until the playing with sticks and stones it could have been David and I even to entering stash! My David hough will celebrate New Year by going to bed as soon as he gets home from the airport.
And more tubs of yarn here at Maryanne's. Will get them done while I am here. And a big tub of UFOs. Which I won't get done while I am here :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Joy, that's wonderful!! We knew you were having a very positive effect on those around you, how could you not, but it's so great that you have feed back that you are touching lives in a meaningful way, giving people hope, and that is no small feat and definitely not to be sniffed at.
> I don't think you could sound pompous if you tried, silly woman. lol You are truly an instrument of His and a shining light for those around you who feel they are living in the dark with no windows.
> Hugs, you and Susan are doing wonderful things.


Very well said, Kaye! :sm24: :sm24: I also have great admiration for you and Susan, Joy - you are an inspiration!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my sweater. At 11 inches. 10 1/2 inches to go before it's time to start increasing for the sleeves.


Going very well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't gained any--fortunately--just know I need to get back to healthier choices now the holidays are over.
> 
> Sweater's looking great, Nikki!
> 
> My phone wouldn't let me post the photo (last week it worked, this one not so much). So I emailed it to myself--the cat hat, version 3. My least favorite so far, and I'm not sure why the ears are so rounded on this one. I'm still working on #4.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ah well, as we often say we are our own harshest critics- I think they look very ear-like- just not sure what species.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorry. I didn't realize that I'd written the novel above.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy your novels are usually very heart warming, and humble.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


So sorry to hear this, prayers winging their way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey hey! Oh Lord, David is feeding Gizmo pop rocks candy, Gizmo isn't too sure about those things... Silly animal.
> Great start off Sam, Margaret, Kate, and Julie.
> I'm finally all caught up on last weeks, wow you guys got a lot of chatting in while I was entering stash, I still have about 6 tubs to go but at least it's getting done. David came in and saw me bringing out two more tubs and started teasing me about my yarn collection, he made a comment that I don't need to buy more yarn, I need to open a shop, so I said that I guess he didn't need anymore fishing lures or flies huh? lol He said he was just kidding, giving me a hard time (which I already knew). lol Thankfully, he could care less how much yarn I accumulate and I really don't care how much fishing stuff he has as long as he doesn't spend the bill money on them. A marriage made in paradise, we both play with sticks and string.
> Everyone who's on New Years eve already, have a great one and a fabulous New Year. David said he was going to celebrate New Years on Aussie time. lol


Not me this week, Kaye Jo, I don't deserve the accolade.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Joy, that's wonderful!! We knew you were having a very positive effect on those around you, how could you not, but it's so great that you have feed back that you are touching lives in a meaningful way, giving people hope, and that is no small feat and definitely not to be sniffed at.
> I don't think you could sound pompous if you tried, silly woman. lol You are truly an instrument of His and a shining light for those around you who feel they are living in the dark with no windows.
> Hugs, you and Susan are doing wonderful things.


Well said Kaye Jo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know we can always depend on julie - she has come through for me more than once. --- sam


Thank you muchly, Sam and all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


She is one lean lady! what sort of speed can she get up to/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed, hope everyone is having good afternoon evening whether you are in today or tomorrow.
> Happy New Year to Aussie and NZ, may it be a fabulously blessed year for you all. And everyone else, have a safe and fun New Years Eve. See you in the morning. Sweet dreams.


Sweet dreams, nearly 9p.m., here- no fire works as yet. (thank goodness).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sweet dreams, nearly 9p.m., here- no fire works as yet. (thank goodness).


All the best when it comes, Julie. Only 7.52am here - woke at 6 for some strange reason, so just got up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> All the best when it comes, Julie. Only 7.52am here - woke at 6 for some strange reason, so just got up.


Thanks Kate! Someone has started exploding fireworks.
That is early for you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nursenili, she's beautiful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Great to have you starting us off again Sam. And thanks ladies for the summary. Well it is New Years Eve and 8.30pm. The fireworks will be happening in the next hour or so for families then the big ones at midnight. I hope we dont have many idiots doing there own around here. It could be a long night maybe. A much nicer, cooler day here today 26c with a nice cool breeze.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thanks Sonya they are cute- downloading the pattern. And wanting some short ones like that. Just need to find that container of sock yarn (do know where it is. In a wardrobe in the shed of course!). Simple but very effective, bit of thought needed for the ears but the rest is very easy.


Thought you might like them margaret . I'm thinking I might knit a pair for my DIL it's her birthday in April along with my sons so will need something to give her a smile


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Saved it to my library. And downloaded it to my phone. Only place available at the moment hope in my library it remains available free.


If you press on download in the rectangle box then in my library they stay free in your library


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> None what so ever apart from to scream if I still feel like this , son is still feeling yucky too ,


Oh no, dont scream, you will hurt your throat. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie forgot to say I hope all goes well with your son , hope he sees sense and agrees to you going with him says me who always wants to do things myself even hospital appointments but always wanted to be there when it was one of the sons


Ditto from me too.......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sam, thank you for the opening. Glad to see that you're able to lead us off again. I'm not a fan of left-over turkey but did put some in the freezer. Your view from the window sounds beautiful, even if cold. I thought Dec,21st was the longest day and we're now getting a few seconds longer of daylight. I can hardly wait until we see the last of this winter.
> 
> Kate and Darowil - thanks for the summary. I was able to keep up this week but still appreciate your work.
> 
> ...


Not quite New Year yet but only 3 hours to go. Happy New year. :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The slower cooker chicken abodo looks my thing! Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my sweater. At 11 inches. 10 1/2 inches to go before it's time to start increasing for the sleeves.


That is looking great :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Sorry. I didn't realize that I'd written the novel above.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Sorlenna, I think that the ears look like actual cat's ears. Well done!


I loved the novel. It was a wonderful read. Thank you.
PS I liked the hat, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


Prayers on their way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> i know we can always depend on julie - she has come through for me more than once. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might find this story interesting
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


That is interesting :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


She is lovely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my sweater. At 11 inches. 10 1/2 inches to go before it's time to start increasing for the sleeves.


Sweater is looking great , I'm sorry I can't remember is it for you ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Good evening to those of us still awake and up.
> 
> We've been quite busy at Elm this week--quite a bit of cooking from scratch meals (broiled flounder for sandwiches and macaroni and cheese for yesterday's lunch) and some hot soups at other meals this week. Our numbers are down but I guess that some of our regulars have moved on to better shelters, their own apartments or south to Florida by one means or another. Christmas cookies have been abundant for hot and bagged lunch meals, also, since Sunday.
> 
> ...


Joy I'm so glad that you finally got some positive feedback of all the good that you do every day . I think that Elm is exactly where you are meant to be 
I hope 2017 is wonderful year for you and your family . I wish that you can get a whole load of funding so that you can all help a lot more people who come through the doors at Elm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sorry. I didn't realize that I'd written the novel above.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Sorlenna, I think that the ears look like actual cat's ears. Well done!


I like the hat to Sorlenna, I like the way the ears bend over they remind me of a cat more than ears that stick right up


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Joy, that's wonderful!! We knew you were having a very positive effect on those around you, how could you not, but it's so great that you have feed back that you are touching lives in a meaningful way, giving people hope, and that is no small feat and definitely not to be sniffed at.
> I don't think you could sound pompous if you tried, silly woman. lol You are truly an instrument of His and a shining light for those around you who feel they are living in the dark with no windows.
> Hugs, you and Susan are doing wonderful things.


Well said and ditto from me. You do amazing work Joy and obviously you help these people in such a huge way. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might find this story interesting
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


I saw that on FB. Amazing but also pretty scary I would imagine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


Queen Lucy is definitely a beauty. Mine would love some snow only problem would be getting her back in


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


I'm sorry for what you and her family are going through. Never an easy time. Praying for a peaceful passing for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy New Year Julie and Fan.

Maryanne should be on the plane now-due to leave in about 15 minutes. I'm now at her place. David almost forgot to bring me here. Accused me of leaving him. Yep I told him. :sm02:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my sweater. At 11 inches. 10 1/2 inches to go before it's time to start increasing for the sleeves.


It is looking great.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Happy New Year Julie and Fan.
> 
> Maryanne should be on the plane now-due to leave in about 15 minutes. I'm now at her place. David almost forgot to bring me here. Accused me of leaving him. Yep I told him. :sm02:


Happy New Year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and "the ladies" who so kindly do a service for me each week. Did buy some chunky yarn today to make a co-worker a skipper or seaman's hat. I had planned on doing one of DK, but discovered that the pattern required chunky and I was not prepared to get the effect by using double yarn. I am open to any hints with regard to using such fat yarn. I have never used it before. Are there things to watch out for and not do? I shall knit a swatch and make sure that the 5.5 mm (9 US) needles are the correct size. His head is 23 inches and he has a full head of hair, so hope it will be big enough. Says it stretches to 23 inches but the largest size says 22 inches.


Chunky can be hard on the thumbs so be aware of the position of your thumb and keep it relaxed and use no pressure on it. It takes being aware, but probably good to do any time we are knitting. After a while you do it naturally.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Happy New Year.


Oh dear. You two must have fun. 
:sm23: of course, now he can get the place ship shape for your return.

Hope Maryanne's trip is wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great to have you starting us off again Sam. And thanks ladies for the summary. Well it is New Years Eve and 8.30pm. The fireworks will be happening in the next hour or so for families then the big ones at midnight. I hope we dont have many idiots doing there own around here. It could be a long night maybe. A much nicer, cooler day here today 26c with a nice cool breeze.


So glad it has been a nicer day! Hopefully cooling down for sleep.

Gone 1a.m., Sunday 1st January, 2017. There have been fireworks but not too many explosions- Ringo is ok, at my feet. I will go back to bed, soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy New Year Julie and Fan.
> 
> Maryanne should be on the plane now-due to leave in about 15 minutes. I'm now at her place. David almost forgot to bring me here. Accused me of leaving him. Yep I told him. :sm02:


 :sm24: Thanks Margaret! Hoping Maryanne's dig goes well. Although first of course she has to get there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy New Year to those who had it already. Julie and Fan and those in Australia, Darowil, Nicho, Sugarsugar, Busyworkerbee. Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


Lucy is a beautiful dog. It is good to know that our snow is being appreciated.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for another great opening Sam. It's good to see you back at the helm, even though your "deputies" do a great job too. Hope you'll be feeling 100% very soon. I like the slow cooker chicken recipe, sounds very simple - my kind of cooking.
Thanks Kate and Darowil for all your summaries too.

Well here we are at the end of 2016 already, where did that all go? I guess it is already 2017 down under. I hope that 2017 will bring you all that you wish yourselves and that it will be a Healthy, Happy and Peaceful New Year for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy New Year to those who had it already.


Me and Fan, so far- Cathy and Heather next, then hot on their heels it will be Margaret's turn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for another great opening Sam. It's good to see you back at the helm, even though your "deputies" do a great job too. Hope you'll be feeling 100% very soon. I like the slow cooker chicken recipe, sounds very simple - my kind of cooking.
> Thanks Kate and Darowil for all your summaries too.
> 
> Well here we are at the end of 2016 already, where did that all go? I guess it is already 2017 down under. I hope that 2017 will bring you all that you wish yourselves and that it will be a Healthy, Happy and Peaceful New Year for all.


An excellent sentiment, Angela, from me too.

Back to bed, for me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me and Fan, so far- Cathy and Heather next, then hot on their heels it will be Margaret's turn.


Did you watch the fireworks? Sleep well. It is really the wee hours for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope the New Year brings many wonderful things, including finally getting all the testing done and the results needed along with no pain Julie!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nice to see you back at the top of the page Sam I hope you are feeling a 100% better than you were
> You might have snow but here apart from the odd frost and a bit of gale force winds we are having very mild weather had all the windows open today it felt lovely and fresh I obviously did not look down at the mess it will still be there tomorrow . Went out in the back garden to try and clear my head and noticed I have leaf buds coming through on some bushes plus snowdrops and grape hyacinth starting to peak through so the circle starts again . Apparently some birds than usually fly further south have not done so yet as the mild weather is confusing them
> 
> Don't think I will be trying the drinking chocolate recipe as just the thought of all that condensed milk makes me think no thank you . I saw Jamie Oliver making some that I thought looked delicious and just right for my cooking skills so I'm going to try that sometime although I'm not a big fan of drinking chocolate which is strange considering how much I like chocolate not keen on chocolate cake either , maybe I'm not a chocoholic after all , ok now I'm just delusional ????


Like you Sonja, we have bulbs poking through already. Spring is on the way!!! After yesterdays fog it is considerably milder today though still a bit grey and murky. Have to take my dogs out sometime soon, though I can't work up too much enthusiasm in this weather. They're giving me some funny looks and wondering when I will ever get my boots on! How's the throat today?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad it has been a nicer day! Hopefully cooling down for sleep.
> 
> Gone 1a.m., Sunday 1st January, 2017. There have been fireworks but not too many explosions- Ringo is ok, at my feet. I will go back to bed, soon.


We had someone letting off fireworks very close to here about half an hour ago. Nearly jumped out of my skin. They are illegal here but that doesnt seem to make any difference. :sm14:

I am trying to stay awake till after midnight to be sure all stays safe and quiet. Dont want to just get to sleep and have to wake up to hoons and fireworks in the neighbourhood.

Happy New Year! I hope 2017 sees us all healthier and happy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw that on FB. Amazing but also pretty scary I would imagine. Thanks for sharing.


Wow Bonnie, that was amazing regarding ice quake. I have read explorer books and it is really common around the arctic zone, to the point of rising up like skyscrapers but quite a surprise there for sure. You really have been getting quite the weather.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Good evening to those of us still awake and up.
> 
> We've been quite busy at Elm this week--quite a bit of cooking from scratch meals (broiled flounder for sandwiches and macaroni and cheese for yesterday's lunch) and some hot soups at other meals this week. Our numbers are down but I guess that some of our regulars have moved on to better shelters, their own apartments or south to Florida by one means or another. Christmas cookies have been abundant for hot and bagged lunch meals, also, since Sunday.
> 
> ...


Joy, how wonderful to get some feedback about these men. It proves that, even if sometimes you don't believe it, all the people who come through your doors at Elm are appreciative of all the love and care they experience there. You deserve all the accolades going! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Don't think I've said welcome to all the new faces joining our tea table. Welcome to you all, I hope you'll drop in often and join in our conversations which may be about anything under the sun (except politics and religion)! We might even do a little knitting too.
Norma it's good to see you back again too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might find this story interesting
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


Wow!! That's really interesting Bonnie, I'm glad I wasn't out on that ice!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


She is beautiful. Love the name too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, hope you are feeling some better today. This bug really zaps the energy even when you are done with it. Last night I felt tired like the old days. Was supposed to go hear DH play but stayed home on the couch, watched tv and napped. hope that ear didn't act up terribly during the night. Do you still have the pain down into your jaw?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Caught up at last! Thanks to all those who keep this tea party going! Well wishes for those that are sick and hope they are. Well soon.
> 
> I am so happy to be. Back home, we made a trip to Ann arbor to u of m hospital to see my husband's cancer Dr.
> 
> ...


So,glad,DH is in remission. That is a wonderful gift! Can't wait to see the shawl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Caught up at last! Thanks to all those who keep this tea party going! Well wishes for those that are sick and hope they are. Well soon.
> 
> I am so happy to be. Back home, we made a trip to Ann arbor to u of m hospital to see my husband's cancer Dr.
> 
> ...


Positive ongoing news about your DHs leukaemia.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


Another beauty.

The sweater is coming along great. Looks like nice even knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, you brought tears to my eyes. I am so thrilled you are seeing results from all the hard work you and Susan do. YoUR hug and prayer meant the world to that young man. There are surely others too who have not verbalized their thanks. I also can't get over you making a coffee cake at home as busy as you are. Quite impressive to me. Big Hugs for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've kept to the 5:2 diet all over Christmas and the build up. Goal was to stay stable, but I didn't meet the goal-I actually about 3 pounds during December! So I've proven to myself that I can stay on it at any time. It's just so flexible that no real reason why I shouldn't be able to do so. (well if on a catered trip might be very hard to resist all the food provided.)
> 
> If this is any guide we are going to have another chatty week! Page 4 already.


Bravo. That is terrific. Rather amazing with the holidays.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't gained any--fortunately--just know I need to get back to healthier choices now the holidays are over.
> 
> Sweater's looking great, Nikki!
> 
> My phone wouldn't let me post the photo (last week it worked, this one not so much). So I emailed it to myself--the cat hat, version 3. My least favorite so far, and I'm not sure why the ears are so rounded on this one. I'm still working on #4.


They are all cute. I'll have to look the others up to compare.

Found them. I like version 2 best and would love the black color. Couldn't get over hoe 2 doesn't look like a hat when not on. Very very creative. They are all great.

Time for me to get a nap almost caught up :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd Happy New Year to Cathy, Dennis and Heather. And I am only 15 minutes away.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Good evening from Texas! I will be in this state for several days but not in one place. I managed to catch up,but don't know how long that will last. Good to hear those who are ill are slowly improving. Good to see Norma back!


Enjoy your travels, Tami. I hope you get some good TexMex food!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> I've kept to the 5:2 diet all over Christmas and the build up. Goal was to stay stable, but I didn't meet the goal-I actually about 3 pounds during December! So I've proven to myself that I can stay on it at any time. It's just so flexible that no real reason why I shouldn't be able to do so. (well if on a catered trip might be very hard to resist all the food provided.)
> 
> If this is any guide we are going to have another chatty week! Page 4 already.


Good job, Darowil!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my sweater. At 11 inches. 10 1/2 inches to go before it's time to start increasing for the sleeves.


It looks lovely, Nikki and a great color!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Good evening to those of us still awake and up.
> 
> We've been quite busy at Elm this week--quite a bit of cooking from scratch meals (broiled flounder for sandwiches and macaroni and cheese for yesterday's lunch) and some hot soups at other meals this week. Our numbers are down but I guess that some of our regulars have moved on to better shelters, their own apartments or south to Florida by one means or another. Christmas cookies have been abundant for hot and bagged lunch meals, also, since Sunday.
> 
> ...


Joy that is wonderful and so touching. Your giving heart and kindness are gifts to those around you...you are a point of light! Bless you and your peeps and thanks so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't gained any--fortunately--just know I need to get back to healthier choices now the holidays are over.
> 
> Sweater's looking great, Nikki!
> 
> My phone wouldn't let me post the photo (last week it worked, this one not so much). So I emailed it to myself--the cat hat, version 3. My least favorite so far, and I'm not sure why the ears are so rounded on this one. I'm still working on #4.


I love all your hats, Sorlenna - the cat ears are so cute. I wanted to tell you that I used your slouchy hat pattern and made the runners in the family hats for Christmas using the Red Heart reflective yarn. They turned out so nice (I am very awkward with double pointed needles so that was an accomplishment for me). Thank you!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


So sorry, Sherry, prayers for all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A happy, healthy 2017 to all my friends 'down under'!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might find this story interesting
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


That is interesting, Bonnie, thanks. I have heard ice on the river cracking and creaking, but never a quake!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I am so happy to hear that your DH is in remission and that they have alternative meds if need be, my mom had Leukemia what a scary disease.
> I love your resolution! :sm24:
> I like wild colors, sounds like it will be really pretty.


Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.

Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cindygecko, lovely wingspan.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy New Year to all who are already there and to the rest of us who are just hours away from 2017. it seems there are always some if us dealing with a variety if health concerns, but a comfort to know the tea party is there with hugs and prayers and loving concern. 

My son arrived from Las Vegas last night. So good to see him. We had a delicious dinner and his two sisters joined us for a while afterwards. Our new kitchen floor is mostly in place, so he is able to stay in our guest room. It's still a mess, but the cleaning up will be done Tuesday and the new dishwasher and refrig. for the girls arrives Wed. The construction co. we use is very good. The new floor is a sort of boring commercial gray, but a bit lighter than the old one.

We are going to a brewery tap house for lunch today and then to daughter's for dinner tonight.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> The slower cooker chicken abodo looks my thing! Thanks, Sam!


Yes! My SL used to make Adobo but moved off to Florida so I can't enjoy her's anymore will be real happy to try this recipe. Thanks Sam for posting this.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> To all you sock knitters I think these are cute and the pattern is free right now
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yinyang-kitty-ankle-socks


They are such cute cat socks, Sonja - thanks! How are you today?


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Joy, keep writing those novels! They are well worth reading! I really admire your life's work.

Nursenikki I like your work on the sweater, and your dog looks like a very sweet girl. Do you work night shift? I was up late last night and you posted later than I did. I worked night shift as a nurse and took my knitting with me to work too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

cindygecko said:


> Caught up at last! Thanks to all those who keep this tea party going! Well wishes for those that are sick and hope they are. Well soon.
> 
> I am so happy to be. Back home, we made a trip to Ann arbor to u of m hospital to see my husband's cancer Dr.
> 
> ...


Happy that your DH had a good report. I like your resolution! Don't worry about the shawl colors...there is always someone who will like them. I bet it is beautiful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


Beautiful Lucy!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Great to have you starting us off again Sam. And thanks ladies for the summary. Well it is New Years Eve and 8.30pm. The fireworks will be happening in the next hour or so for families then the big ones at midnight. I hope we dont have many idiots doing there own around here. It could be a long night maybe. A much nicer, cooler day here today 26c with a nice cool breeze.


Happy New Year to you Sugar, and our friends to the south!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope the New Year brings many wonderful things, including finally getting all the testing done and the results needed along with no pain Julie!


Well said!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


The wingspan is really lovely, Cindy and beautiful colors!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

machriste said:


> Happy New Year to all who are already there and to the rest of us who are just hours away from 2017. it seems there are always some if us dealing with a variety if health concerns, but a comfort to know the tea party is there with hugs and prayers and loving concern.
> 
> My son arrived from Las Vegas last night. So good to see him. We had a delicious dinner and his two sisters joined us for a while afterwards. Our new kitchen floor is mostly in place, so he is able to stay in our guest room. It's still a mess, but the cleaning up will be done Tuesday and the new dishwasher and refrig. for the girls arrives Wed. The construction co. we use is very good. The new floor is a sort of boring commercial gray, but a bit lighter than the old one.
> 
> We are going to a brewery tap house for lunch today and then to daughter's for dinner tonight.


I am so glad you are able to spend time with all of your children! Wonderful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, dont scream, you will hurt your throat. :sm19:


14.30 here and I can happily say I'm feeling a lot better finally . Sore throat and earache gone completely, still got a bit of a cough and stuffy head but I can put up with that ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Like you Sonja, we have bulbs poking through already. Spring is on the way!!! After yesterdays fog it is considerably milder today though still a bit grey and murky. Have to take my dogs out sometime soon, though I can't work up too much enthusiasm in this weather. They're giving me some funny looks and wondering when I will ever get my boots on! How's the throat today?


A lot better thank you I feel human again . I saw the weather pictures were you were getting all the fog makes for damp cold weather . We have been having nice sunny clear blue skies but as I look out just now there are a few grey clouds up there now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, hope you are feeling some better today. This bug really zaps the energy even when you are done with it. Last night I felt tired like the old days. Was supposed to go hear DH play but stayed home on the couch, watched tv and napped. hope that ear didn't act up terribly during the night. Do you still have the pain down into your jaw?


All gone Daralene apart from the cough but I can put up with that . Hope the nap helped you feel better and the tiredness has gone , you seem to be doing a lot better these last few months , hope the tiredness is just because you have had a bug


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 14.30 here and I can happily say I'm feeling a lot better finally . Sore throat and earache gone completely, still got a bit of a cough and stuffy head but I can put up with that ,


Glad to hear it! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thought I would post a Swedish Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my sweater. At 11 inches. 10 1/2 inches to go before it's time to start increasing for the sleeves.


What beautiful even knitting. You are making wonderful progress.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


Very sad; saying prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


So glad they have made advances. My friend's son was on treatments for years. Started when he was 12 or 13 and folks on Here prayed for him. An update for all of you...he got to go and study in Germany last year. He too is in remission and last I checked, still doing well. Thank goodness for your DH and so many others who get remission.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 14.30 here and I can happily say I'm feeling a lot better finally . Sore throat and earache gone completely, still got a bit of a cough and stuffy head but I can put up with that ,


That is so good to hear. It can really get bad with earaches, so quite a relief for you I'm sure. I'm
Relieved to know this. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cindy, good news on the continued remission for DH!

Beautiful dog, Nikki.

We had some setting off fireworks last night (it was Dec 30!). Ugh. I hate to think what tonight will be like. We're about 15 1/2 hours from midnight here. But happy year to all!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like the hat to Sorlenna, I like the way the ears bend over they remind me of a cat more than ears that stick right up


They're roundish, on that one, but everyone has different likes, so I'll include all the versions in my notes. I got up to the ear portion on #4 last night but can't tell yet how that's shaping.

Thanks to everyone for feedback on these!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All gone Daralene apart from the cough but I can put up with that . Hope the nap helped you feel better and the tiredness has gone , you seem to be doing a lot better these last few months , hope the tiredness is just because you have had a bug


The last years have been wonderful. I'm so thankful. My energy might not be up to others but used to only have a few hours out of bed and they were not quality. I am so thankful. I have had to learn to stay home and to say no to a lot of things. HNot great at it, but better. Don't want to end up like before. I'm just getting better with age :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> They're roundish, on that one, but everyone has different likes, so I'll include all the versions in my notes. I got up to the ear portion on #4 last night but can't tell yet how that's shaping.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for feedback on these!


They are all wonderful and I love it that you share the process of designing and how the variations work out. So interesting. What a creative, talented lady you are.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


I like bright colors in cooler weather wear, especially when the world's wearing winter gray! We have gray skies this morning--hoping for rain as we've only gotten about 2/3 of our average this year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, I'm very glad you are feeling better!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is one lean lady! what sort of speed can she get up to/


Lol, she can get going pretty good, she loves to run in big circles around the back yard as fast as possible, like something is chasing her, it is hilarious.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are all wonderful and I love it that you share the process of designing and how the variations work out. So interesting. What a creative, talented lady you are.


Thank you so much! Y'all keep me going with your kind help and encouraging words.

Oh! It's raining! Yay!

Now I'm caught up so off to the morning chores.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Well, it's New Year's Eve morning here. Lazy morning, quarter to ten, and I'm just getting moving. Have the weekend off, yay! Not too many plans. Going to play in Pokemon tournament with my son at noon, then going to the movies with my honey, then we will probably go get pizza and spend the evening at home watching TV and I'll work on my knitting and on an online class.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Cindygecko, lovely wingspan.


It looks fabulous.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Noticed the new post-- just wanted to say a very belated Merry Christmas and hope you have a wonderful New Year. From time to time I notice some of you on the regular listings and glad to see you're still around.

Sorlena, weren't you the one who designed the pretty child's pullover a year or two ago? I had the pleasure of seeing my GGD wearing it. Still looks nice.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Sweater is looking great , I'm sorry I can't remember is it for you ?


Yes it is!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 11am and I am dragging myself out of bed. 

Happy New Year to all in Australia and New Zealand. ????????????????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> 14.30 here and I can happily say I'm feeling a lot better finally . Sore throat and earache gone completely,  still got a bit of a cough and stuffy head but I can put up with that ,


That sounds better. I am glad about that. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


Lovely wingspan Cindy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Caught up at last! Thanks to all those who keep this tea party going! Well wishes for those that are sick and hope they are. Well soon.
> 
> I am so happy to be. Back home, we made a trip to Ann arbor to u of m hospital to see my husband's cancer Dr.
> 
> ...


I'm glad they have a good treatment for your DH, it's seems now most older people survive well with chronic leukemias. My friends mom has had it for about 15-20 yrs.& still does well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Noticed the new post-- just wanted to say a very belated Merry Christmas and hope you have a wonderful New Year. From time to time I notice some of you on the regular listings and glad to see you're still around.
> 
> Sorlena, weren't you the one who designed the pretty child's pullover a year or two ago? I had the pleasure of seeing my GGD wearing it. Still looks nice.


I've done a few, but not sure which one you mean--I did my Banksia this year for my two younger DGDs (oldest got the one I did when writing the pattern but sure she's outgrown that one!). I do enjoy the process.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Happy New Year to all who are already there and to the rest of us who are just hours away from 2017. it seems there are always some if us dealing with a variety if health concerns, but a comfort to know the tea party is there with hugs and prayers and loving concern.
> 
> My son arrived from Las Vegas last night. So good to see him. We had a delicious dinner and his two sisters joined us for a while afterwards. Our new kitchen floor is mostly in place, so he is able to stay in our guest room. It's still a mess, but the cleaning up will be done Tuesday and the new dishwasher and refrig. for the girls arrives Wed. The construction co. we use is very good. The new floor is a sort of boring commercial gray, but a bit lighter than the old one.
> 
> We are going to a brewery tap house for lunch today and then to daughter's for dinner tonight.


Good that your son has come for a visit Marilynn and nice that his sisters could join you both for a while too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, you deserve all the praise anyone gives, you are an inspiration for all you do, as is Susan.

Nikki, lovely pup.

Sonja, thanks for the sock pattern, GD would probably love those.

Sorleena, I live the hat but do agree it looks less like a cat to me than your last one.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I've done a few, but not sure which one you mean--I did my Banksia this year for my two younger DGDs (oldest got the one I did when writing the pattern but sure she's outgrown that one!). I do enjoy the process.


Banksia was the one! Couldn't remember the name but that is right-- such a pretty "lace" pattern on the front/back of sweater.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you press on download in the rectangle box then in my library they stay free in your library


I've wondered about that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Like you Sonja, we have bulbs poking through already. Spring is on the way!!! After yesterdays fog it is considerably milder today though still a bit grey and murky. Have to take my dogs out sometime soon, though I can't work up too much enthusiasm in this weather. They're giving me some funny looks and wondering when I will ever get my boots on! How's the throat today?


Spring is on the way? Here we may see some sprouts in 5 months ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> They are such cute cat socks, Sonja - thanks! How are you today?


A lot better thank you April . Can even brush my hair now without my head hurting . Don't know who was looking the scruffiest Mishka or me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


I like it, but I love color.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I'm glad you are feeling better

Marilyn, great that your son could visit & you have time with your daughters too.

Happy New Year to those already in 2017 & to those who haven't got there yet. We still have 13.5 hrs of 2016. A dreary windy day here -9C/17F with snow in the forcast. I find it hard to get motivated to do much on these grey days, I'm sure glad I live where the sun shines in winter even if I have to put up with the cold


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness we have been chatty - i went to bed about 1:30 on page 7 and ten hours later you are on page 15. wow - i best get reading. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well, got out and took the dogs for a walk. Managed to skid on a muddy patch and did a very graceful sprawl! DS was with me so gave me a hand up and luckily no damage except my pride! Fortunately no one else was around so I didn't have an audience! Finished up walking home in a VERY muddy pair of jeans which are now in the wash. Good job I brought a spare pair or I would have been in my jammies by now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a big happy new year for all our 'downunders' - may it bring each of you peace, joy and happiness. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it sounded good - i look forward to seeing what you think when you make it. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> The slower cooker chicken abodo looks my thing! Thanks, Sam!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening to those of us still awake and up.
> 
> We've been quite busy at Elm this week--quite a bit of cooking from scratch meals (broiled flounder for sandwiches and macaroni and cheese for yesterday's lunch) and some hot soups at other meals this week. Our numbers are down but I guess that some of our regulars have moved on to better shelters, their own apartments or south to Florida by one means or another. Christmas cookies have been abundant for hot and bagged lunch meals, also, since Sunday.
> 
> ...


Praise really deserved. You do such good work. Best wishes to you and your family for a very Happy and Healthy New Year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't gained any--fortunately--just know I need to get back to healthier choices now the holidays are over.
> 
> Sweater's looking great, Nikki!
> 
> My phone wouldn't let me post the photo (last week it worked, this one not so much). So I emailed it to myself--the cat hat, version 3. My least favorite so far, and I'm not sure why the ears are so rounded on this one. I'm still working on #4.


Looks so cute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far is it between you and maryanne? and you were teasing weren't you? --- sam



darowil said:


> Happy New Year Julie and Fan.
> 
> Maryanne should be on the plane now-due to leave in about 15 minutes. I'm now at her place. David almost forgot to bring me here. Accused me of leaving him. Yep I told him. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope the New Year brings many wonderful things, including finally getting all the testing done and the results needed along with no pain Julie!


mmm, that would be quite a surprise- no pain- not sure I could handle that! The pain is a constant reminder that I am alive. And I have been living with it for so long! But thanks, and all the best to you for 2017.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had someone letting off fireworks very close to here about half an hour ago. Nearly jumped out of my skin. They are illegal here but that doesnt seem to make any difference. :sm14:
> 
> I am trying to stay awake till after midnight to be sure all stays safe and quiet. Dont want to just get to sleep and have to wake up to hoons and fireworks in the neighbourhood.
> 
> Happy New Year! I hope 2017 sees us all healthier and happy.


Hoping you did get a good night's rest!
Happy New Year!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


So sorry to hear about your cousin. Hopefully she will have a peaceful passing. Prayers for her boys.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A happy, healthy 2017 to all my friends 'down under'!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: And have a great Hogmanay, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cindygecko, lovely wingspan.


ditto!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely wingspan cindy - i taught a workshop on the wingspan and yours would have been a very welcome addition. great color and great work. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


She's beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like some lovely family time coming up machriste - enjoy it to the fullest. the tap house sounds like fun. --- sam



machriste said:


> Happy New Year to all who are already there and to the rest of us who are just hours away from 2017. it seems there are always some if us dealing with a variety if health concerns, but a comfort to know the tea party is there with hugs and prayers and loving concern.
> 
> My son arrived from Las Vegas last night. So good to see him. We had a delicious dinner and his two sisters joined us for a while afterwards. Our new kitchen floor is mostly in place, so he is able to stay in our guest room. It's still a mess, but the cleaning up will be done Tuesday and the new dishwasher and refrig. for the girls arrives Wed. The construction co. we use is very good. The new floor is a sort of boring commercial gray, but a bit lighter than the old one.
> 
> We are going to a brewery tap house for lunch today and then to daughter's for dinner tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know what you think when you make it cindy - it does sound good. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Yes! My SL used to make Adobo but moved off to Florida so I can't enjoy her's anymore will be real happy to try this recipe. Thanks Sam for posting this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lol, she can get going pretty good, she loves to run in big circles around the back yard as fast as possible, like something is chasing her, it is hilarious.


 :sm24: She looks like one who would tear around- so very different from my boy, although occasionally he surprises me and dashes about the house with quite a burst of speed. Usually he ambles around.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate! Someone has started exploding fireworks.
> That is early for you!


Just saw a bit of the fireworks from Sydney. Beautiful. Heard that they had 7 tons of fireworks and a million people at the water's edge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news sonja - just take care and don't overdo - we don't want you to get it back. what will you fix for new year's day dinner? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> 14.30 here and I can happily say I'm feeling a lot better finally . Sore throat and earache gone completely, still got a bit of a cough and stuffy head but I can put up with that ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thought I would post a Swedish Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 11am and I am dragging myself out of bed.
> 
> Happy New Year to all in Australia and New Zealand. ????????????????????


Thanks Mel! Have a lovely New Year's Eve, I hope, and a very much better 2017 for you and Gage. Hopefully Greg will have a better year too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we love your knitting sorlenna - it is always perfect and beautiful. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> They're roundish, on that one, but everyone has different likes, so I'll include all the versions in my notes. I got up to the ear portion on #4 last night but can't tell yet how that's shaping.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for feedback on these!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> a big happy new year for all our 'downunders' - may it bring each of you peace, joy and happiness. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: And happy New Year's Eve to all you 'up overs', as Shirley puts it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i think you should continue just what you are doing daralene - you have every right to feel as good as possible so do what it takes to remain that way. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> The last years have been wonderful. I'm so thankful. My energy might not be up to others but used to only have a few hours out of bed and they were not quality. I am so thankful. I have had to learn to stay home and to say no to a lot of things. HNot great at it, but better. Don't want to end up like before. I'm just getting better with age :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


Lovely shawl - very colourful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 14.30 here and I can happily say I'm feeling a lot better finally . Sore throat and earache gone completely, still got a bit of a cough and stuffy head but I can put up with that ,


Glad to hear that you're feeling better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you kansas g-ma - hope you had a wonderful Chritmas and i wish a great new year to you. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Noticed the new post-- just wanted to say a very belated Merry Christmas and hope you have a wonderful New Year. From time to time I notice some of you on the regular listings and glad to see you're still around.
> 
> Sorlena, weren't you the one who designed the pretty child's pullover a year or two ago? I had the pleasure of seeing my GGD wearing it. Still looks nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i bet the dogs didn't mind either - so glad you didn't hurt anything and that your son was there to help you up. --- sam



angelam said:


> Well, got out and took the dogs for a walk. Managed to skid on a muddy patch and did a very graceful sprawl! DS was with me so gave me a hand up and luckily no damage except my pride! Fortunately no one else was around so I didn't have an audience! Finished up walking home in a VERY muddy pair of jeans which are now in the wash. Good job I brought a spare pair or I would have been in my jammies by now!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, got out and took the dogs for a walk. Managed to skid on a muddy patch and did a very graceful sprawl! DS was with me so gave me a hand up and luckily no damage except my pride! Fortunately no one else was around so I didn't have an audience! Finished up walking home in a VERY muddy pair of jeans which are now in the wash. Good job I brought a spare pair or I would have been in my jammies by now!


Glad you didn't hurt yourself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, glad you didnt hurt yourself.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


That is beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

cindygecko said:


> Joy, keep writing those novels! They are well worth reading! I really admire your life's work.
> 
> Nursenikki I like your work on the sweater, and your dog looks like a very sweet girl. Do you work night shift? I was up late last night and you posted later than I did. I worked night shift as a nurse and took my knitting with me to work too.


I work second shift, 2:30-10:30, it's a nice shift, not too hectic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well, got out and took the dogs for a walk. Managed to skid on a muddy patch and did a very graceful sprawl! DS was with me so gave me a hand up and luckily no damage except my pride! Fortunately no one else was around so I didn't have an audience! Finished up walking home in a VERY muddy pair of jeans which are now in the wash. Good job I brought a spare pair or I would have been in my jammies by now!


Oh no. Hope you won't be sore.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just saw a bit of the fireworks from Sydney. Beautiful. Heard that they had 7 tons of fireworks and a million people at the water's edge.


Wow, will have to see if they post that online. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: And happy New Year's Eve to all you 'up overs', as Shirley puts it.


Love it.

:sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> and i think you should continue just what you are doing daralene - you have every right to feel as good as possible so do what it takes to remain that way. --- sam


Thank you Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For Sam, Kate, Darowil, and Julie. 

Happy New Year!
Thank you so much for all you do for us. Can't thank you enough.

May your year to come be wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Made our New Orleans reservations for Emeril's (Lagasse) restaurant and K Paul's (Prudhomme) restaurant, for our trip. Good eating for sure. The next night we will leave it up to our guests. The man is the one DH interviewed a few years back and the book is coming out now, so they will be flying in from LA and presenting the book. An exciting time for both of them. Then on to Panama. It's so funny that I am now at the age where I don't mind staying home but I do enjoy it once I get there, well all except the jet lag. Guess my favorite place is where I am. DH is practicing for his performance in Panama and I love it, but so have to wear headphones ???? if I want to listen to anything. Still haven't picked up the needles to start knitting. Waking up coughing around 3 - 4 am doesn't help, for sure. Must get sudafed for the flight, although I'm really better, but just in case. Hugs to all. Going to put my headphones on and watch Postcards from the Edge, while thinking of Carrie and Debby. Her mother always showed her up and it looks like Debby is making her grand entrance just after Carrie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Angelam, I am glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

got an email from ron - my computer man - a good friend of his just lost her son from suicide. her daughter died in 2004 from a blot clot from an accident in 2002. both her children are gone now and i am sure some extra prayers on her and hubby's behalf would be most welcome. thank you. her name is brenda. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one of my favorite new year's song - abba never goes out of style. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/happy-new-year-abba.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> got an email from ron - my computer man - a good friend of his just lost her son from suicide. her daughter died in 2004 from a blot clot from an accident in 2002. both her children are gone now and i am sure some extra prayers on her and hubby's behalf would be most welcome. thank you. her name is brenda. --- sam


Extra prayers on their way to them both.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So are you planning a trip that requires use of the passport? I've never left the USA though would love to travel. Heck, I'd even settle for traveling around the USA!



sassafras123 said:


> Sam and ladies, thank you for new week.
> Got my passport renewed today! Only two trips to P.O. First to get pic taken and get application to fill out at home. Second to mail.also finished eye of partridge part of heel so almost done which was goal for today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are to die for! I've downloaded it to my ravelry library. DGDs will love these!
Thanks for posting it!


Swedenme said:


> To all you sock knitters I think these are cute and the pattern is free right now
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yinyang-kitty-ankle-socks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, Alice, Gracie, and even Sydney think they are lap dogs, bed dogs, children with fur....LOL! Vet said Alice needed to stay calm for 10-14 days....totally impossible task. Even after giving her comfort chews that are supposed to settle her down she is going full force. Will really need to watch her incision but even crating her is not the answer unless we want to listen to hours and hours of loud barking and crying. Right now she is parked next to me on one of the sofas. She was thrilled with a capital T to get home!


budasha said:


> Sam, thank you for the opening. Glad to see that you're able to lead us off again. I'm not a fan of left-over turkey but did put some in the freezer. Your view from the window sounds beautiful, even if cold. I thought Dec,21st was the longest day and we're now getting a few seconds longer of daylight. I can hardly wait until we see the last of this winter.
> 
> Kate and Darowil - thanks for the summary. I was able to keep up this week but still appreciate your work.
> 
> ...


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a lovely wingspan cindy - i taught a workshop on the wingspan and yours would have been a very welcome addition. great color and great work. --- sam


I know you taught the class it helped me figure out how to knit it. I really appreciated that I could refer to the archives of your class. Thanks!

And thanks to all the kind comments on my wingspan pic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will some one go sky diving with me? you have to watch this. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/luke-aikins-jumps-from-25000-feet-without-a-parachute-into-a-net.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I work second shift, 2:30-10:30, it's a nice shift, not too hectic.


I worked second shift for a while too. It was nice, I really only disliked working day shift because I am a night owl and getting up that early just killed me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would love to see a picture of Lucy. Edit: Saw the picture you posted. She is such a pretty baby! I love my dogs; have 6 of them. Sydney a 3 yr old German Shepherd, Alice, 8 mon. old Weimmie-mix, Gracie, almost 4 mon old Labradoodle, Molly the 10 yr old lab-beagle mix, Mario is almost 6 1/2 yr old Jack Russel-Chihuahua mix, and the smallest is Truman the 12 year old chihuahua. They are our much loved fur babies.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> They do grow fast, don't they. My baby Lucy is 7 1/2 months and is upwards of 50 lbs. And it's all lean weight. She is a sheppard mix, so we are thinking she will be close to 100 lbs full grown.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I started knitting after a 40+ year absence the first thing I did was take a sock class. Believe me I was not a knitter really before either and no one told me sock were for someone more advance then I ever had been. I did okay on them. I need to knit some more and do enjoy doing them. Go for it! Darowil has a wonderful sock class for free on here.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Those are adorable! I love kittys. Wish I was ambitious enough to try socks, not ready for that yet, but will save the pattern for "someday"


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

LOL. I have to pass on the sky diving Sam! I get sick on roller coasters planes etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is really going quickly for you! Love it.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my sweater. At 11 inches. 10 1/2 inches to go before it's time to start increasing for the sleeves.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy you do not sound pompous; you just received confirmation of how much good you are doing. It is a blessing to you to give you such a confirmation of how faithful and rewarding all your work in God's name has been. I am so happy this happened for you.


jheiens said:


> Good evening to those of us still awake and up.
> 
> We've been quite busy at Elm this week--quite a bit of cooking from scratch meals (broiled flounder for sandwiches and macaroni and cheese for yesterday's lunch) and some hot soups at other meals this week. Our numbers are down but I guess that some of our regulars have moved on to better shelters, their own apartments or south to Florida by one means or another. Christmas cookies have been abundant for hot and bagged lunch meals, also, since Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

With the ears more rounded it makes me think of cow horns just starting to show but I still like it!. I definitely like #2 best so far.


Sorlenna said:


> I haven't gained any--fortunately--just know I need to get back to healthier choices now the holidays are over.
> 
> Sweater's looking great, Nikki!
> 
> My phone wouldn't let me post the photo (last week it worked, this one not so much). So I emailed it to myself--the cat hat, version 3. My least favorite so far, and I'm not sure why the ears are so rounded on this one. I'm still working on #4.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> will some one go sky diving with me? you have to watch this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/luke-aikins-jumps-from-25000-feet-without-a-parachute-into-a-net.htm?utm_source=nl


I'll go with you Sam, you jump first I'll follow. :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying now krestiekrew. Hope the passing is painfree. 


krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: And have a great Hogmanay, Kate!


Very quiet here Julie, DH is off down to the pub to meet his pals for a few hours. We'll sit up to see the year in then just go to bed. I really don't like this time of year - too many memories of other New Years when there were more of us still around...better get off now before I get too maudlin! :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Queen Lucy looks like a love. I can just imagine cuddling up with her.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Here is Queen Lucy (named from The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe), enjoying the snow a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I LOVE all the colors of your wingspan! You're doing a beautiful job on it.


cindygecko said:


> Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you will be starting the new year out with better health!


Swedenme said:


> 14.30 here and I can happily say I'm feeling a lot better finally . Sore throat and earache gone completely, still got a bit of a cough and stuffy head but I can put up with that ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good day/afternoon/evening planned. Is the online class a knitting class? If so, what?


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, it's New Year's Eve morning here. Lazy morning, quarter to ten, and I'm just getting moving. Have the weekend off, yay! Not too many plans. Going to play in Pokemon tournament with my son at noon, then going to the movies with my honey, then we will probably go get pizza and spend the evening at home watching TV and I'll work on my knitting and on an online class.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying as typing. 


thewren said:


> got an email from ron - my computer man - a good friend of his just lost her son from suicide. her daughter died in 2004 from a blot clot from an accident in 2002. both her children are gone now and i am sure some extra prayers on her and hubby's behalf would be most welcome. thank you. her name is brenda. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will Sam.


thewren said:


> will some one go sky diving with me? you have to watch this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/luke-aikins-jumps-from-25000-feet-without-a-parachute-into-a-net.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...finally caught up (hope I didn't read too fast and miss anything). I'm off to make some white chocolate chip macadamia nut cookies for DH. Going to try to get all cookies baked up this weekend and then freeze what aren't eaten. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> got an email from ron - my computer man - a good friend of his just lost her son from suicide. her daughter died in 2004 from a blot clot from an accident in 2002. both her children are gone now and i am sure some extra prayers on her and hubby's behalf would be most welcome. thank you. her name is brenda. --- sam


How tragic. Words are hard to find but I feel it physically. Prayers for her. It Will be overwhelming. May God put His arms around her and surround her with His Love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So are you planning a trip that requires use of the passport? I've never left the USA though would love to travel. Heck, I'd even settle for traveling around the USA!


There is so much to see in the USA. In fact, if you want to know where to go ask some of our KTPers from other countries. Out West is amazing and in a totally different way, so is the east coast. As much traveling as I've done, there is so much more to see.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> will some one go sky diving with me? you have to watch this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/luke-aikins-jumps-from-25000-feet-without-a-parachute-into-a-net.htm?utm_source=nl


I'll jump with you, Sam, but I want a parachute!!! That guy is just plain crazy :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lol, she can get going pretty good, she loves to run in big circles around the back yard as fast as possible, like something is chasing her, it is hilarious.


Mine does that too and a few spins in between they are hilarious too watch ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> I'll go with you Sam, you jump first I'll follow. :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm06:


My son actually did sky dive This is what they did as part of his batchelor's
Party. I thought I would die when I found out. AlwAys said I would do it when I hit my 80's and had nothing to lose. Now that I'm less than 10 yrs. away, I'll have to
Move it to my 90's. :sm23:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the chunky yarn knitting hints. I have upsized to a 6 mm set of needles..gave me a chance to visit my LYS, but restrained myself and bought no more yarn. I shall be very careful of my newly repaired thumb. I have quickly learned it is a bit clumsy yet. 
May you all have a healthy and happy new year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> excellent news sonja - just take care and don't overdo - we don't want you to get it back. what will you fix for new year's day dinner? --- sam


Roast beef with the trimmings hopefully this one will be more of a success than Christmas day
Son and I have just been out with mishka 2 zombies together but the fresh air felt good????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had to laugh as I read this substitute books and building equipment and until the playing with sticks and stones it could have been David and I even to entering stash! My David hough will celebrate New Year by going to bed as soon as he gets home from the airport.
> And more tubs of yarn here at Maryanne's. Will get them done while I am here. And a big tub of UFOs. Which I won't get done while I am here :sm02:


Lol! I finished another 31/4 tubs last night before bed, I still have a couple more to go, but after that it's mostly roving and unlabeled seconds from Brown Sheep that I've picked up there, I have quite a few of those. 
I have a few WIP's, hopefully I'll get to those early in the New Year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Well, got out and took the dogs for a walk. Managed to skid on a muddy patch and did a very graceful sprawl! DS was with me so gave me a hand up and luckily no damage except my pride! Fortunately no one else was around so I didn't have an audience! Finished up walking home in a VERY muddy pair of jeans which are now in the wash. Good job I brought a spare pair or I would have been in my jammies by now!


Oh no I'm glad only you pride was damaged , did your head whip round quick to see if anyone saw you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ah well, as we often say we are our own harshest critics- I think they look very ear-like- just not sure what species.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not me this week, Kaye Jo, I don't deserve the accolade.


Well yes, you do, you are always ready willing and able to fill in for any of the other 3 at the drop of a hat with 5 seconds notice if necessary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy New Year Julie and Fan.
> 
> Maryanne should be on the plane now-due to leave in about 15 minutes. I'm now at her place. David almost forgot to bring me here. Accused me of leaving him. Yep I told him. :sm02:


LOL! David asked my why I was laughing, told him it was a "David" thing. lol Mine would do the same thing, well has left me when I was to go with... :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are to die for! I've downloaded it to my ravelry library. DGDs will love these!
> Thanks for posting it!


You are welcome Gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


Unfortunately no, she passed almost a year from diagnosis, she was home on remission for Christmas and had a relapse, and passed, I was 20 and pregnant, but she was happy and had had a decent life for as short as it was. She said at the time, that there was no cure or really good meds for the type she had. It makes me so happy to hear good stories of people who have it, I pray he has many many great years with little to no complications.

That's probably the prettiest wingspan I've seen, I love the colors.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So this happened

Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise. 
15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out. 
I am in no pain and I don't have a sitter for Gage. 
So maybe tomorrow. Besides I am certain I will go in healthy and come out sick with all the colds and flu etc going around. Knew I couldn't get through 2016 without an accident. Lol.????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy New Year to all who are already there and to the rest of us who are just hours away from 2017. it seems there are always some if us dealing with a variety if health concerns, but a comfort to know the tea party is there with hugs and prayers and loving concern.
> 
> My son arrived from Las Vegas last night. So good to see him. We had a delicious dinner and his two sisters joined us for a while afterwards. Our new kitchen floor is mostly in place, so he is able to stay in our guest room. It's still a mess, but the cleaning up will be done Tuesday and the new dishwasher and refrig. for the girls arrives Wed. The construction co. we use is very good. The new floor is a sort of boring commercial gray, but a bit lighter than the old one.
> 
> We are going to a brewery tap house for lunch today and then to daughter's for dinner tonight.


Sounds like you are keeping the holidays in wonderful fashion. :sm24:

They certainly do a wonderful and fast job when working on the house, it amazes me how much they get done in short time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All gone Daralene apart from the cough but I can put up with that . Hope the nap helped you feel better and the tiredness has gone , you seem to be doing a lot better these last few months , hope the tiredness is just because you have had a bug


So glad you are feeling much better. I've given Marla orders to stay home until she has to go to her sleep study Monday night, she's starting to feel human again, if she can avoid another relapse of it. 
I hope you don't have anymore relapses of it either, it sure does hang on doesn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad they have made advances. My friend's son was on treatments for years. Started when he was 12 or 13 and folks on Here prayed for him. An update for all of you...he got to go and study in Germany last year. He too is in remission and last I checked, still doing well. Thank goodness for your DH and so many others who get remission.


I have been thinking about him and wondering how he was doing, but couldn't remember who he was associated with to ask.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, got out and took the dogs for a walk. Managed to skid on a muddy patch and did a very graceful sprawl! DS was with me so gave me a hand up and luckily no damage except my pride! Fortunately no one else was around so I didn't have an audience! Finished up walking home in a VERY muddy pair of jeans which are now in the wash. Good job I brought a spare pair or I would have been in my jammies by now!


As long as you didn't hurt yourself, jeans can be washed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Spring is on the way? Here we may see some sprouts in 5 months ????????


And likely at least 3 1/2 here. We haven't hit our coldest period yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Noticed the new post-- just wanted to say a very belated Merry Christmas and hope you have a wonderful New Year. From time to time I notice some of you on the regular listings and glad to see you're still around.
> 
> Sorlena, weren't you the one who designed the pretty child's pullover a year or two ago? I had the pleasure of seeing my GGD wearing it. Still looks nice.


Kansas g-ma, great to see you, I hope you are doing well. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, got out and took the dogs for a walk. Managed to skid on a muddy patch and did a very graceful sprawl! DS was with me so gave me a hand up and luckily no damage except my pride! Fortunately no one else was around so I didn't have an audience! Finished up walking home in a VERY muddy pair of jeans which are now in the wash. Good job I brought a spare pair or I would have been in my jammies by now!


Oh I've done that, usually on a slick spot of ice, Marla landed in a wet slush puddle last winter when we were heading in to knit group so had to go home and change, thankfully she only lives 5 minutes away, well, everything in town is only 5 minutes away. lol
Of course Jammies is never a bad thing, unless you have to go out in public that is. 
But I'm glad you didn't damage yourself.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> LOL. I have to pass on the sky diving Sam! I get sick on roller coasters planes etc.


I'll be keeping my feet on the ground, too! Cindy and I can knit while we watch. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> will some one go sky diving with me? you have to watch this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/luke-aikins-jumps-from-25000-feet-without-a-parachute-into-a-net.htm?utm_source=nl


Not a chance, Sam, I don't like being on a ladder????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...finally caught up (hope I didn't read too fast and miss anything). I'm off to make some white chocolate chip macadamia nut cookies for DH. Going to try to get all cookies baked up this weekend and then freeze what aren't eaten. TTYL


I'm thinking I'll freeze some too...I've reached my limit and there are still three different kinds!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> I know you taught the class it helped me figure out how to knit it. I really appreciated that I could refer to the archives of your class. Thanks!
> 
> And thanks to all the kind comments on my wingspan pic.


I think the workshop section is such a great resource on this site. Even if the classes aren't active there is so much information there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Roast beef with the trimmings hopefully this one will be more of a success than Christmas day
> Son and I have just been out with mishka 2 zombies together but the fresh air felt good????


Hopefully the fresh air will help blow away the bugs & you will both be on the mend soon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angela, glad you only got muddy. 

Light and love to Brenda and her DH. So very sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


Nasty, do you have some ice or frozen peas, that might help the swelling. Are you on blood thinners since your stroke? If so, that might be why it's bruised so badly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> got an email from ron - my computer man - a good friend of his just lost her son from suicide. her daughter died in 2004 from a blot clot from an accident in 2002. both her children are gone now and i am sure some extra prayers on her and hubby's behalf would be most welcome. thank you. her name is brenda. --- sam


That's so sad, suicide is so hard on those left behind. 
Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> got an email from ron - my computer man - a good friend of his just lost her son from suicide. her daughter died in 2004 from a blot clot from an accident in 2002. both her children are gone now and i am sure some extra prayers on her and hubby's behalf would be most welcome. thank you. her name is brenda. --- sam


That's so sad, poor woman, bad enough to outlive one child but to have none left is very cruel.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gosh, Melody! That looks quite the bruise. Hope the swelling goes down soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, Alice, Gracie, and even Sydney think they are lap dogs, bed dogs, children with fur....LOL! Vet said Alice needed to stay calm for 10-14 days....totally impossible task. Even after giving her comfort chews that are supposed to settle her down she is going full force. Will really need to watch her incision but even crating her is not the answer unless we want to listen to hours and hours of loud barking and crying. Right now she is parked next to me on one of the sofas. She was thrilled with a capital T to get home!


LOL!! I've never had much luck keeping them quiet after they get home either, as long as she doesn't lick or tear, her incision open she should be just fine. Oh and watch that no one else licks her incision open either, they do like to take care of each other and it can happen.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nasty, do you have some ice or frozen peas, that might help the swelling. Are you on blood thinners since your stroke? If so, that might be why it's bruised so badly.


. 
Il second this idea. Put some ice on it 15 minutes, then give it a rest, then 15 minutes again. It looks like a giant hematoma (blood filled area) If it is brand new yet, put some pressure on it with your other hand, holding the pressure for 10 minutes by the clock. This should help the underlying blood vessel to clot. However, as Bonnie said, if you are on blood thinners, that would complicate the situation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

A friend of DS came home from work 2 night s ago, told his wife he thought he had the flu. They went to bed, when she woke in the morning he wasn't in bed, was found dead on the bathroom floor, 27 yrs old. So sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> I worked second shift for a while too. It was nice, I really only disliked working day shift because I am a night owl and getting up that early just killed me.


I'm not a morning person either, I worked 5 am for way to many years and they were so hard on me, I'd take a nap each afternoon because I'd stay up late the night before. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


OUCH!!! It looks like you broke a vessel, I've done that a couple times, it hurts more when it starts to heal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A friend of DS came home from work 2 night s ago, told his wife he thought he had the flu. They went to bed, when she woke in the morning he wasn't in bed, was found dead on the bathroom floor, 27 yrs old. So sad.


OMG!! That's awful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up, so going to enter some more yarn into Ravelry, I told David that my goal is to have all the yarn done an into the basement and on shelves by midnight, so I'd better get to work, only 8 hours and 7 minutes to go. David went fishing. 
I need some more coffee first though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A friend of DS came home from work 2 night s ago, told his wife he thought he had the flu. They went to bed, when she woke in the morning he wasn't in bed, was found dead on the bathroom floor, 27 yrs old. So sad.


That is so sad Bonnie such a tragedy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


That looks very painful Mel.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Getting positive feedback is a wonderful encouragement and is a positive thing for you. God puts you in a place and gives you the strength to do it but you still need to act. And I/m sure the feedback is well and truely warranted. But this blessing gives the strength to keep going when you wonder why you are there doing the job. Why can't someone else do it?


Thank you, Margaret. I have never thought of that question before--that someone else could or ought to fill this job. Sometimes it is hard for me to think that it is/has become a 6-days-a-week job, but those in need don't cease to be hungry and cold just because it is the weekend or a holiday. Then I must remind myself that I have family and home to oversee also. The members of my family also need to be cared for and cultivated. And I've had them a lot longer than the people at Elm. Don and I celebrated our 54th wedding anniversary this week by going out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant last night. It was snowing quite a bit when we left but we managed to drive home nearly alone on the highways with no snow falling at all. Lucky us!!! :sm24:  :sm24: :sm24:

Hope all y'all have a fabulous or at least a year filled with answered prayers and supportive relationships/friendships.

Peace to all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks you, Sonja. And we will all cling to that funding wish for Elm.

It would be such a relief for Susan. If she could employ a few full-time assistants, they could be of such great service to the communities we serve at Elm. I cannot begin to share with y'all the amounts and kinds of help and support she provides for folks who don't even get to Elm with any frequency. She deals with about 175 men and women in sober houses trying to climb out of their various addictions, each week. Then there are all the GED students and the ones without housing or viable employment, driver's licenses, birth certificates or other IDs, or any idea about how to go about getting food stamps/cash assistance. I just feed their bodies and hearts and minds as God gives the opportunities.

Ohio Joy



Swedenme said:


> Joy I'm so glad that you finally got some positive feedback of all the good that you do every day . I think that Elm is exactly where you are meant to be
> I hope 2017 is wonderful year for you and your family . I wish that you can get a whole load of funding so that you can all help a lot more people who come through the doors at Elm


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Margaret. I have never thought of that question before--that someone else could or ought to fill this job. Sometimes it is hard for me to think that it is/has become a 6-days-a-week job, but those in need don't cease to be hungry and cold just because it is the weekend or a holiday. Then I must remind myself that I have family and home to oversee also. The members of my family also need to be cared for and cultivated. And I've had them a lot longer than the people at Elm. Don and I celebrated our 54th wedding anniversary this week by going out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant last night. It was snowing quite a bit when we left but we managed to drive home nearly alone on the highways with no snow falling at all. Lucky us!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Hope all y'all have a fabulous or at least a year filled with answered prayers and supportive relationships/friendships.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary to you and Don and many many more! Glad that you had clear roads home too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I left to get coffee and then start on more stash, got to the kitchen and started to make coffee and decided that I needed to get the chili started, so chili is simmering and most of the dishes are done, now I'm back to start the job I was going to start an hour ago. lol I do have my coffee finally though.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nasty, do you have some ice or frozen peas, that might help the swelling. Are you on blood thinners since your stroke? If so, that might be why it's bruised so badly.


I was really wondering/thinking that myself. I am on blood thinners since my strokes. Very glad that it didn't result in a cut. Otherwise I would have had to go to the hospital no matter what☺


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening to those of us still awake and up.
> 
> We've been quite busy at Elm this week--quite a bit of cooking from scratch meals (broiled flounder for sandwiches and macaroni and cheese for yesterday's lunch) and some hot soups at other meals this week. Our numbers are down but I guess that some of our regulars have moved on to better shelters, their own apartments or south to Florida by one means or another. Christmas cookies have been abundant for hot and bagged lunch meals, also, since Sunday.
> 
> ...


Your positive influence is no surprise to me. You, your family, and those at Elm are always in my prayers


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Chili sounds good! I haven't made any since Halloween. We did pick up a veggie and chicken lasagna that we've had before that's quite tasty. It takes over an hour to cook, so if we're having that tonight, I'll need to put it in soon. Should also warm up the house nicely. 

We got a band of sun between clouds today--sun is now on top of the house with clouds coming along again. We might get more rain or a smattering of snow later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I was really wondering/thinking that myself. I am on blood thinners since my strokes. Very glad that it didn't result in a cut. Otherwise I would have had to go to the hospital no matter what☺


True--best err on the side of caution! I'm wondering how that will work if Bub's shoulder needs surgery. He's been on the blood thinner for a year now (last New Year's Eve we were waiting for him to get discharged from the hospital after getting his heart stent). The doc said he could stop taking it when the prescription ran out but he still has a few. I hope it won't delay it too much if the doctor finds surgery necessary (he sees the orthopaedic doc on Wednesday). He's having so much pain and frustration with this and that wears a person down.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying now krestiekrew. Hope the passing is painfree.


Well said. I'm praying too.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Thank you for another Tea Party year. 
Best to you in 2017. 
We are getting rain! 
Karena


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, not planning a trip, passport expires in March. My daughter and son in love asked me if I wanted to go on safari in Africa. Not planning on it. Guess I'd like to go to Coltsworld (spelling) England and take long walks and visit yarn stores. Or Sri Lanka and volunteer at elephant rescue and enjoy ocean. My doctor is from Sri Lanka.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, praying for comfort for Brenda, how tragic.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Happy New Year to all! I've been taking it easy and trying to fight whatever got a hold of me this week. At least the fever only lasted a day and so far not much of a cough. It will be a quiet night for me. Last night went to bed before 9 and up before 7. Have finished crocheting Dumbo so now only need to sew him together. Told my DD2 she had to do it! Lots of slip stitches with small hook and then trouble getting the four pieces of ear alike. Glad it's done. The next ones I may do larger with the yarn held double. 

So much for not buying any more yarn. Walmart had the $.50 Lion Brand yarn in Wauseon so had my DD2 buy two of each color. 19 colors then found a cream one at the Bryon store. So 20 x 2. Thought I would use this to practice fair isle knitting. Skeins are just over an ounce. 

Happy to hear that some are feeling better. Prayers to all who need them. Healing thoughts to all. 

Tami, are you headed on I20? Hope you are enjoying the trip. Texas is so big it takes a while to get across. Hope you are driving during the day so you can take in the scenery. Wait till you get to Texas Canyon in AZ. Don't think I posted pics of it. First time I went through there, I felt like I was home. Never had been further than Chicago before then. Every time I go there, I feel so peaceful. Enjoy. 

Joy, you are a joy to others. Glad you were able to get affirmation of that. Happy anniversary to you and Don. Your whole family is amazing. 

Was going to comment on a couple things from last week's but now can't remember what. Love the pic of the dog and wingspan. I think mine was that colorful. Working on a sock yarn hat in knit and need to start the other baby blanket soon. Have to switch off on knit/crochet or my hands start hurting. 

Take care,

Kathy

PS glad you likes the video. Lila is always a surprise. She's the oldest dog here but acts like a pup sometimes. Yesterday she did the exact same thing with Snickers but it was to keep him away from one of his toys. What can I say; she's a bully at times! lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hope swelling goes down on your hand. Though suspect it will be shades of black and blue and then green and yellow as it heals.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice walk, cloudy, 50F! Humid for desert, no wind. Strange still desert, no birds or ants. Then did my standing yoga routine, took shower and went to gym. Water jogged 30 minutes, jacuzzi 15 min., steam room 15 min., sauna 15 minutes. Knee pain much improved. my yoga paws really help with balance poses. I couldn't do dancers or balance T, but know from experience if I do yoga regularly will be able to do both again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy New Year to all! I've been taking it easy and trying to fight whatever got a hold of me this week. At least the fever only lasted a day and so far not much of a cough. It will be a quiet night for me. Last night went to bed before 9 and up before 7. Have finished crocheting Dumbo so now only need to sew him together. Told my DD2 she had to do it! Lots of slip stitches with small hook and then trouble getting the four pieces of ear alike. Glad it's done. The next ones I may do larger with the yarn held double.
> 
> ...


Wow you bought a lot of yarn but at that price it would have been silly not to 
Hope you can get rid of your bug soon


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kehinkle, beautiful yarn..quite a haul. You made out great. 

Sorlenna, not to worry. Be sure that your doctor knows of the blood thinner use. It is not uncommon to stop them for a few days before surgery and start them, if the bleeding is well controlled during surgery, with a special type of blood thinner immediately after the surgery. Many people are on them, and they usually do really well during surgery and after.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you imagine the steely courage it took to jump without a parachute and aiming for a net 25,000 feet below you. that had to be the best adrenaline rush ever. --- sam



angelam said:


> I'll go with you Sam, you jump first I'll follow. :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you on the memories kate - i like to think they are around once in a while keeping me company. --- sam



KateB said:


> Very quiet here Julie, DH is off down to the pub to meet his pals for a few hours. We'll sit up to see the year in then just go to bed. I really don't like this time of year - too many memories of other New Years when there were more of us still around...better get off now before I get too maudlin! :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a trip. i want a parachute.--- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I will Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one would certainly have a certain mind set about life in general. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> I'll jump with you, Sam, but I want a parachute!!! That guy is just plain crazy :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was hoping the new year would see you both back in the pink. at least a roast does most of the work once it's in the oven. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Roast beef with the trimmings hopefully this one will be more of a success than Christmas day
> Son and I have just been out with mishka 2 zombies together but the fresh air felt good????


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sam,

My DGS, Quinton, just finished jump school in the Army. I asked how he liked it and he said it was awesome. Guess it's something he has wanted to do for a while. 

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might put some ice on it - it looks like a healthy bruise and bump that will hopefully be down in the morning and you will just be black and blue. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a heart attack? that is young. poor wife to find him like that. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> A friend of DS came home from work 2 night s ago, told his wife he thought he had the flu. They went to bed, when she woke in the morning he wasn't in bed, was found dead on the bathroom floor, 27 yrs old. So sad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't gained any--fortunately--just know I need to get back to healthier choices now the holidays are over.
> 
> Sweater's looking great, Nikki!
> 
> My phone wouldn't let me post the photo (last week it worked, this one not so much). So I emailed it to myself--the cat hat, version 3. My least favorite so far, and I'm not sure why the ears are so rounded on this one. I'm still working on #4.


I like it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorry. I didn't realize that I'd written the novel above.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Sorlenna, I think that the ears look like actual cat's ears. Well done!


You didn't write a novel. You told us what happened and how you felt. Loved it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy 54th anniversary joy and don. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thank you, Margaret. I have never thought of that question before--that someone else could or ought to fill this job. Sometimes it is hard for me to think that it is/has become a 6-days-a-week job, but those in need don't cease to be hungry and cold just because it is the weekend or a holiday. Then I must remind myself that I have family and home to oversee also. The members of my family also need to be cared for and cultivated. And I've had them a lot longer than the people at Elm. Don and I celebrated our 54th wedding anniversary this week by going out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant last night. It was snowing quite a bit when we left but we managed to drive home nearly alone on the highways with no snow falling at all. Lucky us!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Hope all y'all have a fabulous or at least a year filled with answered prayers and supportive relationships/friendships.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


Krestie sending prayers for a swift peaceful passing for your cousin and prayers for comfort and strength for you and her boys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

both equally important - but i vote for 'food for the soul' as the most important. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks you, Sonja. And we will all cling to that funding wish for Elm.
> 
> It would be such a relief for Susan. If she could employ a few full-time assistants, they could be of such great service to the communities we serve at Elm. I cannot begin to share with y'all the amounts and kinds of help and support she provides for folks who don't even get to Elm with any frequency. She deals with about 175 men and women in sober houses trying to climb out of their various addictions, each week. Then there are all the GED students and the ones without housing or viable employment, driver's licenses, birth certificates or other IDs, or any idea about how to go about getting food stamps/cash assistance. I just feed their bodies and hearts and minds as God gives the opportunities.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of warm soothing healing energy to bub - and a prayer there is no delay in getting the shoulder fixed. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> True--best err on the side of caution! I'm wondering how that will work if Bub's shoulder needs surgery. He's been on the blood thinner for a year now (last New Year's Eve we were waiting for him to get discharged from the hospital after getting his heart stent). The doc said he could stop taking it when the prescription ran out but he still has a few. I hope it won't delay it too much if the doctor finds surgery necessary (he sees the orthopaedic doc on Wednesday). He's having so much pain and frustration with this and that wears a person down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you karena - have you big plans for tonight? do come back - really soon. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Thank you for another Tea Party year.
> Best to you in 2017.
> We are getting rain!
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would say you have plenty of yarn to practice fair isle. lovely colors too. i love yarn.

glad you are feeling better. i have a new place here in defiance next time we do lunch/dinner. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy New Year to all! I've been taking it easy and trying to fight whatever got a hold of me this week. At least the fever only lasted a day and so far not much of a cough. It will be a quiet night for me. Last night went to bed before 9 and up before 7. Have finished crocheting Dumbo so now only need to sew him together. Told my DD2 she had to do it! Lots of slip stitches with small hook and then trouble getting the four pieces of ear alike. Glad it's done. The next ones I may do larger with the yarn held double.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Say hi to Texas for me. Are you going through San Antonio?
> Have a safe trip and enjoy Texas.


Hi Texas from Poledra! Yes, we went through this afternoon. We are just west of Hondo for the next 2 nights.

Happy New Year everyone! Hope all have a healthy, happy 2017.

We are settled for the next / night, which I desperately need. I do not travel well with non stop go! Blue sky and low 70's. Rained this morning south of Houston. Sitting here with windows open. There is a get together here at the camp grounds this evening that we will go to for a while.

You are all in my thoughts and prayers. I will not be commenting much as I try to keep up with you all, as I will mostly be using data instead of wifi.

Happy to hear Gracie had a good out come from here surgery. I know there was other things I wanted to comment on but don't remember what and still have lots of pages to read!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Joy, that's wonderful!! We knew you were having a very positive effect on those around you, how could you not, but it's so great that you have feed back that you are touching lives in a meaningful way, giving people hope, and that is no small feat and definitely not to be sniffed at.
> I don't think you could sound pompous if you tried, silly woman. lol You are truly an instrument of His and a shining light for those around you who feel they are living in the dark with no windows.
> Hugs, you and Susan are doing wonderful things.


Well said!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would like to do it once. can you see it - with my portable concentrator on my back. hoho congrats to quinton. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Sam,
> 
> My DGS, Quinton, just finished jump school in the Army. I asked how he liked it and he said it was awesome. Guess it's something he has wanted to do for a while.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you traveling alone? --- sam


We are, but not for long. We will soon meet up with friends.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll print you a copy in case you can't. --- sam


Thanks!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i was hoping the new year would see you both back in the pink. at least a roast does most of the work once it's in the oven. --- sam


We are both a lot better than we were just both still got coughs 
And while the roast is in the oven someone will have to do the potatoes vegetables Yorkshire puddings and gravy . Only one house elf in this house


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Margaret. I have never thought of that question before--that someone else could or ought to fill this job. Sometimes it is hard for me to think that it is/has become a 6-days-a-week job, but those in need don't cease to be hungry and cold just because it is the weekend or a holiday. Then I must remind myself that I have family and home to oversee also. The members of my family also need to be cared for and cultivated. And I've had them a lot longer than the people at Elm. Don and I celebrated our 54th wedding anniversary this week by going out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant last night. It was snowing quite a bit when we left but we managed to drive home nearly alone on the highways with no snow falling at all. Lucky us!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Hope all y'all have a fabulous or at least a year filled with answered prayers and supportive relationships/friendships.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your anniversary


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you press on download in the rectangle box then in my library they stay free in your library


Thank you. Did that. Good to know it will stay free in my library. I could hot spot the computer to the phone to save it but don't want to drag it out. I will have to for some things but if I do t have to it will be one less thing to put away!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy New Year to all! I've been taking it easy and trying to fight whatever got a hold of me this week. At least the fever only lasted a day and so far not much of a cough. It will be a quiet night for me. Last night went to bed before 9 and up before 7. Have finished crocheting Dumbo so now only need to sew him together. Told my DD2 she had to do it! Lots of slip stitches with small hook and then trouble getting the four pieces of ear alike. Glad it's done. The next ones I may do larger with the yarn held double.
> 
> ...


It's really hard to not add to your stash when you see such a bargain, nice colors


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Enjoy your travels, Tami. I hope you get some good TexMex food!!


Thank you. We will see how much TexMex I eat. I am allergic to garlic and don't tolerate much spice after all the anti inflammatory mess I was on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> a heart attack? that is young. poor wife to find him like that. --- sam


We haven't heart the cause of death, I'm thinking there will have to be an autopsy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are both a lot better than we were just both still got coughs
> And while the roast is in the oven someone will have to do the potatoes vegetables Yorkshire puddings and gravy . Only one house elf in this house


????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Noticed the new post-- just wanted to say a very belated Merry Christmas and hope you have a wonderful New Year. From time to time I notice some of you on the regular listings and glad to see you're still around.
> 
> Sorlena, weren't you the one who designed the pretty child's pullover a year or two ago? I had the pleasure of seeing my GGD wearing it. Still looks nice.


Good to see you! Miss you here. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you also!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, hope Bub can get his shoulder fixed soon, will he have to be off work, I don't think I've heard what he does or if he's retired.

Tami, safe travels. Our friends that were here last night are planning a trip next winter to Corpus Christie, Texas & asked if wee would like to go. I would as we have never been to Texas. I like to see different places rather than always going back to the same place.

I hope everyone had/ has a great New Years Celebration


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Kehinkle, beautiful yarn..quite a haul. You made out great.
> 
> Sorlenna, not to worry. Be sure that your doctor knows of the blood thinner use. It is not uncommon to stop them for a few days before surgery and start them, if the bleeding is well controlled during surgery, with a special type of blood thinner immediately after the surgery. Many people are on them, and they usually do really well during surgery and after.


Yes, doc will be aware. I am hoping whatever is done will reduce the pain and hope he will get mobility back. We've looked at videos of the procedure so are prepared if the doc gives it a green light.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> got an email from ron - my computer man - a good friend of his just lost her son from suicide. her daughter died in 2004 from a blot clot from an accident in 2002. both her children are gone now and i am sure some extra prayers on her and hubby's behalf would be most welcome. thank you. her name is brenda. --- sam


Prayers sent


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I love the Turkey Cuban Cups recipe....pinned it. Was tempted to call DH while he is out and about and tell him the ingredients to bring home so I could make them tonight but since I already promised a homemade pizza I'll just do that. Will give that recipe a try though!
> 
> Just got a call from the vet's office before they closed to let us have an update on Alice. She had her spay surgery today and all went well. They do require that she stay overnight just in case of any issues so we will pick her up in the morning. Sydney and Gracie sure do seem to be missing her today and begging for more attention then usual. Oh yea, they weighed little Alice when we took her in this morning and the little puppy of 6 lbs is long gone from when I first found her..she now weighs at 8 months old 46.2 lbs! And baby Gracie who will be 4 months on Jan. 4th weighs 28.2 lbs! Our big furbabies!
> 
> ...


I missed this earlier & had to go in search of what happened to Alice. Kimber had that 2 weeks ago & seems recovered except for her shaved belly, we have to make sure she's not outside too long & gets frostbite.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Chili sounds good! I haven't made any since Halloween. We did pick up a veggie and chicken lasagna that we've had before that's quite tasty. It takes over an hour to cook, so if we're having that tonight, I'll need to put it in soon. Should also warm up the house nicely.
> 
> We got a band of sun between clouds today--sun is now on top of the house with clouds coming along again. We might get more rain or a smattering of snow later.


It smells so good in here. 
I got a call about half an hour ago from David, he doesn't call while fishing, he'll send the odd text of a fish he's caught but never calls, so I answered hesitantly, then ended up laughing. He wanted me to start him some hot cocoa, his fish finder sensor got away and he had to take off his shoes and chase it down, I'm laughing again just picturing it. lololololol... Oh dear, I'm going to be laughing for days on and off. He's warmed up now, watching fishing videos.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I started knitting after a 40+ year absence the first thing I did was take a sock class. Believe me I was not a knitter really before either and no one told me sock were for someone more advance then I ever had been. I did okay on them. I need to knit some more and do enjoy doing them. Go for it! Darowil has a wonderful sock class for free on here.


And socks were the second thing I knit and the reason I learned to knit! Always have at least one pair going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Karena said:


> Sam
> Thank you for another Tea Party year.
> Best to you in 2017.
> We are getting rain!
> Karena


Hi Karena, Yay for rain!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, not planning a trip, passport expires in March. My daughter and son in love asked me if I wanted to go on safari in Africa. Not planning on it. Guess I'd like to go to Coltsworld (spelling) England and take long walks and visit yarn stores. Or Sri Lanka and volunteer at elephant rescue and enjoy ocean. My doctor is from Sri Lanka.


All those trips sound fabulous, a camera safari would be lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy New Year to all! I've been taking it easy and trying to fight whatever got a hold of me this week. At least the fever only lasted a day and so far not much of a cough. It will be a quiet night for me. Last night went to bed before 9 and up before 7. Have finished crocheting Dumbo so now only need to sew him together. Told my DD2 she had to do it! Lots of slip stitches with small hook and then trouble getting the four pieces of ear alike. Glad it's done. The next ones I may do larger with the yarn held double.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, Lila's so funny. lol
I just told David that I wasn't that bad, you'd just bought 40 skeins of yarn, of course at 50c a piece that's a steal, but still a lot at once. I need to see if my Walmart has it. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


Looks like it's broke. Hope not. Ice it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Made our New Orleans reservations for Emeril's (Lagasse) restaurant and K Paul's (Prudhomme) restaurant, for our trip. Good eating for sure. The next night we will leave it up to our guests. The man is the one DH interviewed a few years back and the book is coming out now, so they will be flying in from LA and presenting the book. An exciting time for both of them. Then on to Panama. It's so funny that I am now at the age where I don't mind staying home but I do enjoy it once I get there, well all except the jet lag. Guess my favorite place is where I am. DH is practicing for his performance in Panama and I love it, but so have to wear headphones ???? if I want to listen to anything. Still haven't picked up the needles to start knitting. Waking up coughing around 3 - 4 am doesn't help, for sure. Must get sudafed for the flight, although I'm really better, but just in case. Hugs to all. Going to put my headphones on and watch Postcards from the Edge, while thinking of Carrie and Debby. Her mother always showed her up and it looks like Debby is making her grand entrance just after Carrie.


The restaurants sound fantastic as well as the trip to Panama. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> got an email from ron - my computer man - a good friend of his just lost her son from suicide. her daughter died in 2004 from a blot clot from an accident in 2002. both her children are gone now and i am sure some extra prayers on her and hubby's behalf would be most welcome. thank you. her name is brenda. --- sam


How sad that is. Sending prayers for Brenda and her husband,.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Margaret. I have never thought of that question before--that someone else could or ought to fill this job. Sometimes it is hard for me to think that it is/has become a 6-days-a-week job, but those in need don't cease to be hungry and cold just because it is the weekend or a holiday. Then I must remind myself that I have family and home to oversee also. The members of my family also need to be cared for and cultivated. And I've had them a lot longer than the people at Elm. Don and I celebrated our 54th wedding anniversary this week by going out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant last night. It was snowing quite a bit when we left but we managed to drive home nearly alone on the highways with no snow falling at all. Lucky us!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Hope all y'all have a fabulous or at least a year filled with answered prayers and supportive relationships/friendships.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, Alice, Gracie, and even Sydney think they are lap dogs, bed dogs, children with fur....LOL! Vet said Alice needed to stay calm for 10-14 days....totally impossible task. Even after giving her comfort chews that are supposed to settle her down she is going full force. Will really need to watch her incision but even crating her is not the answer unless we want to listen to hours and hours of loud barking and crying. Right now she is parked next to me on one of the sofas. She was thrilled with a capital T to get home!


How would you ever be able to keep Alice calm for that length of time! Where is that vet coming from? Is she wearing a collar? Can't think of the correct term for it right now (Kraft!) but it's like a lampshade.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> will some one go sky diving with me? you have to watch this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/luke-aikins-jumps-from-25000-feet-without-a-parachute-into-a-net.htm?utm_source=nl


Not me! It hurts just to watch.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just want to wish everyone a happy new year. May 2017 bring everyone peace, good health and lots of happy times.

Thanks for all the new year wishes. DH and I celebrated quietly on our own here last night, sharing a bottle of wine with our roast pork dinner. Then we watched the 9pm fireworks over the harbour. I went to bed to read one of the books I was given for Christmas. Thought that would keep me awake till the midnight fireworks but I finished it by 11pm. Nothing interesting on tv, so I was in the Land of Nod by the time the fireworks started.

A somewhat overcast day here for the start of 2017, but pleasantly cool. A welcome change after 2 days of about 100F. Might even get some rain later!

To all those who have not been well, sending healing vibes for good health soon.

Group hug to start the new year {{{{{{{{{{hugs for everyone}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk, cloudy, 50F! Humid for desert, no wind. Strange still desert, no birds or ants. Then did my standing yoga routine, took shower and went to gym. Water jogged 30 minutes, jacuzzi 15 min., steam room 15 min., sauna 15 minutes. Knee pain much improved. my yoga paws really help with balance poses. I couldn't do dancers or balance T, but know from experience if I do yoga regularly will be able to do both again.


Lovely, glad that they got the jacuzzi fixed. 
I love yoga, I need to do it much more regularly than I do, as they say, yoga is a practice not a perfect, I like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Kehinkle, beautiful yarn..quite a haul. You made out great.
> 
> Sorlenna, not to worry. Be sure that your doctor knows of the blood thinner use. It is not uncommon to stop them for a few days before surgery and start them, if the bleeding is well controlled during surgery, with a special type of blood thinner immediately after the surgery. Many people are on them, and they usually do really well during surgery and after.


And Omega's or at least the fish oil ones are also blood thinners, we didn't know that and when Marla went in for her MRI and they gave her an IV it bled much more than it should, the person doing the MRI asked if she was on thinners she said no, then he asked about Omega's and she said yes... Lesson learned on that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Found out today that my SIL's BIL needs a bone marrow transplant. So far, they haven't found a match. He is being so nasty in the hospital that I'm sure they'd like to get him out. His wife tells me he is nasty to all his visitors as well as her. He wants to leave the hospital but isn't smart enough to know that he's taking his life in his hands if he leaves. He's been told that if his temperature climbs, he must get to the hospital immediately. His wife says that he's been taking pain killers and not letting anyone know about his fever. He is some stupid man. I guess he has a death wish. What can anyone do with a man like that! I know I asked for prayers for him and I sure hope they help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi Texas from Poledra! Yes, we went through this afternoon. We are just west of Hondo for the next 2 nights.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! Hope all have a healthy, happy 2017.
> 
> ...


Have a great time Tami, it's a lovely area. 
Most of the Tex-Mex or Mexican food will have plenty of garlic in it, so you probably are better off avoiding it all together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would like to do it once. can you see it - with my portable concentrator on my back. hoho congrats to quinton. --- sam


Well Sam, there's only two ways that adventure could go, really good or really bad... But what a way to go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


That looks awful. Glad that you're not in pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just want to wish everyone a happy new year. May 2017 bring everyone peace, good health and lots of happy times.
> 
> Thanks for all the new year wishes. DH and I celebrated quietly on our own here last night, sharing a bottle of wine with our roast pork dinner. Then we watched the 9pm fireworks over the harbour. I went to bed to read one of the books I was given for Christmas. Thought that would keep me awake till the midnight fireworks but I finished it by 11pm. Nothing interesting on tv, so I was in the Land of Nod by the time the fireworks started.
> 
> ...


{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs!!! }}}}}}}}}}

Sounds like a lovely New Years Eve. 
Ours is pretty quiet too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Found out today that my SIL's BIL needs a bone marrow transplant. So far, they haven't found a match. He is being so nasty in the hospital that I'm sure they'd like to get him out. His wife tells me he is nasty to all his visitors as well as her. He wants to leave the hospital but isn't smart enough to know that he's taking his life in his hands if he leaves. He's been told that if his temperature climbs, he must get to the hospital immediately. His wife says that he's been taking pain killers and not letting anyone know about his fever. He is some stupid man. I guess he has a death wish. What can anyone do with a man like that! I know I asked for prayers for him and I sure hope they help.


Oh my, well prayers for his attitude as well as his health and for his wife's sanity and well being also. 
Hit him over the head with a heavy cast iron skillet?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A friend of DS came home from work 2 night s ago, told his wife he thought he had the flu. They went to bed, when she woke in the morning he wasn't in bed, was found dead on the bathroom floor, 27 yrs old. So sad.


How awful. There is so much sadness in the last week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it's now 2017 here, so I'll wish everyone a happy, healthy New Year or as we say up here......


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up here so breaks over, now back to stash, I got the two totes of cotton done, I have quite the tower going on, I drug out the last two plastic totes, one is mostly roving, and two fabric totes, that leaves 3 fabric totes of acrylic baby in the room to bring out but I'll do these first, if Grey can get into them I may find them drug to the basement. 
See you all in a bit.

Not a great picture, but you get the idea. Lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Margaret. I have never thought of that question before--that someone else could or ought to fill this job. Sometimes it is hard for me to think that it is/has become a 6-days-a-week job, but those in need don't cease to be hungry and cold just because it is the weekend or a holiday. Then I must remind myself that I have family and home to oversee also. The members of my family also need to be cared for and cultivated. And I've had them a lot longer than the people at Elm. Don and I celebrated our 54th wedding anniversary this week by going out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant last night. It was snowing quite a bit when we left but we managed to drive home nearly alone on the highways with no snow falling at all. Lucky us!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Hope all y'all have a fabulous or at least a year filled with answered prayers and supportive relationships/friendships.
> 
> ...


Happy belated Anniversary. So glad you were able to go out with your DH to enjoy the occasion and arrived home safe and sound. Best wishes for a happy, healthy and safe New Year.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Unfortunately no, she passed almost a year from diagnosis, she was home on remission for Christmas and had a relapse, and passed, I was 20 and pregnant, but she was happy and had had a decent life for as short as it was. She said at the time, that there was no cure or really good meds for the type she had. It makes me so happy to hear good stories of people who have it, I pray he has many many great years with little to no complications.
> 
> That's probably the prettiest wingspan I've seen, I love the colors.


Awwww I am sorry you lost her so young as that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, well prayers for his attitude as well as his health and for his wife's sanity and well being also.
> Hit him over the head with a heavy cast iron skillet?


I'll suggest that to his wife. I think she's ready to do it too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well it's now 2017 here, so I'll wish everyone a happy, healthy New Year or as we say up here......


And to you!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll be keeping my feet on the ground, too! Cindy and I can knit while we watch. LOL


Oh yeah be glad to watch all you sky divers while I knit! LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Awwww I am sorry you lost her so young as that.


Thank you, I miss her but I'm so glad she didn't suffer and it was a quick peaceful passing, she just went to sleep, she was only in the hospital a couple days and we were with her most of the time, it could have been so much worse for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll suggest that to his wife. I think she's ready to do it too.


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy New Year to all! I've been taking it easy and trying to fight whatever got a hold of me this week. At least the fever only lasted a day and so far not much of a cough. It will be a quiet night for me. Last night went to bed before 9 and up before 7. Have finished crocheting Dumbo so now only need to sew him together. Told my DD2 she had to do it! Lots of slip stitches with small hook and then trouble getting the four pieces of ear alike. Glad it's done. The next ones I may do larger with the yarn held double.
> 
> ...


Lots of pretty colors, and a good price, too!

We have been on I-10 now off of 90 in Hondo for 2 nights. We drove in the dark for almost 2 hours the first day out. Don't like to do that as it doesn't seem like the lights are very bright but is probably just that we are so much higher than the lights. Otherwise we are driving during the day. Love the scenery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, hope swelling goes down on your hand. Though suspect it will be shades of black and blue and then green and yellow as it heals.


Mel, can you get some Arnica to put on it? It will help the bruising and the pain a little bit too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8pm here and I am wishing it was all over with. 
I have been in bed before new years for so many years. Gage and I are at home. No plans no going out. 

It is starting to bruise down my fingers but still no pain. Have been knitting away happily so I won't worry about it. Fingers are feeling a bit stiff but still able to bend them .


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> both equally important - but i vote for 'food for the soul' as the most important. --- sam


You are quite right, Sam; but I had to start somewhere showing those who come in regularly that the whole west wing of the facility is under ''new management'', so to speak, from what they had known before my coming there. The previous entity there had a total hands-off attitude--almost as if the people had something awful that was likely ''catching'' for real Christians. No eye contact, no personal greetings because to address someone by name would seem to imply dignity and worth to the person addressed. Apparently the foods served were seldom flavorful or hot when needed. Soups were frequent, watery, and had little taste, even when donated by some of better restaurants in town. Sandwiches weren't so frequently PB&J as we must serve but they were quite thin on the filling and thick on the bread slices.

Some of the regulars have told me that they live clear over on the west side of the city but prefer to walk or ride bikes to Elm(even without gloves, shoes without holes or split soles, or warm coats) because they like Elm and the food better. When we have enough to go around for the numbers expected, we can even serve ''seconds''. Those with active addictions of any kind will often go without eating in order to feed the habit--for days!! They are almost always hungry for more of whatever we have. We try to share it out to all who come, but sweets are always needed to make the substitution for the addict's drug of choice. We cannot keep sugar out for coffee because a teaspoon of it is never enough; much is spilled, and most is not able to be stirred into the coffee because they've put so much into the cup and so it is wasted. They have learned to drink their coffee black or find another supply of sugar. With the desserts served, we can somewhat control how much each one gets. Of course, some will usually take a dessert and never taste it but pass it on to someone who needs that '' fix''.

Having learned somewhat to trust me, then I can reach out to them for the personal reassurance and the physical contact of a hug or a pat on the shoulder or even a shoulder to weep on or to carry a secret fear, dream, or sadness. Some of them live in such fear out on the streets and under the bridge over the Mahoning River through town, that they only use street names to and for anyone. But sometimes they tell me their real names--at least I think they may be birth names.

On a more positive note: we have four more who've finished their GED tests since starting this last semester. That makes a total of 16 since a year and a half ago. A good number of regulars are getting into their own places--Section 8 housing but still a roof with walls and a door you can lock. That's a big step upward for them on the road back from the pits they'd dug for themselves by their own decisions.

This looks like another novel or at least a short story so I'd better get back to tasks I need to finish tonight. Maybe later. Best wishes for the coming year for all of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just want to wish everyone a happy new year. May 2017 bring everyone peace, good health and lots of happy times.
> 
> Thanks for all the new year wishes. DH and I celebrated quietly on our own here last night, sharing a bottle of wine with our roast pork dinner. Then we watched the 9pm fireworks over the harbour. I went to bed to read one of the books I was given for Christmas. Thought that would keep me awake till the midnight fireworks but I finished it by 11pm. Nothing interesting on tv, so I was in the Land of Nod by the time the fireworks started.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Denise! I'm in on the group hug to start the new year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a great time Tami, it's a lovely area.
> Most of the Tex-Mex or Mexican food will have plenty of garlic in it, so you probably are better off avoiding it all together.


Thanks for telling me! I suspected that would be the case. We love it so far, though we have only seen what goes by the window!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy New Year to all. Prayers for those in need.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy New Year to Everyone!
May this new year be a happy and healthy one for all of us!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, you jump, I'll stay on terra firma and clap.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You are quite right, Sam; but I had to start somewhere showing those who come in regularly that the whole west wing of the facility is under ''new management'', so to speak, from what they had known before my coming there. The previous entity there had a total hands-off attitude--almost as if the people had something awful that was likely ''catching'' for real Christians. No eye contact, no personal greetings because to address someone by name would seem to imply dignity and worth to the person addressed. Apparently the foods served were seldom flavorful or hot when needed. Soups were frequent, watery, and had little taste, even when donated by some of better restaurants in town. Sandwiches weren't so frequently PB&J as we must serve but they were quite thin on the filling and thick on the bread slices.
> 
> Some of the regulars have told me that they live clear over on the west side of the city but prefer to walk or ride bikes to Elm(even without gloves, shoes without holes or split soles, or warm coats) because they like Elm and the food better. When we have enough to go around for the numbers expected, we can even serve ''seconds''. Those with active addictions of any kind will often go without eating in order to feed the habit--for days!! They are almost always hungry for more of whatever we have. We try to share it out to all who come, but sweets are always needed to make the substitution for the addict's drug of choice. We cannot keep sugar out for coffee because a teaspoon of it is never enough; much is spilled, and most is not able to be stirred into the coffee because they've put so much into the cup and so it is wasted. They have learned to drink their coffee black or find another supply of sugar. With the desserts served, we can somewhat control how much each one gets. Of course, some will usually take a dessert and never taste it but pass it on to someone who needs that '' fix''.
> 
> ...


It's lovely to hear that you and Susan have improved things Elm so much, and that people love it enough that they will go clear across town just to get to you, and even if the food was fabulous, if they were treated badly, I doubt they'd go out of their way unless absolutely necessary, so those that go so far to get to you is truly a testament to your and Susan's positive treatment of all the participants. 
And that they know what is expected of them and it is consistent is also good for them. 
Getting their GED's is great and no small feat either, I can imagine their feeling of accomplishment when they get their diploma's, what a great feeling for both them and you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for telling me! I suspected that would be the case. We love it so far, though we have only seen what goes by the window!


 :sm24: 
You really don't need your trip sidelined by a trip to University Hospital.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, congratulations to your DS. My DD, DSIL and his mom sky dived before they had first child. Fortunately I didn't know til afterward.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I also always have one pair of socks going.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I like Kaye's suggestion.
Kaye, I took yoga teacher training so am doing routine at home for now, til I get more limber and balance back. One days do floor poses, second day due floor poses. But I'm hoping to go back to yoga classes at gym.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, great suggestion to use arnica. I use it often.
Kathy, great yarn buy!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like a good day/afternoon/evening planned. Is the online class a knitting class? If so, what?


No, it's nursing related. Had to do with assessment and Medicare billing stuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For Sam, Kate, Darowil, and Julie.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> Thank you so much for all you do for us. Can't thank you enough.
> ...


Thanks- I am so far behind- I have an awful lot of reading to do to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Very quiet here Julie, DH is off down to the pub to meet his pals for a few hours. We'll sit up to see the year in then just go to bed. I really don't like this time of year - too many memories of other New Years when there were more of us still around...better get off now before I get too maudlin! :sm16:


It was pretty quiet here really. I have been down in the dumps today- bit much time all on my own apart from Ringo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well yes, you do, you are always ready willing and able to fill in for any of the other 3 at the drop of a hat with 5 seconds notice if necessary.


Thank you! You are very kind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


Oh dear- hope it is not too sore, did you try icing it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!! That's awful!


Very very sad.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished this. 
Angelita baby bolero jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished this.
> Angelita baby bolero jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.


Looks good, Mel.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> A happy, healthy 2017 to all my friends 'down under'!


Thankyou. And a very Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cindygecko, lovely wingspan.


 :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kathy, Lila's so funny. lol
> I just told David that I wasn't that bad, you'd just bought 40 skeins of yarn, of course at 50c a piece that's a steal, but still a lot at once. I need to see if my Walmart has it. :sm24:


Good thing my DD2 is an enabler! Also bought some more small totes to organize yarn in just haven't gotten to it.

If I haven't said it already, thank you to all who sent Christmas cards. I've enjoyed them all.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!!! Just entered the last skein in, other than the 10 huge skeins of baby yarn that I may or may not keep, we'll see.
Now I just need to haul them all down stairs. Ended up with 245 individual entries, with most of them having more than one skein, I don't even want to know how many yards that is. But it does feel good to have it entered, what amazed me is that I know what brand and such most of the unlabeled skeins were, I figured I would be looking at them in wonder but it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.

2nd pic is close up of colors


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, I like Kaye's suggestion.
> Kaye, I took yoga teacher training so am doing routine at home for now, til I get more limber and balance back. One days do floor poses, second day due floor poses. But I'm hoping to go back to yoga classes at gym.


I would love to take yoga with an actual in the room instructor, one day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was pretty quiet here really. I have been down in the dumps today- bit much time all on my own apart from Ringo.


Quiet is good but not down in the dumps, I hope you are feeling a bit more up now than down. We are 2 hours and 35 minutes from 2017.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished this.
> Angelita baby bolero jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.


Love the color, looks great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Good thing my DD2 is an enabler! Also bought some more small totes to organize yarn in just haven't gotten to it.
> 
> If I haven't said it already, thank you to all who sent Christmas cards. I've enjoyed them all.
> 
> Kathy


You gotta love an enabler! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


Very pretty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy new year nicho. --- sam



nicho said:


> Just want to wish everyone a happy new year. May 2017 bring everyone peace, good health and lots of happy times.
> 
> Thanks for all the new year wishes. DH and I celebrated quietly on our own here last night, sharing a bottle of wine with our roast pork dinner. Then we watched the 9pm fireworks over the harbour. I went to bed to read one of the books I was given for Christmas. Thought that would keep me awake till the midnight fireworks but I finished it by 11pm. Nothing interesting on tv, so I was in the Land of Nod by the time the fireworks started.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the mans his own worst enemy. --- sam



budasha said:


> Found out today that my SIL's BIL needs a bone marrow transplant. So far, they haven't found a match. He is being so nasty in the hospital that I'm sure they'd like to get him out. His wife tells me he is nasty to all his visitors as well as her. He wants to leave the hospital but isn't smart enough to know that he's taking his life in his hands if he leaves. He's been told that if his temperature climbs, he must get to the hospital immediately. His wife says that he's been taking pain killers and not letting anyone know about his fever. He is some stupid man. I guess he has a death wish. What can anyone do with a man like that! I know I asked for prayers for him and I sure hope they help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - one splat and that would be all she wrote. not a bad way to go. doing what you love to do. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well Sam, there's only two ways that adventure could go, really good or really bad... But what a way to go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy new year kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Well it's now 2017 here, so I'll wish everyone a happy, healthy New Year or as we say up here......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow wow and wow. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well caught up here so breaks over, now back to stash, I got the two totes of cotton done, I have quite the tower going on, I drug out the last two plastic totes, one is mostly roving, and two fabric totes, that leaves 3 fabric totes of acrylic baby in the room to bring out but I'll do these first, if Grey can get into them I may find them drug to the basement.
> See you all in a bit.
> 
> Not a great picture, but you get the idea. Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Oh yeah be glad to watch all you sky divers while I knit! LOL


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow wow and wow. --- sam


I miscounted, I ended up with 15 of the clear plastic totes, and 4 fabric totes, not including my crochet cotton. :sm12:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy New Year Tea Party Friends and Family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you jump, I'll stay on terra firma and clap.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


What a beautiful blanket.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are always here for you julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It was pretty quiet here really. I have been down in the dumps today- bit much time all on my own apart from Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Happy New Year Tea Party Friends and Family.


Happy New Year Railyn, how are you and Ray doing today? Hopefully well into healthy on the way into 2017


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely heather. and a great color. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


Very pretty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy new year to you marilyn - is ray home yet? --- sam



Railyn said:


> Happy New Year Tea Party Friends and Family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

eleven minutes and counting. ---- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I would love to take yoga with an actual in the room instructor, one day.


I took classes for a couple of years before I quit work, & quite enjoyed it but I took a class from another instructor but didn't stay long, she had us sitting in the same cross legged position for an hour, I could hardly walk after her classes. Just yesterday I found yoga on PBS so set the DVR to tape it daily, that's one of my plans for the new year.

Great you got all your yarn catalogued. How exactly does that work? Does it give suggestions for patterns for the amount you have? Or it's just so you know what you have?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Happy New Year Tea Party Friends and Family.


To you too. Are you & Ray feeling better now?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 14.30 here and I can happily say I'm feeling a lot better finally . Sore throat and earache gone completely, still got a bit of a cough and stuffy head but I can put up with that ,


Great news! So glad you are on the mend finally. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's 6 minutes to 12 here. I'm wishing you all the very happiest of New Years both up and under.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, hope you are feeling more upbeat tomorrow. Spending too much time home alone? 
We are always here for you but I know that's not as good as actual company for you. Hugs


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm trying to keep my eyes open but it's tough. The wine hasn't helped. (lol)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I forgot t comment, what a great trip you have coming up. Hope you have a great time.

I looked at several projects & decided a few nights ago to start this. It's pretty easy but I'm not sure I'm using the proper yarn, I think I should have had a verigated with bright colors, what I'm using is more faded greens but I want it to match my coat so will keep going. It must have been a freebie at some stage as I know I didn't buy it

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!


And to all of you as well. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took classes for a couple of years before I quit work, & quite enjoyed it but I took a class from another instructor but didn't stay long, she had us sitting in the same cross legged position for an hour, I could hardly walk after her classes. Just yesterday I found yoga on PBS so set the DVR to tape it daily, that's one of my plans for the new year.
> 
> Great you got all your yarn catalogued. How exactly does that work? Does it give suggestions for patterns for the amount you have? Or it's just so you know what you have?


I used to get PBS that had some exercise on it, but we only get one PBS channel here, when we went to Texas in September I mainly watched the PBS channels, they have 5 or 7 I think. 
It keeps track of your stash, and if you cast on a project I think it will subtract it from stash, but I'm not positive, anyway, at least I can go in and change my amounts as I use them, and since I know how much I have of each item, I can go into pattern search and put in the amount of whatever yarn I have and get suggestions on patterns. 
Tomorrow I'll haul the shelves down and put the totes back on them, David helped me carry the totes all down. Feels really good to have accomplished it, I haven't knit in 2 days but I did play with yarn. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I forgot t comment, what a great trip you have coming up. Hope you have a great time.
> 
> I looked at several projects & decided a few nights ago to start this. It's pretty easy but I'm not sure I'm using the proper yarn, I think I should have had a verigated with bright colors, what I'm using is more faded greens but I want it to match my coat so will keep going. It must have been a freebie at some stage as I know I didn't buy it
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


That's pretty, a bit like the wingspan.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy New years to those who on he East, we're still over an hour and a half away.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:25 am. Happy New Year. Waving goodbye to 2016. Good riddance. I normally am in bed a long time by now but Gage wanted to stay up. I am ready to hit the hay. 

Am in shock as the phone rang at 12:03. 
It was Greg he texted Happy New Year. 
I'm in shock as I thought he would be to busy tonigjt and forget about us. 

Night all????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone. We made it across the island from Queenstown to Christchurch. Very tired but glad to be on the homeward journey. The cool alpine weather has given way to a hot 30C this afternoon. We saw the midnight fireworks last night and after the long trip today, will be having an early night. Tomorrow we have the big drive over 450kms to get to Blenheim tomorrow night, then 1/2 drive to catch the ferry in Picton at the top of the island, back across to Wellington. staying there the night then the big drive over 600kms to home again.
We will have done 4000kms this past trip down here.
Christchurch new road layout post quakes got our gps all confused in the car, as we searched for a Subway sandwich store. After going round in circles we found it and just had a good light evening meal.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


Thank you for the pictures Heather it's lovely ,I've been thinking for a while to try this


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I miscounted, I ended up with 15 of the clear plastic totes, and 4 fabric totes, not including my crochet cotton. :sm12:


Doesn't it feel good to have it all sorted. Now you have to start knitting knitting and more knitting to use it all up


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. We made it across the island from Queenstown to Christchurch. Very tired but glad to be on the homeward journey. The cool alpine weather has given way to a hot 30C this afternoon. We saw the midnight fireworks last night and after the long trip today, will be having an early night. Tomorrow we have the big drive over 450kms to get to Blenheim tomorrow night, then 1/2 drive to catch the ferry in Picton at the top of the island, back across to Wellington. staying there the night then the big drive over 600kms to home again.
> We will have done 4000kms this past trip down here.
> Christchurch new road layout post quakes got our gps all confused in the car, as we searched for a Subway sandwich store. After going round in circles we found it and just had a good light evening meal.


Have a safe journey home. It's always nice to go but always lovely to get back home too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doesn't it feel good to have it all sorted. Now you have to start knitting knitting and more knitting to use it all up


It does, lol, I know I'll add to it before I use any of it, but that's okay, I'm up for the challenge anyway. lol
I discovered that I have less than 10 skeins that I paid full price for, the rest were all either at really good markdowns ( I have a lot of yarn I got for $2/skein and of course the seconds from Brown Sheep), or free, so I can't really say I spent too much money. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We still have 41 minutes to midnight...here's to a better year!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Us too, well 35 minutes now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

These are so cute, I'll use up some stash on a couple of these for kids. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/friendly-jellyfish-2
And these for Marla.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dumpling-kitty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

A safe journey as you head toward home fan. don't want to be too tired when you get there. it sounds like you had a very restful vaca. --- sam



Fan said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. We made it across the island from Queenstown to Christchurch. Very tired but glad to be on the homeward journey. The cool alpine weather has given way to a hot 30C this afternoon. We saw the midnight fireworks last night and after the long trip today, will be having an early night. Tomorrow we have the big drive over 450kms to get to Blenheim tomorrow night, then 1/2 drive to catch the ferry in Picton at the top of the island, back across to Wellington. staying there the night then the big drive over 600kms to home again.
> We will have done 4000kms this past trip down here.
> Christchurch new road layout post quakes got our gps all confused in the car, as we searched for a Subway sandwich store. After going round in circles we found it and just had a good light evening meal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time for bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like bright colors in cooler weather wear, especially when the world's wearing winter gray! We have gray skies this morning--hoping for rain as we've only gotten about 2/3 of our average this year.


Whereas we had a very wet 2016.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Noticed the new post-- just wanted to say a very belated Merry Christmas and hope you have a wonderful New Year. From time to time I notice some of you on the regular listings and glad to see you're still around.
> 
> Sorlena, weren't you the one who designed the pretty child's pullover a year or two ago? I had the pleasure of seeing my GGD wearing it. Still looks nice.


Thanks for popping in to greet us. Hope you have a great 2017. How are you going?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad you seem to be better Sonya- it sure hung around a long time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness we have been chatty - i went to bed about 1:30 on page 7 and ten hours later you are on page 15. wow - i best get reading. --- sam


Exactly my response when I got here- how did we get to 33 pages. Asked the birds but they didn't give me any answer. Guess I should feed the finch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have to try these socks sometimes. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slippery-slope-socks-7


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how far is it between you and maryanne? and you were teasing weren't you? --- sam


Around 45 minutes by public transport. 20 by car.
Well David and I went to church and then to Ikea to have a $1 breakfast for lunch. And looking at a few things for the kitchen to get ideas of what we need. Like what sink I want so he can know how to do the cupboards. Yes I was teasing Dabid when I told him I had left him. (See I managed to write Dabid- as that is what his father often called him I will leave it). Mind you I am looking forward to some time alone. But being carless much of the time will be difficult.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just saw a bit of the fireworks from Sydney. Beautiful. Heard that they had 7 tons of fireworks and a million people at the water's edge.


We always get them on out TV at midnight our time- not live as we are 1.2 hour behind Sydney. And they are always wonderful. Woul dlove to be there one year but not sure about the huge crowds. Probably get a better view on the telly.

Just maybe one year I could go and then stay and see some of the New Year test. While it is the New Year Test it actuallu starts on the 3rd normally. The players need a few days break after playing the Boxing Day test.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you did get a good night's rest!
> Happy New Year!


I did once things settled a bit. Hope you did too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I did once things settled a bit. Hope you did too.


Good evening Cathy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And now I think I'm about ready for bed. 
Sweet dreams and a wonderful year for 2017 with many wonderful things happening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, got out and took the dogs for a walk. Managed to skid on a muddy patch and did a very graceful sprawl! DS was with me so gave me a hand up and luckily no damage except my pride! Fortunately no one else was around so I didn't have an audience! Finished up walking home in a VERY muddy pair of jeans which are now in the wash. Good job I brought a spare pair or I would have been in my jammies by now!


Glad the only thing hurt was your pride. Totally missed this post until I saw others commenting on it. Wonder how I missed it? remember all the other posts on the page!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> got an email from ron - my computer man - a good friend of his just lost her son from suicide. her daughter died in 2004 from a blot clot from an accident in 2002. both her children are gone now and i am sure some extra prayers on her and hubby's behalf would be most welcome. thank you. her name is brenda. --- sam


Oh no, that is so sad. :sm13:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For Sam, Kate, Darowil, and Julie.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> Thank you so much for all you do for us. Can't thank you enough.
> ...


Thanks Daralene. Lovely shot of fireworks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Made our New Orleans reservations for Emeril's (Lagasse) restaurant and K Paul's (Prudhomme) restaurant, for our trip. Good eating for sure. The next night we will leave it up to our guests. The man is the one DH interviewed a few years back and the book is coming out now, so they will be flying in from LA and presenting the book. An exciting time for both of them. Then on to Panama. It's so funny that I am now at the age where I don't mind staying home but I do enjoy it once I get there, well all except the jet lag. Guess my favorite place is where I am. DH is practicing for his performance in Panama and I love it, but so have to wear headphones ???? if I want to listen to anything. Still haven't picked up the needles to start knitting. Waking up coughing around 3 - 4 am doesn't help, for sure. Must get sudafed for the flight, although I'm really better, but just in case. Hugs to all. Going to put my headphones on and watch Postcards from the Edge, while thinking of Carrie and Debby. Her mother always showed her up and it looks like Debby is making her grand entrance just after Carrie.


When do you leave?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> one of my favorite new year's song - abba never goes out of style. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/happy-new-year-abba.htm?utm_source=nl


Thanks Sam- I have always liked ABBA


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My son actually did sky dive This is what they did as part of his batchelor's
> Party. I thought I would die when I found out. AlwAys said I would do it when I hit my 80's and had nothing to lose. Now that I'm less than 10 yrs. away, I'll have to
> Move it to my 90's. :sm23:


LOL I wouldnt do it for any amount of money!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> will some one go sky diving with me? you have to watch this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/luke-aikins-jumps-from-25000-feet-without-a-parachute-into-a-net.htm?utm_source=nl


Without a parachute no with one yes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


Ouch! I am thinking that is something like Gwen's injury from a couple of weeks ago..... blood vessell?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My son actually did sky dive This is what they did as part of his batchelor's
> Party. I thought I would die when I found out. AlwAys said I would do it when I hit my 80's and had nothing to lose. Now that I'm less than 10 yrs. away, I'll have to
> Move it to my 90's. :sm23:


A year or two ago a lady skydived here for the first time for her 100th. https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/31818142/skydiving-granny-makes-history/#page1 And while looking for this I found one in South Africa in 2015.
It is a wonderful experience Daralene. Tandem jump so you don't have to make the choice to jump out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


While it looks like a hematoma it could be a dislocated knuckle joint. Can you move it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not a chance, Sam, I don't like being on a ladder????


Happy to jump out a plane but not climb a ladder. David was talking about putting up a rail on some our tall cupboards to be so I could put a ladder on them to climb. I looked at him and said I'd rather get on a chair. But it's not as safe he said. I don't care I don't feel safe on ladders. Or just not use them. Whil ehe can get up use them for things we don't use much like the new Christmas Tree. Once he can't get up then find a new home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A friend of DS came home from work 2 night s ago, told his wife he thought he had the flu. They went to bed, when she woke in the morning he wasn't in bed, was found dead on the bathroom floor, 27 yrs old. So sad.


How awful. It's hard enough at that age when you know it is coming but how much worse when it just so sudden.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> one of my favorite new year's song - abba never goes out of style. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/happy-new-year-abba.htm?utm_source=nl


"Happy New Year". To Everyone.

Sam, I also love this one from Abba, love this group, thanks for posting.

Will try the Cuban turkey pies next week, they sound delicious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Margaret. I have never thought of that question before--that someone else could or ought to fill this job. Sometimes it is hard for me to think that it is/has become a 6-days-a-week job, but those in need don't cease to be hungry and cold just because it is the weekend or a holiday. Then I must remind myself that I have family and home to oversee also. The members of my family also need to be cared for and cultivated. And I've had them a lot longer than the people at Elm. Don and I celebrated our 54th wedding anniversary this week by going out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant last night. It was snowing quite a bit when we left but we managed to drive home nearly alone on the highways with no snow falling at all. Lucky us!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Hope all y'all have a fabulous or at least a year filled with answered prayers and supportive relationships/friendships.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary to the two of you. Glad you were able to get away together for a while.
I am in awe of all you manage to achieve- an example of how God provides what you need to do what he gives you to do. But some funding would be great. How good if you could cut back at Elm and concentrate on your family and just go to Elm for short periods. It would seem a shame to stop altogether but it seems that less time wouldn't be much to ask for. But God so often has different ideas to us!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, not planning a trip, passport expires in March. My daughter and son in love asked me if I wanted to go on safari in Africa. Not planning on it. Guess I'd like to go to Coltsworld (spelling) England and take long walks and visit yarn stores. Or Sri Lanka and volunteer at elephant rescue and enjoy ocean. My doctor is from Sri Lanka.


When we came out from England I was 4. I don't remember this but we stopped in what is now Sri Lanka and saw an elephant lumbering away behind a house. I pipped up loudly and informed all on the bus that the elephant was going to do a wee!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy New Year to all! I've been taking it easy and trying to fight whatever got a hold of me this week. At least the fever only lasted a day and so far not much of a cough. It will be a quiet night for me. Last night went to bed before 9 and up before 7. Have finished crocheting Dumbo so now only need to sew him together. Told my DD2 she had to do it! Lots of slip stitches with small hook and then trouble getting the four pieces of ear alike. Glad it's done. The next ones I may do larger with the yarn held double.
> 
> ...


Nice little collection you got there. Nice and colourful.

On the digest there has been talk of the Temperature Afghan. looks like you could do one with that yarn. I think I've managed to talk myself out of starting one :sm02: After all I keep coming across this lovely yarn that I want to use. And while I have enough yarn to start I would need to keep getting more as I'm sure I wouldn't have enough in any one colour (well the extremes at top and bottom of the range would be OK). So not exactly getting rid of stash. And it would take a long time to knit one row.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just want to wish everyone a happy new year. May 2017 bring everyone peace, good health and lots of happy times.
> 
> Thanks for all the new year wishes. DH and I celebrated quietly on our own here last night, sharing a bottle of wine with our roast pork dinner. Then we watched the 9pm fireworks over the harbour. I went to bed to read one of the books I was given for Christmas. Thought that would keep me awake till the midnight fireworks but I finished it by 11pm. Nothing interesting on tv, so I was in the Land of Nod by the time the fireworks started.
> 
> ...


Nothing interesting here on telly last night either (at Maryanne's I have TV! not that I normally watch much. Looking forward to watching a lot of the Sydney test). I however used the time to do some catching up on KP and knitting. And then used my stash on Ravelry to work out that i had enough on one yarn to start the temperature blanket. A waste of time as I have convinced myself that it is not a good idea. But it did show how useful having it there will be once I get it all on.
Thats right I was talking about last night. Enjoyed your fireworks. And then didn't go to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And Omega's or at least the fish oil ones are also blood thinners, we didn't know that and when Marla went in for her MRI and they gave her an IV it bled much more than it should, the person doing the MRI asked if she was on thinners she said no, then he asked about Omega's and she said yes... Lesson learned on that.


Same here- I had a lesion removed a few years ago and bleed after. And then the GP asked about fishoil. Now I know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Found out today that my SIL's BIL needs a bone marrow transplant. So far, they haven't found a match. He is being so nasty in the hospital that I'm sure they'd like to get him out. His wife tells me he is nasty to all his visitors as well as her. He wants to leave the hospital but isn't smart enough to know that he's taking his life in his hands if he leaves. He's been told that if his temperature climbs, he must get to the hospital immediately. His wife says that he's been taking pain killers and not letting anyone know about his fever. He is some stupid man. I guess he has a death wish. What can anyone do with a man like that! I know I asked for prayers for him and I sure hope they help.


It may of course be his personality but it could be that he is fighting the knowledge of how unwell He is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A friend of DS came home from work 2 night s ago, told his wife he thought he had the flu. They went to bed, when she woke in the morning he wasn't in bed, was found dead on the bathroom floor, 27 yrs old. So sad.


Oh my goodness! How awful and tragic.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!! Just entered the last skein in, other than the 10 huge skeins of baby yarn that I may or may not keep, we'll see.
> Now I just need to haul them all down stairs. Ended up with 245 individual entries, with most of them having more than one skein, I don't even want to know how many yards that is. But it does feel good to have it entered, what amazed me is that I know what brand and such most of the unlabeled skeins were, I figured I would be looking at them in wonder but it wasn't bad at all.


Well done on getting them all in.
I'm up to 242 entries and nowhere near finished. And each entry can be 1 or many balls. One yesterday was 30 balls.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took classes for a couple of years before I quit work, & quite enjoyed it but I took a class from another instructor but didn't stay long, she had us sitting in the same cross legged position for an hour, I could hardly walk after her classes. Just yesterday I found yoga on PBS so set the DVR to tape it daily, that's one of my plans for the new year.
> 
> Great you got all your yarn catalogued. How exactly does that work? Does it give suggestions for patterns for the amount you have? Or it's just so you know what you have?


With Ravelry when you complete a project that you have put in using stashed yarn it automatically subtracts it from your stash.
Means you can carry your stash in your pocket- and maybe avoid buying yarn you already have (or for a project that you already have something else suitable for).
Most yarns I know have a weight and a yardage for so when I put in a completed project with the weigh tI used it also tell me how much length I used. Did you ever wonder how people knew how much many meters they used in a project? Now I know. Ravelry does the maths for them. And this will help me keep track of how much I use and get over the next 12 months. Goal is to use more than I get. Not sure I will meet taht goal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou. And a very Happy New Year to everyone.


Good one, Cathy! Happy New year to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


Very pretty, Heather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Quiet is good but not down in the dumps, I hope you are feeling a bit more up now than down. We are 2 hours and 35 minutes from 2017.


Not too bad thanks- I was very short on sleep, and that did not help. Also my interchangeable 3.75mm tip parted company with it's metal housing- nearly causing a disastrous loss of stitches- having withdrawal symptoms. This was the cotton Gansey I am working on. At the earliest I may have the replacement on Wednesday.
I think you are likely in 2017 by now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are always here for you julie. --- sam


Thanks Sam- could barely rouse myself from the horizontal- just one of those days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Just want to wish everyone a happy new year. May 2017 bring everyone peace, good health and lots of happy times.
> 
> Thanks for all the new year wishes. DH and I celebrated quietly on our own here last night, sharing a bottle of wine with our roast pork dinner. Then we watched the 9pm fireworks over the harbour. I went to bed to read one of the books I was given for Christmas. Thought that would keep me awake till the midnight fireworks but I finished it by 11pm. Nothing interesting on tv, so I was in the Land of Nod by the time the fireworks started.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year! I am in on the group hug. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It does, lol, I know I'll add to it before I use any of it, but that's okay, I'm up for the challenge anyway. lol
> I discovered that I have less than 10 skeins that I paid full price for, the rest were all either at really good markdowns ( I have a lot of yarn I got for $2/skein and of course the seconds from Brown Sheep), or free, so I can't really say I spent too much money. :sm02:


And easy to add as go. I have been doing that since I started- everything I have bought is already in. I've decided that instead of doing large chunks i will add 10 a day. I've got six weeks to do what is here. If I decide to use anything from stash that is not yet in I add it first. So getting really organised- that sounds dangerous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope you are feeling more upbeat tomorrow. Spending too much time home alone?
> We are always here for you but I know that's not as good as actual company for you. Hugs


Thanks Bonnie- yes feeling a bit stuck at home and nowhere to go. Real people do make a tremendous difference, but virtual friends do make a difference.

BTW, Bronwen's Christmas gift to me has arrived, no birthday present yet though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It does, lol, I know I'll add to it before I use any of it, but that's okay, I'm up for the challenge anyway. lol
> I discovered that I have less than 10 skeins that I paid full price for, the rest were all either at really good markdowns ( I have a lot of yarn I got for $2/skein and of course the seconds from Brown Sheep), or free, so I can't really say I spent too much money. :sm02:


Bargain yarn makes it even better when you make something beautiful with it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll have to try these socks sometimes.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slippery-slope-socks-7


They do look good. But I have so many others lined up to do that buying a pttern would be silly. And I'm never silly with yarn or patterns am I?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I did once things settled a bit. Hope you did too.


Ended up resting most of the day in compensation- feeling more human now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie- yes feeling a bit stuck at home and nowhere to go. Real people do make a tremendous difference, but virtual friends do make a difference.
> 
> BTW, Bronwen's Christmas gift to me has arrived, no birthday present yet though.


Now why couldn't it go in the parcel if she has it. Think you ned to give up on it coming. At least you got this one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm up to date here. Now off to emails and the rest of KP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now why couldn't it go in the parcel if she has it. Think you ned to give up on it coming. At least you got this one.


Ah, but it was not a parcel- it was a bank transfer! She'll do computers, just not post boxes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, but it was not a parcel- it was a bank transfer! She'll do computers, just not post boxes.


What a shame then that she hadn't done the same for your birthday! So you have a coming shopping spree? Do you know what you are doing with it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Found out today that my SIL's BIL needs a bone marrow transplant. So far, they haven't found a match. He is being so nasty in the hospital that I'm sure they'd like to get him out. His wife tells me he is nasty to all his visitors as well as her. He wants to leave the hospital but isn't smart enough to know that he's taking his life in his hands if he leaves. He's been told that if his temperature climbs, he must get to the hospital immediately. His wife says that he's been taking pain killers and not letting anyone know about his fever. He is some stupid man. I guess he has a death wish. What can anyone do with a man like that! I know I asked for prayers for him and I sure hope they help.


I hope they find him a match soon. And that he manages to settle his attitude also. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


Very pretty! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I miscounted, I ended up with 15 of the clear plastic totes, and 4 fabric totes, not including my crochet cotton. :sm12:


Wow! Golly that is a lot to keep you busy! :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> These are so cute, I'll use up some stash on a couple of these for kids.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/friendly-jellyfish-2
> And these for Marla.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dumpling-kitty


Those jelly fish are very cute. Have saved the pattern. :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, that is so sad. :sm13:


Prayers for her. What a tragedy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You are quite right, Sam; but I had to start somewhere showing those who come in regularly that the whole west wing of the facility is under ''new management'', so to speak, from what they had known before my coming there. The previous entity there had a total hands-off attitude--almost as if the people had something awful that was likely ''catching'' for real Christians. No eye contact, no personal greetings because to address someone by name would seem to imply dignity and worth to the person addressed. Apparently the foods served were seldom flavorful or hot when needed. Soups were frequent, watery, and had little taste, even when donated by some of better restaurants in town. Sandwiches weren't so frequently PB&J as we must serve but they were quite thin on the filling and thick on the bread slices.
> 
> Some of the regulars have told me that they live clear over on the west side of the city but prefer to walk or ride bikes to Elm(even without gloves, shoes without holes or split soles, or warm coats) because they like Elm and the food better. When we have enough to go around for the numbers expected, we can even serve ''seconds''. Those with active addictions of any kind will often go without eating in order to feed the habit--for days!! They are almost always hungry for more of whatever we have. We try to share it out to all who come, but sweets are always needed to make the substitution for the addict's drug of choice. We cannot keep sugar out for coffee because a teaspoon of it is never enough; much is spilled, and most is not able to be stirred into the coffee because they've put so much into the cup and so it is wasted. They have learned to drink their coffee black or find another supply of sugar. With the desserts served, we can somewhat control how much each one gets. Of course, some will usually take a dessert and never taste it but pass it on to someone who needs that '' fix''.
> 
> ...


*Joy*, I love your "novels" - keep them coming! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good evening Cathy.


Hi there. :sm11: I actually got out in the front garden today and weeded and dead headed about two third of the garden beds. They were shameful. Nice cool day here today 21c. Are you having nice peace and quiet?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie- yes feeling a bit stuck at home and nowhere to go. Real people do make a tremendous difference, but virtual friends do make a difference.
> 
> BTW, Bronwen's Christmas gift to me has arrived, no birthday present yet though.


Good that you got your Christmas gift! :sm11: I wish I could just pop in for a cuppa and keep you company. Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not too bad thanks- I was very short on sleep, and that did not help. Also my interchangeable 3.75mm tip parted company with it's metal housing- nearly causing a disastrous loss of stitches- having withdrawal symptoms. This was the cotton Gansey I am working on. At the earliest I may have the replacement on Wednesday.
> I think you are likely in 2017 by now!


That would have been disastrous , 
Glad you at least got one gift from your daughter Julie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> We always get them on out TV at midnight our time- not live as we are 1.2 hour behind Sydney. And they are always wonderful. Woul dlove to be there one year but not sure about the huge crowds. Probably get a better view on the telly.
> 
> Just maybe one year I could go and then stay and see some of the New Year test. While it is the New Year Test it actuallu starts on the 3rd normally. The players need a few days break after playing the Boxing Day test.


When DS#2 was in Australia after he finished university, he was on a boat in the harbour when the Sydney fireworks were going off - he said it was fantastic.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> When DS#2 was in Australia after he finished university, he was on a boat in the harbour when the Sydney fireworks were going off - he said it was fantastic.


That would be awesome! :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> Found out today that my SIL's BIL needs a bone marrow transplant. So far, they haven't found a match. He is being so nasty in the hospital that I'm sure they'd like to get him out. His wife tells me he is nasty to all his visitors as well as her. He wants to leave the hospital but isn't smart enough to know that he's taking his life in his hands if he leaves. He's been told that if his temperature climbs, he must get to the hospital immediately. His wife says that he's been taking pain killers and not letting anyone know about his fever. He is some stupid man. I guess he has a death wish. What can anyone do with a man like that! I know I asked for prayers for him and I sure hope they help.


That sounds a horrendous situation. I will continue the prayers and for his poor wife.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Well it's now 2017 here, so I'll wish everyone a happy, healthy New Year or as we say up here......


That is great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 8pm here and I am wishing it was all over with.
> I have been in bed before new years for so many years. Gage and I are at home. No plans no going out.
> 
> It is starting to bruise down my fingers but still no pain. Have been knitting away happily so I won't worry about it. Fingers are feeling a bit stiff but still able to bend them .


That looks nasty but I am glad you are able to knit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ohio Joy, many prayers for you and the people you work so hard for.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished this.
> Angelita baby bolero jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.


Very pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was pretty quiet here really. I have been down in the dumps today- bit much time all on my own apart from Ringo.


It rained so we were spared fireworks at midnight. I am sorry you are down in the dumps. Soon everything will be back to normal.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


That is very pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, Amazon prime has several yoga videos. I think the older we get the more we need yoga to ward off stiffness and improve balance to prevent falls. Currently I am only doing 10-15 minutes a day and even that makes a difference in my stiffness. But classes are grand because you can just quiet your mind and pay attention to how your body is feeling that day. The teacher tells you what to do so you don't have to "think" just be with your body.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Busyworkerbee, beautiful, lacy pink blanket.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there. :sm11: I actually got out in the front garden today and weeded and dead headed about two third of the garden beds. They were shameful. Nice cool day here today 21c. Are you having nice peace and quiet?


Out for a while today. After church David and I went to Ikea for breakfast for $1 and checked out a few things. Nearly 3 by the time I got home. Just had a phone call asking me how tall my belly button was. Apparently an ironing board should be the height of your bellybutton. I said I didn't know why he was worrying so much as I so rarely iron anyway! 
But yes. Tomorrow other than going out foro a walk and coffee I plan on staying here in peace and quite. Make the most of it. Wednesday and Thursday I'm looking after Elizabeth as childcare are closed till next week. The Vick and Brett are planning on having a night on the town Saturday night leaving us to look after Elizabeth till Sunday morning- either before or after church. First time they have left her all night. 12 months ago I suggested I went and looked after her for an hour while they went for a coffee but they didn't want to leave her. Amazing what 12 months does.
She is a I believe walking a lot now (though the only video they posted today had her crawling).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DS#2 was in Australia after he finished university, he was on a boat in the harbour when the Sydney fireworks were going off - he said it was fantastic.


I would think that would be the best way to see them.

And now I am off to bed.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not too bad thanks- I was very short on sleep, and that did not help. Also my interchangeable 3.75mm tip parted company with it's metal housing- nearly causing a disastrous loss of stitches- having withdrawal symptoms. This was the cotton Gansey I am working on. At the earliest I may have the replacement on Wednesday.
> I think you are likely in 2017 by now!


So sad. Is there any way you could simply superglue the tip back on? Might be worth a try. Sorry you are feeling down. Not a good way to start a new year. Hope the next few days are better.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


Aww, so so sorry Mel! Looks like what Gwen had and I had in the summer. Doc told me I burst a blood vessel under the skin. It took about 2 weeks to go away all together but didn't hurt. I hope it doesn't hurt your ninja knitting! !♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Margaret. I have never thought of that question before--that someone else could or ought to fill this job. Sometimes it is hard for me to think that it is/has become a 6-days-a-week job, but those in need don't cease to be hungry and cold just because it is the weekend or a holiday. Then I must remind myself that I have family and home to oversee also. The members of my family also need to be cared for and cultivated. And I've had them a lot longer than the people at Elm. Don and I celebrated our 54th wedding anniversary this week by going out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant last night. It was snowing quite a bit when we left but we managed to drive home nearly alone on the highways with no snow falling at all. Lucky us!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Hope all y'all have a fabulous or at least a year filled with answered prayers and supportive relationships/friendships.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary to you and Don!!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

P


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy New Year to all! I've been taking it easy and trying to fight whatever got a hold of me this week. At least the fever only lasted a day and so far not much of a cough. It will be a quiet night for me. Last night went to bed before 9 and up before 7. Have finished crocheting Dumbo so now only need to sew him together. Told my DD2 she had to do it! Lots of slip stitches with small hook and then trouble getting the four pieces of ear alike. Glad it's done. The next ones I may do larger with the yarn held double.
> 
> ...


Kathy, I am glad you are starting to feel better. What a great bargain you got for all those lovely colors! Enjoy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. We will see how much TexMex I eat. I am allergic to garlic and don't tolerate much spice after all the anti inflammatory mess I was on.


Then I understand it is not the food for you, Tami. Enjoy your trip as it sounds fun, seeing that part of the country!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone! I fell asleep around 11 so I missed it coming in. At least our apartments were quiet I think everyone went somewhere else. I heard from my son that last year it was pretty wild around here New Year's eve.
Wishing every one good health and good things for 2017!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> It smells so good in here.
> I got a call about half an hour ago from David, he doesn't call while fishing, he'll send the odd text of a fish he's caught but never calls, so I answered hesitantly, then ended up laughing. He wanted me to start him some hot cocoa, his fish finder sensor got away and he had to take off his shoes and chase it down, I'm laughing again just picturing it. lololololol... Oh dear, I'm going to be laughing for days on and off. He's warmed up now, watching fishing videos.


That made me chuckle, too, Kaye! Poor David!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What a pretty pattern on that blanket!


busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nicho said:


> Just want to wish everyone a happy new year. May 2017 bring everyone peace, good health and lots of happy times.
> 
> Thanks for all the new year wishes. DH and I celebrated quietly on our own here last night, sharing a bottle of wine with our roast pork dinner. Then we watched the 9pm fireworks over the harbour. I went to bed to read one of the books I was given for Christmas. Thought that would keep me awake till the midnight fireworks but I finished it by 11pm. Nothing interesting on tv, so I was in the Land of Nod by the time the fireworks started.
> 
> ...


Thanks for for the hug, Nicho - back at'cha!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Found out today that my SIL's BIL needs a bone marrow transplant. So far, they haven't found a match. He is being so nasty in the hospital that I'm sure they'd like to get him out. His wife tells me he is nasty to all his visitors as well as her. He wants to leave the hospital but isn't smart enough to know that he's taking his life in his hands if he leaves. He's been told that if his temperature climbs, he must get to the hospital immediately. His wife says that he's been taking pain killers and not letting anyone know about his fever. He is some stupid man. I guess he has a death wish. What can anyone do with a man like that! I know I asked for prayers for him and I sure hope they help.


How sad, Liz, and so hard on the family.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


Very pretty stitch stitch and colors! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope you are feeling more upbeat tomorrow. Spending too much time home alone?
> We are always here for you but I know that's not as good as actual company for you. Hugs


From me, too, Julie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Around 45 minutes by public transport. 20 by car.
> Well David and I went to church and then to Ikea to have a $1 breakfast for lunch. And looking at a few things for the kitchen to get ideas of what we need. Like what sink I want so he can know how to do the cupboards. Yes I was teasing Dabid when I told him I had left him. (See I managed to write Dabid- as that is what his father often called him I will leave it). Mind you I am looking forward to some time alone. But being carless much of the time will be difficult.


When we did our kitchen, we replaced the split sink (two sides) with one large sink. We really love it as you can put large items in, easily. I wouldn't trade it for the old style!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no I'm glad only you pride was damaged , did your head whip round quick to see if anyone saw you


Yes!! :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie- yes feeling a bit stuck at home and nowhere to go. Real people do make a tremendous difference, but virtual friends do make a difference.
> 
> BTW, Bronwen's Christmas gift to me has arrived, no birthday present yet though.


So glad you got a gift!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The pork is roasting, the sauerkraut will be added soon, and the house smells good. Have the best day, everyone and Happy New Year! Hugs!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The pork is roasting, the sauerkraut will be added soon, and the house smells good. Have the best day, everyone and Happy New Year! Hugs!


Do you add the sauerkraut to the pork after it is roasted and pulled apart? Kindly let us know how you do this delicious dish. My mother used to make sauerkraut with pork ribs and I loved (and miss) it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Meant to put this on yesterday...Belated anniversary wishes to Ohio Joy and her DH, Don.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a shame then that she hadn't done the same for your birthday! So you have a coming shopping spree? Do you know what you are doing with it?


Not till I get the voucher- the money is earmarked for photographs of the GK's, when she's had a chance to download them to Snapfish (I think). She has acknowledged she has very few printed photos of DGS. I hope there are virtual ones, or in later years he'll wonder why there's so many of DGD, and so few of him.

Before I go any further, *Happy Happy Day for Angelam* there was one birthday I missed posting recently *Ceili* had her birthday a few days ago, I PM'D her, she has a nasty bug- a pneumonia I think she said, so no doubt those of us who remember her, and newbies too, maybe able to spare a thought for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good that you got your Christmas gift! :sm11: I wish I could just pop in for a cuppa and keep you company. Hugs.


Thanks, Cathy! We are closer than many, just not in EASY visiting distance! You never know one day I may have reason to go over again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Yes!! :sm12: :sm12:


I would too ????

Hope you you have a lovely birthday Angela ????????????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


That is very pretty. The socks called to you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That would have been disastrous ,
> Glad you at least got one gift from your daughter Julie


It could so easily have been! It is a disadvantage of circulars that because the stitches have to be bunched up, or they don't flow, when the needle fails, you get a lot bouncing off! I am considering super glue for the old one, but have to get to a Hardware shop- and I am a bit skint this week- I had spent up large for lunch, Christmas Eve, and my friend piked on me! (at the last minute too).

I have recalled where Bronwen's trust issues originate from- it goes back to only 5 to 6 weeks old- when her dad went to Wellington to work- I had stupidly let him nurse the baby in between feeds (in MY rocking chair)- so when he left I had an absolutely inconsolable baby, plus toddler to try and keep happy- no wood to light the copper, which was all the washing equipment I had- no disposables in those days- and I would have had no money anyway. He had used every single stick on the property firing the copper in that last month- there was NOTHING to boil anything. So fortunately in those days you got about $3 a week for each child from the GOVT. and when the first payment came in it had to go on wood, which I then had to turn around and chop into kindling to fire up the wretched copper- still keeping Mwyffanwy happy, and breast feeding this poor bereft baby. When the second payment came in a fortnight later I had tracked down a swing with a big bucket seat, which could screw into a door frame, and I sewed cushions so Bronwen could be propped safely in it, and Miffy and I were able to get some peace at last, as we swung the baby to sleep. And do you know, the idiot, when he came back up after the first month, and the little one put out her hand and pushed him away- his reaction was- "Oh Julie she rejecting me", and would have nothing to do with her for nearly the next year. Who was the child in that situation? Oh boy can I get angry with him still.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sad. Is there any way you could simply superglue the tip back on? Might be worth a try. Sorry you are feeling down. Not a good way to start a new year. Hope the next few days are better.


Thanks Joyce. Yes I am thinking of super gluing it back together so I have a spare- but while the company has it's excellent replacement policy, I will use that as well. I have explained the cashflow problem in my last post!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> From me, too, Julie!


Thank you, April! Hot night, which is why I'm not sleeping- it's 3-40 a.m., I'll have to make sure I get nananaps through the day! I am quite lost not being able to knit the cotton Guernsey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So glad you got a gift!


I am glad I am on their gift list- money will be tight, being a one income family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty. The socks called to you?


They must have, ????only problem now I have to knit another one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


We are all 'enablers' here, Sonja, of the multiple WIP syndrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Meant to put this on yesterday...Belated anniversary wishes to Ohio Joy and her DH, Don.


And from me too!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are all 'enablers' here, Sonja, of the multiple WIP syndrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is so true. Julie, when you say your friend "piked" on you, does that mean she didn't show up or did not pay her part of the meal? I started a hat yesterday when I already have 2 on the needles..shame on me. Hope to finish this one in chunky to be gifted on Tuesday..have Monday off as a holiday. When a holiday falls on a Sunday, we get the next day off, so I have slowly been coming up to speed again with my knitting. It is washable wool/acrylic so wonder if I should wash it by hand and block in the hopes my stitches will even out a bit. What are your thoughts on this. It is a ribbed beanie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ice it Melody. That is how my hand looked the other week when a blood vessel popped. Took over a week to clear up and like you no pain. The icing will reduce the swelling. So sorry this happened.


gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Do you add the sauerkraut to the pork after it is roasted and pulled apart? Kindly let us know how you do this delicious dish. My mother used to make sauerkraut with pork ribs and I loved (and miss) it.


Happy New Year, Lillian! I have made it with ribs but this time I am using a pork tenderloin. It went into the crockpot on high for about an hour, so I could remove the excess water/far with a baster. I mix a diced apple, about 1/2 to 1 cup applesauce, 1/2 tsp allspice, 1 - 2 tsp sugar, pepper to taste, small diced onion, and a few shakes of Tony Chachere's creole seasoning (which I put in almost everything that isn't a dessert! It is savory, but not hot spicey), and pour over pork. Then cook on low about 5 - 6 hours.

It can also be put together the same way in a roasting pan or dutch oven, and cooked at 325° for about 3/4 to an hour per pound.

If it appeals to you, you can also add about 1/2 bottle of beer.

I like to learn about what others make for New Year's. When my DH lived in Mississippi, it was black Eyed peas!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


That is so pretty, Sonja! Love the colors, too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not till I get the voucher- the money is earmarked for photographs of the GK's, when she's had a chance to download them to Snapfish (I think). She has acknowledged she has very few printed photos of DGS. I hope there are virtual ones, or in later years he'll wonder why there's so many of DGD, and so few of him.
> 
> Before I go any further, *Happy Happy Day for Angelam* there was one birthday I missed posting recently *Ceili* had her birthday a few days ago, I PM'D her, she has a nasty bug- a pneumonia I think she said, so no doubt those of us who remember her, and newbies too, maybe able to spare a thought for her.


Happy Birthday from me, too, Angela!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you. It will be on my try to make list.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> This is so true. Julie, when you say your friend "piked" on you, does that mean she didn't show up or did not pay her part of the meal? I started a hat yesterday when I already have 2 on the needles..shame on me. Hope to finish this one in chunky to be gifted on Tuesday..have Monday off as a holiday. When a holiday falls on a Sunday, we get the next day off, so I have slowly been coming up to speed again with my knitting. It is washable wool/acrylic so wonder if I should wash it by hand and block in the hopes my stitches will even out a bit. What are your thoughts on this. It is a ribbed beanie.


Yes, she failed to come, at the last minute, but I am not angry with her- she thought her first born son was going to come with DIL and the GK's, but they never showed up. The other grand parents are also in Auckland, but they got more than the lion's share this visit. 
Washing, but not an aggressive blocking will help- I don't like blocking ribbing too much, especially with a hat- that should self block(!!!!) on the person's head. How would you block it? On what?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy belated anniversary to you and Don.


jheiens said:


> Thank you, Margaret. I have never thought of that question before--that someone else could or ought to fill this job. Sometimes it is hard for me to think that it is/has become a 6-days-a-week job, but those in need don't cease to be hungry and cold just because it is the weekend or a holiday. Then I must remind myself that I have family and home to oversee also. The members of my family also need to be cared for and cultivated. And I've had them a lot longer than the people at Elm. Don and I celebrated our 54th wedding anniversary this week by going out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant last night. It was snowing quite a bit when we left but we managed to drive home nearly alone on the highways with no snow falling at all. Lucky us!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Hope all y'all have a fabulous or at least a year filled with answered prayers and supportive relationships/friendships.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, she failed to come, at the last minute, but I am not angry with her- she thought her first born son was going to come with DIL and the GK's, but they never showed up. The other grand parents are also in Auckland, but they got more than the lion's share this visit.
> Washing, but not an aggressive blocking will help- I don't like blocking ribbing too much, especially with a hat- that should self block(!!!!) on the person's head. How would you block it? On what?


Thank you. I have a stuffed cat toy whose head is exactly the correct size to put a hat on while it dries. I am sure that is not what the cat was sent to me for, but it has served well in this capacity. I should get one of those styrofoam heads from the beauty supply shop.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I hope you get to do at least one of these trips. How exciting it would be.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, not planning a trip, passport expires in March. My daughter and son in love asked me if I wanted to go on safari in Africa. Not planning on it. Guess I'd like to go to Coltsworld (spelling) England and take long walks and visit yarn stores. Or Sri Lanka and volunteer at elephant rescue and enjoy ocean. My doctor is from Sri Lanka.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, happy anniversary to you and your DH. 54 years and counting. The great thing is, you have a wonderful marriage and have shared so much together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you. I have a stuffed cat toy whose head is exactly the correct size to put a hat on while it dries. I am sure that is not what the cat was sent to me for, but it has served well in this capacity. I should get one of those styrofoam heads from the beauty supply shop.


And as all we knitters know, if it works why worry!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

no, she doesn't have to wear one of those collar lampshade thingys. I do think they know it is just about impossible but must state what would be the ideal situation.

Dogs just came in and all are wet....it is extremely foggy and misty outside today. ALL are muddy and now so am I as of course they had to ALL rub up against me wanting attention. Gracie is now in dire need of a bath.



budasha said:


> How would you ever be able to keep Alice calm for that length of time! Where is that vet coming from? Is she wearing a collar? Can't think of the correct term for it right now (Kraft!) but it's like a lampshade.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 8pm here and I am wishing it was all over with.
> I have been in bed before new years for so many years. Gage and I are at home. No plans no going out.
> 
> It is starting to bruise down my fingers but still no pain. Have been knitting away happily so I won't worry about it. Fingers are feeling a bit stiff but still able to bend them .


See you and Gage stayed home. I stayed home too. DH played but was home by 11pm. He doesn't like to play when everyone is drinking too much or to be driving on New Year's but he accepted this one because it was more of an audience than a drinking bash and great musicians to play with. None of them wanted to be on the road at midnight, so the perfect job. I was still having some problems from this bug, so begged off on going both nights he played.

Your hand looks so sore. Amazing that you can still knit but then you are our Knitting Ninja :sm17:

May the coming year bring you some peace and strength. know that we are your knitting family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, so sorry your friend could not make it. Hopefully you can reschedule. Must have been disappointing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can I fly you down here to do my craft room Kaye Jo?



Poledra65 said:


> Well caught up here so breaks over, now back to stash, I got the two totes of cotton done, I have quite the tower going on, I drug out the last two plastic totes, one is mostly roving, and two fabric totes, that leaves 3 fabric totes of acrylic baby in the room to bring out but I'll do these first, if Grey can get into them I may find them drug to the basement.
> See you all in a bit.
> 
> Not a great picture, but you get the idea. Lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so sorry your friend could not make it. Hopefully you can reschedule. Must have been disappointing.


Thanks, Daralene! It was a disappointment on the day- especially when I found out she had waited at home and no-one turned up, neither did he text nor call- I felt cross with him for treating his mother like that. BUT I ended up off-loading much of what I had bought to Eva after Christmas so I did not end up with too many unwanted inches on my lower body!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll have to try these socks sometimes.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slippery-slope-socks-7


Those are pretty. I usually just make my socks plain as the yarn is so colourful but the pattern on those shows well even with the colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene! It was a disappointment on the day- especially when I found out she had waited at home and no-one turned up, neither did he text nor call- I felt cross with him for treating his mother like that. BUT I ended up off-loading much of what I had bought to Eva after Christmas so I did not end up with too many unwanted inches on my lower body!


Wonderful that you find a way to make it positive Julie. I like that and find it very inspiring. I agree that it was inconsiderate of her son. For some reason our children do not think we actually have lives and friends. They must think we just sit at home all the time and are fine with any schedule they impose. So not the case. Kudos to you, but I do hope it didn't cost you a lot of money and time in preparation. However, I am imagining you have some very happy neighbors if they were the recipients.

Edit - just saw your post that did go all out and made it really special, which you always do. Making it a double disappointment with the cost. She'll never know what she missed, but some happy people do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> A year or two ago a lady skydived here for the first time for her 100th. https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/31818142/skydiving-granny-makes-history/#page1 And while looking for this I found one in South Africa in 2015.
> It is a wonderful experience Daralene. Tandem jump so you don't have to make the choice to jump out.


DH aunt turns 90 in Feb & mentioned she'd like to do it???? Not me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are pretty. I usually just make my socks plain as the yarn is so colourful but the pattern on those shows well even with the colors.


I agree. Those are really pretty! (Regarding sock link Poledra gave.)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, she failed to come, at the last minute, but I am not angry with her- she thought her first born son was going to come with DIL and the GK's, but they never showed up. The other grand parents are also in Auckland, but they got more than the lion's share this visit.
> Washing, but not an aggressive blocking will help- I don't like blocking ribbing too much, especially with a hat- that should self block(!!!!) on the person's head. How would you block it? On what?


Flyty1n, I agree with Julie. Washing will help to even out the stitches but I haven't blocked ribbing since the elasticity is important. It is hard to get much of that with the chunky but I'm sure it will be a wonderful and warm hat. Someone is going to be very happy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie- yes feeling a bit stuck at home and nowhere to go. Real people do make a tremendous difference, but virtual friends do make a difference.
> 
> BTW, Bronwen's Christmas gift to me has arrived, no birthday present yet though.


That's just silly, how could she send one without the other???? What did you get for Christmas?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angelam. You are a special gift to the New Year for us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DS#2 was in Australia after he finished university, he was on a boat in the harbour when the Sydney fireworks were going off - he said it was fantastic.


We watched fireworks from a boat docked in the slip in the harbor in Santa Barbara, California one July 4th. The city set them off over the harbor and a radio station played coordinated patriotic music simultaneously. It was a spectacular view--no obstruction whatsoever.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, if it makes you feel any better, I didn't get a birthday present either. They did wish me Happy Birthday on Thanksgiving. Not sure if that helps or not, but maybe a little to know you aren't alone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ceili if you are checking in. So sorry about the pneumonia. Healing Wishes and better health in the New Year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We watched fireworks from a boat docked in the slip in the harbor in Santa Barbara, California one July 4th. The city set them off over the harbor and a radio station played coordinated patriotic music simultaneously. It was a spectacular view--no obstruction whatsoever.


Kate and Sorlenna, both experiences sound spectacular.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, Amazon prime has several yoga videos. I think the older we get the more we need yoga to ward off stiffness and improve balance to prevent falls. Currently I am only doing 10-15 minutes a day and even that makes a difference in my stiffness. But classes are grand because you can just quiet your mind and pay attention to how your body is feeling that day. The teacher tells you what to do so you don't have to "think" just be with your body.


I have thought I'd look up some very basic beginning yoga videos and try it. I also need to do more meditation. The anxiety has not gone away with my usual practices so need to find something new to try. Interestingly, I was reading about menopause (as I am likely approaching it) and anxiety seems to be fairly common as an effect--as the body goes through estrogen withdrawal. I'd not thought of it as withdrawal, but it does make sense! And certainly I'd rather not take medication for it if I can deal with it another way. I've dealt with anxiety off and on throughout my life (at times severe), so sadly it's not a new experience, but I think that may also be an advantage in that I do recognize it as such. Ah, the joys of getting older!

Another goal is to make more use of my bicycle, as exercise helps with loads of issues.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Angelam ????????????????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you. I have a stuffed cat toy whose head is exactly the correct size to put a hat on while it dries. I am sure that is not what the cat was sent to me for, but it has served well in this capacity. I should get one of those styrofoam heads from the beauty supply shop.


I've noticed that Lucinda (my Styrofoam head) is a bit smaller than the average adult, but for blocking hats, it works fine, as you still want a little stretch (though often I don't bother blocking hats unless it's necessary for pattern definition). In the days before I acquired Lucinda, I blew up a balloon and blocked hats that way. You can find the heads (both female and male) at Michaels or Hobby Lobby if no beauty supply store nearby.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Ceili and Angela! *


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. We made it across the island from Queenstown to Christchurch. Very tired but glad to be on the homeward journey. The cool alpine weather has given way to a hot 30C this afternoon. We saw the midnight fireworks last night and after the long trip today, will be having an early night. Tomorrow we have the big drive over 450kms to get to Blenheim tomorrow night, then 1/2 drive to catch the ferry in Picton at the top of the island, back across to Wellington. staying there the night then the big drive over 600kms to home again.
> We will have done 4000kms this past trip down here.
> Christchurch new road layout post quakes got our gps all confused in the car, as we searched for a Subway sandwich store. After going round in circles we found it and just had a good light evening meal.


A long journey for you but an enjoyable one. Safe homeward travels.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


Beautiful!

My Christmas cactus finally came through with one bloom. I'm hoping for more. I also bought myself a miniature rose, white, which is blooming. It's good to have green things!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> We always get them on out TV at midnight our time- not live as we are 1.2 hour behind Sydney. And they are always wonderful. Woul dlove to be there one year but not sure about the huge crowds. Probably get a better view on the telly.
> 
> Just maybe one year I could go and then stay and see some of the New Year test. While it is the New Year Test it actuallu starts on the 3rd normally. The players need a few days break after playing the Boxing Day test.


I would love to see that show too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Sam- I have always liked ABBA


Me too. It's very nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> That is so pretty, Sonja! Love the colors, too!


Thank you April I think I just finished it in time as we are forcast wintry showers which will be a shock after the very mild sunny few days we have had but to be expected this time of year


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> My Christmas cactus finally came through with one bloom. I'm hoping for more. I also bought myself a miniature rose, white, which is blooming. It's good to have green things!


My Christmas cactus is not doing great this year. DH has left the kitchen lights on overnight and he never seems to turn them off. Since they don't like artificial light, I will have to move it back to the dining room. I agree, it is so good to have green things.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> It may of course be his personality but it could be that he is fighting the knowledge of how unwell He is.


I think it may be a little of both.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> They must have, ????only problem now I have to knit another one


Of course :sm16:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've noticed that Lucinda (my Styrofoam head) is a bit smaller than the average adult, but for blocking hats, it works fine, as you still want a little stretch (though often I don't bother blocking hats unless it's necessary for pattern definition). In the days before I acquired Lucinda, I blew up a balloon and blocked hats that way. You can find the heads (both female and male) at Michaels or Hobby Lobby if no beauty supply store nearby.


Wonderful to know. I shall check out Hobby Lobby as it most likely will be cheaper than the beauty supply store. I am thinking that perhaps a swish in some warm water, water out on a towel, and let to dry on the cat head may be the best way to go with this hat. I have no idea how much, or if at all, washable wool will shrink.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


How beautiful and I love your wallpaper too. That is funny. Was the drink alcoholic? :sm17:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie- yes feeling a bit stuck at home and nowhere to go. Real people do make a tremendous difference, but virtual friends do make a difference.
> 
> BTW, Bronwen's Christmas gift to me has arrived, no birthday present yet though.


Maybe she's forgotten about your birthday gift. :sm13:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a question for those of you in the USA....what is the best brand of apple cider vinegar?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope they find him a match soon. And that he manages to settle his attitude also. :sm19:


Hope so too. His wife is a little frustrated with him and says that she is preparing herself for his demise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DS#2 was in Australia after he finished university, he was on a boat in the harbour when the Sydney fireworks were going off - he said it was fantastic.


I can just imagine how beautiful it must have been.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


The photograph brightened my day, too. Thank you for posting it :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds a horrendous situation. I will continue the prayers and for his poor wife.


Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, having ironing board at my belly button level would be a moot point for me too. I don't even own full size board. Have one built into cabinet in craft room.Enjoy day of peace and quiet.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for those of you in the USA....what is the best brand of apple cider vinegar?


I mostly use whatever is on sale, including store brands such as Western Family. If none on sale, mostly Heinz or Del Monte. Del Monte seems, to my taste, a bit sweeter and not so biting as does Heinz.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Out for a while today. After church David and I went to Ikea for breakfast for $1 and checked out a few things. Nearly 3 by the time I got home. Just had a phone call asking me how tall my belly button was. Apparently an ironing board should be the height of your bellybutton. I said I didn't know why he was worrying so much as I so rarely iron anyway!
> But yes. Tomorrow other than going out foro a walk and coffee I plan on staying here in peace and quite. Make the most of it. Wednesday and Thursday I'm looking after Elizabeth as childcare are closed till next week. The Vick and Brett are planning on having a night on the town Saturday night leaving us to look after Elizabeth till Sunday morning- either before or after church. First time they have left her all night. 12 months ago I suggested I went and looked after her for an hour while they went for a coffee but they didn't want to leave her. Amazing what 12 months does.
> She is a I believe walking a lot now (though the only video they posted today had her crawling).


I got a giggle out of the belly button comment. Never heard that before.
:sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful that you find a way to make it positive Julie. I like that and find it very inspiring. I agree that it was inconsiderate of her son. For some reason our children do not think we actually have lives and friends. They must think we just sit at home all the time and are fine with any schedule they impose. So not the case. Kudos to you, but I do hope it didn't cost you a lot of money and time in preparation. However, I am imagining you have some very happy neighbors if they were the recipients.
> 
> Edit - just saw your post that did go all out and made it really special, which you always do. Making it a double disappointment with the cost. She'll never know what she missed, but some happy people do.


Eva is my friend's name- so one and the same person. She has a very physically demanding job, and uses sugar high foods to get the energy she needs- boy, does she ever have a sweet tooth!?
sO SHE DOES LARGELY (oops) know the trouble I had gone to. I have to be careful because she is a very humble soul, and liable to get overly contrite.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> How sad, Liz, and so hard on the family.


Yes, it is and he's only 60.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The pork is roasting, the sauerkraut will be added soon, and the house smells good. Have the best day, everyone and Happy New Year! Hugs!


What time's dinner? Happy New Year.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, have a wonderful birthday.
Sonja, funny how addictive knitting is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


That is gorgeous. Love the colour mix.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome colors....self striping yarn? Love your work.


gagesmom said:


> Just finished this.
> Angelita baby bolero jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not till I get the voucher- the money is earmarked for photographs of the GK's, when she's had a chance to download them to Snapfish (I think). She has acknowledged she has very few printed photos of DGS. I hope there are virtual ones, or in later years he'll wonder why there's so many of DGD, and so few of him.
> 
> Before I go any further, *Happy Happy Day for Angelam* there was one birthday I missed posting recently *Ceili* had her birthday a few days ago, I PM'D her, she has a nasty bug- a pneumonia I think she said, so no doubt those of us who remember her, and newbies too, maybe able to spare a thought for her.


Happy Birthday, Angelam, and belated Happy Birthday to Ceili. Ceili, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And thank you for the wreath Kathy. Sending you wishes for safe travels in 2017. Oh yes...awesome buy on the yarn!


kehinkle said:


> Good thing my DD2 is an enabler! Also bought some more small totes to organize yarn in just haven't gotten to it.
> 
> If I haven't said it already, thank you to all who sent Christmas cards. I've enjoyed them all.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just silly, how could she send one without the other???? What did you get for Christmas?


I know! 
The Christmas gift came as a Bank transfer- so could be done online- the Birthday gift is a voucher, that she will have had to go to the store to buy- but so far as I am aware sits on her dressing table waiting for an envelope and to be addressed etc, BUT then the real sticking point is actually organising herself into the Post Office, or stopping the car when/if she sees a posting box. She does suffer from very bad eyesight, Bonnie, so may be unaware of her surroundings when driving. As I mentioned in an earlier post her trust issues with me, go very far back into infancy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful Heather!



busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really like this pattern . Have marked it as a favorite but did not make a purchase.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I forgot t comment, what a great trip you have coming up. Hope you have a great time.
> 
> I looked at several projects & decided a few nights ago to start this. It's pretty easy but I'm not sure I'm using the proper yarn, I think I should have had a verigated with bright colors, what I'm using is more faded greens but I want it to match my coat so will keep going. It must have been a freebie at some stage as I know I didn't buy it
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


That is a lovely plant. It would brighten my day too. Wish I could put my plants in the front window but Candy would knock them all on the floor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, if it makes you feel any better, I didn't get a birthday present either. They did wish me Happy Birthday on Thanksgiving. Not sure if that helps or not, but maybe a little to know you aren't alone.


Thanks Daralene- but they are both MEN! WOMEN are supposed to be more on the ball with family matters!!!!!LOL! No I put it down to lots of things- growing up in such a dysfunctional family- having totally forgiven her dad- says I take no responsibility for any part in anything (in her opinion) this was just last year, and given that she is now 42, I can only wait for her to change, if ever she does in my lifetime.

It was just on the news that there's been much greater than 32,000 earthquakes and aftershocks in New Zealand this last year. Two significantly greater than 7 on the Richter scale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


How glorious it is!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh definitely it would have to be a tandem jump for me! I want to do it but know I wouldn't have the courage to jump on my own....LOL


darowil said:


> A year or two ago a lady skydived here for the first time for her 100th. https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/31818142/skydiving-granny-makes-history/#page1 And while looking for this I found one in South Africa in 2015.
> It is a wonderful experience Daralene. Tandem jump so you don't have to make the choice to jump out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Maybe she's forgotten about your birthday gift. :sm13:


I'll have to ask her again, next Sunday, when I ring again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope so too. His wife is a little frustrated with him and says that she is preparing herself for his demise.


Oh dear.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, love creativity of using cat toy for blocking hats.
Sorienna, hang in, menopause can be a bear. If you aren't comfortable with sitting meditation you can use walking meditation or even just be mindful and try and be present with whatever task you are doing and when you find yourself back in monkey mind just thank yourself for noticing and return to one pointedness.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


KateB said:


> *Joy*, I love your "novels" - keep them coming! :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, welcome into 2017 those of you in the up overs regions.
We will be heading off in an hour or so around 7am on the long detour inland to Blenheim. Due to the quake in Kaikoura we can't go up the coast, for the slips and road damage. At least once this part is over, we can rest for the night, then it's a short half hour drive to get the ferry back to Wellington on 3rd. Really looking forward to getting home and seeing what the garden has been up to.
Thank you re your good wishes for our safe travels. It's been good so far, most people are driving safely around us.
Stu is a very good driver and has got us around very well so far. Seeing it's the big tourist season there's lots of cops around too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I got a giggle out of the belly button comment. Never heard that before.
> :sm09:


Mine is at that level--by pure luck!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It could so easily have been! It is a disadvantage of circulars that because the stitches have to be bunched up, or they don't flow, when the needle fails, you get a lot bouncing off! I am considering super glue for the old one, but have to get to a Hardware shop- and I am a bit skint this week- I had spent up large for lunch, Christmas Eve, and my friend piked on me! (at the last minute too).
> 
> I have recalled where Bronwen's trust issues originate from- it goes back to only 5 to 6 weeks old- when her dad went to Wellington to work- I had stupidly let him nurse the baby in between feeds (in MY rocking chair)- so when he left I had an absolutely inconsolable baby, plus toddler to try and keep happy- no wood to light the copper, which was all the washing equipment I had- no disposables in those days- and I would have had no money anyway. He had used every single stick on the property firing the copper in that last month- there was NOTHING to boil anything. So fortunately in those days you got about $3 a week for each child from the GOVT. and when the first payment came in it had to go on wood, which I then had to turn around and chop into kindling to fire up the wretched copper- still keeping Mwyffanwy happy, and breast feeding this poor bereft baby. When the second payment came in a fortnight later I had tracked down a swing with a big bucket seat, which could screw into a door frame, and I sewed cushions so Bronwen could be propped safely in it, and Miffy and I were able to get some peace at last, as we swung the baby to sleep. And do you know, the idiot, when he came back up after the first month, and the little one put out her hand and pushed him away- his reaction was- "Oh Julie she rejecting me", and would have nothing to do with her for nearly the next year. Who was the child in that situation? Oh boy can I get angry with him still.


Sorry to hear that you wasted money on a meal that never was Julie, a bit like our Christmas dinner , today's dinner went better a bit sad as DIL was here but better we managed to have a nice time . DIL has also had a bug not as bad as us but her mum is still having trouble getting over it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, welcome into 2017 those of you in the up overs regions.
> We will be heading off in an hour or so around 7am on the long detour inland to Blenheim. Due to the quake in Kaikoura we can't go up the coast, for the slips and road damage. At least once this part is over, we can rest for the night, then it's a short half hour drive to get the ferry back to Wellington on 3rd. Really looking forward to getting home and seeing what the garden has been up to.
> Thank you re your good wishes for our safe travels. It's been good so far, most people are driving safely around us.
> Stu is a very good driver and has got us around very well so far. Seeing it's the big tourist season there's lots of cops around too.


Do take care, though, it has been an appalling year for road deaths and we are not finished the holiday season!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is lovely Sonja...like the greens together.



Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Angelam!!! What a blessing to all that you began the new year by being born!!! Glad to have been given the chance to get to know you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that you wasted money on a meal that never was Julie, a bit like our Christmas dinner , today's dinner went better a bit sad as DIL was here but better we managed to have a nice time . DIL has also had a bug not as bad as us but her mum is still having trouble getting over it


Thanks Sonja! It was a bit galling at the time- especially when I discovered that she had just been sitting at home hoping he would turn up. Must go take my morning pills- quiet at present rain due later. 
That is good DIL and you all had a good time. How is she handling grief after the few months that have gone by? Is she able to be philosophical yet? or is it too early in the process?
Hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Up most of night with colitis. Fun to look outside this morning, puddles and fog! Wonderful. Reminds me of Napa. I, too have started new knitting project even though I have two projects going. I started Wabi-Sabí scarf.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely plant....I imagine that window allows justs the right amount of light needed.


Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you for your input Joyce. Will look for the Del Monte or Heinz for sure.



flyty1n said:


> I mostly use whatever is on sale, including store brands such as Western Family. If none on sale, mostly Heinz or Del Monte. Del Monte seems, to my taste, a bit sweeter and not so biting as does Heinz.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, love creativity of using cat toy for blocking hats.
> Sorienna, hang in, menopause can be a bear. If you aren't comfortable with sitting meditation you can use walking meditation or even just be mindful and try and be present with whatever task you are doing and when you find yourself back in monkey mind just thank yourself for noticing and return to one pointedness.


Thanks for the input! As I've learned, try each thing to see what works--mostly it comes on at night, which of course is not good for sleep. I have been "examining" it the last couple of nights--that is, recognize/analyze as my counselor taught years ago. Feel the feeling, recognize it is physical (chemicals flooding the system) and try being objective about it as a feeling. It's hard to describe! But I find that helps get a handle on it most of the time. I've learned not to tell myself I'm being foolish, which tends to make it worse. The brain is complicated! But I will overcome it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check the daily digest and email. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Safe travels, Fan. 

I need to get the breakfast dishes washed up (we had the last of the ham so the new year's pork is covered, LOL) and then get to work sorting files again. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for those of you in the USA....what is the best brand of apple cider vinegar?


I love Braggs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


Ouch!! Maybe you should get it looked at, though I agree with you about picking up all the bugs going at the hospital. Hope the swelling stats to go down very quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> When we came out from England I was 4. I don't remember this but we stopped in what is now Sri Lanka and saw an elephant lumbering away behind a house. I pipped up loudly and informed all on the bus that the elephant was going to do a wee!


LOLOL!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A friend of DS came home from work 2 night s ago, told his wife he thought he had the flu. They went to bed, when she woke in the morning he wasn't in bed, was found dead on the bathroom floor, 27 yrs old. So sad.


That is so sad. 27 is no age at all, do they have any idea what the cause of death may be?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the input! As I've learned, try each thing to see what works--mostly it comes on at night, which of course is not good for sleep. I have been "examining" it the last couple of nights--that is, recognize/analyze as my counselor taught years ago. Feel the feeling, recognize it is physical (chemicals flooding the system) and try being objective about it as a feeling. It's hard to describe! But I find that helps get a handle on it most of the time. I've learned not to tell myself I'm being foolish, which tends to make it worse. The brain is complicated! But I will overcome it!


Wow, that is a technique I use but wasn't taught. I allow the feeling, become aware of where in the body I feel the hurt or whatever it is. Tell myself it's ok if dealing with painful past. Allow myself to be aware of it and feel it until it goes away or my focus flits away. Hormonal is really hard though. I used hormones from a naturopath doctor but insurance wouldn't cover. Still working on balancing hormones as still changing, but not the hormonal/emotional highs and lows of cycles like when younger. That is one thing I like about being older.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Margaret. I have never thought of that question before--that someone else could or ought to fill this job. Sometimes it is hard for me to think that it is/has become a 6-days-a-week job, but those in need don't cease to be hungry and cold just because it is the weekend or a holiday. Then I must remind myself that I have family and home to oversee also. The members of my family also need to be cared for and cultivated. And I've had them a lot longer than the people at Elm. Don and I celebrated our 54th wedding anniversary this week by going out to dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant last night. It was snowing quite a bit when we left but we managed to drive home nearly alone on the highways with no snow falling at all. Lucky us!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Hope all y'all have a fabulous or at least a year filled with answered prayers and supportive relationships/friendships.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your anniversary. How nice that you and Don could get out for a dinner together. Sounds quite romantic having snowy roads to your selves coming home, though I'm sure the driver was too busy concentrating on the road!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, not planning a trip, passport expires in March. My daughter and son in love asked me if I wanted to go on safari in Africa. Not planning on it. Guess I'd like to go to Coltsworld (spelling) England and take long walks and visit yarn stores. Or Sri Lanka and volunteer at elephant rescue and enjoy ocean. My doctor is from Sri Lanka.


Joy, if you're being offered a chance to take a safari in Africa, take it! It's the most wonderful experience to see all those animals in their natural habitat.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy New Year to all! I've been taking it easy and trying to fight whatever got a hold of me this week. At least the fever only lasted a day and so far not much of a cough. It will be a quiet night for me. Last night went to bed before 9 and up before 7. Have finished crocheting Dumbo so now only need to sew him together. Told my DD2 she had to do it! Lots of slip stitches with small hook and then trouble getting the four pieces of ear alike. Glad it's done. The next ones I may do larger with the yarn held double.
> 
> ...


Great haul, lovely colours. They'll keep you busy for a while!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> can you imagine the steely courage it took to jump without a parachute and aiming for a net 25,000 feet below you. that had to be the best adrenaline rush ever. --- sam


Courage or madness???


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not too bad thanks- I was very short on sleep, and that did not help. Also my interchangeable 3.75mm tip parted company with it's metal housing- nearly causing a disastrous loss of stitches- having withdrawal symptoms. This was the cotton Gansey I am working on. At the earliest I may have the replacement on Wednesday.
> I think you are likely in 2017 by now!


Oh I've done that, it's not a good thing at all, I'm glad you caught it before it was too bad.

We are on to a new year and hopefully you will be mainly pain free for most of it, and you got Bronwen's Christmas gift, you may never receive your birthday gift, but one out of two isn't too bad. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bargain yarn makes it even better when you make something beautiful with it


It does. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> They do look good. But I have so many others lined up to do that buying a pttern would be silly. And I'm never silly with yarn or patterns am I?


There is always 2018. lol That may be when I get to them, or 2019... LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now why couldn't it go in the parcel if she has it. Think you ned to give up on it coming. At least you got this one.


Sadly, I agree. But you never know, it could show up in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> You are quite right, Sam; but I had to start somewhere showing those who come in regularly that the whole west wing of the facility is under ''new management'', so to speak, from what they had known before my coming there. The previous entity there had a total hands-off attitude--almost as if the people had something awful that was likely ''catching'' for real Christians. No eye contact, no personal greetings because to address someone by name would seem to imply dignity and worth to the person addressed. Apparently the foods served were seldom flavorful or hot when needed. Soups were frequent, watery, and had little taste, even when donated by some of better restaurants in town. Sandwiches weren't so frequently PB&J as we must serve but they were quite thin on the filling and thick on the bread slices.
> 
> Some of the regulars have told me that they live clear over on the west side of the city but prefer to walk or ride bikes to Elm(even without gloves, shoes without holes or split soles, or warm coats) because they like Elm and the food better. When we have enough to go around for the numbers expected, we can even serve ''seconds''. Those with active addictions of any kind will often go without eating in order to feed the habit--for days!! They are almost always hungry for more of whatever we have. We try to share it out to all who come, but sweets are always needed to make the substitution for the addict's drug of choice. We cannot keep sugar out for coffee because a teaspoon of it is never enough; much is spilled, and most is not able to be stirred into the coffee because they've put so much into the cup and so it is wasted. They have learned to drink their coffee black or find another supply of sugar. With the desserts served, we can somewhat control how much each one gets. Of course, some will usually take a dessert and never taste it but pass it on to someone who needs that '' fix''.
> 
> ...


I love your novels Joy. They are so full of interest and give us all an insight into the work you are doing at Elm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Out for a while today. After church David and I went to Ikea for breakfast for $1 and checked out a few things. Nearly 3 by the time I got home. Just had a phone call asking me how tall my belly button was. Apparently an ironing board should be the height of your bellybutton. I said I didn't know why he was worrying so much as I so rarely iron anyway!
> But yes. Tomorrow other than going out foro a walk and coffee I plan on staying here in peace and quite. Make the most of it. Wednesday and Thursday I'm looking after Elizabeth as childcare are closed till next week. The Vick and Brett are planning on having a night on the town Saturday night leaving us to look after Elizabeth till Sunday morning- either before or after church. First time they have left her all night. 12 months ago I suggested I went and looked after her for an hour while they went for a coffee but they didn't want to leave her. Amazing what 12 months does.
> She is a I believe walking a lot now (though the only video they posted today had her crawling).


LOL!!! What Margaret, you have not measured from your feet to your belly button to have that info on hand? lol He must be building in an ironing board? Mine is portable, I pop it up wherever I want it and pop it down and put it in a closet when I'm done. 
It is indeed amazing what a year does, just think how much more relaxed they'll be by the next child. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That made me chuckle, too, Kaye! Poor David!


LOL! I still laugh, thinking about it, the visuals on that are just to good, if he'd only video taped himself. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


It's beautiful Daralene


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


That's so pretty! 
You must have subconsciously wanted socks. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not till I get the voucher- the money is earmarked for photographs of the GK's, when she's had a chance to download them to Snapfish (I think). She has acknowledged she has very few printed photos of DGS. I hope there are virtual ones, or in later years he'll wonder why there's so many of DGD, and so few of him.
> 
> Before I go any further, *Happy Happy Day for Angelam* there was one birthday I missed posting recently *Ceili* had her birthday a few days ago, I PM'D her, she has a nasty bug- a pneumonia I think she said, so no doubt those of us who remember her, and newbies too, maybe able to spare a thought for her.


It will be nice to get prints of the grandkids photos. 
Happy Birthday to Angelam!!!
And to Ceili if she pops in to visit, it's been quite a while since she's visited with us, I certainly hope she gets over the pneumonia quickly and without problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It could so easily have been! It is a disadvantage of circulars that because the stitches have to be bunched up, or they don't flow, when the needle fails, you get a lot bouncing off! I am considering super glue for the old one, but have to get to a Hardware shop- and I am a bit skint this week- I had spent up large for lunch, Christmas Eve, and my friend piked on me! (at the last minute too).
> 
> I have recalled where Bronwen's trust issues originate from- it goes back to only 5 to 6 weeks old- when her dad went to Wellington to work- I had stupidly let him nurse the baby in between feeds (in MY rocking chair)- so when he left I had an absolutely inconsolable baby, plus toddler to try and keep happy- no wood to light the copper, which was all the washing equipment I had- no disposables in those days- and I would have had no money anyway. He had used every single stick on the property firing the copper in that last month- there was NOTHING to boil anything. So fortunately in those days you got about $3 a week for each child from the GOVT. and when the first payment came in it had to go on wood, which I then had to turn around and chop into kindling to fire up the wretched copper- still keeping Mwyffanwy happy, and breast feeding this poor bereft baby. When the second payment came in a fortnight later I had tracked down a swing with a big bucket seat, which could screw into a door frame, and I sewed cushions so Bronwen could be propped safely in it, and Miffy and I were able to get some peace at last, as we swung the baby to sleep. And do you know, the idiot, when he came back up after the first month, and the little one put out her hand and pushed him away- his reaction was- "Oh Julie she rejecting me", and would have nothing to do with her for nearly the next year. Who was the child in that situation? Oh boy can I get angry with him still.


Holy cow, that was not good of her.

Poor baby, he wasn't terribly bright on that, she was a baby, good grief what did he expect. I can totally understand your getting angry with him even now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you. I have a stuffed cat toy whose head is exactly the correct size to put a hat on while it dries. I am sure that is not what the cat was sent to me for, but it has served well in this capacity. I should get one of those styrofoam heads from the beauty supply shop.


If the cat works... If it's not broke don't fix it so the saying goes. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is gorgeous. Love the colour mix.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can I fly you down here to do my craft room Kaye Jo?


LOL! With as long as it takes me, I'd need to be there a year. OCD kicks in and I end up organizing myself into another mess and have to do it all over again... It's a sad thing, but is what it is, eventually I learn when to stop. lol


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. We made it across the island from Queenstown to Christchurch. Very tired but glad to be on the homeward journey. The cool alpine weather has given way to a hot 30C this afternoon. We saw the midnight fireworks last night and after the long trip today, will be having an early night. Tomorrow we have the big drive over 450kms to get to Blenheim tomorrow night, then 1/2 drive to catch the ferry in Picton at the top of the island, back across to Wellington. staying there the night then the big drive over 600kms to home again.
> We will have done 4000kms this past trip down here.
> Christchurch new road layout post quakes got our gps all confused in the car, as we searched for a Subway sandwich store. After going round in circles we found it and just had a good light evening meal.


That's a lot of driving but must be so worth it for the scenery where you've been staying. Hope you're returning home with batteries recharged and ready for 2017.

Happy New Year Everyone!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> that is lovely Sonja...like the greens together.


Thank you Gwen it's just how it came off the ball


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Happy New Year, Lillian! I have made it with ribs but this time I am using a pork tenderloin. It went into the crockpot on high for about an hour, so I could remove the excess water/far with a baster. I mix a diced apple, about 1/2 to 1 cup applesauce, 1/2 tsp allspice, 1 - 2 tsp sugar, pepper to taste, small diced onion, and a few shakes of Tony Chachere's creole seasoning (which I put in almost everything that isn't a dessert! It is savory, but not hot spicey), and pour over pork. Then cook on low about 5 - 6 hours.
> 
> It can also be put together the same way in a roasting pan or dutch oven, and cooked at 325Â° for about 3/4 to an hour per pound.
> 
> ...


In Scotland the traditional NewYear's Day meal is steak pie, potatoes and a veg. It's a puff pastry topped pie with stewed steak, sausage, gravy and onion inside. (Don't know why it's come up as a download?)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not till I get the voucher- the money is earmarked for photographs of the GK's, when she's had a chance to download them to Snapfish (I think). She has acknowledged she has very few printed photos of DGS. I hope there are virtual ones, or in later years he'll wonder why there's so many of DGD, and so few of him.
> 
> Before I go any further, *Happy Happy Day for Angelam* there was one birthday I missed posting recently *Ceili* had her birthday a few days ago, I PM'D her, she has a nasty bug- a pneumonia I think she said, so no doubt those of us who remember her, and newbies too, maybe able to spare a thought for her.


Thanks Julie. I hope you're feeling a bit brighter today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I would too ????
> 
> Hope you you have a lovely birthday Angela ????????????????


Thanks Sonja. I've just got back from DDs and trying to catch up on here . We finished up with a lovely Sunday birthday lunch which she cooked for me. I stayed up to see the New Year in last night and watched the London fireworks on telly so early bed for me tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be a sizable afghan wouldn't it - 365 rows long - i guess it would depend on yarn and needle size. but think of all those ends to weave it. lol but it does sound interesting. --- sam



darowil said:


> Nice little collection you got there. Nice and colourful.
> 
> On the digest there has been talk of the Temperature Afghan. looks like you could do one with that yarn. I think I've managed to talk myself out of starting one :sm02: After all I keep coming across this lovely yarn that I want to use. And while I have enough yarn to start I would need to keep getting more as I'm sure I wouldn't have enough in any one colour (well the extremes at top and bottom of the range would be OK). So not exactly getting rid of stash. And it would take a long time to knit one row.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have thought I'd look up some very basic beginning yoga videos and try it. I also need to do more meditation. The anxiety has not gone away with my usual practices so need to find something new to try. Interestingly, I was reading about menopause (as I am likely approaching it) and anxiety seems to be fairly common as an effect--as the body goes through estrogen withdrawal. I'd not thought of it as withdrawal, but it does make sense! And certainly I'd rather not take medication for it if I can deal with it another way. I've dealt with anxiety off and on throughout my life (at times severe), so sadly it's not a new experience, but I think that may also be an advantage in that I do recognize it as such. Ah, the joys of getting older!
> 
> Another goal is to make more use of my bicycle, as exercise helps with loads of issues.


Yoga is so good for many reasons, anxiety is awful, I only have attacks once in a while now, but when Christopher was in school I had them perpetually, I was never so glad as when he was out of school. 
I never thought of it in association with menopause either, does make sense though. 
I need to get an air pump so I can pump up my tires and get another tube for David's bike, I'm determined to exercise at least 3 days a week at the gym and 2 days at home unless I go extra days to the gym, I really have not excuse not to go since it's only a 5 minute walk, other than that I just get lazy and would really rather knit. I could knit on the stationary bike at the gym, treadmill might be a bit of a sticky wicket though as would the elliptical. 
Oh well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


Very pretty.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Angela!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have been upset too if my cable separated and stitches came flying off. thank goodness yours didn't. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not too bad thanks- I was very short on sleep, and that did not help. Also my interchangeable 3.75mm tip parted company with it's metal housing- nearly causing a disastrous loss of stitches- having withdrawal symptoms. This was the cotton Gansey I am working on. At the earliest I may have the replacement on Wednesday.
> I think you are likely in 2017 by now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's just plain wicked. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie- yes feeling a bit stuck at home and nowhere to go. Real people do make a tremendous difference, but virtual friends do make a difference.
> 
> BTW, Bronwen's Christmas gift to me has arrived, no birthday present yet though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

things always seem worse when you are super tired. glad you are beginning to feel better. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ended up resting most of the day in compensation- feeling more human now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I've done that, it's not a good thing at all, I'm glad you caught it before it was too bad.
> 
> We are on to a new year and hopefully you will be mainly pain free for most of it, and you got Bronwen's Christmas gift, you may never receive your birthday gift, but one out of two isn't too bad.
> HUGS!!!!


It is amazing how many stitches can jump free!
You are right Kaye Jo! Be grateful for what I have got! Not sure how the pain-free may go?


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I looked at several projects & decided a few nights ago to start this. It's pretty easy but I'm not sure I'm using the proper yarn, I think I should have had a verigated with bright colors, what I'm using is more faded greens but I want it to match my coat so will keep going. It must have been a freebie at some stage as I know I didn't buy it
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


Oh I want to knit this some day it's so pretty! Hope you can post a pic when you are done making it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful to know. I shall check out Hobby Lobby as it most likely will be cheaper than the beauty supply store. I am thinking that perhaps a swish in some warm water, water out on a towel, and let to dry on the cat head may be the best way to go with this hat. I have no idea how much, or if at all, washable wool will shrink.


Don't forget your 40% off coupon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be nice to get prints of the grandkids photos.
> Happy Birthday to Angelam!!!
> And to Ceili if she pops in to visit, it's been quite a while since she's visited with us, I certainly hope she gets over the pneumonia quickly and without problem.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for those of you in the USA....what is the best brand of apple cider vinegar?


Whatever brand you like the best, I usually have organic, but mainly because Marla had like 6 bottles she kept buying, forgetting that she had some, and at our health food store it really isn't much more expensive, but Heinz etc work just fine too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why is it called a virus baby blanket? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Eva is my friend's name- so one and the same person. She has a very physically demanding job, and uses sugar high foods to get the energy she needs- boy, does she ever have a sweet tooth!?
> sO SHE DOES LARGELY (oops) know the trouble I had gone to. I have to be careful because she is a very humble soul, and liable to get overly contrite.


That's awful that they didn't even call her to let her know, you both spent the day alone when you could have enjoyed it together much better. 
If I were her, I'd tell the kids next time, that I'm sorry, I made other plans since they can't bother to let her know if they are or aren't going to show. Very thoughtless on the kids part.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow, that was not good of her.
> 
> Poor baby, he wasn't terribly bright on that, she was a baby, good grief what did he expect. I can totally understand your getting angry with him even now.


Exactly- who was the one who was being immature?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:



> Thanks Julie. I hope you're feeling a bit brighter today.


Very tired- but working through a lot of issues- which needed to be done.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


Thank you for your kind birthday wishes Daralene. That plant is stunning what is it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would have been upset too if my cable separated and stitches came flying off. thank goodness yours didn't. --- sam


Oh, they came off alright Sam- but fortunately I had a smaller gauge fixed circular on the table beside me, and got them onto that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's just plain wicked. --- sam


If you read on, Sam you may understand Bronwen a little better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> things always seem worse when you are super tired. glad you are beginning to feel better. --- sam


Got to watch it- when one is very over tired- things can get out of kilter- I need to go put together some breakfast!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh definitely it would have to be a tandem jump for me! I want to do it but know I wouldn't have the courage to jump on my own....LOL


I would, might take a bit of a push, but as long as knew for sure that my shoot would open when pulled, I'd go, I really want to Hang Glide though, that would be awesome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's awful that they didn't even call her to let her know, you both spent the day alone when you could have enjoyed it together much better.
> If I were her, I'd tell the kids next time, that I'm sorry, I made other plans since they can't bother to let her know if they are or aren't going to show. Very thoughtless on the kids part.


All three of her children take her very much for granted. But I did think it was not very good on the oldest's part!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Up most of night with colitis. Fun to look outside this morning, puddles and fog! Wonderful. Reminds me of Napa. I, too have started new knitting project even though I have two projects going. I started Wabi-Sabí scarf.


Oh yuck, I hope that the colitis has passed and you won't have any more flare ups for the rest of the year. 
I am definitely wanting to see that scarf when you're done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Golly that is a lot to keep you busy! :sm06: :sm24:


Yes, her 15 totes makes me feel better about my stash, which I thought was lots but maybe not so bad????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Oneapril, gagesmom, Sorlenna, Desert Joy and Budasha thank you all for sending such lovely birthday wishes. I feel very blessed to have so many virtual friends around this tea table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love Braggs.


That's the brand that I have.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is a technique I use but wasn't taught. I allow the feeling, become aware of where in the body I feel the hurt or whatever it is. Tell myself it's ok if dealing with painful past. Allow myself to be aware of it and feel it until it goes away or my focus flits away. Hormonal is really hard though. I used hormones from a naturopath doctor but insurance wouldn't cover. Still working on balancing hormones as still changing, but not the hormonal/emotional highs and lows of cycles like when younger. That is one thing I like about being older.


Marla has some homeopathic menopause meds that she gets at Natural Grocer, but I don't know what the name of them is, I'll have to find out and post it, she said they work great. She sent some to her BFF in Alaska and she said they work well for her also, she was able to find them locally up there also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> In Scotland the traditional NewYear's Day meal is steak pie, potatoes and a veg. It's a puff pastry topped pie with stewed steak, sausage, gravy and onion inside. (Don't know why it's come up as a download?)


YUM! That looks great. 
I'm going to make pork chops, I was going to go to Marla's she's making her and I Prime Rib, but since David had a change of plans and isn't leaving until Monday, Marla will just bring me my share on Monday, David would rather have pork chops he's not a fan of beef that's less than almost burnt and prime rib definitely has to be med rare to be good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that you wasted money on a meal that never was Julie, a bit like our Christmas dinner , today's dinner went better a bit sad as DIL was here but better we managed to have a nice time . DIL has also had a bug not as bad as us but her mum is still having trouble getting over it


Nice that you could have DIL with you for lunch today, good that you can support each other.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you for advice. I know it would be a grand experience. But, I'm very conflicted. All I can picture is colitis in the bush! 
Kaye, thank you for sharing memory of Sri Lanka.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The pork is roasting, the sauerkraut will be added soon, and the house smells good. Have the best day, everyone and Happy New Year! Hugs!


I've never added sauerkraut to roast pork, we usually eat it with wieners or some kind of sausage. Do you just dump it over the roast?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday Angelam!!! What a blessing to all that you began the new year by being born!!! Glad to have been given the chance to get to know you.


Thanks Gwen. Had a Christmas card from my friends who are moving to Athens soon with their new address. They will be in an area called Statham, is that anywhere near you?


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


It's very pretty is it a shamrock plant?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be nice to get prints of the grandkids photos.
> Happy Birthday to Angelam!!!
> And to Ceili if she pops in to visit, it's been quite a while since she's visited with us, I certainly hope she gets over the pneumonia quickly and without problem.


Thanks Kaye Jo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing how many stitches can jump free!
> You are right Kaye Jo! Be grateful for what I have got! Not sure how the pain-free may go?


We'll keep hope that it's mostly pain free. :sm24: 
Last time I lost stitches it was on ribbing David's sweater, that was a pain to get them all back the right direction, but better ribbing than cables or the Gurnsey pattern I'm sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, too funny. Elizabeth Zimmerman use to knit on the back of a motorcycle! I get spells of lazy or fm or colitis kick in. But there is something about just saying to body, " I don't care how you feel, Maya and I are walking". And, of course, once I'm moving I feel better just being out with nature and Maya. Speaking of which had to run to drugstore for Imodium and saw the mountains. Sun is now out and just glowing on snow on Sierras. Maya and I ARE going for walk though may wear diapers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very tired- but working through a lot of issues- which needed to be done.


Good to go through them at the beginning of the year so that you will hopefully be able to look to the rest of the year with a more optimistic outlook with a clear mind. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Angela!


Thanks Kate. Where do you keep finding all these wonderful cards?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, you have to be a friend to have friends, and you very much are a friend.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Wow! Caught up at last! I can't believe how much you've all been chattering over the last couple of days.

Just going to have a couple of hours telly and knitting and then it's early bed for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty!
> You must have subconsciously wanted socks. lol


Thank you Kaye. I had been thinking of knitting some socks over the coming months must have decided to start a bit earlier than planned


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, April! Hot night, which is why I'm not sleeping- it's 3-40 a.m., I'll have to make sure I get nananaps through the day! I am quite lost not being able to knit the cotton Guernsey!


You don't have any other projects on the go? Isn't that unusual?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, thank you for advice. I know it would be a grand experience. But, I'm very conflicted. All I can picture is colitis in the bush!
> Kaye, thank you for sharing memory of Sri Lanka.


Oh my, never thought about the colitis, I don't suppose it would listen to reason and take a holiday when you're on holiday. 
Sri Lanka has always fascinated me, I'd love to go to India too, fascinating people.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, thank you for advice. I know it would be a grand experience. But, I'm very conflicted. All I can picture is colitis in the bush!
> Kaye, thank you for sharing memory of Sri Lanka.


You need to go 100% gluten free Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


That's very pretty. What kind of plant is it? It doesn't look familiar

Angela, Happy Birthday

Sorleena & Kate both those fireworks sound pretty spectacular, we don't have big displays near here


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla has some homeopathic menopause meds that she gets at Natural Grocer, but I don't know what the name of them is, I'll have to find out and post it, she said they work great. She sent some to her BFF in Alaska and she said they work well for her also, she was able to find them locally up there also.


Vitamin E has also been recommended to me--I had been taking it but had gotten forgetful about it, so now it's on my list of goals to take vitamins daily! I know it does help with my hair and fingernails not being so brittle, and apparently it is helpful for those surges that create anxiety. My routine has been off as well, what with the holidays and being off work and starting a new schedule tomorrow--so that will take a week or so to get used to. As much as I enjoy time off, I do need my routine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We'll keep hope that it's mostly pain free. :sm24:
> Last time I lost stitches it was on ribbing David's sweater, that was a pain to get them all back the right direction, but better ribbing than cables or the Gurnsey pattern I'm sure.


And where I am, up the body of this one- it's both cables (ropes) and the purl/plain patterning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, too funny. Elizabeth Zimmerman use to knit on the back of a motorcycle! I get spells of lazy or fm or colitis kick in. But there is something about just saying to body, " I don't care how you feel, Maya and I are walking". And, of course, once I'm moving I feel better just being out with nature and Maya. Speaking of which had to run to drugstore for Imodium and saw the mountains. Sun is now out and just glowing on snow on Sierras. Maya and I ARE going for walk though may wear diapers.


LOL! I told David once that if we got motorcycles, I wouldn't need one, I'd just knit from the back of his. lol
Yes, I just have to pull up my big girl panties and get on with it, think tomorrow after David heads out I'll push the loveseats out of the way and do a yoga dvd, I have yoga for dummies that I love. 
When I get the new tv up in the dining/sewing room, I'll just do my yoga in there, enough room and don't need to move anything. 
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good to go through them at the beginning of the year so that you will hopefully be able to look to the rest of the year with a more optimistic outlook with a clear mind. :sm24:


That is very true. This far out from Mwyffanwy's death, it is hard to know when and how the grieving can hit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, too funny. Elizabeth Zimmerman use to knit on the back of a motorcycle! I get spells of lazy or fm or colitis kick in. But there is something about just saying to body, " I don't care how you feel, Maya and I are walking". And, of course, once I'm moving I feel better just being out with nature and Maya. Speaking of which had to run to drugstore for Imodium and saw the mountains. Sun is now out and just glowing on snow on Sierras. Maya and I ARE going for walk though may wear diapers.


That would definitely depend on the type of seat one has--with no backrest, I don't see myself doing it any time soon! :sm06: Now if he had one of those with what I call the Laz-E-Boy on the back (they always make me think of a recliner, LOL), I might manage it...then again, I might not.

I noticed that the minute I walked outside this morning--just taking out the trash, for Pete's sake--I felt better. I think I need to add spending time outside at least once a day to my routine, especially when it's too cold to have the windows open. The back yard isn't much but it's better than nothing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye. I had been thinking of knitting some socks over the coming months must have decided to start a bit earlier than planned


I'm trying to put together my Christmas project list for this year and I think there will be a few pairs of socks on it plus I want a couple pairs and David wants some too, I think I'd better finish up the 2016 gifts that aren't quite finished yet first... :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You don't have any other projects on the go? Isn't that unusual?


I do, I have the Oatmeal Gansey- I am on the second sleeve of that, I do actually have a simple lace project in the same tub- just have not felt particularly motivated, I have so been enjoying the blue cotton one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's very pretty. What kind of plant is it? It doesn't look familiar
> 
> Angela, Happy Birthday
> 
> Sorleena & Kate both those fireworks sound pretty spectacular, we don't have big displays near here


Uh oh, not sure of the name but the leaves look like butterflies to me. I just bought it years ago at the grocery store and it has taken all my abuse. Looked it up and it is called Butterly plans and s Oxalis triangularis which has three common names, False Shamrock, Purple Shamrock and Love Plant. It has three purple heart shaped leaves. Even came back from the dead a few times after some of our trips.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm trying to put together my Christmas project list for this year and I think there will be a few pairs of socks on it plus I want a couple pairs and David wants some too, I think I'd better finish up the 2016 gifts that aren't quite finished yet first... :sm16:


I now really believe that I need to start knitting now for next year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Vitamin E has also been recommended to me--I had been taking it but had gotten forgetful about it, so now it's on my list of goals to take vitamins daily! I know it does help with my hair and fingernails not being so brittle, and apparently it is helpful for those surges that create anxiety. My routine has been off as well, what with the holidays and being off work and starting a new schedule tomorrow--so that will take a week or so to get used to. As much as I enjoy time off, I do need my routine!


I think that one of the main things in the ones Marla is taking is Vitamin E now that you mention it. 
New schedules take some getting used to, David doesn't do well without a schedule either, he does okay truck driving as long as he knows exactly where he is going and when but any glitches that pop up drive him crazy and he gets really grumpy. 
If we could afford to have him off working for a year, he'd go get his diesel mechanics certification and work a regular day job doing that, he'd be much happier.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Joy, if you're being offered a chance to take a safari in Africa, take it! It's the most wonderful experience to see all those animals in their natural habitat.


My sister & BIL were in South Africa last spring, just showed us their photos this morning while there for coffee. I'm surprised they didn't get eaten as they were taken to see the animals in an open veh. They have amazing photos


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And where I am, up the body of this one- it's both cables (ropes) and the purl/plain patterning.


Oh man, good thing you had a needle handy, trying to pick that all back up would be disasterous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Vitamin E has also been recommended to me--I had been taking it but had gotten forgetful about it, so now it's on my list of goals to take vitamins daily! I know it does help with my hair and fingernails not being so brittle, and apparently it is helpful for those surges that create anxiety. My routine has been off as well, what with the holidays and being off work and starting a new schedule tomorrow--so that will take a week or so to get used to. As much as I enjoy time off, I do need my routine!


One thing that the doctor gave me for anxiety is theanine. It has been wonderful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very true. This far out from Mwyffanwy's death, it is hard to now when and how the grieving can hit.


So true, and you never know what will trigger the missing and grief and can be the oddest of things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh man, good thing you had a needle handy, trying to pick that all back up would be disasterous.


Julie, sorry to hear about the broken needle. No fun to have to be picking up so many stitches. Hope they held their shape so it will be easier putting them back on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That would definitely depend on the type of seat one has--with no backrest, I don't see myself doing it any time soon! :sm06: Now if he had one of those with what I call the Laz-E-Boy on the back (they always make me think of a recliner, LOL), I might manage it...then again, I might not.
> 
> I noticed that the minute I walked outside this morning--just taking out the trash, for Pete's sake--I felt better. I think I need to add spending time outside at least once a day to my routine, especially when it's too cold to have the windows open. The back yard isn't much but it's better than nothing!


LOL! A Laz-E-Boy type seat would be wonderful wouldn't it. You could almost sleep in one of those. lol 
Fresh air is great for so much. Speaking of which, we have a lovely sunny day out there, I need to take a shower and maybe take dogs for a walk.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> It's very pretty is it a shamrock plant?


I think that is one of the names, well, false shamrock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Uh oh, not sure of the name but the leaves look like butterflies to me. I just bought it years ago at the grocery store and it has taken all my abuse. Looked it up and it is called Butterly plans and s Oxalis triangularis which has three common names, False Shamrock, Purple Shamrock and Love Plant. It has three purple heart shaped leaves. Even came back from the dead a few times after some of our trips.


Interesting- we have a genus of Oxalis here, that has very pretty yellow or pink flowers, the leaves in threes a bit like a clover or shamrock, but the stems will come up from corms buried 19 feet deep, and it smothers what ever you are trying to grow. It is a menace. My MIL (the first one ) hated me for weeding it out. On the Isle of Wight she grew it in her greenhouse, and babied it to get it to flower. She also hated me for the 5 foot high Poinsettia. There was very little about me that she actually DID like.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Nice that you could have DIL with you for lunch today, good that you can support each other.


I think DIL is like me putting a brave face on but at least it helps to get through the days and get easier as the weeks pass
She has a good set of friends and a loving family so with time she will be OK


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Daralene, your upcoming trip sounds like such a great adventure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, and you never know what will trigger the missing and grief and can be the oddest of things.


It can indeed. Fortunately the paroxysms of grief although they can hit hard, I find usually one recovers faster.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thank you for your kind birthday wishes Daralene. That plant is stunning what is it?


s Oxalis triangularis which has three common names, False Shamrock, Purple Shamrock and Love Plant. It has three purple heart shaped leaves,

Also called a butterfly plant....not bush, just plant.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> We watched fireworks from a boat docked in the slip in the harbor in Santa Barbara, California one July 4th. The city set them off over the harbor and a radio station played coordinated patriotic music simultaneously. It was a spectacular view--no obstruction whatsoever.


That sounds wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting- we have a genus of Oxalis here, that has very pretty yellow or pink flowers, the leaves in threes a bit like a clover or shamrock, but the stems will come up from corms buried 19 feet deep, and it smothers what ever you are trying to grow. It is a menace. My MIL (the first one ) hated me for weeding it out. On the Isle of Wight she grew it in her greenhouse, and babied it to get it to flower. She also hated me for the 5 foot high Poinsettia. There was very little about me that she actually DID like.


Her loss.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can indeed. Fortunately the paroxysms of grief although they can hit hard, I find usually one recovers faster.


So true, and as we get older we recognize it for what it is which helps and we are okay letting it run it's course which helps it move on faster.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


Beautiful! Isn't funny how, after this plant blooms, it looks as if it is dying and then it just starts growing out again with beautiful blooms!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, sorry to hear about the broken needle. No fun to have to be picking up so many stitches. Hope they held their shape so it will be easier putting them back on.


I think I split one or two- I didn't dare stand up to get my glasses. I have them on the interchangeable with a stopper where the broken point was, the fixed circular, and everything held together with a hair tie, until I get the new one- unfortunately the Oatmeal Gansey is on the identical size, so I can't switch to my Knitpicks ones!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Whatever brand you like the best, I usually have organic, but mainly because Marla had like 6 bottles she kept buying, forgetting that she had some, and at our health food store it really isn't much more expensive, but Heinz etc work just fine too.


It should have what they call the Mother in it. Think that has to do with probiotics?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> why is it called a virus baby blanket? --- sam


Thought perhaps a spell check mistake but on second thought figured, you see it you get (want) it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think DIL is like me putting a brave face on but at least it helps to get through the days and get easier as the weeks pass
> She has a good set of friends and a loving family so with time she will be OK


It is still very close to his passing.

I am glad she has a good support network.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Her loss.


Ultimately it was really. She was rather an embittered old lady- brought up Christian Scientist- and a mangle of mixed up values as a result.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting- we have a genus of Oxalis here, that has very pretty yellow or pink flowers, the leaves in threes a bit like a clover or shamrock, but the stems will come up from corms buried 19 feet deep, and it smothers what ever you are trying to grow. It is a menace. My MIL (the first one ) hated me for weeding it out. On the Isle of Wight she grew it in her greenhouse, and babied it to get it to flower. She also hated me for the 5 foot high Poinsettia. There was very little about me that she actually DID like.


Oh No, had no idea they could grow that big and be a menace because I guess our winters kill it off if it's outside. Shame you had a MIL like that. It is a hard relationship to begin with, for sure, but she sounds like a doozie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, and as we get older we recognize it for what it is which helps and we are okay letting it run it's course which helps it move on faster.


You really are the Philospher today, Kaye Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, have been thinking of you and hoping you are feeling better. Sorry DIL has a touch of this bug and her DM too. It probably will be more than a touch within hours. Nice that you could be together as difficult as it is. It must mean so much to her to still be able to be with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Better get off now and get some things done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh No, had no idea they could grow that big and be a menace because I guess our winters kill it off if it's outside. Shame you had a MIL like that. It is a hard relationship to begin with, for sure, but she sounds like a doozie.


The Oxalis is not high- that was the Poinsettia. The 19 feet was a test done by the Agriculture Ministry at their Research Gardens in Mt Albert.

She was a regular old Battleaxe- from a very wealthy family, married an older man- very well heeled- had an allowance always from her own father- did not know what struggle was in any real form.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I now really believe that I need to start knitting now for next year.


Me too I have a list already made and I'm definitely going to start in February


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That would definitely depend on the type of seat one has--with no backrest, I don't see myself doing it any time soon! :sm06: Now if he had one of those with what I call the Laz-E-Boy on the back (they always make me think of a recliner, LOL), I might manage it...then again, I might not.
> 
> I noticed that the minute I walked outside this morning--just taking out the trash, for Pete's sake--I felt better. I think I need to add spending time outside at least once a day to my routine, especially when it's too cold to have the windows open. The back yard isn't much but it's better than nothing!


If I tried to take my knitting on the bike that would be the last time DH let me go along????& I don't have the Laz-E-Boy seat, just a backrest


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Uh oh, not sure of the name but the leaves look like butterflies to me. I just bought it years ago at the grocery store and it has taken all my abuse. Looked it up and it is called Butterly plans and s Oxalis triangularis which has three common names, False Shamrock, Purple Shamrock and Love Plant. It has three purple heart shaped leaves. Even came back from the dead a few times after some of our trips.


I have heard of those plant names, just never seen one in flower before. Beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh man, good thing you had a needle handy, trying to pick that all back up would be disasterous.


It was sheer chance and very good luck!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just saw this on KP and wondering if that is a good price?

I have 17 pairs of 12 Inch Fixed Circulars that I will never use again. Too hard on my Arthritic Hands. I don't have the original packaging, but they are in a case that I will send to you too if interested. I am asking $155.00 (includes shipping) for the whole lot. There are:

CHIAOGOO: Sizes #1 - #7

ADDI: Sizes #0 - #9

Probably not getting them but seems expensive to me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, too funny. Elizabeth Zimmerman use to knit on the back of a motorcycle! I get spells of lazy or fm or colitis kick in. But there is something about just saying to body, " I don't care how you feel, Maya and I are walking". And, of course, once I'm moving I feel better just being out with nature and Maya. Speaking of which had to run to drugstore for Imodium and saw the mountains. Sun is now out and just glowing on snow on Sierras. Maya and I ARE going for walk though may wear diapers.


I know how you feel. Good for you :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw this on KP and wondering if that is a good price?
> 
> I have 17 pairs of 12 Inch Fixed Circulars that I will never use again. Too hard on my Arthritic Hands. I don't have the original packaging, but they are in a case that I will send to you too if interested. I am asking $155.00 (includes shipping) for the whole lot. There are:
> 
> ...


Does sound a bit steep for second hand- that is about as new price.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never added sauerkraut to roast pork, we usually eat it with wieners or some kind of sausage. Do you just dump it over the roast?


Yes. I mix the sauerkraut with apples or applesauce, allspice and a few teaspoons of sugar, pour it over the roast and let it cook. We just finished the meal and it was tasty!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, too funny. Elizabeth Zimmerman use to knit on the back of a motorcycle! I get spells of lazy or fm or colitis kick in. But there is something about just saying to body, " I don't care how you feel, Maya and I are walking". And, of course, once I'm moving I feel better just being out with nature and Maya. Speaking of which had to run to drugstore for Imodium and saw the mountains. Sun is now out and just glowing on snow on Sierras. Maya and I ARE going for walk though may wear diapers.


Joy feel better soon! ♡ It is a beautiful day here, too...about 59° with perfect blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does sound a bit steep for second hand- that is about as new price.


Thanks Julie, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to make one of these for Jennie's baby. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maximus-the-dragon-blanket-buddy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We watched Postcards from the Edge, think I mentioned it yesterday but we finished watching it today and it is very good. Think it ends showing the love that shone through finally in the mother daughter relationship. Now I'm watching a documentary. Seems the postcard pretty marriage with Eddie Fisher had always been a sham for Debby but she put up a good front and tried to cover for him with the children. Her shoe heir to a fortune went through his and her fortune and her jewelry too. Now to watch more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Yes. I mix the sauerkraut with apples or applesauce, allspice and a few teaspoons of sugat, pour it over the roast and let it cook. We just finished the meal and it was tasty!


Maybe I'll try that this week. Thanks


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm going to have to make one of these for Jennie's baby.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maximus-the-dragon-blanket-buddy


Very cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm going to have to make one of these for Jennie's baby.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maximus-the-dragon-blanket-buddy


That's cute! It will be a great gift


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We watched Postcards from the Edge, think I mentioned it yesterday but we finished watching it today and it is very good. Think it ends showing the love that shone through finally in the mother daughter relationship. Now I'm watching a documentary. Seems the postcard pretty marriage with Eddie Fisher had always been a sham for Debby but she put up a good front and tried to cover for him with the children. Her shoe heir to a fortune went through his and her fortune and her jewelry too. Now to watch more.


Sure doesn't seem like she had an easy life.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:10pm and I have a roast and sweet potatoes ready to go in the oven at 4:30. I have invited Jodi down for supper. She is having a hard go of it with her ex as well. 

Swelling is down. Just bruising. 

Deuce and I out playing in the snow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, sad your MIL was an old bat. I had one of those too, doesn't make life easy. I used to go to work & tell my friends stories about MIL & DHs sisters, they thought I exaggerated until MIL was in the nursing home there. After that they wondered how I stayed sane around such nut cases????

Sonja, glad you had a nice visit with DIL, no doubt hard for all of you but good to be together. Has she gone back teaching full time now? Having a full time job will keep her occupied & gave less time to "think"

Sorleena, sorry you're having anxiety issues, I'm so grateful I've never had anything like that. I do take the lowest dose possible of estrogen replacement. After my hysterectomy I had such migraines if I sat up, I threw up so Dr gave me it, I gradually cut to the smallest dose but if i quit completely the headaches return. The Dr told me it's such a low dose it won't cause any of the bad side effects so no problem to keep taking it. 

Well I best get off my butt, DH called the neighbors & invited them for supper as he defrosted too much salmon for supper night before last & it needs to be eaten. I pulled an apple pie from the freezer to cook for dessert, just need to peel potatoes & fix a salad


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great looking wrap - great colors too. i think the socks jumped the line. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday angelam and ceili. sending you tons of healing energy ceili to help get you back in the pink real quick.

thank you julie for this update. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not till I get the voucher- the money is earmarked for photographs of the GK's, when she's had a chance to download them to Snapfish (I think). She has acknowledged she has very few printed photos of DGS. I hope there are virtual ones, or in later years he'll wonder why there's so many of DGD, and so few of him.
> 
> Before I go any further, *Happy Happy Day for Angelam* there was one birthday I missed posting recently *Ceili* had her birthday a few days ago, I PM'D her, she has a nasty bug- a pneumonia I think she said, so no doubt those of us who remember her, and newbies too, maybe able to spare a thought for her.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm going to have to make one of these for Jennie's baby.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maximus-the-dragon-blanket-buddy


Aww, that's adorable!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, I just looked up theanine and it's present in green and black tea--sounds intriguing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 4:10pm and I have a roast and sweet potatoes ready to go in the oven at 4:30. I have invited Jodi down for supper. She is having a hard go of it with her ex as well.
> 
> Swelling is down. Just bruising.
> 
> Deuce and I out playing in the snow.


Looking much better Mel.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie and Sam. Thank you both for birthday wishes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw this on KP and wondering if that is a good price?
> 
> I have 17 pairs of 12 Inch Fixed Circulars that I will never use again. Too hard on my Arthritic Hands. I don't have the original packaging, but they are in a case that I will send to you too if interested. I am asking $155.00 (includes shipping) for the whole lot. There are:
> 
> ...


That's close to what new ones are..good brands, but not much use for the 12" fixed..hats? maybe men's socks, but otherwise as straights.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sure doesn't seem like she had an easy life.


I was lucky enough to go the premier of that movie --it was quite fun. Many of those fairy tale lives weren't very glamorous with the studio system, the stars were nearly indentured help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sad your MIL was an old bat. I had one of those too, doesn't make life easy. I used to go to work & tell my friends stories about MIL & DHs sisters, they thought I exaggerated until MIL was in the nursing home there. After that they wondered how I stayed sane around such nut cases????
> 
> Sonja, glad you had a nice visit with DIL, no doubt hard for all of you but good to be together. Has she gone back teaching full time now? Having a full time job will keep her occupied & gave less time to "think"
> 
> ...


Fale's mum was an absolute darling, so I had it both ways. She died just short of 92, about 8 months after Fale and I had met, sadly. But she made me feel so welcome. Not the hatred I got from Ma Jane.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday angelam and ceili. sending you tons of healing energy ceili to help get you back in the pink real quick.
> 
> thank you julie for this update. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, my DD and DSIL went to Delhi in October and loved it, and the people.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, ????????????you go woman.
Maya and I just came back from 40 minute walk, did floor yoga, took shower, folded and put away wash, have pork chops in crockpot, nap time.
Sonja, I know I should be totally gluten free and do try. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes you can hear my stomach growling from across the room!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Speaking of the Thermostat Blanket, I love this, would probably never knit it, but ...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jacobs-snakes-and-ladders-blanket


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, thank you so much. I feel oodles better just getting out in nature.
Mel, hand still looks pretty sore. Hugs.
Daralene, I was thinking of checking Amazon Prime to see if they have Postcards from the Edge.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, adorable dragon blanket.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You really are the Philospher today, Kaye Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!


LOL! My mothers fault. :sm09:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> 8pm here and I am wishing it was all over with.
> I have been in bed before new years for so many years. Gage and I are at home. No plans no going out.
> 
> It is starting to bruise down my fingers but still no pain. Have been knitting away happily so I won't worry about it. Fingers are feeling a bit stiff but still able to bend them .


Looks much better


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Kate. Where do you keep finding all these wonderful cards?


Mr Google esq.! :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If I tried to take my knitting on the bike that would be the last time DH let me go along????& I don't have the Laz-E-Boy seat, just a backrest


 :sm23:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> As requested, my pink virus baby blanket.
> 
> 2nd pic is close up of colors


Sooooo pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:10pm and I have a roast and sweet potatoes ready to go in the oven at 4:30. I have invited Jodi down for supper. She is having a hard go of it with her ex as well.
> 
> Swelling is down. Just bruising.
> 
> Deuce and I out playing in the snow.


It's great that you and Jodi can comfort each. Have a wonderful dinner. 
Deuce doesn't look at all bothered by cold or snow. lol
Hand looks much better.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It is New Years Day and Ray and I are being lazy. He has been home since Thursday and is doing well. I was so afraid of his coming home in that he can get stubborn when he doesn't feel well and that can cause problems but he has behaved himself. I am glad that he is home. I am feeling better myself. I did have a terrible night Friday, coughed my head off and really felt miserable but that was the end of it. I am feeling OK but still don't have much energy. Oh well, if the house gets too messy my granddaughter will clean it. We haven't done Christmas yet and frankly don't care if we don't ever do it. 
Our Texas weather has been something. it was about 80F on Christmas and had been for most of the week. Then a cold front blew in and it dropped about 30 degrees in one day. Crazy weather. I don't like that sudden drop. Really makes me ache. Enough griping.
Hope everyone has a great 2017. 2016 wasn't too bad for us so I hope the new year will be just as good.
Must run and finish up dinner. Take care and happy knitting. Marilyn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can indeed. Fortunately the paroxysms of grief although they can hit hard, I find usually one recovers faster.


I agree Julie. I copied this when it appeared on the forum because I thought it was comforting. I can't remember if I've posted it here before, but if I have forgive me.

I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.

I've lost friends, best friends, acquaintances, co-workers, grandparents, mom, relatives, teachers, mentors, students, neighbors, and a host of other folks. I have no children, and I can't imagine the pain it must be to lose a child. But here's my two cents...

I wish I could say you get used to people dying. But I never did. I don't want to. It tears a hole through me whenever somebody I love dies, no matter the circumstances. But I don't want it to "not matter". I don't want it to be something that just passes. My scars are a testament to the love and the relationship that I had for and with that person. And if the scar is deep, so was the love. So be it.

Scars are a testament to life. Scars are a testament that I can love deeply and live deeply and be cut, or even gouged, and that I can heal and continue to live and continue to love. And the scar tissue is stronger than the original flesh ever was. Scars are a testament to life. Scars are only ugly to people who can't see.

As for grief, you'll find it comes in waves. When the ship is first wrecked, you're drowning, with wreckage all around you. Everything floating around you reminds you of the beauty and the magnificence of the ship that was, and is no more. And all you can do is float. You find some piece of the wreckage and you hang on for a while. Maybe it's some physical thing. Maybe it's a happy memory or a photograph. Maybe it's a person who is also floating. For a while, all you can do is float. Stay alive.

In the beginning, the waves are 100 feet tall and crash over you without mercy. They come 10 seconds apart and don't even give you time to catch your breath. All you can do is hang on and float. After a while, maybe weeks, maybe months, you'll find the waves are still 100 feet tall, but they come further apart. When they come, they still crash all over you and wipe you out. But in between, you can breathe, you can function. You never know what's going to trigger the grief. It might be a song, a picture, a street intersection, the smell of a cup of coffee. It can be just about anything...and the wave comes crashing. But in between waves, there is life.

Somewhere down the line, and it's different for everybody, you find that the waves are only 80 feet tall. Or 50 feet tall. And while they still come, they come further apart. You can see them coming. An anniversary, a birthday, or Christmas, or landing at O'Hare. You can see it coming, for the most part, and prepare yourself. And when it washes over you, you know that somehow you will, again, come out the other side. Soaking wet, sputtering, still hanging on to some tiny piece of the wreckage, but you'll come out.

Take it from an old guy. The waves never stop coming, and somehow you don't really want them to. But you learn that you'll survive them. And other waves will come. And you'll survive them too.

If you're lucky, you'll have lots of scars from lots of loves. And lots of shipwrecks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:
 

> It is New Years Day and Ray and I are being lazy. He has been home since Thursday and is doing well. I was so afraid of his coming home in that he can get stubborn when he doesn't feel well and that can cause problems but he has behaved himself. I am glad that he is home. I am feeling better myself. I did have a terrible night Friday, coughed my head off and really felt miserable but that was the end of it. I am feeling OK but still don't have much energy. Oh well, if the house gets too messy my granddaughter will clean it. We haven't done Christmas yet and frankly don't care if we don't ever do it.
> Our Texas weather has been something. it was about 80F on Christmas and had been for most of the week. Then a cold front blew in and it dropped about 30 degrees in one day. Crazy weather. I don't like that sudden drop. Really makes me ache. Enough griping.
> Hope everyone has a great 2017. 2016 wasn't too bad for us so I hope the new year will be just as good.
> Must run and finish up dinner. Take care and happy knitting. Marilyn


Glad that Ray is doing well at home, and glad that you are doing better, hopefully the cough and tiredness will all be gone soon. 
The extreme weather changes don't help either. Take it easy and just recover.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree Julie. I copied this when it appeared on the forum because I thought it was comforting. I can't remember if I've posted it here before, but if I have forgive me.
> 
> I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting that Kate, I hadn't seen it before and it's lovely, and very true.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> These are so cute, I'll use up some stash on a couple of these for kids.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/friendly-jellyfish-2
> And these for Marla.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dumpling-kitty


Those are very cute, had to add them to my library!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Those are very cute, had to add them to my library!


 :sm24: 
I'm thinking I'll make a few sets of both the Jellies and the kitties.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Kate, what you posted is very comforting and the part about the grief and wreckage very true.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, have been thinking of you and hoping you are feeling better. Sorry DIL has a touch of this bug and her DM too. It probably will be more than a touch within hours. Nice that you could be together as difficult as it is. It must mean so much to her to still be able to be with you.


Thank you Daralene I do feel a lot better just can't seem to get rid of it completely. Decided to tidy the living room this morning and I was absolutely worn out when I was finished could have quite happily went back to bed. Think the christmas tree will be still up this time next year ????although I did pull the stopper out of the snowman he now looks as if he's fainted . DIL s little nephew keeps asking if he can come and see Whiska again when she tells him the dog is called Mishka he says yes Whiska ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Yes. I mix the sauerkraut with apples or applesauce, allspice and a few teaspoons of sugar, pour it over the roast and let it cook. We just finished the meal and it was tasty!


I love anything with apple added apart from drink so next time you cook it I'll be there ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! My mothers fault. :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sad your MIL was an old bat. I had one of those too, doesn't make life easy. I used to go to work & tell my friends stories about MIL & DHs sisters, they thought I exaggerated until MIL was in the nursing home there. After that they wondered how I stayed sane around such nut cases????
> 
> Sonja, glad you had a nice visit with DIL, no doubt hard for all of you but good to be together. Has she gone back teaching full time now? Having a full time job will keep her occupied & gave less time to "think"
> 
> ...


DIL is under contract for a year from last September to only work 2 days ( job share ) but she was getting extra days standing in for other teachers at the same school , she likes the school where she works so I think she will stay there , some one is retiring there soon so she might put in for full time then


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a great looking wrap - great colors too. i think the socks jumped the line. --- sam


Thank you Sam . Socks definitely wanted to be knit


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> DIL is under contract for a year from last September to only work 2 days ( job share ) but she was getting extra days standing in for other teachers at the same school , she likes the school where she works so I think she will stay there , some one is retiring there soon so she might put in for full time then


That all sounds rather hopeful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> It is New Years Day and Ray and I are being lazy. He has been home since Thursday and is doing well. I was so afraid of his coming home in that he can get stubborn when he doesn't feel well and that can cause problems but he has behaved himself. I am glad that he is home. I am feeling better myself. I did have a terrible night Friday, coughed my head off and really felt miserable but that was the end of it. I am feeling OK but still don't have much energy. Oh well, if the house gets too messy my granddaughter will clean it. We haven't done Christmas yet and frankly don't care if we don't ever do it.
> Our Texas weather has been something. it was about 80F on Christmas and had been for most of the week. Then a cold front blew in and it dropped about 30 degrees in one day. Crazy weather. I don't like that sudden drop. Really makes me ache. Enough griping.
> Hope everyone has a great 2017. 2016 wasn't too bad for us so I hope the new year will be just as good.
> Must run and finish up dinner. Take care and happy knitting. Marilyn


Glad that Ray is home and that you are feeling better . Hope you have a wonderful 2017 in your new home


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That all sounds rather hopeful.


Yes it does . I think she is quite happy to stay there even if it is only the 2 days a week as there is always work for supply teachers if she wants to work the other days . Son had a pension plan so she will get a lump sum plus a widowers pension that will add to her own income


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You gotta love an enabler! lol


She was the one who let me know they had them.

Kathy


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


Beautiful wrap, love the green


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it does . I think she is quite happy to stay there even if it is only the 2 days a week as there is always work for supply teachers if she wants to work the other days . Son had a pension plan so she will get a lump sum plus a widowers pension that will add to her own income


Oh good, that is even better! Am I right in remembering she has an identical twin? And if so is she also a teacher, or do they have different training?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh good, that is even better! Am I right in remembering she has an identical twin? And if so is she also a teacher, or do they have different training?


Here identical twin is a solicitor but her older sister is a teacher


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Beautiful wrap, love the green


Thank you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you, very comforting.
Marilyn, glad Ray is home from hospital.
Sonja, love visual of fainting snowman.h


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene I do feel a lot better just can't seem to get rid of it completely. Decided to tidy the living room this morning and I was absolutely worn out when I was finished could have quite happily went back to bed. Think the christmas tree will be still up this time next year ????although I did pull the stopper out of the snowman he now looks as if he's fainted . DIL s little nephew keeps asking if he can come and see Whiska again when she tells him the dog is called Mishka he says yes Whiska ????


Wishka because he's wishing he could spend more time with her. lol
If you leave it up, visitors can bring presents to put under your tree all year. 
:sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> She was the one who let me know they had them.
> 
> Kathy


Yep, she's a keeper! LOL! Not that you have a choice either way. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Angelam. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness. 

Happy belated birthday to Ceilli as well. I hope you get rid of that pneumonia soon. 

I have tried reading along a bit today but mostly my day has been filled with laundry and crocheting tie strings on baby sweaters for Lutheran World Relief. I still have 6 sweaters left to get tie strings. I think I have done at least 15 today and close to 10 last weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy birthday Angelam. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to Ceilli as well. I hope you get rid of that pneumonia soon.
> 
> I have tried reading along a bit today but mostly my day has been filled with laundry and crocheting tie strings on baby sweaters for Lutheran World Relief. I still have 6 sweaters left to get tie strings. I think I have done at least 15 today and close to 10 last weekend.


You seldom if ever have a still moment. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all just got to our motel in Blenheim. I had been a little concerned at this part of the trip, but we made great time and arrived 1/2 hour earlier than expected. Traffic was pretty even all the way through. Weather is overcast and cool at 18C, and could be wet tomorrow. There's a Speights alehouse right across the road which might be good for dinner tonight. Speights is a brand of beer in our country and not a bad brew either. I like the old dark, which is a stout type of brew. Stu likes a lager. The meals look good too. So we won't get lost finding dinner tonight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to hear Ray is home and may the healing continue for you both, Marilyn.

Healing thoughts for you also, Melody.

I got my January pattern out today, planning to release another soon (a hat over on Ravelry), then work on February's. I'm close to 100 patterns now and wondering if I could hit that milestone this year--we shall see.

Baked chicken veggie lasagna (bought frozen) for supper and feeling a bit more like myself after eating and a cup of raspberry tea. Tomorrow the new work schedule starts. I need to find a better chair for my desk, too. The one I have is a little short and not adjustable. I'm sure once the work routine is established, I'll get focused. It always takes a couple of weeks.

Dishes need doing and then think about what project is next.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kate B, I loved your philosophy quote. It is wonderful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad to hear Ray is home and may the healing continue for you both, Marilyn.
> 
> Healing thoughts for you also, Melody.
> 
> ...


I saved the pattern and I think I will try it with some recently purchased yarn. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all just got to our motel in Blenheim. I had been a little concerned at this part of the trip, but we made great time and arrived 1/2 hour earlier than expected. Traffic was pretty even all the way through. Weather is overcast and cool at 18C, and could be wet tomorrow. There's a Speights alehouse right across the road which might be good for dinner tonight. Speights is a brand of beer in our country and not a bad brew either. I like the old dark, which is a stout type of brew. Stu likes a lager. The meals look good too. So we won't get lost finding dinner tonight.


It's great that today's leg of the journey was better than expected, that's a big help, dinner sounds lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad to hear Ray is home and may the healing continue for you both, Marilyn.
> 
> Healing thoughts for you also, Melody.
> 
> ...


Wow, you're on the ball! I could see you hitting 100 if all goes to plan this year, we'll all be rooting you on. (If I remember correctly, that means something much different in Aussie, but I'm using the US definition, lol).


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi all just got to our motel in Blenheim. I had been a little concerned at this part of the trip, but we made great time and arrived 1/2 hour earlier than expected. Traffic was pretty even all the way through. Weather is overcast and cool at 18C, and could be wet tomorrow. There's a Speights alehouse right across the road which might be good for dinner tonight. Speights is a brand of beer in our country and not a bad brew either. I like the old dark, which is a stout type of brew. Stu likes a lager. The meals look good too. So we won't get lost finding dinner tonight.


It will be nice to walk to dinner since you have been in the car quite a bit of the day. Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


Awe, Freddie is a cutie, I love Bassett Hounds. He was taking care of you and helping you heal. 
Matthew's drawing is coming along fabulously!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What a darling Freddie is! And the new drawing is coming along great!

I'm always thrilled when people are interested in my patterns--of course give me a holler if you run into any problems.

Kaye, thanks! I do have the best cheerleaders here!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marilyn I am happy to hear that Ray is home ☺

Jodi and I had a delicious supper and had a few laughs. ????????

We took Deuce out after supper and he thought that was the greatest thing. Two of us to play with.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> What a darling Freddie is! And the new drawing is coming along great!
> 
> I'm always thrilled when people are interested in my patterns--of course give me a holler if you run into any problems.
> 
> Kaye, thanks! I do have the best cheerleaders here!


I intend to contact you if I run into any problems. Thanks for the offer to do so. Freddie is getting old. He didn't even bark at us this time. I have known Freddie since the family first got him 8 years ago.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Marilyn I am happy to hear that Ray is home ☺
> 
> Jodi and I had a delicious supper and had a few laughs. ????????
> 
> We took Deuce out after supper and he thought that was the greatest thing. Two of us to play with.


Supper looks great and it tastes better when eaten with friends.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Have almost all of my things back in the van. Will need to get things in their places but can do that in the morning. Just a few things to put in when I get a load. Didn't get much organizing done of the yarn but it will happen one day. 

Happy birthday to the New Year day ladies. Hope you had a grand day. 

I've been working on the hat and found two crocheted items that need to be finished or continues. One is a virus shawl and I have one ball of the yarn left so may make it bigger. The other is Rings of Change done in pink bedspread cotton. Hopefully I marked on the printed pattern where I stopped. I've thought about making the jelly fish for a while. Thanks for reminding me. I'll put that on my list. Have plenty of cotton. 

Didn't have a MIL but at times my own DM was a pain. Both of my DDs have terrible MILs. Told myself to never be like that to my DC's spouses. DD2's DH calls me Mom, DD1's DH hardly talks, DS's DW likes me more than her mom. 

Braggs apple cider vinegar is the best. Of course, it depends on what you are using it for. I use it in the cold elixir. Most store brands are pasteurized which kills the mother. Also some have been known to not be pure apple cider vinegar. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pacer said:


> I intend to contact you if I run into any problems. Thanks for the offer to do so. Freddie is getting old. He didn't even bark at us this time. I have known Freddie since the family first got him 8 years ago.


I want to start the hat tonight but I am trying to finish the baby sweaters so I can put away a bunch of yarn that I pulled out to match colors as best I can for the strings. These are sweaters made by other knitters and they kindly save the string part for me to do. My mom does that to me also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What a darling Freddie is! And the new drawing is coming along great!
> 
> I'm always thrilled when people are interested in my patterns--of course give me a holler if you run into any problems.
> 
> Kaye, thanks! I do have the best cheerleaders here!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Marilyn I am happy to hear that Ray is home ☺
> 
> Jodi and I had a delicious supper and had a few laughs. ????????
> 
> We took Deuce out after supper and he thought that was the greatest thing. Two of us to play with.


YUM!
Laughs are always good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have almost all of my things back in the van. Will need to get things in their places but can do that in the morning. Just a few things to put in when I get a load. Didn't get much organizing done of the yarn but it will happen one day.
> 
> ...


It's more important that you rested and feel better than get your yarn organized, it feels fine all the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I want to start the hat tonight but I am trying to finish the baby sweaters so I can put away a bunch of yarn that I pulled out to match colors as best I can for the strings. These are sweaters made by other knitters and they kindly save the string part for me to do. My mom does that to me also.


So you are the string queen? lol Sorry, couldn't resist. 
Well, I guess you've proven the best person for the job, and they can rely on you to put them on. 
:sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of plant is that daralene - it is beautiful. does it have any scent? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell him he is wasting electricity. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> My Christmas cactus is not doing great this year. DH has left the kitchen lights on overnight and he never seems to turn them off. Since they don't like artificial light, I will have to move it back to the dining room. I agree, it is so good to have green things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i usually buy heinz. but then in a small town you are not going to get a lot of choice. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for those of you in the USA....what is the best brand of apple cider vinegar?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe some on need to have a'come to Jesus' talk with him. --- sam



budasha said:


> Yes, it is and he's only 60.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then it's time for her to quit looking back and start looking forward. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I know!
> The Christmas gift came as a Bank transfer- so could be done online- the Birthday gift is a voucher, that she will have had to go to the store to buy- but so far as I am aware sits on her dressing table waiting for an envelope and to be addressed etc, BUT then the real sticking point is actually organising herself into the Post Office, or stopping the car when/if she sees a posting box. She does suffer from very bad eyesight, Bonnie, so may be unaware of her surroundings when driving. As I mentioned in an earlier post her trust issues with me, go very far back into infancy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really think she is the dysfunctional one - and it is time for her to face reality. my family was dysfunctional before dysfunctional was a word - but i came to realize that my parents did the best they could - themselves being raised by victorian parents is was the only way they knew. one cannot sit around in self-puty and woe is me parties - you recognize your growing up years for what they were - glad for the happy times - and you move ahead and leave the past in the past. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene- but they are both MEN! WOMEN are supposed to be more on the ball with family matters!!!!!LOL! No I put it down to lots of things- growing up in such a dysfunctional family- having totally forgiven her dad- says I take no responsibility for any part in anything (in her opinion) this was just last year, and given that she is now 42, I can only wait for her to change, if ever she does in my lifetime.
> 
> It was just on the news that there's been much greater than 32,000 earthquakes and aftershocks in New Zealand this last year. Two significantly greater than 7 on the Richter scale.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll ride along and push you out gwen - always happy to help a friend along. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh definitely it would have to be a tandem jump for me! I want to do it but know I wouldn't have the courage to jump on my own....LOL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> So you are the string queen? lol Sorry, couldn't resist.
> Well, I guess you've proven the best person for the job, and they can rely on you to put them on.
> :sm24:


It is interesting trying to pick yarns in my stash to put colors that work well together. I also have the hats stored in the basement so I do my best to match hats to sweaters.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was always glad i did not need to go through menopause with Phyllis - she was never objective about anything and if she was uncomfortable she wasn't going to be uncomfortable along. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the input! As I've learned, try each thing to see what works--mostly it comes on at night, which of course is not good for sleep. I have been "examining" it the last couple of nights--that is, recognize/analyze as my counselor taught years ago. Feel the feeling, recognize it is physical (chemicals flooding the system) and try being objective about it as a feeling. It's hard to describe! But I find that helps get a handle on it most of the time. I've learned not to tell myself I'm being foolish, which tends to make it worse. The brain is complicated! But I will overcome it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one wonders. --- sam



angelam said:


> Courage or madness???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here identical twin is a solicitor but her older sister is a teacher


Obviously a bright family!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope your first day of the new year was a good one, y'all. 

I cooked a half ham, made candied sweet potatoes, whole berry cranberry sauce, and sweet corn. These are not typical New Year's food items but what we had in the house. Besides, I prepped and cooked 10# of sauerkraut and 2 pork butt roasts for Elm's lunch tomorrow--to wish them a safe and prosperous 2017. Added sliced, peeled apples, small-sliced onions, brown sugar and chardonnay wine after I'd drained most of the juice from the kraut and then added a few cups of water to keep from ruining the kraut by cooking it dry. I buried the roasts into the kraut and then baked it for about 4-5 hours at 325*F. Now I have to find a place to keep it cool without freezing it tonight. I only have a few hours to get it reheated at Elm in the morning before it's time to serve lunch--plus I need to see about bagged lunches and have no idea how much help I'll have to get it all ready to serve or even what else I'll use to round out the meal as sides and dessert. 

No school again for Tim tomorrow. This will make it nearly 3 weeks since he was last in class as the severe weather kept him home one day and then the last day before the holidays was not worth sending him to spend it watching movies which are not this ''thing'' anyway. He's more than ready to go back and I'm not reluctant to see him go either.

'Night all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


Freddie is a Basset Hound?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks very yummy - is that what you had? --- sam



KateB said:


> In Scotland the traditional NewYear's Day meal is steak pie, potatoes and a veg. It's a puff pastry topped pie with stewed steak, sausage, gravy and onion inside. (Don't know why it's come up as a download?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> then it's time for her to quit looking back and start looking forward. --- sam


Probably applies more to me, than her, Sam.

But I think I am in process to finding a Counselor who specialises in helping those 65 up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was always glad i did not need to go through menopause with Phyllis - she was never objective about anything and if she was uncomfortable she wasn't going to be uncomfortable along. --- sam


I would have guessed that...!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really think she is the dysfunctional one - and it is time for her to face reality. my family was dysfunctional before dysfunctional was a word - but i came to realize that my parents did the best they could - themselves being raised by victorian parents is was the only way they knew. one cannot sit around in self-puty and woe is me parties - you recognize your growing up years for what they were - glad for the happy times - and you move ahead and leave the past in the past. --- sam


In this case Sam, judging from the 'conversation', last year when I was angry and let rip, what I felt were a few home truths, I was told that I never accepted responsibility for anything. Father is totally forgiven- Mother is all to blame. I believe that is quite a common response among girl children growing up with abusive Fathers- All Mother's fault.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think an exercise routine is like anything else you want to do - you need to want it in the worst way - nothing stands in your way - and then once you get it into your daily schedule it becomes second nature. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yoga is so good for many reasons, anxiety is awful, I only have attacks once in a while now, but when Christopher was in school I had them perpetually, I was never so glad as when he was out of school.
> I never thought of it in association with menopause either, does make sense though.
> I need to get an air pump so I can pump up my tires and get another tube for David's bike, I'm determined to exercise at least 3 days a week at the gym and 2 days at home unless I go extra days to the gym, I really have not excuse not to go since it's only a 5 minute walk, other than that I just get lazy and would really rather knit. I could knit on the stationary bike at the gym, treadmill might be a bit of a sticky wicket though as would the elliptical.
> Oh well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was good - what a mess if you hadn't had the other circular. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, they came off alright Sam- but fortunately I had a smaller gauge fixed circular on the table beside me, and got them onto that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought that looked like fun. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I would, might take a bit of a push, but as long as knew for sure that my shoot would open when pulled, I'd go, I really want to Hang Glide though, that would be awesome.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely. i think phyllis must have rinsed hers for dinner tonight - it wasn't real sour - i would never do that - just dump in pork - kraut over top - maybe a few potatoes and carrots for a vegetable and bake away. i do love good sauerkraut. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never added sauerkraut to roast pork, we usually eat it with wieners or some kind of sausage. Do you just dump it over the roast?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there no cure for colitis? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, too funny. Elizabeth Zimmerman use to knit on the back of a motorcycle! I get spells of lazy or fm or colitis kick in. But there is something about just saying to body, " I don't care how you feel, Maya and I are walking". And, of course, once I'm moving I feel better just being out with nature and Maya. Speaking of which had to run to drugstore for Imodium and saw the mountains. Sun is now out and just glowing on snow on Sierras. Maya and I ARE going for walk though may wear diapers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was good - what a mess if you hadn't had the other circular. --- sam


Could have been quite disastrous!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, no cure for colitis...yet. but. I remain hopeful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> You really don't need your trip sidelined by a trip to University Hospital.


No, I don't!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I also always have one pair of socks going.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ativan(?) works well also. the only time i have much anxiety is when my breathing isn't right. i always carry a rescue inhaler and a vial of ativan. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> One thing that the doctor gave me for anxiety is theanine. It has been wonderful!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how are you dear sonja - and who do you go to for support. you don't always have to be the strong one. sending you warm healing hugs and hugs. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I think DIL is like me putting a brave face on but at least it helps to get through the days and get easier as the weeks pass
> She has a good set of friends and a loving family so with time she will be OK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think so too. you could probably buy your own for less. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw this on KP and wondering if that is a good price?
> 
> I have 17 pairs of 12 Inch Fixed Circulars that I will never use again. Too hard on my Arthritic Hands. I don't have the original packaging, but they are in a case that I will send to you too if interested. I am asking $155.00 (includes shipping) for the whole lot. There are:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm going to have to make one of these for Jennie's baby.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maximus-the-dragon-blanket-buddy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture of duece. hand looks better than yesterday. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 4:10pm and I have a roast and sweet potatoes ready to go in the oven at 4:30. I have invited Jodi down for supper. She is having a hard go of it with her ex as well.
> 
> Swelling is down. Just bruising.
> 
> Deuce and I out playing in the snow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be lazy too - you both have been through a lot. here's hoping that ray continues to 'behave'. --- sam



Railyn said:


> It is New Years Day and Ray and I are being lazy. He has been home since Thursday and is doing well. I was so afraid of his coming home in that he can get stubborn when he doesn't feel well and that can cause problems but he has behaved himself. I am glad that he is home. I am feeling better myself. I did have a terrible night Friday, coughed my head off and really felt miserable but that was the end of it. I am feeling OK but still don't have much energy. Oh well, if the house gets too messy my granddaughter will clean it. We haven't done Christmas yet and frankly don't care if we don't ever do it.
> Our Texas weather has been something. it was about 80F on Christmas and had been for most of the week. Then a cold front blew in and it dropped about 30 degrees in one day. Crazy weather. I don't like that sudden drop. Really makes me ache. Enough griping.
> Hope everyone has a great 2017. 2016 wasn't too bad for us so I hope the new year will be just as good.
> Must run and finish up dinner. Take care and happy knitting. Marilyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Then I understand it is not the food for you, Tami. Enjoy your trip as it sounds fun, seeing that part of the country!


We are definitely enjoying ourselves. We went with another couple today to a local steak house. Very good food! Played 13 card bingo tonight for the first time. 1 deck of cards, 10 dimes and 4 quarters each. 1 person is a caller. (Well, 2 decks for 4 people) Caller uses 1 deck to turn up and call each card. You each get 13 cards from 1 deck. First one out of cards calls bingo. When you get down to 1 card, you hold it up. Loosers pay up a dime for the first 5 hands, Quarter for the next 2 hands, then we take a break. Then repeat. It was fun! And I didn't have to think.

I won't catch up tonight. We are leaving early tomorrow to work our way across Texas. Beautiful country so far!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> When we did our kitchen, we replaced the split sink (two sides) with one large sink. We really love it as you can put large items in, easily. I wouldn't trade it for the old style!


I have the large single sink, also, and love it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautifully written kate - thanks for sharing. --- sam



KateB said:


> I agree Julie. I copied this when it appeared on the forum because I thought it was comforting. I can't remember if I've posted it here before, but if I have forgive me.
> 
> I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be great for her if she could teach full time. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> DIL is under contract for a year from last September to only work 2 days ( job share ) but she was getting extra days standing in for other teachers at the same school , she likes the school where she works so I think she will stay there , some one is retiring there soon so she might put in for full time then


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the cats are looking good matthew - you can almost hear them purr. --- sam



pacer said:


> Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this advertisement just appeared. 'Hands Off Method' - i think not. --- sam

Breaking Puppy In House
House Train Your Dog in 6 Days. We Teach You the Hands Off Method!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think an exercise routine is like anything else you want to do - you need to want it in the worst way - nothing stands in your way - and then once you get it into your daily schedule it becomes second nature. --- sam


I love the idea of being dedicated like Jillian Michaels or someone but I know that the reality is that I will probably never be a natural exerciser, I have to really work at going even when I am going regularly, if I can find an excuse not to, I'll take it. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always thought that looked like fun. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are definitely enjoying ourselves. We went with another couple today to a local steak house. Very good food! Played 13 card bingo tonight for the first time. 1 deck of cards, 10 dimes and 4 quarters each. 1 person is a caller. (Well, 2 decks for 4 people) Caller uses 1 deck to turn up and call each card. You each get 13 cards from 1 deck. First one out of cards calls bingo. When you get down to 1 card, you hold it up. Loosers pay up a dime for the first 5 hands, Quarter for the next 2 hands, then we take a break. Then repeat. It was fun! And I didn't have to think.
> 
> I won't catch up tonight. We are leaving early tomorrow to work our way across Texas. Beautiful country so far!


Sounds like a lot of fun, a good steak house is fabulous too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> this advertisement just appeared. 'Hands Off Method' - i think not. --- sam
> 
> Breaking Puppy In House
> House Train Your Dog in 6 Days. We Teach You the Hands Off Method!


I'm with you, I think not, they've already proven scientifically that a dog isn't completely trustworthy house broken until about 9 months old, like a baby they have to grow into it, to an extent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well me lovelies, I'm off to bed, have to get up early and get David out the door and headed in Mary's direction. Sweet dreams and see you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just in time for you ladies making up christmas lists for next year. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-loafer-slippers?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=64e2323be8-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-64e2323be8-60616885


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is beautifully written kate - thanks for sharing. --- sam


Wow that was very profound and exactly how it feels to grieve the loss of those we love in life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, thank you so much. I feel oodles better just getting out in nature.
> Mel, hand still looks pretty sore. Hugs.
> Daralene, I was thinking of checking Amazon Prime to see if they have Postcards from the Edge.


Think that is what I watched it on. Either that or Netflix. I'll check. Oh my, I thought it was Amazon, but looks like it was from a trial subscription to Starz. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> great picture of duece. hand looks better than yesterday. --- sam


Yes, looking better.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:45am and I have had a rough night with Gage. Attitude ????

Off to bed. Ttyt.????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what kind of plant is that daralene - it is beautiful. does it have any scent? --- sam


No scent. it is an oxalis and in a couple posts after that I have more information. It actually is sometimes called a butterfly ???? plant. I forget all the other names. Oh yes, think fake shamrock was one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Daralene- but they are both MEN! WOMEN are supposed to be more on the ball with family matters!!!!!LOL! No I put it down to lots of things- growing up in such a dysfunctional family- having totally forgiven her dad- says I take no responsibility for any part in anything (in her opinion) this was just last year, and given that she is now 42, I can only wait for her to change, if ever she does in my lifetime.

It was just on the news that there's been much greater than 32,000 earthquakes and aftershocks in New Zealand this last year. Two significantly greater than 7 on the Richter scale.
------------------------------------
I agree with that. Sort of thought the DIL would help, but then I am a MIL. ????

Oh my goodness, that is really awful about the quakes and such strong ones. Quite scary actually.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, safe driving home. What a wonderful trip. 

Tami, safe travels for you. So glad you are enjoying Texas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


I love bassets. My Angel was the softest basset and I still miss her. Wonderful work Matthew!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, glad you are starting to feel better and DH too. Hope it continues. That is so hard to deal with temperature changes that extreme and perhaps causes extreme weather too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, so glad you go walking no matter what you have to do. I wish their was a. Use and know it can curtail activities. Painful and comes at any time. Even healthy food can cause it. I too wish there was a cure.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan, safe driving home. What a wonderful trip.
> 
> Tami, safe travels for you. So glad you are enjoying Texas.


Thank you Daralene, it's been a good trip soaking up our fabulous scenery. We are not called the Shaky Isles for nothing lol! We haven't felt any shakes here on the side of the island where they happened recently. But we have loads of small ones every day which aren't felt to any degree. Many tremors are in very remote areas and not settled by any population or causing damage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Speaking of the Thermostat Blanket, I love this, would probably never knit it, but ...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jacobs-snakes-and-ladders-blanket


That's very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is New Years Day and Ray and I are being lazy. He has been home since Thursday and is doing well. I was so afraid of his coming home in that he can get stubborn when he doesn't feel well and that can cause problems but he has behaved himself. I am glad that he is home. I am feeling better myself. I did have a terrible night Friday, coughed my head off and really felt miserable but that was the end of it. I am feeling OK but still don't have much energy. Oh well, if the house gets too messy my granddaughter will clean it. We haven't done Christmas yet and frankly don't care if we don't ever do it.
> Our Texas weather has been something. it was about 80F on Christmas and had been for most of the week. Then a cold front blew in and it dropped about 30 degrees in one day. Crazy weather. I don't like that sudden drop. Really makes me ache. Enough griping.
> Hope everyone has a great 2017. 2016 wasn't too bad for us so I hope the new year will be just as good.
> Must run and finish up dinner. Take care and happy knitting. Marilyn


Good to hear Ray is home but you better take it easy for a while, this bug seems to be causing relapses & you don't want that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree Julie. I copied this when it appeared on the forum because I thought it was comforting. I can't remember if I've posted it here before, but if I have forgive me.
> 
> I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.
> 
> ...


That is so very true


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> DIL is under contract for a year from last September to only work 2 days ( job share ) but she was getting extra days standing in for other teachers at the same school , she likes the school where she works so I think she will stay there , some one is retiring there soon so she might put in for full time then


I hope she gets the job she wants
It's great she has some financial help from your sons pension


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for bed - mañana amigos


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> and how are you dear sonja - and who do you go to for support. you don't always have to be the strong one. sending you warm healing hugs and hugs. --- sam


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm also ready for GD. Neighbors just left at 12:30, he's a real night owl. Nice evening & they were thrilled with my meal which is always good. Night all


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Out for a while today. After church David and I went to Ikea for breakfast for $1 and checked out a few things. Nearly 3 by the time I got home. Just had a phone call asking me how tall my belly button was. Apparently an ironing board should be the height of your bellybutton. I said I didn't know why he was worrying so much as I so rarely iron anyway!
> But yes. Tomorrow other than going out foro a walk and coffee I plan on staying here in peace and quite. Make the most of it. Wednesday and Thursday I'm looking after Elizabeth as childcare are closed till next week. The Vick and Brett are planning on having a night on the town Saturday night leaving us to look after Elizabeth till Sunday morning- either before or after church. First time they have left her all night. 12 months ago I suggested I went and looked after her for an hour while they went for a coffee but they didn't want to leave her. Amazing what 12 months does.
> She is a I believe walking a lot now (though the only video they posted today had her crawling).


Enjoy Wed and Thurs with Elizabeth and good luck with the all nighter for Sat. 
Re Ironing board.... lol funny. It wouldnt be on my priority list either. But at least he is trying to get it all "right" for you which is good. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you, I'm up at midnight with colitis. Amazon Prime does have postcards from the edge.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


Very very nice Sonja. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not till I get the voucher- the money is earmarked for photographs of the GK's, when she's had a chance to download them to Snapfish (I think). She has acknowledged she has very few printed photos of DGS. I hope there are virtual ones, or in later years he'll wonder why there's so many of DGD, and so few of him.
> 
> Before I go any further, *Happy Happy Day for Angelam* there was one birthday I missed posting recently *Ceili* had her birthday a few days ago, I PM'D her, she has a nasty bug- a pneumonia I think she said, so no doubt those of us who remember her, and newbies too, maybe able to spare a thought for her.


Happy Birthday ladies! And I hope Ceili is on the mend soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


Thats lovley as usual Sonya- the colours are great. Is the combination your choose or is it from one ball?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Angela- hope it was a good one.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks very yummy - is that what you had? --- sam


No, it was just DH and I so we had steak.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

quote=pacer]Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.[/quote]

The cat drawing is coming along nicely. Freddie is cute, will we be seeing a drawing of him sometime in the future? It's interesting how he can tell that you no longer have the cancer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, having ironing board at my belly button level would be a moot point for me too. I don't even own full size board. Have one built into cabinet in craft room.Enjoy day of peace and quiet.


Didn't get my day of peace and quite! 
Had planned yesterday to go and say hi to my friend at the markets but didn't get there. Realized that today is a Monday Public Holiday and so the markets would be open. Told her I was coming started organizing myself. The David rang and wanted some help. While feeling frustrated I did point out to myself that it is for the house so therefore it wasn't really very much to ask. And is it really unreasonable to help him even if it doesn't benefit me? SO went and helped him put up supports for the bedroom built in wardrobe. It is coming on. He hopes that by the end of the week the three bedrooms will be finsihed and maybe our ensuite as well (Mainly grouting and some small things to do there). 
So might have a very different [lace to go back to.
After this I drove to see Melissa and we had a nice chat. Didn't buy anything this time- fortunately she knows that some of the times I come are just to see her. The back home, cooked a quick tea for us (and by then I was feeling a bit more kind and cooked extra so he has enough for tomorrow). ANd he then drove me back here as I didn't feel like spending an hour getting here.
Don't want anything to stop me tomorrow as the final cricket test against Pakistan starts and as I can watch TV here I want to enjoy it. Next two days i am looking after Elizabeth so won't be able to watch much then. Or none if I don't think to ask Brett to put it on for before he leaves.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for posting that Kate, I hadn't seen it before and it's lovely, and very true.


From me, too. Very wise.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'll ride along and push you out gwen - always happy to help a friend along. --- sam


My dad would have done that . I remember getting a gentle nudge down the hill ????when learning to ski and the stopper pulled out of the inflatable ring when learning to swim 
I'm sure he would have quite happily have pushed me out of a plane to if I had been crazy enough to be up there in the first place


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats lovley as usual Sonya- the colours are great. Is the combination your choose or is it from one ball?


Thank you and it was one ball


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very tired- but working through a lot of issues- which needed to be done.


I hope you are feeling brighter today. Sounds like you have a had a rough few days. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There is always 2018. lol That may be when I get to them, or 2019... LOL


But by 2018 I will have added even more to my list! Started on my January UFO.
Wasn't sure of my colour combinations but was doing doing it with Melissa and she looked and said they will work well. And she dyed them all so she should know! And does have a good eye for colour. And she was right they do look good (they are knitted using 5 of my leftover yarns from her over the years).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Daralene- but they are both MEN! WOMEN are supposed to be more on the ball with family matters!!!!!LOL! No I put it down to lots of things- growing up in such a dysfunctional family- having totally forgiven her dad- says I take no responsibility for any part in anything (in her opinion) this was just last year, and given that she is now 42, I can only wait for her to change, if ever she does in my lifetime.
> 
> It was just on the news that there's been much greater than 32,000 earthquakes and aftershocks in New Zealand this last year. Two significantly greater than 7 on the Richter scale.
> ------------------------------------
> ...


I am not following your train of thought well. Having difficulty decoding the sentence with DIL in it.
I fully agree about the earthquakes- you do learn to live with them, though, and the people of Kaikoura are showing remarkable resillience. There was a very heartening segment on the news tonight showing how people in Christchurch are going out of their way to visit and spend a few dollars to help the community.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you are feeling brighter today. Sounds like you have a had a rough few days. Hugs.


It has been a low patch, Cathy- but you have to maintain perspective. This is where I miss Fale most- he was brilliant at getting me to laugh at whatever. Also he was so skillful at easing my aches- you know how tension can build up in your shoulders/back of neck?!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! What Margaret, you have not measured from your feet to your belly button to have that info on hand? lol He must be building in an ironing board? Mine is portable, I pop it up wherever I want it and pop it down and put it in a closet when I'm done.
> It is indeed amazing what a year does, just think how much more relaxed they'll be by the next child. lol


Yes he's building it in to the bedroom wardrobe. Won't fit in the laundry so he figured the next best option was in the bedroom.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that would be a sizable afghan wouldn't it - 365 rows long - i guess it would depend on yarn and needle size. but think of all those ends to weave it. lol but it does sound interesting. --- sam


Weave them in as you go. When I did a scarf with lots of yarn changes each time I added the next colour I wove in the ends of the last but one so when I got to the end all done bar the last two colours (hard to do the last one as on the needles at that time).
Or leave ends hanging as a fringe.
And yes I think it would be big. Thinking of starting one on Elizabeths second birthday so she has a record of the temperatures for her 3rd year of life. And could do it for any other siblings and compare them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Weave them in as you go. When I did a scarf with lots of yarn changes each time I added the next colour I wove in the ends of the last but one so when I got to the end all done bar the last two colours (hard to do the last one as on the needles at that time).
> Or leave ends hanging as a fringe.
> And yes I think it would be big. Thinking of starting one on Elizabeths second birthday so she has a record of the temperatures for her 3rd year of life. And could do it for any other siblings and compare them.


What a great idea, the temperature Afghan will be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm trying to put together my Christmas project list for this year and I think there will be a few pairs of socks on it plus I want a couple pairs and David wants some too, I think I'd better finish up the 2016 gifts that aren't quite finished yet first... :sm16:


I'm still working on a couple as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Probably applies more to me, than her, Sam.
> 
> But I think I am in process to finding a Counselor who specialises in helping those 65 up.


Your daughter is a grown woman now Julie also a mother ,I agree with Sam I think it's about time she started living in the present and gets to know you , who you are today 
My mother wasn't a good mother , she was not a nice person and as a teenager I could quite happily have throttled her for some of the things she did , but as an adult I understood a little of why she was like she was and we had a better relationship .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


That is a brilliant drawing. Freddie is a very intelligent dog!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Marilyn I am happy to hear that Ray is home ☺
> 
> Jodi and I had a delicious supper and had a few laughs. ????????
> 
> We took Deuce out after supper and he thought that was the greatest thing. Two of us to play with.


That sounds and looks very good :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

.


Railyn said:


> It is New Years Day and Ray and I are being lazy. He has been home since Thursday and is doing well. I was so afraid of his coming home in that he can get stubborn when he doesn't feel well and that can cause problems but he has behaved himself. I am glad that he is home. I am feeling better myself. I did have a terrible night Friday, coughed my head off and really felt miserable but that was the end of it. I am feeling OK but still don't have much energy. Oh well, if the house gets too messy my granddaughter will clean it. We haven't done Christmas yet and frankly don't care if we don't ever do it.
> Our Texas weather has been something. it was about 80F on Christmas and had been for most of the week. Then a cold front blew in and it dropped about 30 degrees in one day. Crazy weather. I don't like that sudden drop. Really makes me ache. Enough griping.
> Hope everyone has a great 2017. 2016 wasn't too bad for us so I hope the new year will be just as good.
> Must run and finish up dinner. Take care and happy knitting. Marilyn


Sounds good Marilyn. Sounds like skipping Christmas might be the best option this year. Have the whole family for a meal later when you are both well- but just a simple one. Or even get everyone to bring something. That is how we do all our family meals. Never plan them and yet it slways works well. The worst was when we had 2 types of soup- which was funny as rarely do we have any soup!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree Julie. I copied this when it appeared on the forum because I thought it was comforting. I can't remember if I've posted it here before, but if I have forgive me.
> 
> I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.
> 
> ...


Thats a great way of looking at grief. Positive but not diminishing it at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all just got to our motel in Blenheim. I had been a little concerned at this part of the trip, but we made great time and arrived 1/2 hour earlier than expected. Traffic was pretty even all the way through. Weather is overcast and cool at 18C, and could be wet tomorrow. There's a Speights alehouse right across the road which might be good for dinner tonight. Speights is a brand of beer in our country and not a bad brew either. I like the old dark, which is a stout type of brew. Stu likes a lager. The meals look good too. So we won't get lost finding dinner tonight.


Is the unusable road near the train line from Christchurch to Picton?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, you're on the ball! I could see you hitting 100 if all goes to plan this year, we'll all be rooting you on. (If I remember correctly, that means something much different in Aussie, but I'm using the US definition, lol).


Thats just as well.And the English meaning is different again- they root around looking for something.
Isn't it funny how the same word can have such totally different meanings in different countries. Julie is it a term you can use here-or do you have our meaning of it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It will be nice to walk to dinner since you have been in the car quite a bit of the day. Enjoy your dinner.


I thought it might be a bit far to walk all the way across the road :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


Lovely pictures Mary. Mishka has a friend who is a basset hound he just stands there while she tries always to get him to run with her 
Another beautiful drawing Mathew look forward to seeing it finished .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I thought it might be a bit far to walk all the way across the road :sm02:


Well I have caught up again. Wow page 64 already! It was quite cool here again today, I even had to wear long sleeve top. LOL About 19c I think. Supposed to get to the low 30s c towards the end of the week. Still no rain happening here. Nearly bedtime for me....again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> and how are you dear sonja - and who do you go to for support. you don't always have to be the strong one. sending you warm healing hugs and hugs. --- sam


Thank you Sam I'm OK taking one day at a time and trying to get my inner peace back . I'll get there


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy Wed and Thurs with Elizabeth and good luck with the all nighter for Sat.
> Re Ironing board.... lol funny. It wouldnt be on my priority list either. But at least he is trying to get it all "right" for you which is good. :sm24:


But why my belly button? Why not his?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I'm OK taking one day at a time and trying to get my inner peace back . I'll get there


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up again. Wow page 64 already! It was quite cool here again today, I even had to wear long sleeve top. LOL About 19c I think. Supposed to get to the low 30s c towards the end of the week. Still no rain happening here. Nearly bedtime for me....again.


Me too. Mind you I still have emails to look at, Facebook and the digest. But as it is 1030 I might just go to bed. I have glanced through the emails and know there is nothing too important to deal with.
We were around 24 today, heating up to 39 Friday and Saturday (low 100s).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn said:


> It is New Years Day and Ray and I are being lazy. He has been home since Thursday and is doing well. I was so afraid of his coming home in that he can get stubborn when he doesn't feel well and that can cause problems but he has behaved himself. I am glad that he is home. I am feeling better myself. I did have a terrible night Friday, coughed my head off and really felt miserable but that was the end of it. I am feeling OK but still don't have much energy. Oh well, if the house gets too messy my granddaughter will clean it. We haven't done Christmas yet and frankly don't care if we don't ever do it.
> Our Texas weather has been something. it was about 80F on Christmas and had been for most of the week. Then a cold front blew in and it dropped about 30 degrees in one day. Crazy weather. I don't like that sudden drop. Really makes me ache. Enough griping.
> Hope everyone has a great 2017. 2016 wasn't too bad for us so I hope the new year will be just as good.
> Must run and finish up dinner. Take care and happy knitting. Marilyn


Marilyn I am so happy you and Ray are home together again! And glad you both are feeling better! Relax and take good care of yourselves!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> I agree Julie. I copied this when it appeared on the forum because I thought it was comforting. I can't remember if I've posted it here before, but if I have forgive me.
> 
> I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kate, for the text.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I love anything with apple added apart from drink so next time you cook it I'll be there ????


The door is always open, Sonja! I will be happy to cook for you, and you can teach me how to knit faster!! (I think we would laugh a lot!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Very very nice Sonja. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Wishka because he's wishing he could spend more time with her. lol
> If you leave it up, visitors can bring presents to put under your tree all year.
> :sm04:


I like the presents idea, Kaye! (More than the idea of taking down the tree!)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Hi all just got to our motel in Blenheim. I had been a little concerned at this part of the trip, but we made great time and arrived 1/2 hour earlier than expected. Traffic was pretty even all the way through. Weather is overcast and cool at 18C, and could be wet tomorrow. There's a Speights alehouse right across the road which might be good for dinner tonight. Speights is a brand of beer in our country and not a bad brew either. I like the old dark, which is a stout type of brew. Stu likes a lager. The meals look good too. So we won't get lost finding dinner tonight.


Glad your trip to Blenheim went smoothly, Fan! Relax!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


Freddie looks like a dear! Somehow the pets know when there are problems. One of my co-workers has a service dog that alerts him when his sugars are at dangerous levels. He says the dog has saved him many times.

Another lovely drawing in progress, Matthew!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up again. Wow page 64 already! It was quite cool here again today, I even had to wear long sleeve top. LOL About 19c I think. Supposed to get to the low 30s c towards the end of the week. Still no rain happening here. Nearly bedtime for me....again.


I think I won't be the only one here who had a chuckle at your cool day Cathy and wearing a long sleeved top ,19c is bikini weather here ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Marilyn I am happy to hear that Ray is home ☺
> 
> Jodi and I had a delicious supper and had a few laughs. ????????
> 
> We took Deuce out after supper and he thought that was the greatest thing. Two of us to play with.


You deserved a fun evening, Mel. Nice looking dinner (a kitchen ninja, too??)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I won't be the only one here who had a chuckle at your cool day Cathy and wearing a long sleeved top ,19c is bikini weather here ????


I'm with Cathy (well in winter I would be in a t-shirt at 19 but now it is cool). Well I didn't get to bed- but I did get emails done. So now just Facebook and digest. Which of the 3 options will I do?
I have cancelled something I had on tomorrow. As I will likely have Elizabeth some Tuesdays in January and what I had on is not suitable for a mobile 12 month old and better to attend fairly regularly I decided to drop out. So no need to worry about anything much tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> The door is always open, Sonja! I will be happy to cook for you, and you can teach me how to knit faster!! (I think we would laugh a lot!)


I think we would laugh a lot too April


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your daughter is a grown woman now Julie also a mother ,I agree with Sam I think it's about time she started living in the present and gets to know you , who you are today
> My mother wasn't a good mother , she was not a nice person and as a teenager I could quite happily have throttled her for some of the things she did , but as an adult I understood a little of why she was like she was and we had a better relationship .


It's not that I disagree, Sonja, I just don't think it will happen in my lifetime, has been my sad acceptance. That is one of the reasons I am finally keeping a tally of some of what has been my experience- maybe someone after me may be interested to try and find out more of my viewpoint?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is the unusable road near the train line from Christchurch to Picton?


Right on it, Margaret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats just as well.And the English meaning is different again- they root around looking for something.
> Isn't it funny how the same word can have such totally different meanings in different countries. Julie is it a term you can use here-or do you have our meaning of it?


To be honest, I think we'd have to check that with Fan, see how she hears it. I am not quite sure which meaning is prevalent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I'm OK taking one day at a time and trying to get my inner peace back . I'll get there


That is good and very wise, Sonja.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right on it, Margaret.


So is the train line unusable as well? and if so what are they doing? 
I thought it was that train line- it was so beautiful.

And yes I haven't made it to bed. But I have done Facebook and the digest! Still a couple of digests behind but I think heading to bed would be best as it is Tuesday here now.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

We had a sleeting snow this morning, stopped now. Will wait until daylight to snowblow the driveway and walks. Hoping that Julie will be able to get her knitting needle fixed today. Healing thoughts to all. Hope this new year will be kinder and more peaceful than past year seems to have been.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not that I disagree, Sonja, I just don't think it will happen in my lifetime, has been my sad acceptance. That is one of the reasons I am finally keeping a tally of some of what has been my experience- maybe someone after me may be interested to try and find out more of my viewpoint?!


You are right Julie. It's her loss but such a shame that you and your grandchildren had to miss out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes he's building it in to the bedroom wardrobe. Won't fit in the laundry so he figured the next best option was in the bedroom.


I've never seen a built in ironing board here except on TV. When I'm forced to iron, I do it in the livingroom while watching TV, not one if my favourite tasks but I don't do much now I don't have uniforms to wash each week, only dress clothes & we don't use them often otherwise I only get it out when I'm quilting

Seems there's finally some real progress with the house, I'm sure you will be glad to be done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats just as well.And the English meaning is different again- they root around looking for something.
> Isn't it funny how the same word can have such totally different meanings in different countries. Julie is it a term you can use here-or do you have our meaning of it?


I've heard it used both for cheering &looking depending on the rest of the sentence.

The expression that really made me laugh was from one of our South African doctors, one morning he told us he had to run home & "knock up" his visiting girlfriend???? Here that means to "make pregnant " & there apparently "to wake up". He certainly got a few strange looks until we sorted that out????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Freddie looks like a dear! Somehow the pets know when there are problems. One of my co-workers has a service dog that alerts him when his sugars are at dangerous levels. He says the dog has saved him many times.
> 
> Another lovely drawing in progress, Matthew!


Isn't that amazing dogs can do that. They must smell something? With the diabetic I would think it would be ketones but wonder how they detect the cancer?

Matthew, each drawing us so interesting & lifelike, just amazing


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:45am and I have had a rough night with Gage. Attitude ????
> 
> Off to bed. Ttyt.????


I sure hope that you don't have too many episodes of attitude this year, they are very wearing on a parent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My dad would have done that . I remember getting a gentle nudge down the hill ????when learning to ski and the stopper pulled out of the inflatable ring when learning to swim
> I'm sure he would have quite happily have pushed me out of a plane to if I had been crazy enough to be up there in the first place


A most helpful man wasn't he? LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But by 2018 I will have added even more to my list! Started on my January UFO.
> Wasn't sure of my colour combinations but was doing doing it with Melissa and she looked and said they will work well. And she dyed them all so she should know! And does have a good eye for colour. And she was right they do look good (they are knitted using 5 of my leftover yarns from her over the years).


Ooh, make sure you post us a picture of them, those sound very interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes he's building it in to the bedroom wardrobe. Won't fit in the laundry so he figured the next best option was in the bedroom.


Well I guess I can't fault that logic. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats just as well.And the English meaning is different again- they root around looking for something.
> Isn't it funny how the same word can have such totally different meanings in different countries. Julie is it a term you can use here-or do you have our meaning of it?


We also use it mean rooting around looking for something, we have so many meanings for the same work it's crazy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But why my belly button? Why not his?


LOL! You do have a valid point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I like the presents idea, Kaye! (More than the idea of taking down the tree!)


LOL! Me too!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just popping in to mark my spot (49). Back later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've heard it used both for cheering &looking depending on the rest of the sentence.
> 
> The expression that really made me laugh was from one of our South African doctors, one morning he told us he had to run home & "knock up" his visiting girlfriend???? Here that means to "make pregnant " & there apparently "to wake up". He certainly got a few strange looks until we sorted that out????


That's what it means here too, that would be funny. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that amazing dogs can do that. They must smell something? With the diabetic I would think it would be ketones but wonder how they detect the cancer?
> 
> Matthew, each drawing us so interesting & lifelike, just amazing


I know that they've been training Schnauzers I think was the breed, to scent cancer and they are pretty accurate. Amazing what a dog can do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up again, David left around 7:30am so I can either go back to bed or I can get something done. The dogs are voting for back to bed. lol 
Oh well, maybe I'll stay up for a while and yawn.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> My plant is really blossoming. It brightens my day.


How pretty, what kind is it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I won't be the only one here who had a chuckle at your cool day Cathy and wearing a long sleeved top ,19c is bikini weather here ????


Here too, in spring, by summer were are climatized & think it should be warmer.

This morning it's a balmy -31C/-23F but since there's a wind it feels like -39????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Freddie looks like a dear! Somehow the pets know when there are problems. One of my co-workers has a service dog that alerts him when his sugars are at dangerous levels. He says the dog has saved him many times.
> 
> Another lovely drawing in progress, Matthew!


It took two rounds of surgery and another 6 months after the second one to get the incision site to close up. Another year and a half for the leg to not have blood spots appearing up and down the leg. Freddie would go to that leg any time I came to visit the house until the cancer was gone and the incision closed up. Very caring dog. Dogs are very sensitive to such things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We also use it mean rooting around looking for something, we have so many meanings for the same work it's crazy. lol


& we wonder why people find English hard to learn/ understand


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> That is a brilliant drawing. Freddie is a very intelligent dog!


Thanks. I told Matthew that you really enjoyed getting a Christmas card from us this year. He was glad to hear that. He really enjoys planning his Christmas card for the exchange each year and certainly enjoys getting them from our group as well. The drawing he is currently working on involves putting cats from two different photos and poses into one drawing. He really has to think it through and is doing quite well with the process. I am pleased with his progress that he continues to make.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for those of you in the USA....what is the best brand of apple cider vinegar?


Bragg


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is your january ufo? --- sam



darowil said:


> But by 2018 I will have added even more to my list! Started on my January UFO.
> Wasn't sure of my colour combinations but was doing doing it with Melissa and she looked and said they will work well. And she dyed them all so she should know! And does have a good eye for colour. And she was right they do look good (they are knitted using 5 of my leftover yarns from her over the years).


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We also use it mean rooting around looking for something, we have so many meanings for the same work it's crazy. lol


We also use it as , "get to the root of the problem" and " the problem had its roots in her early childhood" as well as pigs rooting for acorns. What wonderful words. Our immigrants have a hard time with English as they say that there are so many meanings to the same word, as tear around, she had a tear in her eye, can you tear that up. And there is to, too and two. Good thing it was my native language or I would be having a harder time communicating.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:30am here and I am still laying in bed. 
Phone rang at 8am was Greg...Have a good day Gage. He must think he is back at school. ???? ah well. I rolled over and went back to sleep. Next thing you know I open my eyes and it is 11am. It is nice to sleep in but I will be happy when school starts next Monday. Back on a routine????

I should really get up. I need to get to the bathroom myself then take Deuce out to use the washroom. 

Will check in later. Maybe I will get something productive done today. ☺


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> quote=pacer]Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


The cat drawing is coming along nicely. Freddie is cute, will we be seeing a drawing of him sometime in the future? It's interesting how he can tell that you no longer have the cancer.[/quote]

I suspect that Matthew might have an interest in drawing Freddie at some time. He wanted to borrow my phone to take the picture so it might be of his mind frame to draw him. He loves Jean and she has many of Matthew's early drawings. She has kept a scrapbook of his cards from early on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you the same height? --- sam



darowil said:


> But why my belly button? Why not his?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well me lovelies, I'm off to bed, have to get up early and get David out the door and headed in Mary's direction. Sweet dreams and see you all tomorrow.


Warmer temperatures today and tomorrow with possible rain but then it is to get cold and chance of flurries starting Wednesday through the end of the week. Hoping he doesn't have to deal with ice on any of the roads. Driving these roads this time of the year can be a problem sometimes. I just drive slower. I am fortunate to drive to work before many of the people are out driving so if I do slip and slide I don't hit other cars.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't imagine living with those temperatures during the winter. i would definitely hibernate. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too, in spring, by summer were are climatized & think it should be warmer.
> 
> This morning it's a balmy -31C/-23F but since there's a wind it feels like -39????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> A most helpful man wasn't he? LOL!


He was ????.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Hope your first day of the new year was a good one, y'all.
> 
> I cooked a half ham, made candied sweet potatoes, whole berry cranberry sauce, and sweet corn. These are not typical New Year's food items but what we had in the house. Besides, I prepped and cooked 10# of sauerkraut and 2 pork butt roasts for Elm's lunch tomorrow--to wish them a safe and prosperous 2017. Added sliced, peeled apples, small-sliced onions, brown sugar and chardonnay wine after I'd drained most of the juice from the kraut and then added a few cups of water to keep from ruining the kraut by cooking it dry. I buried the roasts into the kraut and then baked it for about 4-5 hours at 325*F. Now I have to find a place to keep it cool without freezing it tonight. I only have a few hours to get it reheated at Elm in the morning before it's time to serve lunch--plus I need to see about bagged lunches and have no idea how much help I'll have to get it all ready to serve or even what else I'll use to round out the meal as sides and dessert.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good New Year's day meal to me. We had leftover chicken for lunch and snack foods for dinner. I wanted to get the miniature sausages and meatballs out of the refrigerator. I had some cubed cheese to go with it and I ate some cucumbers with tomatoes as well. Today will be our big meal with turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes and green beans. DS#1 had to work until 6:30 on New Year's day and I did not want a large meal to eat at 7 PM so we agreed to do our big meal today since we don't go back to work until tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & we wonder why people find English hard to learn/ understand


They do say it's the hardest language to learn, just because of the multiple spellings and meanings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Freddie is a Basset Hound?


Yes he is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> We also use it as , "get to the root of the problem" and " the problem had its roots in her early childhood" as well as pigs rooting for acorns. What wonderful words. Our immigrants have a hard time with English as they say that there are so many meanings to the same word, as tear around, she had a tear in her eye, can you tear that up. And there is to, too and two. Good thing it was my native language or I would be having a harder time communicating.


Sea and see, lie and lye, there, their, were, wear and where... lol Same here, boy would I have issues learning English if I hadn't been born to it. lol Easier to learn a dead language I think. :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is the unusable road near the train line from Christchurch to Picton?


Yes it is but they have opened a short inland road for locals to use. The main highway between Kaikoura and Blenheim is completely closed, due to massive slips everywhere along it. They say at least a year to get it cleared again. Trains can't go either as tons of debris on lines and clogging tunnels.
We managed to get through via the Lewis Pass but road is very uneven in places so quite a bouncy ride yesterday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you want to watch this year's London fireworks. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/londons-amazing-new-years-eve-fireworks-2016-2017.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest, I think we'd have to check that with Fan, see how she hears it. I am not quite sure which meaning is prevalent.


Sorry ladies missed that, sounds interesting though!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too, in spring, by summer were are climatized & think it should be warmer.
> 
> This morning it's a balmy -31C/-23F but since there's a wind it feels like -39????


Brrrrrr! That's unbelievably cold, I would die! After reading that I won't complain when we get slight frosts in winter.
But you do acclimatise as you say, and dress accordingly. 
Down here in the South Island the air is drier and no humidity as such. Up in the north where Julie and I live it's very sticky and humid, drains the energy in summer!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all and Happy New Year to everyone.

I'm sitting here watching the Rose Parade - I love watching it and this used to be the time I would take down the Christmas tree. Since we spend a lot of time at our DD#1's house during the holidays Bob and I decided that putting up and taking down a 7 ft tree for just us wasn't worth the amount of work it takes. If I can ever find a small tree that I like, I may get it and just dig out some of our favorite decorations for it. In the next year or two, I'm going to get all the Christmas decorations down in the summer and let the girls and the grand kids pick the ones they want to have and get rid of the rest. 

I think I'm going to be very glad when this week is done - we have to go to 2 funerals - one later today and one on Friday. The one today is for one of daughter Beth's high school friends, who I used to call my 3rd daughter. I swear she practically lived here for about 3 years! A few years ago, she and Beth had a very serious falling out - she almost got Beth arrested for something she had done - and the relationship pretty much ended. Belinda used to call a couple times a year just to let me know how she was doing - she has been very sick with various medical problems for a long time. One of her sons was worried because she was supposed to be at his house on Christmas morning, she didn't answer her phone, so he went over and found her. Horrible for the poor young man - she was only 44. Beth wants me to go with her, so I will.
The second funeral is for our nephew David who died of lung cancer a couple of days after Christmas. He also was 44 - he was quite a heavy smoker for many years. He was kind of the "black sheep" of the family, although he seemed to have settled down in the last few years. We will have to leave early Fri. morning because it's a 2 hour drive to the church up in Rochester. The girls are going to try to get the day off, but Beth may not be able to, and Becki just started a new job - we'll just have to see. It'll also depend on the weather, going anywhere in our part of the world in winter is always dependent on the weather. Brenda (Bob's sister and David's mother) understands that we might not make it, although right now the weather seems like we will be able to get there.

Well, enough gloominess - I'm not usually one to moan and groan, but not a good way to start the year. I'll bounce back up soon, can't keep me down for long!! Thanks for listening to my little rant, just needed a few shoulders to "cry" on.

Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:10pm and I have a roast and sweet potatoes ready to go in the oven at 4:30. I have invited Jodi down for supper. She is having a hard go of it with her ex as well.
> 
> Swelling is down. Just bruising.
> 
> Deuce and I out playing in the snow.


Good that the swelling has gone down. Deuce must like playing in the snow. Hope you enjoyed your dinner with Jodi.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear Paula, condolences to you re the sad start to the year. It seems so much worse when it's Christmas and New Year I feel. I've lost a dear friend too, he passed on 22nd December, and as we are away couldn't get to funeral. Between November 16 and 22 December we've lost 3 family and friends. Hugs!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just watching the Rose Bowl Parade. The floats are just amazing..so beautiful. Looks to be cool there.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I told Matthew that you really enjoyed getting a Christmas card from us this year. He was glad to hear that. He really enjoys planning his Christmas card for the exchange each year and certainly enjoys getting them from our group as well. The drawing he is currently working on involves putting cats from two different photos and poses into one drawing. He really has to think it through and is doing quite well with the process. I am pleased with his progress that he continues to make.


Matthew continues to amaze me with his progress, Mary. He is such a talented young man. Hope we'll see a drawing of the dog in the future.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my...I thought it was you changing yarns, not that it was a self striping yarn. It really is nice.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen it's just how it came off the ball


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That steak pie looks yummy.


KateB said:


> In Scotland the traditional NewYear's Day meal is steak pie, potatoes and a veg. It's a puff pastry topped pie with stewed steak, sausage, gravy and onion inside. (Don't know why it's come up as a download?)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is New Years Day and Ray and I are being lazy. He has been home since Thursday and is doing well. I was so afraid of his coming home in that he can get stubborn when he doesn't feel well and that can cause problems but he has behaved himself. I am glad that he is home. I am feeling better myself. I did have a terrible night Friday, coughed my head off and really felt miserable but that was the end of it. I am feeling OK but still don't have much energy. Oh well, if the house gets too messy my granddaughter will clean it. We haven't done Christmas yet and frankly don't care if we don't ever do it.
> Our Texas weather has been something. it was about 80F on Christmas and had been for most of the week. Then a cold front blew in and it dropped about 30 degrees in one day. Crazy weather. I don't like that sudden drop. Really makes me ache. Enough griping.
> Hope everyone has a great 2017. 2016 wasn't too bad for us so I hope the new year will be just as good.
> Must run and finish up dinner. Take care and happy knitting. Marilyn


Glad that you're feeling a bit better and that Ray is home now. That was quite a change in temperature.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did a controlled hang gliding (was attached to a cable but you did have to make yourself jump off and then land correctly. It was definitely awesome. Also did some parasailing which was super fun.


Poledra65 said:


> I would, might take a bit of a push, but as long as knew for sure that my shoot would open when pulled, I'd go, I really want to Hang Glide though, that would be awesome.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too, in spring, by summer were are climatized & think it should be warmer.
> 
> This morning it's a balmy -31C/-23F but since there's a wind it feels like -39????


Ouch!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I told Matthew that you really enjoyed getting a Christmas card from us this year. He was glad to hear that. He really enjoys planning his Christmas card for the exchange each year and certainly enjoys getting them from our group as well. The drawing he is currently working on involves putting cats from two different photos and poses into one drawing. He really has to think it through and is doing quite well with the process. I am pleased with his progress that he continues to make.


That is excellent. He is really is talented.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree Julie. I copied this when it appeared on the forum because I thought it was comforting. I can't remember if I've posted it here before, but if I have forgive me.
> 
> I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.
> 
> ...


That is quite beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's what I do Bonnie and also put some apple slices in on top of that. If I have any caraway seeds they also go in.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never added sauerkraut to roast pork, we usually eat it with wieners or some kind of sausage. Do you just dump it over the roast?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, condolesences for loss of your nephew and DD's friend. Be safe, weather conditions so had on driving in winter in your area.
Fan, so sorry for your losses. Glad you could get away for awhile.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Statham is a very small town and maybe 10 miles from me (other side of Athens). Feel free to share my name and if you want a phone number & address just pm me and I'll give it to you (if I haven't already!) They will be on the west side of Athens whereas I'm on the east side but it really isn't far or difficult to get to that area.



angelam said:


> Thanks Gwen. Had a Christmas card from my friends who are moving to Athens soon with their new address. They will be in an area called Statham, is that anywhere near you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


Matthew's cat drawing is beautiful. So life-like. Freddie looks so mournful but, then, most hounds do.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all and Happy New Year to everyone.
> 
> I'm sitting here watching the Rose Parade - I love watching it and this used to be the time I would take down the Christmas tree. Since we spend a lot of time at our DD#1's house during the holidays Bob and I decided that putting up and taking down a 7 ft tree for just us wasn't worth the amount of work it takes. If I can ever find a small tree that I like, I may get it and just dig out some of our favorite decorations for it. In the next year or two, I'm going to get all the Christmas decorations down in the summer and let the girls and the grand kids pick the ones they want to have and get rid of the rest.
> 
> ...


Condolences on your losses Paula. It always seems so much worse around the Christmas period and 44, in both cases, is far too young to die. Not a happy start to 2017 for you. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Marilyn I am happy to hear that Ray is home ☺
> 
> Jodi and I had a delicious supper and had a few laughs. ????????
> 
> We took Deuce out after supper and he thought that was the greatest thing. Two of us to play with.


Mmm. Your supper looks delicious.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Statham is a very small town and maybe 10 miles from me (other side of Athens). Feel free to share my name and if you want a phone number & address just pm me and I'll give it to you (if I haven't already!) They will be on the west side of Athens whereas I'm on the east side but it really isn't far or difficult to get to that area.


I'm on my way. Maybe 2018 will be the year! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, condolesences for loss of your nephew and DD's friend. Be safe, weather conditions so had on driving in winter in your area.
> Fan, so sorry for your losses. Glad you could get away for awhile.


Thank you, it's been hard but the holiday has helped a lot. Can't bring myself to delete my online friend Joan Msvette email, and look daily to see if she's written! Not ever meeting her in person is very bitter sweet, but am in touch daily with our other online kp friend MaryLou and we are supporting each other through it. She has met Joan and is grieving too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe some on need to have a'come to Jesus' talk with him. --- sam


From the bit I've heard, he would try to shout you down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is good that you and Jodi have each other for support. Sending good wishes to both of you! Glad the swelling is down and the bruising will fade eventually (mine too about 2 weeks). I'm assuming Deuce is better since he is out playing in the snow.



gagesmom said:


> 4:10pm and I have a roast and sweet potatoes ready to go in the oven at 4:30. I have invited Jodi down for supper. She is having a hard go of it with her ex as well.
> 
> Swelling is down. Just bruising.
> 
> Deuce and I out playing in the snow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad that you both are better! Yes, the weather everywhere seems to really be odd as of late. I don't like the huge temperature drops either.



Railyn said:


> It is New Years Day and Ray and I are being lazy. He has been home since Thursday and is doing well. I was so afraid of his coming home in that he can get stubborn when he doesn't feel well and that can cause problems but he has behaved himself. I am glad that he is home. I am feeling better myself. I did have a terrible night Friday, coughed my head off and really felt miserable but that was the end of it. I am feeling OK but still don't have much energy. Oh well, if the house gets too messy my granddaughter will clean it. We haven't done Christmas yet and frankly don't care if we don't ever do it.
> Our Texas weather has been something. it was about 80F on Christmas and had been for most of the week. Then a cold front blew in and it dropped about 30 degrees in one day. Crazy weather. I don't like that sudden drop. Really makes me ache. Enough griping.
> Hope everyone has a great 2017. 2016 wasn't too bad for us so I hope the new year will be just as good.
> Must run and finish up dinner. Take care and happy knitting. Marilyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for posting that Kate, I hadn't seen it before and it's lovely, and very true.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hope your first day of the new year was a good one, y'all.
> 
> I cooked a half ham, made candied sweet potatoes, whole berry cranberry sauce, and sweet corn. These are not typical New Year's food items but what we had in the house. Besides, I prepped and cooked 10# of sauerkraut and 2 pork butt roasts for Elm's lunch tomorrow--to wish them a safe and prosperous 2017. Added sliced, peeled apples, small-sliced onions, brown sugar and chardonnay wine after I'd drained most of the juice from the kraut and then added a few cups of water to keep from ruining the kraut by cooking it dry. I buried the roasts into the kraut and then baked it for about 4-5 hours at 325*F. Now I have to find a place to keep it cool without freezing it tonight. I only have a few hours to get it reheated at Elm in the morning before it's time to serve lunch--plus I need to see about bagged lunches and have no idea how much help I'll have to get it all ready to serve or even what else I'll use to round out the meal as sides and dessert.
> 
> ...


Your guests at Elm will have a wonderful meal today. Tim has probably been bored and is anxious to get back. Our students here won't be going back to school until next week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are definitely enjoying ourselves. We went with another couple today to a local steak house. Very good food! Played 13 card bingo tonight for the first time. 1 deck of cards, 10 dimes and 4 quarters each. 1 person is a caller. (Well, 2 decks for 4 people) Caller uses 1 deck to turn up and call each card. You each get 13 cards from 1 deck. First one out of cards calls bingo. When you get down to 1 card, you hold it up. Loosers pay up a dime for the first 5 hands, Quarter for the next 2 hands, then we take a break. Then repeat. It was fun! And I didn't have to think.
> 
> I won't catch up tonight. We are leaving early tomorrow to work our way across Texas. Beautiful country so far!


It does sound like fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew's cat drawing is really progressing nicely. Freddie looks like such a sweet soul.



pacer said:


> Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your meal looks so good....making me hungry!


gagesmom said:


> Marilyn I am happy to hear that Ray is home ☺
> 
> Jodi and I had a delicious supper and had a few laughs. ????????
> 
> We took Deuce out after supper and he thought that was the greatest thing. Two of us to play with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Kathy for the info on the apple cider vinegar; you're the second person to mention Braggs brand which I've never heard of around here. I ended up getting a quart of WhiteHouse brand. I'm planning on trying to drink some with water to start out each day.



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have almost all of my things back in the van. Will need to get things in their places but can do that in the morning. Just a few things to put in when I get a load. Didn't get much organizing done of the yarn but it will happen one day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gee...thanks Sam; I think! LOL



thewren said:


> i'll ride along and push you out gwen - always happy to help a friend along. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm right there with you Kaye Jo. I am going to start again at the YWCO tomorrow (tues.) with their Arthritis Water program. Wish me luck and anyone wanting to keep after me to go feel free! When doing the other water exercise program it was really getting too intense and painful so this program has been suggested to me by a friend. I just need someone to push me to go consistently! Funny how I used to willingly go to the gym on an average of 3 times a week to do weight training and cardio and actually enjoyed but but the last 6/7 years just don't enjoy it anymore. Anyway, am going to really try to be more active and get some pounds off.


Poledra65 said:


> I love the idea of being dedicated like Jillian Michaels or someone but I know that the reality is that I will probably never be a natural exerciser, I have to really work at going even when I am going regularly, if I can find an excuse not to, I'll take it. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Warmer temperatures today and tomorrow with possible rain but then it is to get cold and chance of flurries starting Wednesday through the end of the week. Hoping he doesn't have to deal with ice on any of the roads. Driving these roads this time of the year can be a problem sometimes. I just drive slower. I am fortunate to drive to work before many of the people are out driving so if I do slip and slide I don't hit other cars.


Sounds like it will be following him and hit you all about the time he gets ready to head back this way, hopefully he'll won't be coming back into it. 
It is a good thing about you going to work early, you miss the rush and can take your time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds like a good New Year's day meal to me. We had leftover chicken for lunch and snack foods for dinner. I wanted to get the miniature sausages and meatballs out of the refrigerator. I had some cubed cheese to go with it and I ate some cucumbers with tomatoes as well. Today will be our big meal with turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes and green beans. DS#1 had to work until 6:30 on New Year's day and I did not want a large meal to eat at 7 PM so we agreed to do our big meal today since we don't go back to work until tomorrow.


Enjoy your day!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all and Happy New Year to everyone.
> 
> I'm sitting here watching the Rose Parade - I love watching it and this used to be the time I would take down the Christmas tree. Since we spend a lot of time at our DD#1's house during the holidays Bob and I decided that putting up and taking down a 7 ft tree for just us wasn't worth the amount of work it takes. If I can ever find a small tree that I like, I may get it and just dig out some of our favorite decorations for it. In the next year or two, I'm going to get all the Christmas decorations down in the summer and let the girls and the grand kids pick the ones they want to have and get rid of the rest.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about the two deaths. Condolences to you on the loss of your nephew and to your daughter on the loss of her friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear Paula, condolences to you re the sad start to the year. It seems so much worse when it's Christmas and New Year I feel. I've lost a dear friend too, he passed on 22nd December, and as we are away couldn't get to funeral. Between November 16 and 22 December we've lost 3 family and friends. Hugs!


Condolences to you too on the loss of your family and friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Brrrrrr! That's unbelievably cold, I would die! After reading that I won't complain when we get slight frosts in winter.
> But you do acclimatise as you say, and dress accordingly.
> Down here in the South Island the air is drier and no humidity as such. Up in the north where Julie and I live it's very sticky and humid, drains the energy in summer!


We rarely get humid weather in summer. In winter it's so dry my fingers crack & I use buckets if hand lotion????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our shoulders are always here for you Paula. So sad about both deaths. Sending virtual hugs for all involved.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all and Happy New Year to everyone.
> 
> I'm sitting here watching the Rose Parade - I love watching it and this used to be the time I would take down the Christmas tree. Since we spend a lot of time at our DD#1's house during the holidays Bob and I decided that putting up and taking down a 7 ft tree for just us wasn't worth the amount of work it takes. If I can ever find a small tree that I like, I may get it and just dig out some of our favorite decorations for it. In the next year or two, I'm going to get all the Christmas decorations down in the summer and let the girls and the grand kids pick the ones they want to have and get rid of the rest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will look forward to that trip you make for sure!


angelam said:


> I'm on my way. Maybe 2018 will be the year! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all and Happy New Year to everyone.
> 
> I'm sitting here watching the Rose Parade - I love watching it and this used to be the time I would take down the Christmas tree. Since we spend a lot of time at our DD#1's house during the holidays Bob and I decided that putting up and taking down a 7 ft tree for just us wasn't worth the amount of work it takes. If I can ever find a small tree that I like, I may get it and just dig out some of our favorite decorations for it. In the next year or two, I'm going to get all the Christmas decorations down in the summer and let the girls and the grand kids pick the ones they want to have and get rid of the rest.
> 
> ...


Good idea for the Christmas decorations, I'm sure the kids will enjoy that. 
So sorry about the loss of friendship for your daughter as well as the friend, both incidents are sad. 
Also sorry about the loss of your nephew, hard anytime but just as he seems to be getting his life on track. 
Hugs and prayers for all the family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear Paula, condolences to you re the sad start to the year. It seems so much worse when it's Christmas and New Year I feel. I've lost a dear friend too, he passed on 22nd December, and as we are away couldn't get to funeral. Between November 16 and 22 December we've lost 3 family and friends. Hugs!


I'm so sorry about your latest loss. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did a controlled hang gliding (was attached to a cable but you did have to make yourself jump off and then land correctly. It was definitely awesome. Also did some parasailing which was super fun.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up. Off to check the digest, get some late lunch, and check my email...may even get some knitting in! TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, it's been hard but the holiday has helped a lot. Can't bring myself to delete my online friend Joan Msvette email, and look daily to see if she's written! Not ever meeting her in person is very bitter sweet, but am in touch daily with our other online kp friend MaryLou and we are supporting each other through it. She has met Joan and is grieving too.


I haven't been able to make myself delete my Aunts contact from my phone, I've thought about it a couple times and almost pushed the delete button a couple times, then couldn't do it. Take you time, if you never stop looking to see if she's written, that's okay. 
Comforting hugs, I think we could all use a couple {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> 4:10pm and I have a roast and sweet potatoes ready to go in the oven at 4:30. I have invited Jodi down for supper. She is having a hard go of it with her ex as well.
> 
> Swelling is down. Just bruising.
> 
> Deuce and I out playing in the snow.


Deuce is a cutie!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ativan(?) works well also. the only time i have much anxiety is when my breathing isn't right. i always carry a rescue inhaler and a vial of ativan. --- sam


I took that for a while--wonderful stuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you Kaye Jo. I am going to start again at the YWCO tomorrow (tues.) with their Arthritis Water program. Wish me luck and anyone wanting to keep after me to go feel free! When doing the other water exercise program it was really getting too intense and painful so this program has been suggested to me by a friend. I just need someone to push me to go consistently! Funny how I used to willingly go to the gym on an average of 3 times a week to do weight training and cardio and actually enjoyed but but the last 6/7 years just don't enjoy it anymore. Anyway, am going to really try to be more active and get some pounds off.


I have a dry erase board and when I try to have a routine every day/week, I right down what I plan to do each day, then check it off, make sure it's in a place where everyone in the household see's and don't cheat, you don't want them too see a bunch of blank spaces where you didn't go. It actually works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So is the train line unusable as well? and if so what are they doing?
> I thought it was that train line- it was so beautiful.
> 
> And yes I haven't made it to bed. But I have done Facebook and the digest! Still a couple of digests behind but I think heading to bed would be best as it is Tuesday here now.


Yes the trainline is seriously damaged- there are containers from a freight-train that got stranded, that has apparently been looted, and some small communities may still not have a way in or out. Tuesday nearly 8-30a.m., and I am having difficulty waking up, forecast 25* and muggy. Not my favourite sort of day. 
I think Fan and Stu are crossing the Strait today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> We had a sleeting snow this morning, stopped now. Will wait until daylight to snowblow the driveway and walks. Hoping that Julie will be able to get her knitting needle fixed today. Healing thoughts to all. Hope this new year will be kinder and more peaceful than past year seems to have been.


The Banks are not functioning fully yet, Joyce, so I have to exercise patience at least 
one more day- I have started a third Guernsey in some genuine Alice Starmore Scottish Fleet wool I was gifted, meantime. Definitely still in Gansey mode. Still no ability to get photos downloaded.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are right Julie. It's her loss but such a shame that you and your grandchildren had to miss out


So much missed opportunity- but so be it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yes he is.


Had not seen one for rather a long time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, condolesences for loss of your nephew and DD's friend. Be safe, weather conditions so had on driving in winter in your area.
> Fan, so sorry for your losses. Glad you could get away for awhile.


From me too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sitting in line for ferry across the strait it's 12c and raining not exactly summer weather.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

budasha said:


> Just watching the Rose Bowl Parade. The floats are just amazing..so beautiful. Looks to be cool there.


It *is* cool there/here, Budasha. Probably the low 50's, dark and cloudy as well. I didn't hurry to wake up because I thought they would re-broadcast the parade as usual, but they didn't, switched to a hockey game in St. Louis. The Rose Queen is a school friend of my youngest grandson (Temple City High School) so I was interested in seeing her, but I was too late. I'm sure they will show her at the football game as well, but I'm not a big fan of football and am not willing to have it on in the background just on the off chance I'll get a glimpse. Even the colors of the flowers on the floats seemed muted, just that kind of day. It's sort of an odd day, neither regular day nor holiday, no mail delivery--all so the passing parade wouldn't disturb the horses outside the churches of Pasadena yesterday! I can't seem to settle to anything, neither a holiday activity nor an every-day one, and feel as though I might as well go back to bed for a good nap because I'm not going to accomplish anything. Nonetheless, Happy New Year to all, and may it be a peaceful one!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy cow, watching Taxi Driver and doing a puzzle and fell asleep in the chair.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, I am sorry that your banks are not yet functioning ..they, like ours, and everything else except my paper boy, are on holiday.
Snowing again, another 2 inches. I expect to do one more blow of the driveway before going to bed as I have an 06:30 case in the morning. 
So sorry for the sorrow from the deaths. Prayers for comfort and peace. 
Matthew, you are a talented artist. I thank you for sharing your progress with us.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> i really think she is the dysfunctional one - and it is time for her to face reality. my family was dysfunctional before dysfunctional was a word - but i came to realize that my parents did the best they could - themselves being raised by victorian parents is was the only way they knew. one cannot sit around in self-puty and woe is me parties - you recognize your growing up years for what they were - glad for the happy times - and you move ahead and leave the past in the past. --- sam


Amen


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula, how tragic to have so much sadness all at once. My sincere condolences. Not a nice ending for last year or beginning to this one. May it get better from here for the year to come. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow, watching Taxi Driver and doing a puzzle and fell asleep in the chair.


I fall asleep almost every time I settle down tomwatch something. Geez, I must be getting old, or sometHing. ????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flokrejci said:


> It *is* cool there/here, Budasha. Probably the low 50's, dark and cloudy as well. I didn't hurry to wake up because I thought they would re-broadcast the parade as usual, but they didn't, switched to a hockey game in St. Louis. The Rose Queen is a school friend of my youngest grandson (Temple City High School) so I was interested in seeing her, but I was too late. I'm sure they will show her at the football game as well, but I'm not a big fan of football and am not willing to have it on in the background just on the off chance I'll get a glimpse. Even the colors of the flowers on the floats seemed muted, just that kind of day. It's sort of an odd day, neither regular day nor holiday, no mail delivery--all so the passing parade wouldn't disturb the horses outside the churches of Pasadena yesterday! I can't seem to settle to anything, neither a holiday activity nor an every-day one, and feel as though I might as well go back to bed for a good nap because I'm not going to accomplish anything. Nonetheless, Happy New Year to all, and may it be a peaceful one!


Go here and you can see the court being chosen, then the coronation, etc.
http://m.youtube.com/results?q=rose%20bowl%20parade%20queen%202017%20&sm=3
This one shows the 1940 Rose Queen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Sitting in line for ferry across the strait it's 12c and raining not exactly summer weather.


It has been so much fun sharing in your trip. You are getting closer to home, but it really has been an amazing trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not following your train of thought well. Having difficulty decoding the sentence with DIL in it.
> I fully agree about the earthquakes- you do learn to live with them, though, and the people of Kaikoura are showing remarkable resillience. There was a very heartening segment on the news tonight showing how people in Christchurch are going out of their way to visit and spend a few dollars to help the community.


When I married my husband I took care of making sure his whole family got taken care of as if I was their dauGhter. Don't know if you understand that, but my DIL does not do that. If it has to do with us, it is only up to my son. I treated his parents like they were mine but I am obviously the MIL. I am thinking saying MIL is self explanatory. Not the mother/daughter relationship I had hoped for, but I do love her. Just saying that there is a daughter involved here but she is not of the same thinking I was. DH's family got cakes, cards and presents because of me. I somehow thought the same would happen for us but as it turns out, that has not happened. I sure don't mean to compare it with your situation Julie, as yours is quite different, just explaining what I meant by MIL and not getting a present. Perhaps I still haven't explained well enougH LOL, but have tried. I think this is the first year I haven't gotten a present or card, so I shouldn't complain at all. I think I have rambled and not clear at all ????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you, I think not, they've already proven scientifically that a dog isn't completely trustworthy house broken until about 9 months old, like a baby they have to grow into it, to an extent.


I agree, Lucy is 7 1/2 months, and is good the majority of the time, but still has an accident every once in a great while. Though usually it's our fault for not realizing she is trying to tell us she needs to go out. She won't bark or anything, she just starts acting up and jumping on us and being in general naughty and ignoring her chewies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all and Happy New Year to everyone.
> 
> I'm sitting here watching the Rose Parade - I love watching it and this used to be the time I would take down the Christmas tree. Since we spend a lot of time at our DD#1's house during the holidays Bob and I decided that putting up and taking down a 7 ft tree for just us wasn't worth the amount of work it takes. If I can ever find a small tree that I like, I may get it and just dig out some of our favorite decorations for it. In the next year or two, I'm going to get all the Christmas decorations down in the summer and let the girls and the grand kids pick the ones they want to have and get rid of the rest.
> 
> ...


My condolences on your losses, 44 is much to young to be gone. So sad. Hope you have good roads for your travels


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Safe travels travels to all out there on the roads.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's what we are here for paula - you come cry on our shoulders any time you need to. tons of healing energy to you and bob and the family of david - sorrowful times - healing hugs to you all. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all and Happy New Year to everyone.
> 
> I'm sitting here watching the Rose Parade - I love watching it and this used to be the time I would take down the Christmas tree. Since we spend a lot of time at our DD#1's house during the holidays Bob and I decided that putting up and taking down a 7 ft tree for just us wasn't worth the amount of work it takes. If I can ever find a small tree that I like, I may get it and just dig out some of our favorite decorations for it. In the next year or two, I'm going to get all the Christmas decorations down in the summer and let the girls and the grand kids pick the ones they want to have and get rid of the rest.
> 
> ...


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you for the youtube links; it was fun to see some of the events introducing the queen and her court and leading up to today, their big day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lot of loss in a very short time. i hope this trip has helped you to rest and relax and enjoy life. getting back to the usual routine when you get home should help also. continue to do nice things for the both of you. --- sam



Fan said:


> Dear Paula, condolences to you re the sad start to the year. It seems so much worse when it's Christmas and New Year I feel. I've lost a dear friend too, he passed on 22nd December, and as we are away couldn't get to funeral. Between November 16 and 22 December we've lost 3 family and friends. Hugs!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flokrejci said:


> Thank you for the youtube links; it was fun to see some of the events introducing the queen and her court and leading up to today, their big day!


So glad you were able to see that, especially with your personal connection.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - really it is - how does one work with a man like that? --- sam



budasha said:


> From the bit I've heard, he would try to shout you down.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fm and colitis. Really? How fun! And of course wind is a howling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is that supposed to do gwen? and what are the proportions? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Kathy for the info on the apple cider vinegar; you're the second person to mention Braggs brand which I've never heard of around here. I ended up getting a quart of WhiteHouse brand. I'm planning on trying to drink some with water to start out each day.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a quick stop, not sure if I'll be on KP much in the next while. Got a phone call early this am from my cousins son. She is in hospiral and unresponsive. She has been more like a sister to me than a cousin. Short version is this, she was diagnosed with lung cancer, got through the chemo and radiation, cancer had shrunk. All had left her very weak. Somewhere in all this, she was hit with pneumonia, got better, continued with treatments only to end up with lungs full of pneumonia, had her on 15 liters of oxygen yesterday. yes, they said 15! When she moved in the bed oxygen levels dropped down to 60. Antibiotics not working. She begged them to just stop everything and let her go on. So today has been a just wait day. It will not be long before she is gone. Please send prayers for her boys.


Hugs at this time of sadness. Know that someone will be here to listen and chat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know i wouldn't really do that gwen - because i would be in the same boat - too afraid to jump. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Gee...thanks Sam; I think! LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I almost have the house ready for our trip. I like to come home to a clean house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've heard it used both for cheering &looking depending on the rest of the sentence.
> 
> The expression that really made me laugh was from one of our South African doctors, one morning he told us he had to run home & "knock up" his visiting girlfriend???? Here that means to "make pregnant " & there apparently "to wake up". He certainly got a few strange looks until we sorted that out????


While I do know the waking up like you it means to get pregnant. Here rooting can lead to being knocked up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the difference between a guernsey and a gansey? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Banks are not functioning fully yet, Joyce, so I have to exercise patience at least
> one more day- I have started a third Guernsey in some genuine Alice Starmore Scottish Fleet wool I was gifted, meantime. Definitely still in Gansey mode. Still no ability to get photos downloaded.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is your january ufo? --- sam


socks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice of you to stop by flo - it is good to see you - hopefully you might visit more often in the new year. i missed the parade also. to comfortable in bed. --- sam



flokrejci said:


> It *is* cool there/here, Budasha. Probably the low 50's, dark and cloudy as well. I didn't hurry to wake up because I thought they would re-broadcast the parade as usual, but they didn't, switched to a hockey game in St. Louis. The Rose Queen is a school friend of my youngest grandson (Temple City High School) so I was interested in seeing her, but I was too late. I'm sure they will show her at the football game as well, but I'm not a big fan of football and am not willing to have it on in the background just on the off chance I'll get a glimpse. Even the colors of the flowers on the floats seemed muted, just that kind of day. It's sort of an odd day, neither regular day nor holiday, no mail delivery--all so the passing parade wouldn't disturb the horses outside the churches of Pasadena yesterday! I can't seem to settle to anything, neither a holiday activity nor an every-day one, and feel as though I might as well go back to bed for a good nap because I'm not going to accomplish anything. Nonetheless, Happy New Year to all, and may it be a peaceful one!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you the same height? --- sam


He's about 10 inches taller than me. But I guess it is easier to iron with the board too low than too high


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

robert and i went to see that movie - at the end when he starts up the stairs i think half the theater got up and left - i watched it through my fingers - i think it has to be the most violent ending i have ever seen. i still remember the blood dripping off the edge of the steps. one movie i don't need to see again. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow, watching Taxi Driver and doing a puzzle and fell asleep in the chair.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

6:30 case? what do you do flyty1n? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Julie, I am sorry that your banks are not yet functioning ..they, like ours, and everything else except my paper boy, are on holiday.
> Snowing again, another 2 inches. I expect to do one more blow of the driveway before going to bed as I have an 06:30 case in the morning.
> So sorry for the sorrow from the deaths. Prayers for comfort and peace.
> Matthew, you are a talented artist. I thank you for sharing your progress with us.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> He's so funny, he caught himself watching fishing on both the tv and his phone at the same time and made himself put down the phone. lolol
> Just a small addiction going on there. lol


 :sm01: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They do say it's the hardest language to learn, just because of the multiple spellings and meanings.


Let alone trying to work out our plurals. Even words that look the same aren't when it comes to plurals. House=houses but is mouse mouses? 
Or what about staff, if it referring to workers it remains as staff but if a walking stick type it is staves. And how do you know which words don't change to pluralize them?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Phyllis was something like that - she always spent more on her family than mine - and we always spent the most time with her family. she never realized i enjoyed going 'home' also. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> When I married my husband I took care of making sure his whole family got taken care of as if I was their dauGhter. Don't know if you understand that, but my DIL does not do that. If it has to do with us, it is only up to my son. I treated his parents like they were mine but I am obviously the MIL. I am thinking saying MIL is self explanatory. Not the mother/daughter relationship I had hoped for, but I do love her. Just saying that there is a daughter involved here but she is not of the same thinking I was. DH's family got cakes, cards and presents because of me. I somehow thought the same would happen for us but as it turns out, that has not happened. I sure don't mean to compare it with your situation Julie, as yours is quite different, just explaining what I meant by MIL and not getting a present. Perhaps I still haven't explained well enougH LOL, but have tried. I think this is the first year I haven't gotten a present or card, so I shouldn't complain at all. I think I have rambled and not clear at all ????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> 6:30 case? what do you do flyty1n? --- sam


I am a CRNA, that is a certified registered nurse anesthetist. I am still working, though hope to retire this year. I put people under anesthesia, keep them stable and anesthetized, and awaken them when the surgery is finished. We do lots of mommy make overs which take 5-8 hours.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5 45pm here and I got out to do a few groceries today. Also stopped at the Dollorama and got a picture frame for Gages certificate from Karate. 
It is hanging in his room and I hope it is a subtle hint of his achievement thus far. Hoping that he will rethink continuing Karate. 

Greg msgd today at 4 and asked if there is Karate tonight. (I don't honestly think it starts back up til 9th). I msgd back and said I didn't think so and Gage wasn't interested in continuing. Said you are more them welcome to come and see him though. Will see. I am honestly quite surprised that he would remember. 

Cast on last night for...
Perfect baby boy or girl aran jacket by Marianna Mel. Will make this one in mint green and another in a girl color. Will post progress later on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have spent most of the day in bed - i got up about ten - and by two i was just pooped - so took a nap until almost five. not sure what that is all about. i realize i don't have much stamina but certainly going to phyllis's last night for dinner didn't tire me out that much. i was weary when i got home but didn't feel that bad. need to get some fat and muscle mass on this body - i have little of both. but i'm still kicking. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are going to think i am really stupid - what is a mommy makeover? are you working for a plastic surgeon? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I am a CRNA, that is a certified registered nurse anesthetist. I am still working, though hope to retire this year. I put people under anesthesia, keep them stable and anesthetized, and awaken them when the surgery is finished. We do lots of mommy make overs which take 5-8 hours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this knit 'woven look' pattern - i'm thinking scarf or afghan. i really like this stitch. and it doesn't sound that difficult. --- sam

http://www.knitca.com/slipstitch14?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Inspiring%2520stitch%2520pattern%2520to%2520kick%2520start%2520the%2520new%2520year


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is something to add to your knitting list for christmas next year - gwen - hannah would look great in this. --- sam

http://www.nobleknits.com/tahki-tucson-joie-de-vivre-pullover-knitting-pattern-pdf/?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=38efe3bd50-pullovers&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-38efe3bd50-35477713


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all and Happy New Year to everyone.
> 
> I'm sitting here watching the Rose Parade - I love watching it and this used to be the time I would take down the Christmas tree. Since we spend a lot of time at our DD#1's house during the holidays Bob and I decided that putting up and taking down a 7 ft tree for just us wasn't worth the amount of work it takes. If I can ever find a small tree that I like, I may get it and just dig out some of our favorite decorations for it. In the next year or two, I'm going to get all the Christmas decorations down in the summer and let the girls and the grand kids pick the ones they want to have and get rid of the rest.
> 
> ...


Not at all surprising that you are feeling down after that end to last year. Look at it as the end of last year not the start of this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Love both the sweater and stitch links Sam!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks! Poledra is your mom still alive? I know that if my dh had gotten his leukemia any earlier he wouldn't have been alive now. These are brand new drugs he is on.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wingspan in progress. This morning it doesn't look so wild to me but hopefully someone in my family will claim it. I give most of the stuff I make to family members and charities.


Oh wow! So bright and beautiful. Someone will definitely love this.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

A mommy makeover is tailored to meet the needs of the patient. It includes a liposuction, in which fat is suctioned from the flanks, back,abdomen and sometimes the upper arms, then an abdominoplasty in which the pendulous abdomen area is removed and then the edges sutured back together, and usually, but not always, breast makeover or mastopexy. Yes, we have many different plastic surgeons who use the surgery center where I work. Most of our mommy makeovers stay overnight with our special care nurses who have extra experience in caring for these patients. The results are excellent, but there are, as with any surgery, risks associated with such a long surgery and anesthetic. Our center is really a mini hospital in that it has all the equipment we need to care for these patients. We also do lots of dental restorations on little kids 1-9 or so who have teeth in such poor repair that they must be done under an anesthetic. We also do lots of cataract surgery as well. It is a fun job as no two days are usually the same as the anesthetists and anesthesiologists rotate rooms so one doesn't do all the same thing all the time. We always have 4-5 rooms going at a time with an anesthesiologist (MD anesthesia person) and 3-4 nurse anesthetists doing the cases. 
Note: the United States uses nurse anesthetists. Other countries do not Training is a 4 year nursing degree, then 1 year in advanced practice as an RN, then 2 years of anesthesia training. Then one passes a certifying examination and a DEA exam and must re-certify with continuing education every 2 years. Sorry, I bet that was too much information. Thanks for asking. I love what I do, though at times it is high stress.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this knit 'woven look' pattern - i'm thinking scarf or afghan. i really like this stitch. and it doesn't sound that difficult. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/slipstitch14?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Inspiring%2520stitch%2520pattern%2520to%2520kick%2520start%2520the%2520new%2520year


Does look good- and reversible.

Well timed. I have just finished the Tea Party and the cricket is starting with the players coming out onto the field now.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks, everyone for the "tea and sympathy" - the funeral today was not as bad as I thought it might be. I was ok until Belinda's younger son came up, hugged me and called me Grandma - that got to me and I cried. She really was a lovely girl, but she made a lot of bad choices. She never was very healthy even in her teen-age years. Her best friend told us that she was facing yet another surgery, I think her poor body just gave out. Beth was a mess, I know she regretted the loss of the friendship, but that was the result of one of Belinda's bad choices, and it cost her a good friend. The good thing is that Beth reconnected with some girls that she had lost track of over the years. They have exchanged phone numbers and facebook info, and they are planning to get together for lunch soon. Now we are just waiting until tomorrow to see if Beth can get Friday off - then we will decide whether we will all go together, or in separate cars. Becki's boss gave her the day off as soon as she told him, Beth goes back to work tomorrow. It looks like the weather will cooperate and just be chilly but no snow. 

I hear Bob rattling things in the kitchen, so I guess I should go see about dinner. 
Thanks, again. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> It *is* cool there/here, Budasha. Probably the low 50's, dark and cloudy as well. I didn't hurry to wake up because I thought they would re-broadcast the parade as usual, but they didn't, switched to a hockey game in St. Louis. The Rose Queen is a school friend of my youngest grandson (Temple City High School) so I was interested in seeing her, but I was too late. I'm sure they will show her at the football game as well, but I'm not a big fan of football and am not willing to have it on in the background just on the off chance I'll get a glimpse. Even the colors of the flowers on the floats seemed muted, just that kind of day. It's sort of an odd day, neither regular day nor holiday, no mail delivery--all so the passing parade wouldn't disturb the horses outside the churches of Pasadena yesterday! I can't seem to settle to anything, neither a holiday activity nor an every-day one, and feel as though I might as well go back to bed for a good nap because I'm not going to accomplish anything. Nonetheless, Happy New Year to all, and may it be a peaceful one!


Happy New Year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, I am sorry that your banks are not yet functioning ..they, like ours, and everything else except my paper boy, are on holiday.
> Snowing again, another 2 inches. I expect to do one more blow of the driveway before going to bed as I have an 06:30 case in the morning.
> So sorry for the sorrow from the deaths. Prayers for comfort and peace.
> Matthew, you are a talented artist. I thank you for sharing your progress with us.


You get used to the summer holiday shut-downs. Once upon a time there was a law that stopped shops from selling toilet paper at the weekend. NZ has had some odd laws.
Hope all goes well with you early start.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sweater would look very good on you daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Love both the sweater and stitch links Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I married my husband I took care of making sure his whole family got taken care of as if I was their dauGhter. Don't know if you understand that, but my DIL does not do that. If it has to do with us, it is only up to my son. I treated his parents like they were mine but I am obviously the MIL. I am thinking saying MIL is self explanatory. Not the mother/daughter relationship I had hoped for, but I do love her. Just saying that there is a daughter involved here but she is not of the same thinking I was. DH's family got cakes, cards and presents because of me. I somehow thought the same would happen for us but as it turns out, that has not happened. I sure don't mean to compare it with your situation Julie, as yours is quite different, just explaining what I meant by MIL and not getting a present. Perhaps I still haven't explained well enougH LOL, but have tried. I think this is the first year I haven't gotten a present or card, so I shouldn't complain at all. I think I have rambled and not clear at all ????


I think I see your point now.
I am sorry you got nothing, but ad you say it's not happened before.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I married my husband I took care of making sure his whole family got taken care of as if I was their dauGhter. Don't know if you understand that, but my DIL does not do that. If it has to do with us, it is only up to my son. I treated his parents like they were mine but I am obviously the MIL. I am thinking saying MIL is self explanatory. Not the mother/daughter relationship I had hoped for, but I do love her. Just saying that there is a daughter involved here but she is not of the same thinking I was. DH's family got cakes, cards and presents because of me. I somehow thought the same would happen for us but as it turns out, that has not happened. I sure don't mean to compare it with your situation Julie, as yours is quite different, just explaining what I meant by MIL and not getting a present. Perhaps I still haven't explained well enougH LOL, but have tried. I think this is the first year I haven't gotten a present or card, so I shouldn't complain at all. I think I have rambled and not clear at all ????


same us true here..I was the family secretary making sure that cards and gifts were on time. One DD was the same for her in-laws and the other was not: Bet you can guess who had the better relationship. Our DDIL leaves the it up to our son (but I think she reminds him until it's done.) Each to her own; with both working full time, the duties are split differently.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A lot better thank you April . Can even brush my hair now without my head hurting . Don't know who was looking the scruffiest Mishka or me


Hee hee ! I can remember one of my first migraines where my hair was to bottom of shoulder blades and curly. Scruffy was polite for my hair that day. DM was about to take me to docs and suggested I brush my hair. DSF, also a migraine sufferer, shot that down fast. No way was a brush going near my head until after I recovered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the difference between a guernsey and a gansey? --- sam


They are one and the same thing, I think Gansey may be dialectal- it is common in Scotland.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I fall asleep almost every time I settle down tomwatch something. Geez, I must be getting old, or sometHing. ????????????


I'm going with "or something". lolol It's the holidays and weather that's doing it, it's a grey day here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here we are sitting on ferry and it's quite foggy with a bit of a swell on the water. Plenty of good food and drink etc and movies for kids, not too bad and quite relaxing really.
About another hour and half to go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> It *is* cool there/here, Budasha. Probably the low 50's, dark and cloudy as well. I didn't hurry to wake up because I thought they would re-broadcast the parade as usual, but they didn't, switched to a hockey game in St. Louis. The Rose Queen is a school friend of my youngest grandson (Temple City High School) so I was interested in seeing her, but I was too late. I'm sure they will show her at the football game as well, but I'm not a big fan of football and am not willing to have it on in the background just on the off chance I'll get a glimpse. Even the colors of the flowers on the floats seemed muted, just that kind of day. It's sort of an odd day, neither regular day nor holiday, no mail delivery--all so the passing parade wouldn't disturb the horses outside the churches of Pasadena yesterday! I can't seem to settle to anything, neither a holiday activity nor an every-day one, and feel as though I might as well go back to bed for a good nap because I'm not going to accomplish anything. Nonetheless, Happy New Year to all, and may it be a peaceful one!


I didn't see the Rose Queen either. The parade was already in progress when I found it. I had expected it to be on yesterday so wasn't really looking for it today...just stumbled across it. One thing I didn't like was the announcer at the end. He started pulling out the flowers behind him and tossing them. I'm not sure if it was intended for people to do that but I was thinking of all the hard work that went into the arrangement. As for the temperature, I would take 50 here, although it was about 40 today. And a Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds like an exciting job. i don't need liposuction except on my stomach - but i could use some fat on my butt - i suffer greatly from noassatall - maybe i could hold up my pants with a belt instead of braces. maybe a little face restoration - filling in the spots that have sunk in. i want to look 21 again. rotflmao --- sam



flyty1n said:


> A mommy makeover is tailored to meet the needs of the patient. It includes a liposuction, in which fat is suctioned from the flanks, back,abdomen and sometimes the upper arms, then an abdominoplasty in which the pendulous abdomen area is removed and then the edges sutured back together, and usually, but not always, breast makeover or mastopexy. Yes, we have many different plastic surgeons who use the surgery center where I work. Most of our mommy makeovers stay overnight with our special care nurses who have extra experience in caring for these patients. The results are excellent, but there are, as with any surgery, risks associated with such a long surgery and anesthetic. Our center is really a mini hospital in that it has all the equipment we need to care for these patients. We also do lots of dental restorations on little kids 1-9 or so who have teeth in such poor repair that they must be done under an anesthetic. We also do lots of cataract surgery as well. It is a fun job as no two days are usually the same as the anesthetists and anesthesiologists rotate rooms so one doesn't do all the same thing all the time. We always have 4-5 rooms going at a time with an anesthesiologist (MD anesthesia person) and 3-4 nurse anesthetists doing the cases.
> Note: the United States uses nurse anesthetists. Other countries do not Training is a 4 year nursing degree, then 1 year in advanced practice as an RN, then 2 years of anesthesia training. Then one passes a certifying examination and a DEA exam and must re-certify with continuing education every 2 years. Sorry, I bet that was too much information. Thanks for asking. I love what I do, though at times it is high stress.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Go here and you can see the court being chosen, then the coronation, etc.
> http://m.youtube.com/results?q=rose%20bowl%20parade%20queen%202017%20&sm=3
> This one shows the 1940 Rose Queen.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you all mountains of hugs - and i hope the funeral friday goes well. a safe trip to all of you. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks, everyone for the "tea and sympathy" - the funeral today was not as bad as I thought it might be. I was ok until Belinda's younger son came up, hugged me and called me Grandma - that got to me and I cried. She really was a lovely girl, but she made a lot of bad choices. She never was very healthy even in her teen-age years. Her best friend told us that she was facing yet another surgery, I think her poor body just gave out. Beth was a mess, I know she regretted the loss of the friendship, but that was the result of one of Belinda's bad choices, and it cost her a good friend. The good thing is that Beth reconnected with some girls that she had lost track of over the years. They have exchanged phone numbers and facebook info, and they are planning to get together for lunch soon. Now we are just waiting until tomorrow to see if Beth can get Friday off - then we will decide whether we will all go together, or in separate cars. Becki's boss gave her the day off as soon as she told him, Beth goes back to work tomorrow. It looks like the weather will cooperate and just be chilly but no snow.
> 
> I hear Bob rattling things in the kitchen, so I guess I should go see about dinner.
> Thanks, again. Hugs, Paula


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So are you planning a trip that requires use of the passport? I've never left the USA though would love to travel. Heck, I'd even settle for traveling around the USA!


As much as I want to travel and visit across the globe, I settle for internet visits, so much less expensive. I still need to explore my own country first as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I married my husband I took care of making sure his whole family got taken care of as if I was their dauGhter. Don't know if you understand that, but my DIL does not do that. If it has to do with us, it is only up to my son. I treated his parents like they were mine but I am obviously the MIL. I am thinking saying MIL is self explanatory. Not the mother/daughter relationship I had hoped for, but I do love her. Just saying that there is a daughter involved here but she is not of the same thinking I was. DH's family got cakes, cards and presents because of me. I somehow thought the same would happen for us but as it turns out, that has not happened. I sure don't mean to compare it with your situation Julie, as yours is quite different, just explaining what I meant by MIL and not getting a present. Perhaps I still haven't explained well enougH LOL, but have tried. I think this is the first year I haven't gotten a present or card, so I shouldn't complain at all. I think I have rambled and not clear at all ????


I had the same relationship with my MIL as you did with yours. She only had 2 sons and she treated both wives like we were her daughters. She never forgot our birthdays and we didn't forget hers. Sadly she's been long gone as has my mother. I'm sorry that your DIL has forgotten you this past year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is sad - really it is - how does one work with a man like that? --- sam


I'm sure his wife is frustrated by his actions.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm here and I got out to do a few groceries today. Also stopped at the Dollorama and got a picture frame for Gages certificate from Karate.
> It is hanging in his room and I hope it is a subtle hint of his achievement thus far. Hoping that he will rethink continuing Karate.
> 
> Greg msgd today at 4 and asked if there is Karate tonight. (I don't honestly think it starts back up til 9th). I msgd back and said I didn't think so and Gage wasn't interested in continuing. Said you are more them welcome to come and see him though. Will see. I am honestly quite surprised that he would remember.
> ...


I must have missed the part where Gage was not interested in continuing karate. Is there a particular reason he doesn't want to continue? So nice that you framed his certificate as a reminder.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have spent most of the day in bed - i got up about ten - and by two i was just pooped - so took a nap until almost five. not sure what that is all about. i realize i don't have much stamina but certainly going to phyllis's last night for dinner didn't tire me out that much. i was weary when i got home but didn't feel that bad. need to get some fat and muscle mass on this body - i have little of both. but i'm still kicking. lol --- sam


If you feel tired, rest. You're probably still trying to get over your spa visit.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The view such at is out the ferry window, very scenic not!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this knit 'woven look' pattern - i'm thinking scarf or afghan. i really like this stitch. and it doesn't sound that difficult. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/slipstitch14?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Inspiring%2520stitch%2520pattern%2520to%2520kick%2520start%2520the%2520new%2520year


Very nice pattern. I might do that in a scarf.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A mommy makeover is tailored to meet the needs of the patient. It includes a liposuction, in which fat is suctioned from the flanks, back,abdomen and sometimes the upper arms, then an abdominoplasty in which the pendulous abdomen area is removed and then the edges sutured back together, and usually, but not always, breast makeover or mastopexy. Yes, we have many different plastic surgeons who use the surgery center where I work. Most of our mommy makeovers stay overnight with our special care nurses who have extra experience in caring for these patients. The results are excellent, but there are, as with any surgery, risks associated with such a long surgery and anesthetic. Our center is really a mini hospital in that it has all the equipment we need to care for these patients. We also do lots of dental restorations on little kids 1-9 or so who have teeth in such poor repair that they must be done under an anesthetic. We also do lots of cataract surgery as well. It is a fun job as no two days are usually the same as the anesthetists and anesthesiologists rotate rooms so one doesn't do all the same thing all the time. We always have 4-5 rooms going at a time with an anesthesiologist (MD anesthesia person) and 3-4 nurse anesthetists doing the cases.
> Note: the United States uses nurse anesthetists. Other countries do not Training is a 4 year nursing degree, then 1 year in advanced practice as an RN, then 2 years of anesthesia training. Then one passes a certifying examination and a DEA exam and must re-certify with continuing education every 2 years. Sorry, I bet that was too much information. Thanks for asking. I love what I do, though at times it is high stress.


You do have an interesting career.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> will some one go sky diving with me? you have to watch this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/luke-aikins-jumps-from-25000-feet-without-a-parachute-into-a-net.htm?utm_source=nl


NO NO NO HELL NO
DF even has orders not to tell me b4 he has tandem jumps.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> check out this knit 'woven look' pattern - i'm thinking scarf or afghan. i really like this stitch. and it doesn't sound that difficult. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/slipstitch14?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Inspiring%2520stitch%2520pattern%2520to%2520kick%2520start%2520the%2520new%2520year


Even the "wrong" side has an interesting look to it, would make for a very interesting scarf.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fm and colitis. Really? How fun! And of course wind is a howling.


Oh no, well I guess the weather is echoing how you are feeling. I hope that this bout passes quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> While I do know the waking up like you it means to get pregnant. Here rooting can lead to being knocked up!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> robert and i went to see that movie - at the end when he starts up the stairs i think half the theater got up and left - i watched it through my fingers - i think it has to be the most violent ending i have ever seen. i still remember the blood dripping off the edge of the steps. one movie i don't need to see again. --- sam


I switched it to something else, I couldn't get into it. 
I got both sets of shelves hauled down to the basement so now I've got to go through the last couple fabric totes of yarn and decide what stays and goes, and get all the crochet cotton organized. Sheesh.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Let alone trying to work out our plurals. Even words that look the same aren't when it comes to plurals. House=houses but is mouse mouses?
> Or what about staff, if it referring to workers it remains as staff but if a walking stick type it is staves. And how do you know which words don't change to pluralize them?


So true, it's almost scary when we stop to think about it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> it sounds like an exciting job. i don't need liposuction except on my stomach - but i could use some fat on my butt - i suffer greatly from noassatall - maybe i could hold up my pants with a belt instead of braces. maybe a little face restoration - filling in the spots that have sunk in. i want to look 21 again. rotflmao --- sam


Our plastic surgeons also do fat transfers, but first you must have enough fat somewhere that it can be suctioned and replaced elsewhere. Sorry Sam, but don't think you would qualify. We also do face lifts, eyelid repairs, otoplasties (fix sticking out ears).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you..not beating self up for jammie day. Too wi dy for Maya and I to walk even if I felt good. The gym will be there tomorrow. Just grateful they are inconvenient disease, not terminal or progressive.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you Kaye Jo. I am going to start again at the YWCO tomorrow (tues.) with their Arthritis Water program. Wish me luck and anyone wanting to keep after me to go feel free! When doing the other water exercise program it was really getting too intense and painful so this program has been suggested to me by a friend. I just need someone to push me to go consistently! Funny how I used to willingly go to the gym on an average of 3 times a week to do weight training and cardio and actually enjoyed but but the last 6/7 years just don't enjoy it anymore. Anyway, am going to really try to be more active and get some pounds off.


Gwen, it's too bad that you can't join me at Elm for a few weeks. It is not hard work or long hours but the pace of the various responsibilities that I direct or supervise have slimmed me down to the point that I am wearing size 12 jeans and some of Tim's that will no longer go around his waist because the partially dislocated hip joints (both legs) cause his pelvis to tilt forward. Standard patterns for trousers/jeans will not fasten in front. Even when I take the usual tucks in the back waist band for him, there is still a gap in back. But the space will not translate to space in the front, so I can't get them fastened and still comfortable to wear for him.

Hot lunch today was a success for Elm. We served about 35 people and ran out of pork and mashed potatoes about 12:15. Some of the men had seconds of everything and a few showed up even after staff had eaten. But we'd made ham sandwiches for bagged lunches and still had desserts from the hot meal and coffee. Our cold drink for lunch ran out at about the time the meat did. Only one woman today but she comes nearly every day for the company as well as lunch. She endures a terrific amount of depression but comes as much for company as for food. She shared with me today that her life had pretty much been much less than satisfying and full on contentment since about 1990; but she was not whining nor maudlin about it. She seems to smile a bit more these days, too.

Don and Tim and I had cinnamon waffles and ham and fruit for supper tonight which allowed me to use up some more of the meat from yesterday's supper. I think we will broil up the rest of the flounder thawed for Elm folks the other day and make fish sandwiches, if I can get enough bread for them. Have no real idea about what we'll have to round out the meal at the moment, but I'll think of something . The other day we made macaroni and cheese from scratch and it was very well received. Unfortunately, I lack enough cheese to do a repeat of it just now. Oh, well. We will work it out by 11:30 in the morning.

Safe travels, restful nights and interesting days filled with peace and good cheer to you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So this happened
> 
> Was taking Deuce out and stopped to talk with an elderly gentleman who needed help using the buzzer to reach someone. Well I stopped and Deuce kept going. I ended up banging my knuckles off the door jam. Hurt like the blazes but only looked red and starting to bruise.
> 15 minutes later it looked like this. My friend said to go to the hospital and get it checked out.
> ...


 :sm06: Ouch!! Hope you iced it and it goes fast.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

805pm and Gage is on the video games and I have been knitting. Should get the dog outside as he is farting up a storm so i think he needs to go out. ???????????? sorry maybe to much info. ????

So far on the baby aran jacket


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I see your point now.
> I am sorry you got nothing, but ad you say it's not happened before.


Yes, it's not really comparable to your situation, just that we both didn't get a present and even though DS is a guy, there is a woman involved as his wife. She does work full-time and is terribly busy with the kids and all their rehearsals and performances. I don't really mean to put her down, just to explain that I felt there was a woman involved. Not the same as your own dauGhTer thouGh, for sure, even though I do want to think of her as my own.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 805pm and Gage us on the video games and I have been knitting. Should get the dig outside as he is farting up a storm so i think he needs to go out.????????????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for those of you in the USA....what is the best brand of apple cider vinegar?


Can't remember the brand name but if you want the good stuff get the Apple cider vinegar that has the "mother" in it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A friend of DS came home from work 2 night s ago, told his wife he thought he had the flu. They went to bed, when she woke in the morning he wasn't in bed, was found dead on the bathroom floor, 27 yrs old. So sad.


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm13: :sm13: OMG Unfortunately, now will have to wait for autopsy for answers. Such a shock when this happens.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Ohio Joy, you are such a blessing in the lives of many. Wish you were closer so I could help. 
Gagesmom, wonderful little sweater coming along. You are a ninja knitter for sure. Hoping that Julie will be able to be knitting again with a repaired needle soon.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree Julie. I copied this when it appeared on the forum because I thought it was comforting. I can't remember if I've posted it here before, but if I have forgive me.
> 
> I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this, Kate. My waves are still 100 but not everyday anymore!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this knit 'woven look' pattern - i'm thinking scarf or afghan. i really like this stitch. and it doesn't sound that difficult. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/slipstitch14?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Inspiring%2520stitch%2520pattern%2520to%2520kick%2520start%2520the%2520new%2520year


It's definitely interesting, would make a lovely scarf.

The other pattern with the sweater I have on my list to make, I added it yesterday. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Vitamin E has also been recommended to me--I had been taking it but had gotten forgetful about it, so now it's on my list of goals to take vitamins daily! I know it does help with my hair and fingernails not being so brittle, and apparently it is helpful for those surges that create anxiety. My routine has been off as well, what with the holidays and being off work and starting a new schedule tomorrow--so that will take a week or so to get used to. As much as I enjoy time off, I do need my routine!


My Dr has me on evening primaries oil 3x a day, 400IU of vitamin e, and 1000mg of vitamin c a day. And supposed to be caffeine free, but do eat chocolate and tea a few times a week. Works for me. I did go caffeine free for 3 months to get it all out of my system, though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A mommy makeover is tailored to meet the needs of the patient. It includes a liposuction, in which fat is suctioned from the flanks, back,abdomen and sometimes the upper arms, then an abdominoplasty in which the pendulous abdomen area is removed and then the edges sutured back together, and usually, but not always, breast makeover or mastopexy. Yes, we have many different plastic surgeons who use the surgery center where I work. Most of our mommy makeovers stay overnight with our special care nurses who have extra experience in caring for these patients. The results are excellent, but there are, as with any surgery, risks associated with such a long surgery and anesthetic. Our center is really a mini hospital in that it has all the equipment we need to care for these patients. We also do lots of dental restorations on little kids 1-9 or so who have teeth in such poor repair that they must be done under an anesthetic. We also do lots of cataract surgery as well. It is a fun job as no two days are usually the same as the anesthetists and anesthesiologists rotate rooms so one doesn't do all the same thing all the time. We always have 4-5 rooms going at a time with an anesthesiologist (MD anesthesia person) and 3-4 nurse anesthetists doing the cases.
> Note: the United States uses nurse anesthetists. Other countries do not Training is a 4 year nursing degree, then 1 year in advanced practice as an RN, then 2 years of anesthesia training. Then one passes a certifying examination and a DEA exam and must re-certify with continuing education every 2 years. Sorry, I bet that was too much information. Thanks for asking. I love what I do, though at times it is high stress.


It sounds like job that's is interesting and doesn't get boring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, it's not really comparable to your situation, just that we both didn't get a present and even though DS is a guy, there is a woman involved as his wife. She does work full-time and is terribly busy with the kids and all their rehearsals and performances. I don't really mean to put her down, just to explain that I felt there was a woman involved. Not the same as your own dauGhTer thouGh, for sure, even though I do want to think of her as my own.


I am sorry that she is not there for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Ohio Joy, you are such a blessing in the lives of many. Wish you were closer so I could help.
> Gagesmom, wonderful little sweater coming along. You are a ninja knitter for sure. Hoping that Julie will be able to be knitting again with a repaired needle soon.


Hopefully it will be in tomorrow's mail, Joyce!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I married my husband I took care of making sure his whole family got taken care of as if I was their dauGhter. Don't know if you understand that, but my DIL does not do that. If it has to do with us, it is only up to my son. I treated his parents like they were mine but I am obviously the MIL. I am thinking saying MIL is self explanatory. Not the mother/daughter relationship I had hoped for, but I do love her. Just saying that there is a daughter involved here but she is not of the same thinking I was. DH's family got cakes, cards and presents because of me. I somehow thought the same would happen for us but as it turns out, that has not happened. I sure don't mean to compare it with your situation Julie, as yours is quite different, just explaining what I meant by MIL and not getting a present. Perhaps I still haven't explained well enougH LOL, but have tried. I think this is the first year I haven't gotten a present or card, so I shouldn't complain at all. I think I have rambled and not clear at all ????


I did that too .my husband is terrible with dates he still says my birthday is the 21 st. I make sure all cards are sent out to his family but I know with my two sons and partners they each do their own families


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a low patch, Cathy- but you have to maintain perspective. This is where I miss Fale most- he was brilliant at getting me to laugh at whatever. Also he was so skillful at easing my aches- you know how tension can build up in your shoulders/back of neck?!


I know that tension too well...carry it all the time. :sm19: I have resorted to putting a tennis ball between my shoulder and the wall (leaning on it and rolling it) to work it out at times.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was pretty quiet here really. I have been down in the dumps today- bit much time all on my own apart from Ringo.


Best part of seniors village is during daytime, someone is around


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> We also use it as , "get to the root of the problem" and " the problem had its roots in her early childhood" as well as pigs rooting for acorns. What wonderful words. Our immigrants have a hard time with English as they say that there are so many meanings to the same word, as tear around, she had a tear in her eye, can you tear that up. And there is to, too and two. Good thing it was my native language or I would be having a harder time communicating.


I've studied it all my life and it still makes me crazy. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I know that tension too well...carry it all the time. :sm19: I have resorted to putting a tennis ball between my shoulder and the wall (leaning on it and rolling it) to work it out at times.


That sounds a good idea- I must try it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Best part of seniors village is during daytime, someone is around


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> The view such at is out the ferry window, very scenic not!


I used to love the ferry rides when I was a kid, from Whittier to Valdez or vice a versa depending on which direction we were going. 
Got to toot the horn when going by the glacier one time, that was fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you..not beating self up for jammie day. Too wi dy for Maya and I to walk even if I felt good. The gym will be there tomorrow. Just grateful they are inconvenient disease, not terminal or progressive.


True, it could be worse, but I'm sure it feels bad enough when you are in an episode.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, it's too bad that you can't join me at Elm for a few weeks. It is not hard work or long hours but the pace of the various responsibilities that I direct or supervise have slimmed me down to the point that I am wearing size 12 jeans and some of Tim's that will no longer go around his waist because the partially dislocated hip joints (both legs) cause his pelvis to tilt forward. Standard patterns for trousers/jeans will not fasten in front. Even when I take the usual tucks in the back waist band for him, there is still a gap in back. But the space will not translate to space in the front, so I can't get them fastened and still comfortable to wear for him.
> 
> Hot lunch today was a success for Elm. We served about 35 people and ran out of pork and mashed potatoes about 12:15. Some of the men had seconds of everything and a few showed up even after staff had eaten. But we'd made ham sandwiches for bagged lunches and still had desserts from the hot meal and coffee. Our cold drink for lunch ran out at about the time the meat did. Only one woman today but she comes nearly every day for the company as well as lunch. She endures a terrific amount of depression but comes as much for company as for food. She shared with me today that her life had pretty much been much less than satisfying and full on contentment since about 1990; but she was not whining nor maudlin about it. She seems to smile a bit more these days, too.
> 
> ...


You do manage to feed the masses. You do such great work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 805pm and Gage is on the video games and I have been knitting. Should get the dog outside as he is farting up a storm so i think he needs to go out. ???????????? sorry maybe to much info. ????
> 
> So far on the baby aran jacket


Oh dear, gas masks at the ready if he's like Buster. lolol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sea and see, lie and lye, there, their, were, wear and where... lol Same here, boy would I have issues learning English if I hadn't been born to it. lol Easier to learn a dead language I think. :sm09:


Our grammar is very different also. Latin based languages such as Spanish and Italian have different word orders, such as adjectives after nouns instead of before, and English has no feminine/masculine word endings. Some Asian languages don't have articles (a, an, the) or other indicators, and some don't have different word forms for plurals (which is why English speakers have a hard time learning those languages as well). English is a mishmash of words from other languages, and that's why we end up with so many words that sound alike. I did study Latin for three years and loved it but have lost most of it now. :sm03:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the pictures Heather it's lovely ,I've been thinking for a while to try this


This was the 2nd I have done, and it is going to charity. Found it very easy to do, even easier the 2nd time. Want to do a shael next but need to wait until a few UFO's are done as well as some market stock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our grammar is very different also. Latin based languages such as Spanish and Italian have different word orders, such as adjectives after nouns instead of before, and English has no feminine/masculine word endings. Some Asian languages don't have articles (a, an, the) or other indicators, and some don't have different word forms for plurals (which is why English speakers have a hard time learning those languages as well). English is a mishmash of words from other languages, and that's why we end up with so many words that sound alike. I did study Latin for three years and loved it but have lost most of it now. :sm03:


I really enjoyed Latin, too- main effect nowadays is that I use words that derive from Latin, forgetting how obscure a lot of people find them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our grammar is very different also. Latin based languages such as Spanish and Italian have different word orders, such as adjectives after nouns instead of before, and English has no feminine/masculine word endings. Some Asian languages don't have articles (a, an, the) or other indicators, and some don't have different word forms for plurals (which is why English speakers have a hard time learning those languages as well). English is a mishmash of words from other languages, and that's why we end up with so many words that sound alike. I did study Latin for three years and loved it but have lost most of it now. :sm03:


So true, when I translate something to Spanish or from it I guess too, I always remember that it's not our typical structure, German was a bit different too but not so much on structure. I'm much better with Spanish, I use it so much more, barely remember much German. I've been doing Duo Lingo for Spanish to try to brush up and get better with it, then I'll pick another language and do the same.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you, very comforting.
> Marilyn, glad Ray is home from hospital.
> Sonja, love visual of fainting snowman.h


Ditto!

Trying to just read and not comment much to catch up.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello Tea Party members. I have finally caught up (with being almost caught up several times). Finally skimmed through some weeks and just read summaries for others (thanks ladies). So sorry for the loss of some members such as June, and all the family members. Good to see that several "old" members are still here regularly and some drop in from time to time. Life has been very busy here. I suffered through Christmas with the crud, DH managed a wonderful dinner for our family. Only got 2 WIP done for Christmas but have started next years gifts planned and 2 started. Good to see the stories and pictures of families and accomplishments. The babies are growing and Matthew's art work continues to amaze me. Sorry for any problems any are having and prayers for those in need. Welcome to all newcomers, I am not as much a regular as I would like to be, but always feel welcome. Sam thank you for continuing to host the tea party but take care, 3 trips to the spa! Well I thought I caught up Jan 2 and you folks are already on page 77. Off to read more.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll have to try these socks sometimes.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slippery-slope-socks-7


Pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we delivered a baby shower gift to a friend for their son and daughter-in-law. While we were there Matthew had to take a few pictures of Freddie. He is progressing with his cat drawing as well.


Matthews photos and drawing are great. That was the way our friends dog was when mom had kidney cancer. After the cancer was gone, he left her alone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Paula, my sincere condolences as well. Hugs.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> With Ravelry when you complete a project that you have put in using stashed yarn it automatically subtracts it from your stash.
> Means you can carry your stash in your pocket- and maybe avoid buying yarn you already have (or for a project that you already have something else suitable for).
> Most yarns I know have a weight and a yardage for so when I put in a completed project with the weigh tI used it also tell me how much length I used. Did you ever wonder how people knew how much many meters they used in a project? Now I know. Ravelry does the maths for them. And this will help me keep track of how much I use and get over the next 12 months. Goal is to use more than I get. Not sure I will meet taht goal.


Cool, good to know when I publish any of my patterns for bigger projects


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not too bad thanks- I was very short on sleep, and that did not help. Also my interchangeable 3.75mm tip parted company with it's metal housing- nearly causing a disastrous loss of stitches- having withdrawal symptoms. This was the cotton Gansey I am working on. At the earliest I may have the replacement on Wednesday.
> I think you are likely in 2017 by now!


Any possibility of glueing metal bit back to tip with superglue? Could keep it then as emergency back up


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, when I translate something to Spanish or from it I guess too, I always remember that it's not our typical structure, German was a bit different too but not so much on structure. I'm much better with Spanish, I use it so much more, barely remember much German. I've been doing Duo Lingo for Spanish to try to brush up and get better with it, then I'll pick another language and do the same.


I found (when I could read and write Latin well) that I could make sense of written Spanish and some Italian, though speaking it was another thing. I do miss it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hello Tea Party members. I have finally caught up (with being almost caught up several times). Finally skimmed through some weeks and just read summaries for others (thanks ladies). So sorry for the loss of some members such as June, and all the family members. Good to see that several "old" members are still here regularly and some drop in from time to time. Life has been very busy here. I suffered through Christmas with the crud, DH managed a wonderful dinner for our family. Only got 2 WIP done for Christmas but have started next years gifts planned and 2 started. Good to see the stories and pictures of families and accomplishments. The babies are growing and Matthew's art work continues to amaze me. Sorry for any problems any are having and prayers for those in need. Welcome to all newcomers, I am not as much a regular as I would like to be, but always feel welcome. Sam thank you for continuing to host the tea party but take care, 3 trips to the spa! Well I thought I caught up Jan 2 and you folks are already on page 77. Off to read more.


Great to see you, glad you are surviving the crud, seems it's been popular this holiday season.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fm and colitis. Really? How fun! And of course wind is a howling.


Hope you are soon better.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finally picked up the needles and finished my wrap really easy knit , one I could do while watching TV .funny thing happened once I finished as I had a ball of yarn ready with a few rows on a dress already started had full intentions of getting on with this dress ,went to get a drink settled back down and i now have a nearly finished sock in my lap how did that happen


Lovely


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Cathy! We are closer than many, just not in EASY visiting distance! You never know one day I may have reason to go over again!


Hope so, with plenty of warning I may be able to get there too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My Dr has me on evening primaries oil 3x a day, 400IU of vitamin e, and 1000mg of vitamin c a day. And supposed to be caffeine free, but do eat chocolate and tea a few times a week. Works for me. I did go caffeine free for 3 months to get it all out of my system, though.


That is supposed to be evening primrose oil ,in a clear Amber colored jell cap.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad I am on their gift list- money will be tight, being a one income family.


Know the feeling well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are all 'enablers' here, Sonja, of the multiple WIP syndrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is supposed to be evening primrose oil ,in a clear Amber colored jell cap.


I gathered that! Yay autocorrect!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have finally caught up page 79. We drove 400 miles today and are still in Texas. should be in New Mexico tomorrow and to our destination in Arizona the day after. Matthew's yarn bowl is traveling well, and making my knitting so much easier than it usually is when knitting in the RV. I turned the heels on both socks today. Only had the ribbing on one done before we left. Bed time. Hugs and prayers all around. .


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really think she is the dysfunctional one - and it is time for her to face reality. my family was dysfunctional before dysfunctional was a word - but i came to realize that my parents did the best they could - themselves being raised by victorian parents is was the only way they knew. one cannot sit around in self-puty and woe is me parties - you recognize your growing up years for what they were - glad for the happy times - and you move ahead and leave the past in the past. --- sam


Well said, Sam. Unfortunately there are people who seem to get stuck in a stage in their life. They are the ones who use their childhood to excuse their own behavior as adults. Most of us grew up in what would be classified as dysfunctional families. But as you said, parents raise their kids close to how they were raised. Each generation hopefully does better with it. My DM was placed in a dark closet when she was growing up. Don't think she did that to any of her kids.

Kathy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> Hope so too. His wife is a little frustrated with him and says that she is preparing herself for his demise.


Sad, but sensible. Hugs to them both


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11pm and I am tired. Ironic as I have only been awake for 12 hours but I am. Going to take Deuce out to do his business and then I think I am headed to bed. ????????????

Got the body finished and will do the sleeves tomorrow????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how long of a ferry ride was it? riding the ferry in seattle is one of my favorite things to do. also took the ferry from bellingham, wa to victoria, bc - a four hour ride - i loved every minute of it - think i spent it all outside - such fun. you have to remember it was midsummer so the temperature allowed one to be outside. --- sam



Fan said:


> The view such at is out the ferry window, very scenic not!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it would make a beautiful scarf. --- sam



budasha said:


> Very nice pattern. I might do that in a scarf.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you ever watched the whole thing? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I switched it to something else, I couldn't get into it.
> I got both sets of shelves hauled down to the basement so now I've got to go through the last couple fabric totes of yarn and decide what stays and goes, and get all the crochet cotton organized. Sheesh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alas - i don't have any fat to borrow from - woe it me. i think i am destined to suffer from noassatall the rest of my life. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Our plastic surgeons also do fat transfers, but first you must have enough fat somewhere that it can be suctioned and replaced elsewhere. Sorry Sam, but don't think you would qualify. We also do face lifts, eyelid repairs, otoplasties (fix sticking out ears).


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> why is it called a virus baby blanket? --- sam


You would have to ask the designer, but may have something to do with the way it multiples as it grows.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when dad was superintendent of our church home for the aged we often got cheese, butter, and other food stuffs from the state/s surplus stores. the cheese was excellent and the butter was top notch. i know it really helped out. daddy loved food - any and all food - and he made up the menus for the kitchen to cook - i don't think they had eaten better before or since - he fed them well.

what i was meaning to ask - is there such a program in new york? i am sure there is surplus food somewhere. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Gwen, it's too bad that you can't join me at Elm for a few weeks. It is not hard work or long hours but the pace of the various responsibilities that I direct or supervise have slimmed me down to the point that I am wearing size 12 jeans and some of Tim's that will no longer go around his waist because the partially dislocated hip joints (both legs) cause his pelvis to tilt forward. Standard patterns for trousers/jeans will not fasten in front. Even when I take the usual tucks in the back waist band for him, there is still a gap in back. But the space will not translate to space in the front, so I can't get them fastened and still comfortable to wear for him.
> 
> Hot lunch today was a success for Elm. We served about 35 people and ran out of pork and mashed potatoes about 12:15. Some of the men had seconds of everything and a few showed up even after staff had eaten. But we'd made ham sandwiches for bagged lunches and still had desserts from the hot meal and coffee. Our cold drink for lunch ran out at about the time the meat did. Only one woman today but she comes nearly every day for the company as well as lunch. She endures a terrific amount of depression but comes as much for company as for food. She shared with me today that her life had pretty much been much less than satisfying and full on contentment since about 1990; but she was not whining nor maudlin about it. She seems to smile a bit more these days, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally caught up page 79. We drove 400 miles today and are still in Texas. should be in New Mexico tomorrow and to our destination in Arizona the day after. Matthew's yarn bowl is traveling well, and making my knitting so much easier than it usually is when knitting in the RV. I turned the heels on both socks today. Only had the ribbing on one done before we left. Bed time. Hugs and prayers all around. .


We kid that it takes longer to get from San Antonio to the border of Oklahoma than it does to get from the border of Oklahoma home, but it's pretty accurate, I think it's 9-10 hours out of Texas and only about 8 hours the rest of the way. 
Have a great trip through New Mexico and AZ.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11pm and I am tired. Ironic as I have only been awake for 12 hours but I am. Going to take Deuce out to do his business and then I think I am headed to bed. ????????????
> 
> Got the body finished and will do the sleeves tomorrow????


It looks good Mel. 
It's your bodies way of healing, emotionally as well as physically, just go with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a nice surprise grandmasherry having you stop in for some tea and conversation. i hope you are feeling better from the crud - several of us have had it - t seems to hang on forever. sending you tons of healing energy to help you get back in the pink real quick. it would be so fun to hear from you more regularly - love earing from you. what christmas presents have you started on? --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Hello Tea Party members. I have finally caught up (with being almost caught up several times). Finally skimmed through some weeks and just read summaries for others (thanks ladies). So sorry for the loss of some members such as June, and all the family members. Good to see that several "old" members are still here regularly and some drop in from time to time. Life has been very busy here. I suffered through Christmas with the crud, DH managed a wonderful dinner for our family. Only got 2 WIP done for Christmas but have started next years gifts planned and 2 started. Good to see the stories and pictures of families and accomplishments. The babies are growing and Matthew's art work continues to amaze me. Sorry for any problems any are having and prayers for those in need. Welcome to all newcomers, I am not as much a regular as I would like to be, but always feel welcome. Sam thank you for continuing to host the tea party but take care, 3 trips to the spa! Well I thought I caught up Jan 2 and you folks are already on page 77. Off to read more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you ever watched the whole thing? --- sam


No, and I really don't think I have any inclination to try at this point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> alas - i don't have any fat to borrow from - woe it me. i think i am destined to suffer from noassatall the rest of my life. --- sam


I'd gladly sign up as a donor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up again, I think I'll go sit on the loveseat with the pups and knit, Gizmo is looking at me all watery eyed like he'd really like me to sit with him, he's missing his daddy, he spends his sitting time on or beside David when he's home.
I may check in before I head to bed, we'll see, if not, see you all tomorrow. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've had lots of offers - but i don't think it would work that way. i do need to get some muscle mass and some fat back - at 105 pounds there is not much of be to fight when i get sick. ---- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'd gladly sign up as a donor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how long of a ferry ride was it? riding the ferry in seattle is one of my favorite things to do. also took the ferry from bellingham, wa to victoria, bc - a four hour ride - i loved every minute of it - think i spent it all outside - such fun. you have to remember it was midsummer so the temperature allowed one to be outside. --- sam


There are lots of ferries in that part of the world. We've been on several including the one from Port Angeles to Victoria.

Thanks for sharing the stitch patterns & sweater, both are very nice


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> alas - i don't have any fat to borrow from - woe it me. i think i am destined to suffer from noassatall the rest of my life. --- sam


Wish I could give you some????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, cute sweater.
I didn't do much today except some sewing, I think DH has shared his cold, I have a plugged head & sore throat???? Hope it doesn't last long.
Still very cold, we have an extreme cold warning, below -40. We had a fire in the fireplace tonight, wood heat is so nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

40 below - plus the wind chill factor - i have never been in weather that cold. do you park your vehicles inside a garage with engine block heaters? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, cute sweater.
> I didn't do much today except some sewing, I think DH has shared his cold, I have a plugged head & sore throat???? Hope it doesn't last long.
> Still very cold, we have an extreme cold warning, below -40. We had a fire in the fireplace tonight, wood heat is so nice.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In this case Sam, judging from the 'conversation', last year when I was angry and let rip, what I felt were a few home truths, I was told that I never accepted responsibility for anything. Father is totally forgiven- Mother is all to blame. I believe that is quite a common response among girl children growing up with abusive Fathers- All Mother's fault.


Not me. Might help that NY the the I as 16, he had received counselling for his PTSD and other issues and could acknowledge he was at fault and a bad.father, to me at least. Not saying DM was perfect, but she did at least try to protect us somewhat and try and avoid some of her parents own behaviors. Now, we have come to a way of dealing with each other as adults, though DM is slowly, so slowly, going down her parents' dementia path.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

UH OH, looks like possible power issues ahead. Just had 2 solid outage flashes. Will just check power board I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Any possibility of glueing metal bit back to tip with superglue? Could keep it then as emergency back up


That is what I plan on doing- just waiting for some cash to hit the bank.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hope so, with plenty of warning I may be able to get there too


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11pm and I am tired. Ironic as I have only been awake for 12 hours but I am. Going to take Deuce out to do his business and then I think I am headed to bed. ????????????
> 
> Got the body finished and will do the sleeves tomorrow????


Are you doing one a day, on average? Of course they are baby sized.
Hope you are getting a good sleep.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Have done well with catching up today, over 50 pages, but now need to give eyes a rest. Back tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not me. Might help that NY the the I as 16, he had received counselling for his PTSD and other issues and could acknowledge he was at fault and a bad.father, to me at least. Not saying DM was perfect, but she did at least try to protect us somewhat and try and avoid some of her parents own behaviors. Now, we have come to a way of dealing with each other as adults, though DM is slowly, so slowly, going down her parents' dementia path.


Sorry to hear of DM's dementia-so sad as it bites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> UH OH, looks like possible power issues ahead. Just had 2 solid outage flashes. Will just check power board I think.


Hope not.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Margaret...... I thought of you today coz I needed to iron a cardigan this morning. I put up the ironing board and I have it at the height of the top of my legs, not belly button! To me that would be pretty high for me to iron in comfort. LOL. Maybe you should put it to the test to see what you think about the right height for you.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> A mommy makeover is tailored to meet the needs of the patient. It includes a liposuction, in which fat is suctioned from the flanks, back,abdomen and sometimes the upper arms, then an abdominoplasty in which the pendulous abdomen area is removed and then the edges sutured back together, and usually, but not always, breast makeover or mastopexy. Yes, we have many different plastic surgeons who use the surgery center where I work. Most of our mommy makeovers stay overnight with our special care nurses who have extra experience in caring for these patients. The results are excellent, but there are, as with any surgery, risks associated with such a long surgery and anesthetic. Our center is really a mini hospital in that it has all the equipment we need to care for these patients. We also do lots of dental restorations on little kids 1-9 or so who have teeth in such poor repair that they must be done under an anesthetic. We also do lots of cataract surgery as well. It is a fun job as no two days are usually the same as the anesthetists and anesthesiologists rotate rooms so one doesn't do all the same thing all the time. We always have 4-5 rooms going at a time with an anesthesiologist (MD anesthesia person) and 3-4 nurse anesthetists doing the cases.
> Note: the United States uses nurse anesthetists. Other countries do not Training is a 4 year nursing degree, then 1 year in advanced practice as an RN, then 2 years of anesthesia training. Then one passes a certifying examination and a DEA exam and must re-certify with continuing education every 2 years. Sorry, I bet that was too much information. Thanks for asking. I love what I do, though at times it is high stress.


Your work sounds really interesting Joyce . But I would imagine it could be quite stressful too . They don't use anaesthetist nurses here just doctors . I wonder why


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> The view such at is out the ferry window, very scenic not!


Weather didn't look to good there Fan is that why no one is out on deck I used to love ferry rides


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think I won't be the only one here who had a chuckle at your cool day Cathy and wearing a long sleeved top ,19c is bikini weather here ????


Lol. Yes I know! Mind you it wasnt a sunny 19c, it was quite a cool breeze and it was only a THIN top I was wearing. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Lovely


Thank you Heather


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too, in spring, by summer were are climatized & think it should be warmer.
> 
> This morning it's a balmy -31C/-23F but since there's a wind it feels like -39????


 :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally caught up page 79. We drove 400 miles today and are still in Texas. should be in New Mexico tomorrow and to our destination in Arizona the day after. Matthew's yarn bowl is traveling well, and making my knitting so much easier than it usually is when knitting in the RV. I turned the heels on both socks today. Only had the ribbing on one done before we left. Bed time. Hugs and prayers all around. .


unless it's from the top of the UK to the bottom you would probably have ended up in the sea if you drove 400 miles in one direction here never mind stay in the same state ????At the least you would be in a different country 
Hope you are having a wonderful trip and getting to see some interesting sites


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> how long of a ferry ride was it? riding the ferry in seattle is one of my favorite things to do. also took the ferry from bellingham, wa to victoria, bc - a four hour ride - i loved every minute of it - think i spent it all outside - such fun. you have to remember it was midsummer so the temperature allowed one to be outside. --- sam


I've took a few ferry rides from Sweden to England and loved being outside even when the wind was blowing . A couple of times we had the pleasure of dolphins following us playing in the wake of the ferry


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Condolences on your losses Paula. It always seems so much worse around the Christmas period and 44, in both cases, is far too young to die. Not a happy start to 2017 for you. Hugs.


From me too......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I found (when I could read and write Latin well) that I could make sense of written Spanish and some Italian, though speaking it was another thing. I do miss it.


Vicky did Spanish at school and found she understood Italian when we went there on holidays while in London.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd gladly sign up as a donor.


I think he would have plenty of us lining up to donate if that would work! We would willingly make the sacrifice for you Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had the lovely quite peaceful day I was hoping for. Watched the full day of cricket (which is going very well for us so far. But one of the joys of Test cricket is that over 5 days things can change). Lots of knitting done that needed more concentration then I can manage while on the internet which was good.
Need to wind some so I can take it with me tomorrow. As Elizabeth gets more independent with playing I hope to get more knitting done. Last time I did but I was rushing to finish something! Wonder how she will go tomorrow? She has had a few weeks of either or both parents being around all the time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Our plastic surgeons also do fat transfers, but first you must have enough fat somewhere that it can be suctioned and replaced elsewhere. Sorry Sam, but don't think you would qualify. We also do face lifts, eyelid repairs, otoplasties (fix sticking out ears).


You have a very important and interesting job. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I know that tension too well...carry it all the time. :sm19: I have resorted to putting a tennis ball between my shoulder and the wall (leaning on it and rolling it) to work it out at times.


I have done that at times as well. It does help.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I married my husband I took care of making sure his whole family got taken care of as if I was their dauGhter. Don't know if you understand that, but my DIL does not do that. If it has to do with us, it is only up to my son. I treated his parents like they were mine but I am obviously the MIL. I am thinking saying MIL is self explanatory. Not the mother/daughter relationship I had hoped for, but I do love her. Just saying that there is a daughter involved here but she is not of the same thinking I was. DH's family got cakes, cards and presents because of me. I somehow thought the same would happen for us but as it turns out, that has not happened. I sure don't mean to compare it with your situation Julie, as yours is quite different, just explaining what I meant by MIL and not getting a present. Perhaps I still haven't explained well enougH LOL, but have tried. I think this is the first year I haven't gotten a present or card, so I shouldn't complain at all. I think I have rambled and not clear at all ????


You are perfectly clear to me. I always looked forward to being MIL but mine it is a frosty relationship on their part.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You get used to the summer holiday shut-downs. Once upon a time there was a law that stopped shops from selling toilet paper at the weekend. NZ has had some odd laws.
> Hope all goes well with you early start.


 :sm16: :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 11pm and I am tired. Ironic as I have only been awake for 12 hours but I am. Going to take Deuce out to do his business and then I think I am headed to bed. ????????????
> 
> Got the body finished and will do the sleeves tomorrow????


That is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, it could be worse, but I'm sure it feels bad enough when you are in an episode.


Kaye, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Grandma Sherry, good to see your post. Sorry you were sick for Christmas. Pretty special hubby to make dinner for family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad the yarn bowl working so well. Where will you be staying in AZ.

Sam, I loved taking the ferries in WA too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope you feel better soon. Minus forty is seriously cold!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11pm and I am tired. Ironic as I have only been awake for 12 hours but I am. Going to take Deuce out to do his business and then I think I am headed to bed. ????????????
> 
> Got the body finished and will do the sleeves tomorrow????


Very nice, Mel. Is it going to anyone in particular?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all and Happy New Year to everyone.
> 
> I'm sitting here watching the Rose Parade - I love watching it and this used to be the time I would take down the Christmas tree. Since we spend a lot of time at our DD#1's house during the holidays Bob and I decided that putting up and taking down a 7 ft tree for just us wasn't worth the amount of work it takes. If I can ever find a small tree that I like, I may get it and just dig out some of our favorite decorations for it. In the next year or two, I'm going to get all the Christmas decorations down in the summer and let the girls and the grand kids pick the ones they want to have and get rid of the rest.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about both losses, not a good start to the year indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


Those are great photos, Kate, will you have them printed?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That steak pie looks yummy.


I think we had steak pie one night when Hannah was here....or am I imagining that?!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't been able to make myself delete my Aunts contact from my phone, I've thought about it a couple times and almost pushed the delete button a couple times, then couldn't do it. Take you time, if you never stop looking to see if she's written, that's okay.
> Comforting hugs, I think we could all use a couple {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!}}}}}}}}}}}}


So glad to see you both saying this (if you can see someone saying something, but you know what I mean!) I am still going back and reading the texts between my friend Avril who died this year and myself, and no way can I delete her contact details yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> So glad to see you both saying this (if you can see someone saying something, but you know what I mean!) I am still going back and reading the texts between my friend Avril who died this year and myself, and no way can I delete her contact details yet.


It took ages, and was actually caused by changing phone companies, before I deleted the last messages from my dad. We didn't text. And my mum, and Mwyffanwy died too long ago.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I married my husband I took care of making sure his whole family got taken care of as if I was their dauGhter. Don't know if you understand that, but my DIL does not do that. If it has to do with us, it is only up to my son. I treated his parents like they were mine but I am obviously the MIL. I am thinking saying MIL is self explanatory. Not the mother/daughter relationship I had hoped for, but I do love her. Just saying that there is a daughter involved here but she is not of the same thinking I was. DH's family got cakes, cards and presents because of me. I somehow thought the same would happen for us but as it turns out, that has not happened. I sure don't mean to compare it with your situation Julie, as yours is quite different, just explaining what I meant by MIL and not getting a present. Perhaps I still haven't explained well enougH LOL, but have tried. I think this is the first year I haven't gotten a present or card, so I shouldn't complain at all. I think I have rambled and not clear at all ????


I know what you mean. I think the modern day wives don't think that they should be responsible for cards and presents for their other half's family in the same way that we did, and we all know how good most sons are at dealing with that kind of thing.....! :sm16: :sm10:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lot of loss in a very short time. i hope this trip has helped you to rest and relax and enjoy life. getting back to the usual routine when you get home should help also. continue to do nice things for the both of you. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am a CRNA, that is a certified registered nurse anesthetist. I am still working, though hope to retire this year. I put people under anesthesia, keep them stable and anesthetized, and awaken them when the surgery is finished. We do lots of mommy make overs which take 5-8 hours.


What's a mummy make over?

Edit - I see you answered this already. I wish I could sign up for one of those!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are going to think i am really stupid - what is a mommy makeover? are you working for a plastic surgeon? --- sam


I just asked the same thing!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hello Tea Party members. I have finally caught up (with being almost caught up several times). Finally skimmed through some weeks and just read summaries for others (thanks ladies). So sorry for the loss of some members such as June, and all the family members. Good to see that several "old" members are still here regularly and some drop in from time to time. Life has been very busy here. I suffered through Christmas with the crud, DH managed a wonderful dinner for our family. Only got 2 WIP done for Christmas but have started next years gifts planned and 2 started. Good to see the stories and pictures of families and accomplishments. The babies are growing and Matthew's art work continues to amaze me. Sorry for any problems any are having and prayers for those in need. Welcome to all newcomers, I am not as much a regular as I would like to be, but always feel welcome. Sam thank you for continuing to host the tea party but take care, 3 trips to the spa! Well I thought I caught up Jan 2 and you folks are already on page 77. Off to read more.


Nice to see you back with us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> 40 below - plus the wind chill factor - i have never been in weather that cold. do you park your vehicles inside a garage with engine block heaters? --- sam


No garage, just block heaters, tractor is parked in the shop with a block heater to feed cattle & plot snow when needed . Vehicles have weather fronts to keep heat in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your work sounds really interesting Joyce . But I would imagine it could be quite stressful too . They don't use anaesthetist nurses here just doctors . I wonder why


Here just doctors too, as far as I know. 
Sounds like a stressful job Joyce.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those are great photos, Kate, will you have them printed?


I think I may well do.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


Fabulous photos :sm24: It is good to see them all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> unless it's from the top of the UK to the bottom you would probably have ended up in the sea if you drove 400 miles in one direction here never mind stay in the same state ????At the least you would be in a different country
> Hope you are having a wonderful trip and getting to see some interesting sites


What are the speed limits there? Here because we have long distances to travel our main highways have speed limits of 110km/ 68mph & in a few places 120km/75 & people usually travel faster. It drives me crazy when I go to Ontario where many highways are 80km/50mph????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are perfectly clear to me. I always looked forward to being MIL but mine it is a frosty relationship on their part.


That's not good. I get along well with my DIL mostly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, great photos. They will be cherished in years to come


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:20am and I need to get out of bed. Woke up an hour ago and still laying here . 

Paula Big hugs xoxo 

Kate great pics????

Really should get some laundry done. Also want to get the bathroom cleaned and clean out the fridge.

Will check in later.????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, beautiful family, treasured pics.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


Lovely family photos bring happy memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I may well do.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


Lovely pictures, what a gaggle of 2nd cousins, such cuties, and Luke's smile couldn't be brighter, Caitlin looks a bit confused but content to be amongst the group. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> So glad to see you both saying this (if you can see someone saying something, but you know what I mean!) I am still going back and reading the texts between my friend Avril who died this year and myself, and no way can I delete her contact details yet.


And if you decide to delete them at sometime, you may want to transcribe them first, they are wonderful memories for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I know what you mean. I think the modern day wives don't think that they should be responsible for cards and presents for their other half's family in the same way that we did, and we all know how good most sons are at dealing with that kind of thing.....! :sm16: :sm10:


LOL! Yes, they aren't.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> how long of a ferry ride was it? riding the ferry in seattle is one of my favorite things to do. also took the ferry from bellingham, wa to victoria, bc - a four hour ride - i loved every minute of it - think i spent it all outside - such fun. you have to remember it was midsummer so the temperature allowed one to be outside. --- sam


It takes 3-1/2 hours and it's really lovely going through the Marlborough Sounds on a nice day, but yesterday it was foggy and wet so not a good view. At least it wasn't rough, so no sick people around us. I enjoy the ride too it's great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


Beautiful fun pictures Kate. What a lovely family you have . I surmise the to men are your sons


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Weather didn't look to good there Fan is that why no one is out on deck I used to love ferry rides


That's right it was wet and foggy and the deck doors were barred so you couldn't go outside, safety measures in place. The ferry is big and holds 600 passengers plus cars, trucks and has a rail deck too for trains.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> What's a mummy make over?
> 
> Edit - I see you answered this already. I wish I could sign up for one of those!


So if you won the lottery would you get it done I wouldn't I would rather pay for a personal trainer, a really good hairdresser and make up artist . Can you tell I've put some thought into this ????
A good make up artist could make anyone look good


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, lovely family photos Kate. 
Super patterns and photos of projects too from some of you.
It's a nice morning, as we get organised to leave on the long 600kms trip home from Wellington.
Stu didn't sleep well, he's pulled a back muscle, so will need to slosh on the Voltaren gel (diclofinac) before we go.
Might call into my cousins in Foxton Beach on the way up the island, depends on how he's feeling.
The mall is across from motel so breakfast will be on soon, then we can go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> It takes 3-1/2 hours and it's really lovely going through the Marlborough Sounds on a nice day, but yesterday it was foggy and wet so not a good view. At least it wasn't rough, so no sick people around us. I enjoy the ride too it's great.


All the best for the last leg of your trip! I assume you are driving up the North Island today?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are the speed limits there? Here because we have long distances to travel our main highways have speed limits of 110km/ 68mph & in a few places 120km/75 & people usually travel faster. It drives me crazy when I go to Ontario where many highways are 80km/50mph????


The main motorways are 70mph , then we have dual carriageways they are also 70 mph but some roads or parts of roads can go down to 50mph and if you are into a built up area with street lighting it s 30mph down to 20 when you turn into housing areas or streets

10 minutes from me and you are out in the countryside , there is a road that we sometimes take that goes past entrances to farms and country places it's fairly narrow and has a lot of sharp turns and I can't believe the speed limit is 50mph I think it's to fast , some places you just cant see what is coming in the opposite direction Youngest loves it says he feels like a racing driver . I like when I see a irritable driver stuck behind a tractor makes me smile


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


Beautiful photos of wonderful family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Condolences to all who have suffered losses over the holidays. Our holidays were full of fun and get to be extended by living vicariously through DD#2's photos from Australia. They're in Cairns now experiencing the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's right it was wet and foggy and the deck doors were barred so you couldn't go outside, safety measures in place. The ferry is big and holds 600 passengers plus cars, trucks and has a rail deck too for trains.


That is a huge ferry. Too bad the weather isn't very nice for your crossing.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Finally got the wingspan finished! Pic attached when I figure out how to do it again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a pretty do-able idea Poledra. I missed going to pool today as I was up until 3 a.m. and then couldn't find my water shoes (required for the class) when I got up. DD borrowed them this past summer and have no idea where they are. I will get started though and I think I have a small dry erase board I can hang in the kitchen. Again, thanks for the idea.



Poledra65 said:


> I have a dry erase board and when I try to have a routine every day/week, I right down what I plan to do each day, then check it off, make sure it's in a place where everyone in the household see's and don't cheat, you don't want them too see a bunch of blank spaces where you didn't go. It actually works.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just was on FB and my nephew that lives in south GA had a tornado go through their neighborhood last night. Thank goodness no one on his block hurt but lots of damage. At least 2 of their vehicles crushed by trees, tree through the roof into the house, lots and lots of trees down. Just so thankful he and his family are okay. It went through last night. If you go to my FB page you will see pictures of it. Thank you God for sparing their lives.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished. 
Perfect baby boy or girl aran jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size. 

Going to do one in a girl color now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Finally got the wingspan finished! Pic attached when I figure out how to do it again.


It's beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry both of these issues are acting up on you Joy. Sending you lots of healing gentle hugs and prayers for a much better 2017.


sassafras123 said:


> Fm and colitis. Really? How fun! And of course wind is a howling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just was on FB and my nephew that lives in south GA had a tornado go through their neighborhood last night. Thank goodness no one on his block hurt but lots of damage. At least 2 of their vehicles crushed by trees, tree through the roof into the house, lots and lots of trees down. Just so thankful he and his family are okay. It went through last night. If you go to my FB page you will see pictures of it. Thank you God for sparing their lives.


TYL for sure that they weren't hurt. Hope that insurance helps them. It's my one worry about moving to s permanent retirement place; have to consider tornadoes, hurricanes snd even earthquakes and the weather systems will all change again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a link about how it benefits you.... https://www.davidwolfe.com/1-tbsp-acv-eliminate-health-problems/ 
Of course forgot about it this morning in my sleepy stupor so will add it to my list of things to remember. I also see on this site that Braggs brand is used so hopefully what I got will too.



thewren said:


> what is that supposed to do gwen? and what are the proportions? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Guess we need to be sure we aren't the two tandem-ed together!!! LOL!


thewren said:


> you know i wouldn't really do that gwen - because i would be in the same boat - too afraid to jump. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a cool stitch Sam. I like both the right side and the wrong side of it. I think even a hat with a folded up brim would look good in it too but definitely a scarf.



thewren said:


> check out this knit 'woven look' pattern - i'm thinking scarf or afghan. i really like this stitch. and it doesn't sound that difficult. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/slipstitch14?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Inspiring%2520stitch%2520pattern%2520to%2520kick%2520start%2520the%2520new%2520year


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Since I arrived home yesterday evening, I have been dipping in and out of the Tea Party and trying to catch up. The problem is, the more I read, the more new posts appear, and I am still only about halfway through. I thought I had better get posting and wish you all a Happy New Year. If I leave it any longer, everyone will wonder which new year I am talking about.

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is very pretty Sam and I think she would look good in it too. You know that girl STILL hasn't worn the two tops I made her this summer. She says she likes them and was saying it was too hot back in the summer but don't know what her excuse is now. I refuse to knit her any more tops until I see her either wear the ones I did already or if she really doesn't like them to be truthful and say so.



thewren said:
 

> here is something to add to your knitting list for christmas next year - gwen - hannah would look great in this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.nobleknits.com/tahki-tucson-joie-de-vivre-pullover-knitting-pattern-pdf/?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=38efe3bd50-pullovers&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-38efe3bd50-35477713


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> A mommy makeover is tailored to meet the needs of the patient. It includes a liposuction, in which fat is suctioned from the flanks, back,abdomen and sometimes the upper arms, then an abdominoplasty in which the pendulous abdomen area is removed and then the edges sutured back together, and usually, but not always, breast makeover or mastopexy. Yes, we have many different plastic surgeons who use the surgery center where I work. Most of our mommy makeovers stay overnight with our special care nurses who have extra experience in caring for these patients. The results are excellent, but there are, as with any surgery, risks associated with such a long surgery and anesthetic. Our center is really a mini hospital in that it has all the equipment we need to care for these patients. We also do lots of dental restorations on little kids 1-9 or so who have teeth in such poor repair that they must be done under an anesthetic. We also do lots of cataract surgery as well. It is a fun job as no two days are usually the same as the anesthetists and anesthesiologists rotate rooms so one doesn't do all the same thing all the time. We always have 4-5 rooms going at a time with an anesthesiologist (MD anesthesia person) and 3-4 nurse anesthetists doing the cases.
> Note: the United States uses nurse anesthetists. Other countries do not Training is a 4 year nursing degree, then 1 year in advanced practice as an RN, then 2 years of anesthesia training. Then one passes a certifying examination and a DEA exam and must re-certify with continuing education every 2 years. Sorry, I bet that was too much information. Thanks for asking. I love what I do, though at times it is high stress.


Not too much information at all, it's interesting to hear what you do. In the UK although we have nurse specialists in many fields I don't think we have anaesthetic nurse specialists, all anaesthetics are done by a Dr.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks, everyone for the "tea and sympathy" - the funeral today was not as bad as I thought it might be. I was ok until Belinda's younger son came up, hugged me and called me Grandma - that got to me and I cried. She really was a lovely girl, but she made a lot of bad choices. She never was very healthy even in her teen-age years. Her best friend told us that she was facing yet another surgery, I think her poor body just gave out. Beth was a mess, I know she regretted the loss of the friendship, but that was the result of one of Belinda's bad choices, and it cost her a good friend. The good thing is that Beth reconnected with some girls that she had lost track of over the years. They have exchanged phone numbers and facebook info, and they are planning to get together for lunch soon. Now we are just waiting until tomorrow to see if Beth can get Friday off - then we will decide whether we will all go together, or in separate cars. Becki's boss gave her the day off as soon as she told him, Beth goes back to work tomorrow. It looks like the weather will cooperate and just be chilly but no snow.
> 
> I hear Bob rattling things in the kitchen, so I guess I should go see about dinner.
> Thanks, again. Hugs, Paula


Glad to hear it went as well as could be expected. It's nice that Beth has reconnected with some of her previous friends. Glad the weather was kind to you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You get used to the summer holiday shut-downs. Once upon a time there was a law that stopped shops from selling toilet paper at the weekend. NZ has had some odd laws.
> Hope all goes well with you early start.


Wow, I bet everyone made sure they had enough to get them over the weekend! :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohio Joy I would love to come help at Elm for a few weeks and not for the weight loss either! Working side by side with you would be such a blessing.



jheiens said:


> Gwen, it's too bad that you can't join me at Elm for a few weeks. It is not hard work or long hours but the pace of the various responsibilities that I direct or supervise have slimmed me down to the point that I am wearing size 12 jeans and some of Tim's that will no longer go around his waist because the partially dislocated hip joints (both legs) cause his pelvis to tilt forward. Standard patterns for trousers/jeans will not fasten in front. Even when I take the usual tucks in the back waist band for him, there is still a gap in back. But the space will not translate to space in the front, so I can't get them fastened and still comfortable to wear for him.
> 
> Hot lunch today was a success for Elm. We served about 35 people and ran out of pork and mashed potatoes about 12:15. Some of the men had seconds of everything and a few showed up even after staff had eaten. But we'd made ham sandwiches for bagged lunches and still had desserts from the hot meal and coffee. Our cold drink for lunch ran out at about the time the meat did. Only one woman today but she comes nearly every day for the company as well as lunch. She endures a terrific amount of depression but comes as much for company as for food. She shared with me today that her life had pretty much been much less than satisfying and full on contentment since about 1990; but she was not whining nor maudlin about it. She seems to smile a bit more these days, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


Lovely photos Kate. I think you should take the same one every Hogmanay, a great way to chart the family progress.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of ferry rides on the news the other night they showed a SUV roll right off a ferry during a crossing and into the water. Don't remember if it was in Australia or NZ. Said the vehicle belonged to some tourist and of course they lost everything...passports, $$, clothing, etc. The only ferry I've been on had a gate on both ends to help keep the vehicles on board and the video of this happening did not show any type of barrier at the end of the ferry not that any barrier could keep the vehicle from falling off.



Poledra65 said:


> I used to love the ferry rides when I was a kid, from Whittier to Valdez or vice a versa depending on which direction we were going.
> Got to toot the horn when going by the glacier one time, that was fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Alice is full of it too! Asked the vet about it and she said the breed is known for it.....LOL ....just my luck!


Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, gas masks at the ready if he's like Buster. lolol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If it would work Sam I'd gladly donate some of mine!!! Edit: See Kaye Jo also volunteered to donate!



thewren said:


> alas - i don't have any fat to borrow from - woe it me. i think i am destined to suffer from noassatall the rest of my life. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Since I arrived home yesterday evening, I have been dipping in and out of the Tea Party and trying to catch up. The problem is, the more I read, the more new posts appear, and I am still only about halfway through. I thought I had better get posting and wish you all a Happy New Year. If I leave it any longer, everyone will wonder which new year I am talking about.
> 
> Best wishes to you all.


Happy New Year to you too. I hope it brings you nothing but good things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fantastic pictures, fantastic families.



KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll have to ask her. She is due home from NYC tonight.



KateB said:


> I think we had steak pie one night when Hannah was here....or am I imagining that?!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your wingspan! I did one also and enjoy it. I think your yarn choice is fantastic!


cindygecko said:


> Finally got the wingspan finished! Pic attached when I figure out how to do it again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks wonderful. The green could also be for a girl.



gagesmom said:


> Just finished.
> Perfect baby boy or girl aran jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.
> 
> Going to do one in a girl color now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Finally got the wingspan finished! Pic attached when I figure out how to do it again.


It's lovely


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
Second picture is the forward I wrote.
Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
Fourth picture is sample of one of the letters/chapters.

DH and I took a copy over and gave it to my sister. She said she liked it and thought it was special. Her reaction didn't necessarily show it but whatever. I asked her not to tell our brother about it yet as I mailed his copy today and told him to expect a package from me and to call me when he got it. It was fun to do and I'm glad I did it. I did get a copy printed up for myself too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Finally got the wingspan finished! Pic attached when I figure out how to do it again.


It is an interesting colour mix, have you mentioned what yarn you are using?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just was on FB and my nephew that lives in south GA had a tornado go through their neighborhood last night. Thank goodness no one on his block hurt but lots of damage. At least 2 of their vehicles crushed by trees, tree through the roof into the house, lots and lots of trees down. Just so thankful he and his family are okay. It went through last night. If you go to my FB page you will see pictures of it. Thank you God for sparing their lives.


Wow, that WAS a close shave.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Since I arrived home yesterday evening, I have been dipping in and out of the Tea Party and trying to catch up. The problem is, the more I read, the more new posts appear, and I am still only about halfway through. I thought I had better get posting and wish you all a Happy New Year. If I leave it any longer, everyone will wonder which new year I am talking about.
> 
> Best wishes to you all.


LOL, thanks for the chuckle, Chris! Hope it was a good break.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cindygecko said:


> Finally got the wingspan finished! Pic attached when I figure out how to do it again.


Fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Not too much information at all, it's interesting to hear what you do. In the UK although we have nurse specialists in many fields I don't think we have anaesthetic nurse specialists, all anaesthetics are done by a Dr.


As they are here too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just was on FB and my nephew that lives in south GA had a tornado go through their neighborhood last night. Thank goodness no one on his block hurt but lots of damage. At least 2 of their vehicles crushed by trees, tree through the roof into the house, lots and lots of trees down. Just so thankful he and his family are okay. It went through last night. If you go to my FB page you will see pictures of it. Thank you God for sparing their lives.


That was a miracle no one was hurt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow, I bet everyone made sure they had enough to get them over the weekend! :sm12: :sm12:


I think a lot of people can recall using newspaper or magazines, when they ran out. They used to send out inspectors to make sure the loo paper was cordoned off, when they relaxed the law forbidding the corner dairies from opening at the weekends.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished.
> Perfect baby boy or girl aran jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.
> 
> Going to do one in a girl color now.


Beautiful. Lovely knit :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of ferry rides on the news the other night they showed a SUV roll right off a ferry during a crossing and into the water. Don't remember if it was in Australia or NZ. Said the vehicle belonged to some tourist and of course they lost everything...passports, $$, clothing, etc. The only ferry I've been on had a gate on both ends to help keep the vehicles on board and the video of this happening did not show any type of barrier at the end of the ferry not that any barrier could keep the vehicle from falling off.


Have not heard that, so maybe not New Zealand!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
> The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
> Second picture is the forward I wrote.
> Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
> ...


That is wonderful. I hope your brother and sister do truly appreciate the love you have put in to it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, nice link to vinegar. Up o'dark hundred with colitis. But feeling better. Maya and I walked 45 minutes, then did four yoga poses. It is cloudy and no wind. Still very still on desert. Only wildlife two ravens. Need to trim Maya's nails today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cindy, lovely wingspan.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a lot of people can recall using newspaper or magazines, when they ran out. They used to send out inspectors to make sure the loo paper was cordoned off, when they relaxed the law forbidding the corner dairies from opening at the weekends.


That gave me a wry smile :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
> The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
> Second picture is the forward I wrote.
> Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
> ...


What lovely handwriting, Gwen! I do hope the book will be treasured.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, what a precious gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That gave me a wry smile :sm24:


That does not surprise me!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 3 January '17

Grilled Halibut with Creamy Dill Sauce

Ingredients

6 halibut fillets, 6 ounces each
salad or olive oil to brush on fillets
salt and pepper to season
2 tablespoons butter
1/2 red onion, chopped fine
2/3 cup whipping cream
1 packed tablespoon finely chopped dill
salt and pepper to taste
lemon wedge

Directions

1. Soak cedar planks in water for 30 minutes.

2. Preheat grill to 400 F.

3. Brush halibut fillets with oil on all sides and sprinkle with salt and pepper.

4. Place the halibut fillets on the cedar plank and place on grill.

5. Melt butter in a small fry pan, add all the remaining ingredients except for the salt and pepper.

6. Simmer on low heat until thickened.

7. Remove fillets from grill when they have cooked through and flake with a fork.

8. Spoon sauce over fillets and give each fillet a wedge of lemon slice to be squeezed at the table.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/grilled-halibut-with-creamy-dill-sauce.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Asparagus with Red Peppers and Shallots

When deciding what to serve family or friends, I like to plan colour into my meal. Vegetables are the best way to do that. For a dinner over the Christmas season, I chose to serve asparagus because of it's bright green colour. Adding red peppers made it bright and seasonal, not to mention, very tasty. A simple side dish with only a few ingredients,

Ingredients

1 large red pepper
1 large shallot (can substitute onions if desired)
2-4 pats of Butter, divided
2 bunches fresh asparagus

Directions

1. Cut red pepper in half removing and discarding the seeds and white membranes.

2. Cut pepper into wedges and then cut across each wedge at an angle to give you 1 1/2" long ribbons.

3. Skin the shallot and cut it in half and then cut across each half to make 1/2 round slices about the same length as the peppers.

4. Place 1-2 tablespoons of butter in a fry pan over medium heat and stir fry peppers and shallots until tender. Set aside.

5. Snap ends off the asparagus spears and steam in a small amount of boiling water until just crisp tender. Do not overcook. Drain and add a pat of butter to the pan.

6. Immediately place asparagus lengthwise on a platter and top with peppers and shallots, arranging them across the middle of the asparagus as pictured above.

7. Serve immediately.

Note: You can blanche the asparagus and cook the peppers and shallots earlier in the day, Just before serving, place butter in a fry pan and gently reheat the asparagus. briefly reheat the peppers and shallots and serve as described above.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/asparagus-with-red-peppers-and-shallots.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

For some reason I don't have an URL for this recipe - but will use it still. It sounds really good.

S.O.Z. BREAD -Spicy Orange Zucchini

Preheat oven to 350 F - Prepare 3 lg. loaf pans

4 eggs
1½ c. vegetable oil
2 c. sugar
2/3 c. brown sugar
2 t. vanilla
zest of 2 oranges
Mix together until well blended.

4 c. all-purpose flour
1 1/2 t. baking soda
1 ½ t. baking powder
1 t. salt
6 t. cinnamon
1 t. nutmeg
3 t. ground cardamom
Sift and stir into egg/sugar mixture until incorporated (will be thick).

3 c. shredded zucchini
1 ½ c. chopped nut (optional)
Stir into batter.

Pour into prepared pans and bake 50-55 minutes or until toothpick inserted comes out clean.

Hidden Valley Ranch Chicken Wings

These wings were a hit over Christmas and they'll be perfect for the New Years Party.

Ingredients

2 pounds wings, tips removed and then cut in half at the joint 
1/2 cup Red Hot Sauce
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
3 tablespoons Hidden Valley Ranch dressing and seasoning mix (or about 1 envelope)

Directions

1. Put wing pieces into a large Ziploc bag and pour in the Red Hot sauce and the cider vinegar.

2. Marinade overnight.

3. Arrange wings on a pan. Use parchment paper for easy clean up.

4. Sprinkle evenly with the Hidden Valley Ranch seasoning and salad dressing mix.

5. Bake about 45 - 60 minutes at 350 F.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/12/hidden-valley-ranch-chicken-wings.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I really meant to post this before New Year's Eve. Since I missed that date I thought I would give it to you now so you could have it for next year. Actually all the recipes sound really good to me - why save them for just one night a year - these would be good any time of day throughout the year.

[color]=red]New Year's Eve Recipes for the Figgy Pudding-Weary[/color]

Carrot Mini-Muffins

Makes about 30 mini-muffins (or 12 regular muffins).

Ingredients

1/4 cup nuts (such as pecans or walnuts)
2 cups flour (I like whole wheat)
1 3/4 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp. salt
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce
3 T. vegetable oil
2 eggs
2 cups shredded carrots, packed

Directions

1. Line mini-muffin tins with paper liners or coat with a little oil.

2. Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees F.

3. Toast the nuts lightly in a dry skillet over low heat (watch them!) Chop when cool.

4. In mixing bowl, mix together the flour, baking powder, cinnamon, and salt.

5. In a separate bowl, combine the applesauce, brown sugar, oil and eggs.

6. Add the nuts and carrots.

7. Stir the wet ingredients into the dry just until moistened.

8. Spoon into the muffin cups and bake 12-15 minutes or until the muffins spring back in the center when pressed.

TO SERVE: Make them more festive with a side of softened cream cheese mixed with a dash of ginger and a dollop of honey. Or plain cream cheese and chutney.

Vegetable Antipasto

Ingredients

1 pound carrots, trimmed and sliced on the diagonal
2 cups cauliflower florets
1/2 pound green beans, trimmed and sliced in half
1 cup pickled pepperoncini peppers
1/4 cup white vinegar
3 T. olive oil
1/8 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
1/2 tsp. salt
8 oz. mozzarella cheese, cut in 3/4 in. cubes
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano or 2 tsp. fresh oregano, chopped
1 tsp dried basil or 1/4 cup fresh basil

Directions

1. Simmer the carrots in a covered saucepan in water almost to cover for about 6 minutes.

2. Add the cauliflower to the carrots. Return to a simmer and cook for about 8 minutes, covered. Take off heat and drain.

3. In the same way, simmer the beans in a separate pan until they are crisp-tender. This may take a bit longer than the carrots & cauliflower. Test them frequently until they have lost their raw taste but still have some texture. Remove from heat and drain.

4. Place the vegetables in a bowl and toss with the peppers, vinegar, oil, salt, and pepper flakes.

NOTE: If you are using dried herbs, stir them in now.

5. Cover and put in the refrigerator at least 4 hours or overnight.

NOTE: If you are using fresh herbs, stir them AND the mozzarella in just before serving.

Arrange on a platter to serve.

Tomato Bruschetta

Ingredients

24 slices Italian bread (1/2 in. thick, whole grain if possible)
3 cloves garlic, peeled
3 T. olive oil
1 1/2 pounds plum tomatoes, chopped
1/3 cup fresh basil or 1 tsp. dried
1 T. tomato paste
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. grated orange zest
pinch pepper

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Rub the slices of bread with the cut side of a piece of halved garlic.

3. Brush the bread with 2 T. of the oil and bake about 6-8 minutes or until golden and crispy.

4. Chop the cloves of garlic and briefly saute in a teaspoon of the remaining olive oil, just to mellow the bite of the garlic a bit.

5. Combine with the tomatoes, basil, tomato paste, salt, zest, pepper and the remaining olive oil.

6. Spoon mixture over the toasted bread slices.

Liptauer Cheese

Serve with whole grain crackers or toasted bread rounds

Makes almost 2 cups.

Ingredients

8 oz. reduced fat cream cheese
4 oz. nonfat cream cheese
2 tsp. milk
1/3 cup minced onion (red onion if available)
4 minced anchovies or 2 tsp. anchovy paste (my family may demur, but I like them-hopefully my guests do, too)
2 T. rinsed, chopped capers or substitute minced green olives
1 tsp. grated lemon zest

Directions

1. Bring the cheeses to room temperature.

2. Mix them together with the milk until creamy.

3. Fold in the onion, anchovies, capers or olives and the zest.

4. Mold this in a lined bowl and chill, then unmold it onto a serving plate.

http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2016/12/new-years-eve-recipes-for-figgy-pudding-weary.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+LittleHouseInTheSuburbs+%28Little+House+in+the+Suburbs%29

Hoppin' John Veggie Burgers

Author: joythebaker 
Prep Time: 30 min
Cook Time: 10 min
Serves 6

Ingredients

2 teaspoons canola oil
1 small yellow onion, finely diced (about 3/4 cup)
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 cup raw slivered almonds (or sub panko bread crumbs)
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoons cumin powder
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
1 teaspoon sea salt, plus more to taste
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, plus more to taste
2 cups cooked black-eyed peas, drained and rinsed (get two cans if you're using canned)
1 cup cooked quinoa
1/3 cup panko bread crumbs
1 large egg, beaten
3 tablespoons barbecue sauce

To Assemble

havarti cheese
brioche buns
sliced tomato
romaine lettuce leaves
sliced cucumber
sliced avocado
1/3 cup mayonnaise + 2 tablespoons dijon mustard + sea salt and black pepper for sauce

Instructions

1. In a small saute pan, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add the onions and cook until they become translucent and begin to brown, about 5 minutes. Add garlic and saute for 2 minutes more. Remove from heat.

2. Place a rack in the center of the oven and preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

3. Place almonds on a rimmed baking sheet and toast until well browned and fragrant, about 5 minutes. Remove from the oven and allow to cool slightly.

4. In the bowl of a food processor, or food chopper combined toasted almonds, all of the spices, salt and pepper. Pulse to a fine grain.

5. In a large bowl, add 1 3/4 cup of the cooked black eyes peas. Mash well with a potato masher.

6. Add the almond mixture, cooked quinoa, bread crumbs, beaten egg, and barbecue sauce. Stir with a wooden spoon to combine well.

7. Add the remaining beans and stir together.

8. Shape into 6 patties, about 1/2 cup for each burger. Shape firmly into a 3/4-inch thick patty, making sure that there are no cracks in the burger patty that might make them hard to cook. Place on a foil or parchment lined baking sheet.

9. Prepare a pan for cooking by adding a few tablespoons of canola oil. Heat over medium heat. Cook as many patties as will fit on your griddle on in your skillet, being sure that you have enough room to still flip the burgers.

10. Cook for 4 minutes on each side, until browned and sizzling. Add a slice of cheese to as the burgers finish cooking.

11. Toast burgers along with the burgers.

12. To assemble, layer sauce, cheese covered patty, tomato, cucumbers, avocado, lettuce, and more sauce!

http://joythebaker.com/2016/12/hoppin-john-veggie-burgers/

Cubano Crescent Squares

15 minprep time
1 hr 15 mintotal time
7 ingredients
24 servings

Ingredients

2 cans (8 oz each) Pillsbury™ refrigerated crescent dough sheet 
8oz thinly sliced cooked deli roasted pork
¼ cup yellow mustard
8 oz thinly sliced Swiss cheese 
8 oz thinly sliced ham 
1 egg, beaten 
48 dill pickle slices (about 1/2 cup)

Directions

1. Heat oven to 350°F. Spray 13x9-inch pan with cooking spray.

2. Unroll 1 can of dough into 1 large rectangle; place in pan. Press in bottom and 1/2 inch up sides of pan to form crust.

3. Layer roasted pork onto dough; spread mustard evenly over pork. Top with cheese slices and ham.

4. Unroll second can of dough. Place over layered ingredients, stretching to cover filling; press edges to seal. Brush with beaten egg. Cover with foil.

5. Bake 30 minutes.

6. Remove foil; bake 15 to 20 minutes longer or until deep golden brown. Cool 10 minutes.

To serve: Cut into 6 rows by 4 rows.

7. Just before serving, top each square with 2 pickle slices.

Expert Tips: You can find sliced cooked pork in the deli section of your favorite grocery store. Baby dill pickles can be substituted for the pickle slices. Use a toothpick to secure in each square.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 140 - Calories from Fat 60

% Daily Value: Total Fat 7g; 10% - Saturated Fat 3g; 16% - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 30mg; 10% - Sodium 470mg; 20% - Potassium 105mg; 3% - Total Carbohydrate 10g; 3% - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Sugars 2g; - Protein 9g

Vitamin A 2% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 8% - Iron4%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 1/2 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/cubano-crescent-squares/e8040941-0819-4471-867c-3c18fa375de3

I hope you find something to try in the above recipes. I always try and give the URL of the recipe so if you have any questions you can always copy and paste it into a browser window and go straight to the recipe. Sometimes seeing a picture will make it all come clear. --- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

These are brilliant recipes Sam! I will definitely be making the Liptauer Cheese sometime in the future- I love it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am overwhelmed with gratitude. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> I think he would have plenty of us lining up to donate if that would work! We would willingly make the sacrifice for you Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures kate - in the bottom picture who is the man in the background looking through the banister? --- sam



KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ohio main roads are 55mph (thanks nixon) - freeways are 70 mph. from ft wayne,ind to napoleon usroute 24 is 65 - they used no overpasses on this section so there are cross roads almost every mile - west of napoleon it is 60mph. i usually drive the speed limit - mainly i don't want a ticket but i am never in that big a hurry. i use my speed control a lot. when i am going to napoleon at 65mph it is not unusual to be passed by at least semi. i always wonder if the driver is kaye's david. lol

the last time i drove through montana the speed limit was whatever was safe and reasonable. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> What are the speed limits there? Here because we have long distances to travel our main highways have speed limits of 110km/ 68mph & in a few places 120km/75 & people usually travel faster. It drives me crazy when I go to Ontario where many highways are 80km/50mph????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

safe driving - hope stu isn't in too much pain - sending him tons of healing energy. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning all, lovely family photos Kate.
> Super patterns and photos of projects too from some of you.
> It's a nice morning, as we get organised to leave on the long 600kms trip home from Wellington.
> Stu didn't sleep well, he's pulled a back muscle, so will need to slosh on the Voltaren gel (diclofinac) before we go.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - i'm with you - i love seeing drivers i know want to speed up boxed in at a slower speed. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The main motorways are 70mph , then we have dual carriageways they are also 70 mph but some roads or parts of roads can go down to 50mph and if you are into a built up area with street lighting it s 30mph down to 20 when you turn into housing areas or streets
> 
> 10 minutes from me and you are out in the countryside , there is a road that we sometimes take that goes past entrances to farms and country places it's fairly narrow and has a lot of sharp turns and I can't believe the speed limit is 50mph I think it's to fast , some places you just cant see what is coming in the opposite direction Youngest loves it says he feels like a racing driver . I like when I see a irritable driver stuck behind a tractor makes me smile


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cindy - that has to be one of the loveliest wingspans i have seen - great job. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Finally got the wingspan finished! Pic attached when I figure out how to do it again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news that they were not hurt. tornadoes can certainly cause a lot of damage. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just was on FB and my nephew that lives in south GA had a tornado go through their neighborhood last night. Thank goodness no one on his block hurt but lots of damage. At least 2 of their vehicles crushed by trees, tree through the roof into the house, lots and lots of trees down. Just so thankful he and his family are okay. It went through last night. If you go to my FB page you will see pictures of it. Thank you God for sparing their lives.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely melody - great color. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just finished.
> Perfect baby boy or girl aran jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.
> 
> Going to do one in a girl color now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The cheese recipe does look good :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hnnn - i will have to look for some apple cider vinegar. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a link about how it benefits you.... https://www.davidwolfe.com/1-tbsp-acv-eliminate-health-problems/
> Of course forgot about it this morning in my sleepy stupor so will add it to my list of things to remember. I also see on this site that Braggs brand is used so hopefully what I got will too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a happy new year to you kathleendoris - did you have a good holiday? --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Since I arrived home yesterday evening, I have been dipping in and out of the Tea Party and trying to catch up. The problem is, the more I read, the more new posts appear, and I am still only about halfway through. I thought I had better get posting and wish you all a Happy New Year. If I leave it any longer, everyone will wonder which new year I am talking about.
> 
> Best wishes to you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That is very pretty Sam and I think she would look good in it too. You know that girl STILL hasn't worn the two tops I made her this summer. She says she likes them and was saying it was too hot back in the summer but don't know what her excuse is now. I refuse to knit her any more tops until I see her either wear the ones I did already or if she really doesn't like them to be truthful and say so.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished.
> Perfect baby boy or girl aran jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.
> 
> Going to do one in a girl color now.


It looks great Mel


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that turned out so well gwen - what a lovely thing to do. hopefully your brother will be more excited than your sister. what great handwriting in the bottom picture. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
> The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
> Second picture is the forward I wrote.
> Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
> The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
> Second picture is the forward I wrote.
> Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
> ...


That is a beautiful gift Gwen


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful fun pictures Kate. What a lovely family you have . I surmise the to men are your sons


They are. They're the only boys on DH's side as his sister has 3 girls, his younger brother 2 girls and the youngest brother doesn't have any kids.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did they not expect you to use any over the weekend. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think a lot of people can recall using newspaper or magazines, when they ran out. They used to send out inspectors to make sure the loo paper was cordoned off, when they relaxed the law forbidding the corner dairies from opening at the weekends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> These are brilliant recipes Sam! I will definitely be making the Liptauer Cheese sometime in the future- I love it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - i'm with you - i love seeing drivers i know want to speed up boxed in at a slower speed. --- sam


I often wonder if the farmer takes great delight in holding the cars up ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I often wonder if the farmer takes great delight in holding the cars up ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
> The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
> Second picture is the forward I wrote.
> Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
> ...


What a wonderful thing to have! I'm sorry that your sister's reaction was disappointing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
> The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
> Second picture is the forward I wrote.
> Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
> ...


That is such a lovely book Gwen, you have done a great job. What a priceless document for future generations of your family to have.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures kate - in the bottom picture who is the man in the background looking through the banister? --- sam


He is my niece's husband Scott - her name is Denise and she is the girl on the top right. His kids are the wee boy with the glasses (Blair, 4yo) and the little girl at the bottom left (Emma, 2yo) [Photo on page 82]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Finally got the wingspan finished! Pic attached when I figure out how to do it again.


It looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just was on FB and my nephew that lives in south GA had a tornado go through their neighborhood last night. Thank goodness no one on his block hurt but lots of damage. At least 2 of their vehicles crushed by trees, tree through the roof into the house, lots and lots of trees down. Just so thankful he and his family are okay. It went through last night. If you go to my FB page you will see pictures of it. Thank you God for sparing their lives.


That's terrible, Gwen, but thank God they are OK, things can be replaced


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, it's been hard but the holiday has helped a lot. Can't bring myself to delete my online friend Joan Msvette email, and look daily to see if she's written! Not ever meeting her in person is very bitter sweet, but am in touch daily with our other online kp friend MaryLou and we are supporting each other through it. She has met Joan and is grieving too.


Hugs, know the feeling well. Have 2fb friends I am not willing to unfriend, simply because they ate deceased. 1 is BIL, other is long time bff.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you Kaye Jo. I am going to start again at the YWCO tomorrow (tues.) with their Arthritis Water program. Wish me luck and anyone wanting to keep after me to go feel free! When doing the other water exercise program it was really getting too intense and painful so this program has been suggested to me by a friend. I just need someone to push me to go consistently! Funny how I used to willingly go to the gym on an average of 3 times a week to do weight training and cardio and actually enjoyed but but the last 6/7 years just don't enjoy it anymore. Anyway, am going to really try to be more active and get some pounds off.


Can understand those feelings. While benefits of exercise help greatly, the motivation can go missing. I am now living very close to a shopping precinct, and own a tow along shopping trolley, but can find excuses to take car.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad tornado didn't do more damage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen,what a great gift, I'm sure it will be treasured for generations to come

Melody, lovely little sweater


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a lot of people can recall using newspaper or magazines, when they ran out. They used to send out inspectors to make sure the loo paper was cordoned off, when they relaxed the law forbidding the corner dairies from opening at the weekends.


What was the logic of prohibiting sale of toilet paper?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen. love the book.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the legislature probably ran out of things to do. this is about their mentality. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> What was the logic of prohibiting sale of toilet paper?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hnnn - i will have to look for some apple cider vinegar. --- sam


The important thing, Sam, is that it has the 'mother yeast' intact- preferably not pasteurised out. Organic would be great. The 'mother' often makes it look a little cloudy at the bottom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> did they not expect you to use any over the weekend. --- sam


God only knows!!!! There was another law -no idea whether it has been repealed yet, forbidding bulls in the front paddock- heaven forbid that they might be seen to do their bit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Well about to start my second project for the year, my very first pair of socks... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-city-rollers
The idea of doing the heel scares the beejeezus out of me though... LOL
Not to mention the heart attack I had buying the yarn. Went to a LYS, have never been there before, usually just buy yarn at Hobby Lobby or the like. $29 for one skein!!! Yikes! It is very pretty though, merino superwash, but still......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What was the logic of prohibiting sale of toilet paper?


I have absolutely no idea Rookie- I find it very hard to fathom- I just recall it being the case until at least my last year in Dunedin- which was 1967.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, mama's handwriting was beautiful. I used to sit and practice writing for hours hoping I would be able to write as well as she did. Mine used to be much nicer than it is now. Now it is like chicken scratchings....LOL.



Lurker 2 said:


> What lovely handwriting, Gwen! I do hope the book will be treasured.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam .....(I can't bite my tongue any longer....) aren't most legislatures full of sh** and therefore wouldn't need to use it themselves?



thewren said:


> the legislature probably ran out of things to do. this is about their mentality. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am going to go back and get a different brand that is organic to make sure it has the "mother yeast" intact. Saw it at the store but didn't chose it initially.



Lurker 2 said:


> The important thing, Sam, is that it has the 'mother yeast' intact- preferably not pasteurised out. Organic would be great. The 'mother' often makes it look a little cloudy at the bottom.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoa! That will be one expensive pair of socks for sure. Hope you keep them! Do like the pattern you've chosen and added it to my own ravelry library. Don't let the heel scare you; if I can do it anyone can!



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well about to start my second project for the year, my very first pair of socks... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-city-rollers
> The idea of doing the heel scares the beejeezus out of me though... LOL
> Not to mention the heart attack I had buying the yarn. Went to a LYS, have never been there before, usually just buy yarn at Hobby Lobby or the like. $29 for one skein!!! Yikes! It is very pretty though, merino superwash, but still......


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well about to start my second project for the year, my very first pair of socks... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-city-rollers
> The idea of doing the heel scares the beejeezus out of me though... LOL
> Not to mention the heart attack I had buying the yarn. Went to a LYS, have never been there before, usually just buy yarn at Hobby Lobby or the like. $29 for one skein!!! Yikes! It is very pretty though, merino superwash, but still......


We were all scared of heels to begin with. Lots of You Tube videos help. That is expensive yarn. Still, I love when I travel and can get to a "real" yarn store as opposed to Joanne's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, mama's handwriting was beautiful. I used to sit and practice writing for hours hoping I would be able to write as well as she did. Mine used to be much nicer than it is now. Now it is like chicken scratchings....LOL.


My mother had beautiful and very original hand writing- sadly all my copies have got lost in so many moves over the years. Mine has got less tidy with so much typing- and I find my latent dyslexia strikes more frequently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am going to go back and get a different brand that is organic to make sure it has the "mother yeast" intact. Saw it at the store but didn't chose it initially.


How is the experiment working out?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, great photos. They will be cherished in years to come


Quite the crew! They look a lively lot. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
> The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
> Second picture is the forward I wrote.
> Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
> ...


It's a treasure for sure, and I think she'll come to understand that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Uneventful day back to work for me today... Well, uneventful in the sense that everything went smoothly! No software crashes make a smooth time. LOL Maybe Excel just wanted a rest--it behaved itself today at any rate and I got my sheets set up for the semester. 

We went to the motorcycle group breakfast this morning (in the car) and had a nice crowd. Tomorrow morning is Bub's appointment with the orthopaedic doc. We shall see.

I'm working on a new hat...surprise, I know. Haha.

Need to get the dishes washed and pack a project for tomorrow, just in case there's a long wait at the doc's.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cindygecko your wingspan looks fabulous ????

Gwen what a treasure your book of letters will be for generations to come. I love it❤

Did 4 loads of laundry today. Talk about pooped or what. All that up and down the stairs. ????
Still have bedding and towels to wash. They can wait for another day. 

Had spaghetti for supper and as per usual my eyes think my stomach is italian and I ate to much. So off to take the dog off and maybe my stomach won't feel so full when I get back.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> What was the logic of prohibiting sale of toilet paper?


Brown fingers?????? LOL couldn't resist that one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I gathered that! Yay autocorrect!


Lol you have no idea how many times I tried to fix it when I saw it was wrong!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

I believe the name of the yarn used in the wingspan was called impeccable but I can't recall the name of the color though and I tossed the sleeves on the yarn already. Glad everyone likes how it turned out. I am happy with it.

I started another "shawl" last night finished it today and it is more like the size of a scarf, I used a different color of the impeccable yarn, it's nice enough but it's not a shawl. I will post a pic tomorrow when I get a chance to photograph it.

I like the Aran baby sweater gagesmom knit. Looks like my kind of pattern. And I have some great grands coming in a few months so will need to get going on that soon.

Wishing you all a good evening!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We kid that it takes longer to get from San Antonio to the border of Oklahoma than it does to get from the border of Oklahoma home, but it's pretty accurate, I think it's 9-10 hours out of Texas and only about 8 hours the rest of the way.
> Have a great trip through New Mexico and AZ.


Thanks. Made into AZ finally this afternoon. 300 more miles to go to meet our friends!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> unless it's from the top of the UK to the bottom you would probably have ended up in the sea if you drove 400 miles in one direction here never mind stay in the same state ????At the least you would be in a different country
> Hope you are having a wonderful trip and getting to see some interesting sites


When crossed the state line into Texas, the mile mark number was 880! And then we went south, so added to it as we crossed to the other side! We are having fun and seeing scenery that we have never seen before. I saw a live road runner yesterday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad the yarn bowl working so well. Where will you be staying in AZ.
> 
> Sam, I loved taking the ferries in WA too.


We will be moving around. Beginning with the Yuma area


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


Beautiful family!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just was on FB and my nephew that lives in south GA had a tornado go through their neighborhood last night. Thank goodness no one on his block hurt but lots of damage. At least 2 of their vehicles crushed by trees, tree through the roof into the house, lots and lots of trees down. Just so thankful he and his family are okay. It went through last night. If you go to my FB page you will see pictures of it. Thank you God for sparing their lives.


So glad they are safe!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, how fun, I remember how excited I was to see my first roadrunner!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, how fun, I remember how excited I was to see my first roadrunner!


They are a type of bird, are they not?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We will be moving around. Beginning with the Yuma area


Tami, when we were stationed at MCAS Yuma in '69 - '70, we lived in a 20 year old trailer in the middle of a desert field outside of town and the base. The neighbor operated a ''chuck wagon'' which delivered already-made lunches to migrant workers around the area. The truck was cleared of day-old food items which were thrown onto the ground just outside our bedroom window about 4:30 each morning. The roadrunners were fast and LOUD as they scrambled for the sandwiches. Not quite as cute as the Wiley Coyote cartoons.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, lovely family photos Kate.
> Super patterns and photos of projects too from some of you.
> It's a nice morning, as we get organised to leave on the long 600kms trip home from Wellington.
> Stu didn't sleep well, he's pulled a back muscle, so will need to slosh on the Voltaren gel (diclofinac) before we go.
> ...


I hope that you had a great trip home, and that Stu's back is feeling much better very quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Finally got the wingspan finished! Pic attached when I figure out how to do it again.


That's very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's a pretty do-able idea Poledra. I missed going to pool today as I was up until 3 a.m. and then couldn't find my water shoes (required for the class) when I got up. DD borrowed them this past summer and have no idea where they are. I will get started though and I think I have a small dry erase board I can hang in the kitchen. Again, thanks for the idea.


Glad to help. :sm24:

Went to the gym before knit group, my legs were so sore by the time we were done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just was on FB and my nephew that lives in south GA had a tornado go through their neighborhood last night. Thank goodness no one on his block hurt but lots of damage. At least 2 of their vehicles crushed by trees, tree through the roof into the house, lots and lots of trees down. Just so thankful he and his family are okay. It went through last night. If you go to my FB page you will see pictures of it. Thank you God for sparing their lives.


That's so scary, I'm sorry there was damage to property, but better property than people, I'm glad that everyone is safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished.
> Perfect baby boy or girl aran jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.
> 
> Going to do one in a girl color now.


Another triumph! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is very pretty Sam and I think she would look good in it too. You know that girl STILL hasn't worn the two tops I made her this summer. She says she likes them and was saying it was too hot back in the summer but don't know what her excuse is now. I refuse to knit her any more tops until I see her either wear the ones I did already or if she really doesn't like them to be truthful and say so.


Can't say I blame you on that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of ferry rides on the news the other night they showed a SUV roll right off a ferry during a crossing and into the water. Don't remember if it was in Australia or NZ. Said the vehicle belonged to some tourist and of course they lost everything...passports, $$, clothing, etc. The only ferry I've been on had a gate on both ends to help keep the vehicles on board and the video of this happening did not show any type of barrier at the end of the ferry not that any barrier could keep the vehicle from falling off.


Oh dear, that would be awful, I've never seen a ferry without a barrier either, on our ferry's, the vehicles went down into a hold they were not left on deck.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Alice is full of it too! Asked the vet about it and she said the breed is known for it.....LOL ....just my luck!


LOL! Now of course if I feed Sphynx a cat food that is not grain free, she can put Buster to shame, that little cat can evacuate the whole house. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
> The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
> Second picture is the forward I wrote.
> Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
> ...


That's amazing, what a great gift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a lot of people can recall using newspaper or magazines, when they ran out. They used to send out inspectors to make sure the loo paper was cordoned off, when they relaxed the law forbidding the corner dairies from opening at the weekends.


Sears catalogs? lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sears catalogs? lol


Not in NZ!!!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gwen, love your book. It is a wonderful legacy for your family. You did a great job.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So if you won the lottery would you get it done I wouldn't I would rather pay for a personal trainer, a really good hairdresser and make up artist . Can you tell I've put some thought into this ????
> A good make up artist could make anyone look good


Even with that would still need skin removed from belly and arms.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Finally got the wingspan finished! Pic attached when I figure out how to do it again.


Love it


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just was on FB and my nephew that lives in south GA had a tornado go through their neighborhood last night. Thank goodness no one on his block hurt but lots of damage. At least 2 of their vehicles crushed by trees, tree through the roof into the house, lots and lots of trees down. Just so thankful he and his family are okay. It went through last night. If you go to my FB page you will see pictures of it. Thank you God for sparing their lives.


A relief that they are safe


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
> The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
> Second picture is the forward I wrote.
> Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
> ...


I am sure they will both treasure the books. So glad you had one done for yourself too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> ohio main roads are 55mph (thanks nixon) - freeways are 70 mph. from ft wayne,ind to napoleon usroute 24 is 65 - they used no overpasses on this section so there are cross roads almost every mile - west of napoleon it is 60mph. i usually drive the speed limit - mainly i don't want a ticket but i am never in that big a hurry. i use my speed control a lot. when i am going to napoleon at 65mph it is not unusual to be passed by at least semi. i always wonder if the driver is kaye's david. lol
> 
> the last time i drove through montana the speed limit was whatever was safe and reasonable. --- sam


We have seen 76 and even 80 in Texas and New Mexico. And no we didn't go that fast.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well about to start my second project for the year, my very first pair of socks... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-city-rollers
> The idea of doing the heel scares the beejeezus out of me though... LOL
> Not to mention the heart attack I had buying the yarn. Went to a LYS, have never been there before, usually just buy yarn at Hobby Lobby or the like. $29 for one skein!!! Yikes! It is very pretty though, merino superwash, but still......


1. Welcome to the sock knitting addiction! 
2. Don't think about what the pattern designer "might" mean. Just do exactly what it says. 
3. I learned to knit 15 years ago so I could knit socks. They were my Second project!
4. That first pair of socks cost me the same. I am still wearing that pair with only now repairing do to a snag on a screw. From September to Mat once a week. How much have they cost me per wearing?!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of ferry rides on the news the other night they showed a SUV roll right off a ferry during a crossing and into the water. Don't remember if it was in Australia or NZ. Said the vehicle belonged to some tourist and of course they lost everything...passports, $$, clothing, etc. The only ferry I've been on had a gate on both ends to help keep the vehicles on board and the video of this happening did not show any type of barrier at the end of the ferry not that any barrier could keep the vehicle from falling off.


Vehicle was left in neutral and hand brake failed. But biggest fault was the crew who left landing ramp down. Big no no that was.
Happened here in Queensland, the vehicle barge to Fraser Island I think


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Even with that would still need skin removed from belly and arms.


This is so. The skin, even on the abdomen, does not shrink back so it leaves a large floppy pannus with extreme weight loss. Many of our patients have been much heavier and have lost 50 and even 120 pounds. One person had lost 250 So we need to get rid of all the excess floppiness in the abdomen, back, legs, upper arms so that they look good and can wear clothes that fit the new body again. I admire people who have stuck with life style changes to loose weight.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are brilliant recipes Sam! I will definitely be making the Liptauer Cheese sometime in the future- I love it!


Would need something instead of anchovies, capers or olives. Wonder if banana peppers mixed with a little fresh chilli would work


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are a type of bird, are they not?


Yes they are.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, when we were stationed at MCAS Yuma in '69 - '70, we lived in a 20 year old trailer in the middle of a desert field outside of town and the base. The neighbor operated a ''chuck wagon'' which delivered already-made lunches to migrant workers around the area. The truck was cleared of day-old food items which were thrown onto the ground just outside our bedroom window about 4:30 each morning. The roadrunners were fast and LOUD as they scrambled for the sandwiches. Not quite as cute as the Wiley Coyote cartoons.
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL No I imagine they weren't!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are a type of bird, are they not?


They are a desert bird. There was a roadrunner cartoon movie popular when I grew up, so seeing my first roadrunner was special. I posted a pic of a roadrunner on my fb page, that visited our local animal shelter today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, thank you for reminding me of name of roadrunner. and coyote cartoon Wiley Coyote.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh 93 and caught up. 

I am only posting here and one other forum I am on about being on a trip, nothing on Facebook. Too many there know where we live. Even with security and the kids in and out, and wonderful watchful neighbors can't be too careful. Only reason these 2 places is because there are a few I am hoping to meet. Love and hugs to all. Prayers too. So glad Gwen's family is safe


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Now of course if I feed Sphynx a cat food that is not grain free, she can put Buster to shame, that little cat can evacuate the whole house. lol


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Yippee!! All caught up. Ttyal


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> ohio main roads are 55mph (thanks nixon) - freeways are 70 mph. from ft wayne,ind to napoleon usroute 24 is 65 - they used no overpasses on this section so there are cross roads almost every mile - west of napoleon it is 60mph. i usually drive the speed limit - mainly i don't want a ticket but i am never in that big a hurry. i use my speed control a lot. when i am going to napoleon at 65mph it is not unusual to be passed by at least semi. i always wonder if the driver is kaye's david. lol
> 
> the last time i drove through montana the speed limit was whatever was safe and reasonable. --- sam


If you see a blue Freightliner with UandU Trucking on the door, that's David, well sometimes he's in a maroon Peterbilt with the same door logo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well about to start my second project for the year, my very first pair of socks... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-city-rollers
> The idea of doing the heel scares the beejeezus out of me though... LOL
> Not to mention the heart attack I had buying the yarn. Went to a LYS, have never been there before, usually just buy yarn at Hobby Lobby or the like. $29 for one skein!!! Yikes! It is very pretty though, merino superwash, but still......


Those are going to be great socks to start with, they will be lovely to wear. Just trust your pattern and if you need help there are plenty of us here who love doing socks so just yell and we'll help you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have a baby blanket to do or you want a new afghan - her is the pattern for you. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/honeycomb-rainbow-blanket?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=0eb19a68aa-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0eb19a68aa-60616885


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> When crossed the state line into Texas, the mile mark number was 880! And then we went south, so added to it as we crossed to the other side! We are having fun and seeing scenery that we have never seen before. I saw a live road runner yesterday!


They are so much smaller than you expect.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> This is so. The skin, even on the abdomen, does not shrink back so it leaves a large floppy pannus with extreme weight loss. Many of our patients have been much heavier and have lost 50 and even 120 pounds. One person had lost 250 So we need to get rid of all the excess floppiness in the abdomen, back, legs, upper arms so that they look good and can wear clothes that fit the new body again. I admire people who have stuck with life style changes to loose weight.


Marla wants to get the skin removal done, she's lost enough weight that she has quite a bit extra.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh 93 and caught up.
> 
> I am only posting here and one other forum I am on about being on a trip, nothing on Facebook. Too many there know where we live. Even with security and the kids in and out, and wonderful watchful neighbors can't be too careful. Only reason these 2 places is because there are a few I am hoping to meet. Love and hugs to all. Prayers too. So glad Gwen's family is safe


I never post on FB about going on vacation until we are back home, nothing like posting a sign saying empty house, rob here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will all be worth it when you slide your feet into socks you knit for the first time. you will no doubt race back to the yarn store for another skein of sox yarn. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well about to start my second project for the year, my very first pair of socks... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-city-rollers
> The idea of doing the heel scares the beejeezus out of me though... LOL
> Not to mention the heart attack I had buying the yarn. Went to a LYS, have never been there before, usually just buy yarn at Hobby Lobby or the like. $29 for one skein!!! Yikes! It is very pretty though, merino superwash, but still......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely. --- sam


Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam .....(I can't bite my tongue any longer....) aren't most legislatures full of sh** and therefore wouldn't need to use it themselves?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i am buying my sox yarn at the wrong place but isn't that about average for sox yarn - it's what i usually pay - around that amount. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Whoa! That will be one expensive pair of socks for sure. Hope you keep them! Do like the pattern you've chosen and added it to my own ravelry library. Don't let the heel scare you; if I can do it anyone can!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well about to start my second project for the year, my very first pair of socks... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-city-rollers
> The idea of doing the heel scares the beejeezus out of me though... LOL
> Not to mention the heart attack I had buying the yarn. Went to a LYS, have never been there before, usually just buy yarn at Hobby Lobby or the like. $29 for one skein!!! Yikes! It is very pretty though, merino superwash, but still......


That's pretty pricy, I bought 4 bags last year, 6 balls/ bag for $6 & that will make 4 pair/ bag for me.
I use Margaret(Darowils) toe up workshop & they fit so nice & are easy to follow.here the link for that, if you're interested

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html

This iswhere I got my sock yarn but don't see the brand I got just now,

http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/e-tent-flyer


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think he comes this far south. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> If you see a blue Freightliner with UandU Trucking on the door, that's David, well sometimes he's in a maroon Peterbilt with the same door logo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Would need something instead of anchovies, capers or olives. Wonder if banana peppers mixed with a little fresh chilli would work


Probably anything you can tolerate to give it a bit of 'bite'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes they are.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> They are a desert bird. There was a roadrunner cartoon movie popular when I grew up, so seeing my first roadrunner was special. I posted a pic of a roadrunner on my fb page, that visited our local animal shelter today.


Of course I did not grow up in the US, and we did not get TV out here till I was about 20- they had it in Auckland, long before they built the Te Aroha translator tower.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam .....(I can't bite my tongue any longer....) aren't most legislatures full of sh** and therefore wouldn't need to use it themselves?


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We will be moving around. Beginning with the Yuma area


There are several couple from here who go to Yuma for the winter & lots more who go to Apache Junction


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sears catalogs? lol


I had one uncle who never used anything else????????he died quite young & his wife put in indoor plumbing immediately


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you have a baby blanket to do or you want a new afghan - her is the pattern for you. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/honeycomb-rainbow-blanket?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=0eb19a68aa-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0eb19a68aa-60616885


I saw that, it's so pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla wants to get the skin removal done, she's lost enough weight that she has quite a bit extra.


I would imagine it costs a fortune? Here anything like that is considered "cosmetic " & not covered by our healthcare


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I never post on FB about going on vacation until we are back home, nothing like posting a sign saying empty house, rob here.


Yes, me also, I can't believe how silly some people are about that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course I did not grow up in the US, and we did not get TV out here till I was about 20- they had it in Auckland, long before they built the Te Aroha translator tower.


We got TV when I was 5, when we moved to Saskatchewan in 1970 we only had CBC, one channel, about 5 yrs later we got a 2nd channel. That's all we got until we got a dish in 1984


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daddy bought a television - a 21" which was really big in the day - i was a sophmore - 1957 - think we got three channels - from Johnstown - the only reason he bought it then was my sister Rowena was coming home for the holidays with four children under seven. he wanted them to have something to do. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We got TV when I was 5, when we moved to Saskatchewan in 1970 we only had CBC, one channel, about 5 yrs later we got a 2nd channel. That's all we got until we got a dish in 1984


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, finally got home, left Wellington at 8am got home 3.30pm. Traffic was light but poor Stu twisted his back getting out of bed last night and had a sleepless night so driving in pain wasn't great for him today. He's now upstairs in his cave, only wanting cheese melted on toast for supper. Voltaren gel is his friend right now.
I've put away our bags, done 2 loads of washing and now relaxing myself after a looooong day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very glad to have you home safe and sound. tons of healing energy to stu and the hope that he gets a good night's sleep. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, finally got home, left Wellington at 8am got home 3.30pm. Traffic was light but poor Stu twisted his back getting out of bed last night and had a sleepless night so driving in pain wasn't great for him today. He's now upstairs in his cave, only wanting cheese melted on toast for supper. Voltaren gel is his friend right now.
> I've put away our bags, done 2 loads of washing and now relaxing myself after a looooong day!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you very much Sam, It's good to be back to our version of normal again lol!
Early night coming up, my back is a bit sore from sitting so long even though the old car was comfy.
Feel like Ive been on a boat, my balance is really off at present. Goodnight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We got TV when I was 5, when we moved to Saskatchewan in 1970 we only had CBC, one channel, about 5 yrs later we got a 2nd channel. That's all we got until we got a dish in 1984


 :sm24: I was about 20, so that makes it around 1966.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you very much Sam, It's good to be back to our version of normal again lol!
> Early night coming up, my back is a bit sore from sitting so long even though the old car was comfy.
> Feel like Ive been on a boat, my balance is really off at present. Goodnight.


Sleep tight!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


Looks good. Luke looks very happy but Caitlyn is not so sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Looked after Elizabeth today. She is walking and crawling in approximately equal amounts. Not yet standing up from the middle of the floor but is squatting down and then back up without holding on so not far from it. How can she in a week look so much older? She is a toddler now not really a baby. Though the only way I could get her to sleep was in my arms and then transfer into her cot. And singing to her just like when she was a baby. Fortunately though she loves music she is not yet discerning as to what it sounds like!
And here is the poppet. He was left in the pram today and taken for a walk. But it runs very smoothly so a bit fast for her at this stage.

Still doing well in the cricket though Pakistan have put up a bit of a fight today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are the speed limits there? Here because we have long distances to travel our main highways have speed limits of 110km/ 68mph & in a few places 120km/75 & people usually travel faster. It drives me crazy when I go to Ontario where many highways are 80km/50mph????


Most of our open roads (in South Australia) are 110km as well. Northern Territory has some around 130 but as far as I know they are the only place with higher than 110.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of ferry rides on the news the other night they showed a SUV roll right off a ferry during a crossing and into the water. Don't remember if it was in Australia or NZ. Said the vehicle belonged to some tourist and of course they lost everything...passports, $$, clothing, etc. The only ferry I've been on had a gate on both ends to help keep the vehicles on board and the video of this happening did not show any type of barrier at the end of the ferry not that any barrier could keep the vehicle from falling off.


Any I've been on have had gates at both ends. Saw a small bit of this report but no details (and no sound so had no idea where it was )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
> The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
> Second picture is the forward I wrote.
> Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
> ...


Looks good- though as you say likely hard to read. But it is the handwriting that makes it extra special.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's now 2.30pm and we are more or less cleared up after yesterday's family party! A good time was had by all - too much eating & drinking, although we seem to have more booze left here today than we started with! The 'kids' decided to recreate a photo I took of the 7 cousins about 25 years ago and then of course all the little ones wanted in on the act too! Hard to believe the first lot created the next lot!


Gorgeous photos Kate. How lovely for you all to be able to get together. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looked after Elizabeth today. She is walking and crawling in approximately equal amounts. Not yet standing up from the middle of the floor but is squatting down and then back up without holding on so not far from it. How can she in a week look so much older? She is a toddler now not really a baby. Though the only way I could get her to sleep was in my arms and then transfer into her cot. And singing to her just like when she was a baby. Fortunately though she loves music she is not yet discerning as to what it sounds like!
> And here is the poppet. He was left in the pram today and taken for a walk. But it runs very smoothly so a bit fast for her at this stage.
> 
> Still doing well in the cricket though Pakistan have put up a bit of a fight today.


I like the Poppet- Forgotten his name.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well about to start my second project for the year, my very first pair of socks... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-city-rollers
> The idea of doing the heel scares the beejeezus out of me though... LOL
> Not to mention the heart attack I had buying the yarn. Went to a LYS, have never been there before, usually just buy yarn at Hobby Lobby or the like. $29 for one skein!!! Yikes! It is very pretty though, merino superwash, but still......


Good luck . I use sockit2me s basic sock pattern it's so easy I can now make the socks without looking at the pattern


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> When crossed the state line into Texas, the mile mark number was 880! And then we went south, so added to it as we crossed to the other side! We are having fun and seeing scenery that we have never seen before. I saw a live road runner yesterday!


Sounds like a wonderful trip. If I only drove a fraction of the distances you're covering I would have fallen off the edge of the UK by now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Looked after Elizabeth today. She is walking and crawling in approximately equal amounts. Not yet standing up from the middle of the floor but is squatting down and then back up without holding on so not far from it. How can she in a week look so much older? She is a toddler now not really a baby. Though the only way I could get her to sleep was in my arms and then transfer into her cot. And singing to her just like when she was a baby. Fortunately though she loves music she is not yet discerning as to what it sounds like!
> And here is the poppet. He was left in the pram today and taken for a walk. But it runs very smoothly so a bit fast for her at this stage.
> 
> Still doing well in the cricket though Pakistan have put up a bit of a fight today.


He's a cute poppet ,I like his hairstyle


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just was on FB and my nephew that lives in south GA had a tornado go through their neighborhood last night. Thank goodness no one on his block hurt but lots of damage. At least 2 of their vehicles crushed by trees, tree through the roof into the house, lots and lots of trees down. Just so thankful he and his family are okay. It went through last night. If you go to my FB page you will see pictures of it. Thank you God for sparing their lives.


Gosh they were lucky no on was hurt. Cant see anything about it on your fb page though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well about to start my second project for the year, my very first pair of socks... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-city-rollers
> The idea of doing the heel scares the beejeezus out of me though... LOL
> Not to mention the heart attack I had buying the yarn. Went to a LYS, have never been there before, usually just buy yarn at Hobby Lobby or the like. $29 for one skein!!! Yikes! It is very pretty though, merino superwash, but still......


That was a lot- don't think I've paid that much. Wonder if you could find a cheaper one to do your first pair on, or find a pattern in a heavier yarn to learn on- but make sure the heel is the same as that is the hardest part. Use them for around the house or in bed and having nylon doesn't matter. But if you have problems with the heel and need to undo it a few times you may mess up the good expensive wool. You should be able to find reasonably priced sock yarn. But you do need superwash, hope it had nylon in it as well for socks that you intend to wear often. I have done a few with 100% wool which have been spun in the right way for socks but doesn't wear as well as those with nylon.
Plenty of help here for you- a lot of us knit lots of socks.

But looking at the pattern you could well get two of the anklet socks out of the one ball. 
If you do worsted weight socks you would want to do a longer leg (pointless having heavy socks just to he ankle I would think) but find one with a flap and Gusset heel and will be similar enough to the one in this pattern to enable you to practise before hand.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> When crossed the state line into Texas, the mile mark number was 880! And then we went south, so added to it as we crossed to the other side! We are having fun and seeing scenery that we have never seen before. I saw a live road runner yesterday!


And does it look anything like THE Roadrunner? Or sound like it for that matter?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, what a precious gift.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Vehicle was left in neutral and hand brake failed. But biggest fault was the crew who left landing ramp down. Big no no that was.
> Happened here in Queensland, the vehicle barge to Fraser Island I think


even if they the handbrake had failed with the car in neutral it wouldn't have gone swimming if the ramp had been put up. So that was a very big Whoops


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh 93 and caught up.
> 
> I am only posting here and one other forum I am on about being on a trip, nothing on Facebook. Too many there know where we live. Even with security and the kids in and out, and wonderful watchful neighbors can't be too careful. Only reason these 2 places is because there are a few I am hoping to meet. Love and hugs to all. Prayers too. So glad Gwen's family is safe


Maryanne had posted on Facebook that she was away. So I told her to thank me for staying at her house and looking after her birds so people didn't think it it was empty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty pricy, I bought 4 bags last year, 6 balls/ bag for $6 & that will make 4 pair/ bag for me.
> I use Margaret(Darowils) toe up workshop & they fit so nice & are easy to follow.here the link for that, if you're interested
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> ...


And the link to all the workshops is under any of my posts as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course I did not grow up in the US, and we did not get TV out here till I was about 20- they had it in Auckland, long before they built the Te Aroha translator tower.


1956 it came to Adelaide. In time for the Melbourne Olympics. Of course in those days it took a lot longer before most people had one. These days it seems that everyone thinks they should have everything that comes out- no matter what income you have or don't have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, finally got home, left Wellington at 8am got home 3.30pm. Traffic was light but poor Stu twisted his back getting out of bed last night and had a sleepless night so driving in pain wasn't great for him today. He's now upstairs in his cave, only wanting cheese melted on toast for supper. Voltaren gel is his friend right now.
> I've put away our bags, done 2 loads of washing and now relaxing myself after a looooong day!


Made good time- especially with (or was it becuase of) the bad back.
Hope the back settles know he is home and can treat it nicely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's a cute poppet ,I like his hairstyle


You can see why He became a He rather the intended she.
Julie I think He will be Arthur, I had been calling him Chrissie and then Chris. But he reminded Brett of Arthur ?Denton in Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (not sure it is a compliment for the Poppet!).

Elizabeth has a rabbit (well 2 identical ones) called Penny. Today I asked her where Penny was not. She pointed out the door, directed me to the lounge. Couldn't see her so put Elizabeth on the floor. She headed straight to a spot I couldn't see- and sure enough there was Penny. And I don't think she had been there for at least 1/2 an hour.The amazing thing is that I told Brett and he said although she is Penny they always call her Bunny. So clearly Elizabeth has no problem with one person using Penny and others Bunny.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> When crossed the state line into Texas, the mile mark number was 880! And then we went south, so added to it as we crossed to the other side! We are having fun and seeing scenery that we have never seen before. I saw a live road runner yesterday!


Boy you are doing a lot of travelling. Keep enjoying. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 1956 it came to Adelaide. In time for the Melbourne Olympics. Of course in those days it took a lot longer before most people had one. These days it seems that everyone thinks they should have everything that comes out- no matter what income you have or don't have.


Washing machine, drier, fridge, latest stove, vacuum cleaner, tv, microwave, computer, printer, then there's all the smaller gadgets, I wonder what I've missed out?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> very glad to have you home safe and sound. tons of healing energy to stu and the hope that he gets a good night's sleep. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Looked after Elizabeth today. She is walking and crawling in approximately equal amounts. Not yet standing up from the middle of the floor but is squatting down and then back up without holding on so not far from it. How can she in a week look so much older? She is a toddler now not really a baby. Though the only way I could get her to sleep was in my arms and then transfer into her cot. And singing to her just like when she was a baby. Fortunately though she loves music she is not yet discerning as to what it sounds like!
> And here is the poppet. He was left in the pram today and taken for a walk. But it runs very smoothly so a bit fast for her at this stage.
> 
> Still doing well in the cricket though Pakistan have put up a bit of a fight today.


Very cute poppet! :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Got this today from admin........

_This is an automated notice.

Your topic
"Knitting Tea Party, Friday 23rd December, 2016"
was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here.

And the new topic is located  here._


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I was about 20, so that makes it around 1966.


We got our first TV when I was 5, so 1957. It was a huge wooden box with 2 doors on the front which could close off the TV screen which was tiny! My dad kept that TV for years after it stopped working (it sat in my bedroom!) as he was always going to make a drinks cabinet out of it because "It was such nice wood" ......needless to say he never did! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I often wonder if the farmer takes great delight in holding the cars up ????


They do around here :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Looked after Elizabeth today. She is walking and crawling in approximately equal amounts. Not yet standing up from the middle of the floor but is squatting down and then back up without holding on so not far from it. How can she in a week look so much older? She is a toddler now not really a baby. Though the only way I could get her to sleep was in my arms and then transfer into her cot. And singing to her just like when she was a baby. Fortunately though she loves music she is not yet discerning as to what it sounds like!
> And here is the poppet. He was left in the pram today and taken for a walk. But it runs very smoothly so a bit fast for her at this stage.
> 
> Still doing well in the cricket though Pakistan have put up a bit of a fight today.


Ooh, your poppet is very cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, finally got home, left Wellington at 8am got home 3.30pm. Traffic was light but poor Stu twisted his back getting out of bed last night and had a sleepless night so driving in pain wasn't great for him today. He's now upstairs in his cave, only wanting cheese melted on toast for supper. Voltaren gel is his friend right now.
> I've put away our bags, done 2 loads of washing and now relaxing myself after a looooong day!


Welcome home. Hope Stu is better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just was on FB and my nephew that lives in south GA had a tornado go through their neighborhood last night. Thank goodness no one on his block hurt but lots of damage. At least 2 of their vehicles crushed by trees, tree through the roof into the house, lots and lots of trees down. Just so thankful he and his family are okay. It went through last night. If you go to my FB page you will see pictures of it. Thank you God for sparing their lives.


So good that no one was hurt during the tornado.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of ferry rides on the news the other night they showed a SUV roll right off a ferry during a crossing and into the water. Don't remember if it was in Australia or NZ. Said the vehicle belonged to some tourist and of course they lost everything...passports, $$, clothing, etc. The only ferry I've been on had a gate on both ends to help keep the vehicles on board and the video of this happening did not show any type of barrier at the end of the ferry not that any barrier could keep the vehicle from falling off.


It's hard to believe they wouldn't have some kind of barrier for the vehicles or even hookups of some kind. Their vehicle couldn't have been in park either. Sad though that they lost everything. No way to end a holiday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I picked up the paperback book I had created and had printed for my siblings. Here are pictures of it with some samples of what's inside. I said I'd share...
> The first photo is of the cover and title....I used the envelopes to create a collage .
> Second picture is the forward I wrote.
> Third picture is intro to first letter/chapter and mom and dad's wedding photo.
> ...


What a great family heirloom! I'm sure your sister did appreciate it just didn't know how to show it. A great thing for you to do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Good recipes, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, mama's handwriting was beautiful. I used to sit and practice writing for hours hoping I would be able to write as well as she did. Mine used to be much nicer than it is now. Now it is like chicken scratchings....LOL.


My DH's nana also had beautiful handwriting. She was originally from Cornwall, England. It seems that those of her generation all had lovely handwriting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> When crossed the state line into Texas, the mile mark number was 880! And then we went south, so added to it as we crossed to the other side! We are having fun and seeing scenery that we have never seen before. I saw a live road runner yesterday!


Sounds like you're really enjoying your trip. Wish I could join you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, finally got home, left Wellington at 8am got home 3.30pm. Traffic was light but poor Stu twisted his back getting out of bed last night and had a sleepless night so driving in pain wasn't great for him today. He's now upstairs in his cave, only wanting cheese melted on toast for supper. Voltaren gel is his friend right now.
> I've put away our bags, done 2 loads of washing and now relaxing myself after a looooong day!


Too bad Stu hurt himself. Maybe an ice pack will help. Glad you arrived home safe and sound.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been awake since 2 a.m. so I'm dragging. Think I'll try to have a nap before I start carting Christmas decorations to the basement. Back later.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

darowil said:


> Looked after Elizabeth today. ....
> And here is the poppet. He was left in the pram today and taken for a walk.
> 
> Still doing well in the cricket though Pakistan have put up a bit of a fight today.


Your poppet is so cute!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Fan said:


> Hi all, finally got home, left Wellington at 8am got home 3.30pm. Traffic was light but poor Stu twisted his back getting out of bed last night and had a sleepless night so driving in pain wasn't great for him today. He's now upstairs in his cave, only wanting cheese melted on toast for supper. Voltaren gel is his friend right now.
> I've put away our bags, done 2 loads of washing and now relaxing myself after a looooong day!


Voltaren gel is gooooood stuff


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck . I use sockit2me s basic sock pattern it's so easy I can now make the socks without looking at the pattern


I'll have to check that one out sometime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We got our first TV when I was 5, so 1957. It was a huge wooden box with 2 doors on the front which could close off the TV screen which was tiny! My dad kept that TV for years after it stopped working (it sat in my bedroom!) as he was always going to make a drinks cabinet out of it because "It was such nice wood" ......needless to say he never did! :sm16: :sm09:


The first one I ever saw, was about 1949/50- it belonged to the Duke of Montrose- we had all been invited to celebrate Charles Rankin's birthday, and the old Duke showed us this thing in a great big box, he was obviously very proud of it- but all we could see was 'snow' on the tiny screen, and rushed off outside to play whatever game we were playing. Probably much the same as your dad's 'drinks cabinet'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> And the link to all the workshops is under any of my posts as well.


Thank you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We got our first TV when I was 5, so 1957. It was a huge wooden box with 2 doors on the front which could close off the TV screen which was tiny! My dad kept that TV for years after it stopped working (it sat in my bedroom!) as he was always going to make a drinks cabinet out of it because "It was such nice wood" ......needless to say he never did! :sm16: :sm09:


We got our first TV in 1953 for the Queen's Coronation. I think we must have been one of the first in our village to get one as I remember we had about half the village in our house that day to watch the coronation. Like yours it was a huge wooden box with a tiny screen and like yours never made it to be a drinks cabinet! I seem to remember a lot of talk about drinks cabinets but I never actually saw one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> We got our first TV in 1953 for the Queen's Coronation. I think we must have been one of the first in our village to get one as I remember we had about half the village in our house that day to watch the coronation. Like yours it was a huge wooden box with a tiny screen and like yours never made it to be a drinks cabinet! I seem to remember a lot of talk about drinks cabinets but I never actually saw one!


I remember going to the house of some friends of my parents, in Drymen Village, to watch the Coronation. In black and white of course. I do have colour images of it- so have to have seen the film at some point. Will never forget Richard Dimbleby's beautifully modulated voice, as he narrated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> daddy bought a television - a 21" which was really big in the day - i was a sophmore - 1957 - think we got three channels - from Johnstown - the only reason he bought it then was my sister Rowena was coming home for the holidays with four children under seven. he wanted them to have something to do. lol --- sam


We didn't even have power then, I was born that year but didn't have power til I was 4


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, finally got home, left Wellington at 8am got home 3.30pm. Traffic was light but poor Stu twisted his back getting out of bed last night and had a sleepless night so driving in pain wasn't great for him today. He's now upstairs in his cave, only wanting cheese melted on toast for supper. Voltaren gel is his friend right now.
> I've put away our bags, done 2 loads of washing and now relaxing myself after a looooong day!


I'm glad you had a good trip & got home safe. Hope Stu doesn't suffer too late night with the back


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck . I use sockit2me s basic sock pattern it's so easy I can now make the socks without looking at the pattern


I still have to look at the pattern for the heel as I don't do them often enough


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne had posted on Facebook that she was away. So I told her to thank me for staying at her house and looking after her birds so people didn't think it it was empty.


Good idea, you don't want visitors????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> You can see why He became a He rather the intended she.
> Julie I think He will be Arthur, I had been calling him Chrissie and then Chris. But he reminded Brett of Arthur ?Denton in Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (not sure it is a compliment for the Poppet!).
> 
> Elizabeth has a rabbit (well 2 identical ones) called Penny. Today I asked her where Penny was not. She pointed out the door, directed me to the lounge. Couldn't see her so put Elizabeth on the floor. She headed straight to a spot I couldn't see- and sure enough there was Penny. And I don't think she had been there for at least 1/2 an hour.The amazing thing is that I told Brett and he said although she is Penny they always call her Bunny. So clearly Elizabeth has no problem with one person using Penny and others Bunny.


What a cute poppet, did it take long? I like knitting the bears but seems to take forever to put them together.

Amazing how quickly kids learn things


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember going to the house of some friends of my parents, in Drymen Village, to watch the Coronation. In black and white of course. I do have colour images of it- so have to have seen the film at some point. Will never forget Richard Dimbleby's beautifully modulated voice, as he narrated.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:35 am and I have been up since 8:30am. Unless it was in a dream I swore someone was knocking. I got up and checked the door and no one. So I took the dog out. Did the dishes and have sat here on facebook and now kp. Gage is still asleep but I will wake him soon. Today is Gregs bday and I invited him the other day to come for supper and cake. I do hope he comes as I don't want to think of him alone on his bday. When Gage gets up we will call him and sing Happy birthday to him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't started it yet.


Lurker 2 said:


> How is the experiment working out?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I'll have to check that one out sometime.


If you click on sockit2me ( he is a kp mrmber ) avatar the free basic sock pattern is in his topics . He gives you a very detailed pattern with pictures you can't go wrong with it . The pattern is ideal for using with self patterning yarn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to everyone on the nice compliments on the book. DD said it was just my sister's personality which may be true. Can't wait to hear my DB's reaction when he gets his copy. He does she to be a bit more appreciative of such things. Either way, I'm glad I did it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Your poppet is so cute!


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> We got our first TV in 1953 for the Queen's Coronation. I think we must have been one of the first in our village to get one as I remember we had about half the village in our house that day to watch the coronation. Like yours it was a huge wooden box with a tiny screen and like yours never made it to be a drinks cabinet! I seem to remember a lot of talk about drinks cabinets but I never actually saw one!


My mum's friend had a TV and a lot of people crowded into her prefab (prefabricated houses which were built after the war) to watch the Queen's coronation. I was 9months old and slept through the whole thing outside in my pram - or so I've been told!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What about the Regia (think that's the name) brand. They have it at HL and usually about $8 a skein. I have bought some in the 15-18 dollar range too but not often. Then again I haven't made too many pair of socks.



thewren said:


> maybe i am buying my sox yarn at the wrong place but isn't that about average for sox yarn - it's what i usually pay - around that amount. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've bought from them too. Good prices and not just for sock yarn.



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty pricy, I bought 4 bags last year, 6 balls/ bag for $6 & that will make 4 pair/ bag for me.
> I use Margaret(Darowils) toe up workshop & they fit so nice & are easy to follow.here the link for that, if you're interested
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks to everyone on the nice compliments on the book. DD said it was just my sister's personality which may be true. Can't wait to hear my DB's reaction when he gets his copy. He does she to be a bit more appreciative of such things. Either way, I'm glad I did it.


I think your daughter could be right .I'm absolutely useless at expressing myself in certain situations birthdays and Christmas time being prime examples , I always think afterwards when it's to late that I should have said more


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The poppet is adorable!


darowil said:


> Looked after Elizabeth today. She is walking and crawling in approximately equal amounts. Not yet standing up from the middle of the floor but is squatting down and then back up without holding on so not far from it. How can she in a week look so much older? She is a toddler now not really a baby. Though the only way I could get her to sleep was in my arms and then transfer into her cot. And singing to her just like when she was a baby. Fortunately though she loves music she is not yet discerning as to what it sounds like!
> And here is the poppet. He was left in the pram today and taken for a walk. But it runs very smoothly so a bit fast for her at this stage.
> 
> Still doing well in the cricket though Pakistan have put up a bit of a fight today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely didn't think you could read from the pictures but it is legible in person, though light in some letters.



darowil said:


> Looks good- though as you say likely hard to read. But it is the handwriting that makes it extra special.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I don't remember ever NOT having a tv. I have a picture of me at Christmas age 2 and in the background is a tv so that would have been 1954. Like others only got 3 or 4 channels and of course B & W.


angelam said:


> We got our first TV in 1953 for the Queen's Coronation. I think we must have been one of the first in our village to get one as I remember we had about half the village in our house that day to watch the coronation. Like yours it was a huge wooden box with a tiny screen and like yours never made it to be a drinks cabinet! I seem to remember a lot of talk about drinks cabinets but I never actually saw one!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My DH's nana also had beautiful handwriting. She was originally from Cornwall, England. It seems that those of her generation all had lovely handwriting.


My mother had beautiful handwriting. My dad, on the other hand, had terrible handwriting. He was the administrator of our hospital and I used to tease him that he had caught "illegible doctor writing" from hanging out with the doctors there. He wrote a letter to me when I was in college that was so badly written in one spot that no one could decipher it! I finally called him and told him I was going to take it to the ancient history professor and see if it was written in Egyptian hieroglyphics :sm09: :sm09: !! He got a good laugh out of that and then "translated" for me. My sorority sisters found the whole thing very funny and teased Dad every time they saw him after that.


----------

